# knitting tea party 10 april '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 10 April 15

The sky still looks like a winter sky  cold pale blue. Windy so the 51° does not feel very warm. It is nice to see the sun though. I hope it is like this tomorrow less the wind so it wont be too cold for the children to hunt Easter eggs. Alex will hide them  I just cannot do it  second year in a row. Maybe I can hide Bentleys since he doesnt have as many and they are bigger eggs. They dont need hidden real well or hell never find them. Tomorrow will tell how many eggs I need to look for as I mow the first time. There are always several that arent found.

Already we are eating egg salad sandwiches we have six dozen eggs that we need to eat which means egg salad for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Not quite that bad but you get the picture.

I did tell you that defiance won the state basketball tourney. It was the first time they have ever won it. Big celebration  a parade in their honor. Well deserved  they played well.

Are you getting enough protein in your diet? This article tells where you can unexpectedly find some extra protein  especially if you are vegan or vegetarian.

Protein Power  Seven Unexpected Sources

Getting enough protein is key when it comes to a healthy diet that leaves you satisfied. Add to your daily protein intake with these surprising sources!

Bean Sprouts

2 cups raw: 62 calories, 0.5g fat, 12mg sodium, 12.5g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 8.5g sugars, 6g protein -- PointsPlus® value 0*

Think about it -- they're bean based! Beans have protein, so naturally their sprouts do too. And those 6g protein come with just 62 calories. Plus, the sprouts wilt once they're cooked, so feel free to have more! Try 'em stir-fried in a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray; then drizzle with a little lite soy sauce. Mmmm... Or use them in recipes for Chinese-style dishes and other HG favorites.

Lentils

1/4 cup uncooked: 169 calories, 0.5g fat, 3mg sodium, 30.5g carbs, 5g fiber, 1g sugars, 11.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4*

Have you been passing lentils by because they're typically sold dry, and you'd have to (ugh) cook them? Newsflash -- it's worth it. Not only are lentils a stellar source of protein, they're also crammed with fiber. And that 1/4-cup portion of dry beans plumps up to about 3/4 cup once cooked. Nice! Mix them with veggies, toss 'em over a salad, or enjoy some as a side dish. Look out, rice...

Spinach

1 cup cooked: 41 calories, 0.5g fat, 126mg sodium, 7g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 1g sugars, 5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 0*

Here's another magical combo of a low calorie count with high protein. You'd have to chew your way through a good amount of raw spinach to get all that protein, which is why we love that a quick wilt in a skillet takes a heaping mound of leaves down to a perfect portion. Stir in some light butter or a wedge of The Laughing Cow Light Swiss cheese for a yummy side dish with protein power.

Green Peas

1 cup frozen: 103 calories, 0.5g fat, 145mg sodium, 18g carbs, 6g fiber, 6.5g sugars, 7g protein -- PointsPlus® value 2*

Did you know peas are actually legumes? Truth! Do we usually shuffle them in with the veggies just because they're green? Maybe. In any case, eat your peas. Like other beans, they also have that fiber advantage. Stock up on frozen kinds for a super-easy addition to salads, slaws, casseroles, stews, and more.

Old-Fashioned Oats

1/2 cup uncooked: 152 calories, 2.5g fat, 0mg sodium, 27g carbs, 4g fiber, 1g sugars, 5.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4*

We generally get sidetracked by oatmeal's fiber content and totally forget that it's a respectable source of protein too! That certainly explains why it's so darn filling... It's got the one-two fiber-protein punch. Want even more protein goodness? Team it up with yogurt for this super-awesome oatmeal parfait. Or make high-protein oatmeal using fat-free milk.

Tempeh

2 oz.: 110 calories, 4g fat, 9mg sodium, 9g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 0g sugars, 10g protein -- PointsPlus® value 3*

Are you a tempeh newbie? No worries, we are too. But the more we learn about the meatless protein, the more we love it. It's made from soybeans, but unlike tofu, it has a hearty texture. So far, we've only stuck our toe in the water with tempeh bacon (which is amazing, by the way), but we just may branch out further soon...

Artichokes

1 large artichoke: 76 calories, <0.5g fat, 152mg sodium, 17g carbs, 9g fiber, 1.5g sugars, 5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 0*

Let's get back to the protein-y veggies, shall we? We all know how artichokes are delicious and a fun little "project food" (since you can't just mindlessly jam them in your mouth) but did you know that artichokes pack some decent protein? One more reason to steam an artichoke for a pre-dinner nibble!

It soon will be time to start cutting the leaves of baby dandelion flowers and make wilted dandelions. My mother made it every year with bacon crumbled in it and hot bacon grease to do the wilting. I loved it. One of these days I am going to try my hand in making dandelion wine. But did you know there are other weeds one can eat  here are a few you might not think of.

Eat the Weeds by Hannah (BitterSweet)

While tech geniuses and high-powered CEOs across the city shell out $9.99 per pound for limp romaine and iceberg, a veritable open bar of salad greens sits mere blocks away, completely free for the taking. I'm talking about the wild foods growing in just about every corner of San Francisco, although most people would regard them as merely weeds or even invasive pests. Foraging may sound like an implausible venture in the middle of San Francisco, and yet right there on just the outskirts of Golden Gate Park, scores of not only edible but wholly delicious plants are thriving, hidden in plain sight. Furthermore, these greens are packed with more nutrition that their pale, cultivated brethren could dream of. If you go to bittersweet.com and look at this article they have pictures of each weed.

I'm far from an expert and was grateful for a bit of guidance myself, so if you're new to the concept, definitely enlist a more seasoned forager to help identify your discoveries. It needs to be said that foraging for wild foods is not without its pitfalls, of course. Before diving deep into the urban wilds, bear in mind:

It's illegal, at least in California and most parts of the US, to take anything from public property. Whether or not this is enforced is an entirely different matter, and your mileage may vary.

It's poisonous, at least in some cases, due to polluted soil. The best places to find wild edibles are typically in disturbed patches of earth, which often means near highways or construction sites, which can mean that there are some unsavory things being absorbed by the plants. In parks, they may be sprayed with herbicides, so be very aware of how the areas that you forage are maintained.

It's poisonous- Really. There are some cruel look-like weeds that may seem benign and taste quite delicious, but are genuinely harmful or even deadly. Know what you're picking up before you think about touching it.

Now, don't you all want to run out there and go foraging with me? In case I haven't scared everyone off, just take a gander at the plunder one can take away from a mere 100-yard stroll through the outskirts of grand Golden Gate Park.

Common mallow, one of the most abundant edible weeds where I began my search and a favorite new discovery of the day, they possess thickening powers similar to okra when cooked but are incredibly delicious eaten raw as well. The immature seed pods, also known as "green cheese wheels," are the best parts. Crunchy and refreshing, just pluck them off the stem and enjoy. The whole plant, from stem to leaf, is edible and delicious.

Clevers have Velcro-like hairs lining their leaves which gives them a slightly prickly texture, but that is minimized when crushed, chopped, or blended. Also quite tasty both raw and cooked it's an especially good addition in green smoothies. They're also fun to throw at your friends because they'll stick to your clothing.

Black nightshade sounds like something you should avoid at all costs, but is actually related to the potato. In this case, the ripe fruit is only part that should be eaten. The leaves contain solanine that is a toxin that, in great enough quantity, can cause some serious gastrointestinal distress.

Oxalis has a sour, tart flavor, which has given it the nickname of "sourgrass." Both the flowers and leaves are edible and highly nutritious. It contains an impressive amount of vitamin c, but should be used in small amounts due to its strong taste.

Miners lettuce is a prime salad green, juicy and with a flavor incredibly similar to good old spinach. To preserve the patch and allow it to grow back, be careful to simply pinch or snip off the leaves, rather than pulling out the roots. For anyone new to foraging, I would highly recommend you sample these leafy greens first, as they flavor is one of the most universally agreeable of all the common edible weeds.

Chickweed is another one that you've likely already heard about, since the leaves are very good raw in salads and are often paired with miners lettuce for variety. The stalk is stringy though so it's best saved for cooking.

Wild radishes are quite different from cultivated radishes, as the root is tough and stringy. It's the buds and flowers that you want in this case, which contain a pungent mustard flavor. The flowers come in all colors of the rainbow, and you'll often find many different colors altogether in the same patch.

Yarrow is more of a medicinal herb rather than a purely edible one, as it's incredibly bitter when eaten straight. I do not recommend this at all! The flowers are more potent than the leaves but all parts can be used to brew a calming, mildly sedative tincture. It also reacts strongly with yeast and can help bread rise if you're an avid baker. Only a little bit is needed to make a big impact.

Wild plums are likely the most abundant wild fruit growing in the bay area. These pictured above are still unripe, as they'll be in season come mid- to late-June.

Trust me, this is just the beginning of a wild food odyssey, and absolutely anyone could harvest exactly the same haul for themselves with very little effort. I didn't spend more than hour looking or walk beyond the well-trod trail to find all of these goodies. It pays to do your research and pick very carefully, because the culinary reward is priceless.

www.bittersweet.com

Lunch at work can be expensive if you eat at the cafeteria or go out for lunch every day. Here is an idea to take lunch with you and make everyone jealous when you fix it.

Make Your Own Just-Add-Hot-Water Instant Noodles (and Make Your Coworkers Jealous) J. Kenji López-Alt Managing Culinary Director

Get the Recipes  they are at the end of the article  I made sure to include them.

DIY Thai Coconut Curry With Shrimp Instant Noodles

DIY Instant Noodles With Vegetables and Miso-Sesame Broth

DIY Spicy Kimchi Beef Instant Noodles

DIY Chicken and Dill Instant Noodles

These DIY instant noodle jars are packed with fresh ingredients and go from fridge to ready-to-eat in just 2 minutes with a kettle of boiling water. [Photographs: J. Kenji Lopez-Alt]

Thinking back on it, I must have cooked more instant ramen than any other food in my life (with the exception, perhaps, of chocolate chip cookies). It's what I cooked when I was home alone as a kid. It was a staple that took me through college. It's what I make for myself when I come home too tipsy to do anything but boil water and knock back some aspirin. Its salty, potent broth has nursed me through countless hangovers.

To put it bluntly, instant noodles occupy a particularly warm, salty soft spot in my heart and I'd be willing to bet that this is the case for a large number of you out there as well.

But for all of its pleasurethe salty, MSG-packed broth, the little freeze-dried nubs of vegetables, the slippery, way-too-soft noodlesinstant noodles, even the best of them, could never be considered healthy or satisfying in any form other than the basest. Wouldn't it be great if you could get all of the convenience and pleasure of instant noodlesthe portability, the just-add-water cooking, the lunch-sized portionsbut pack it full of fresh vegetables and real, honest-to-goodness flavor?

Here's a secret: you can, and it's easier than you think.

I often get unduly excited by good food and clever ideas, even (or especially) when they aren't my own. The original inspiration for this recipe came last week as I was unpacking one of my 37 boxes of cookbooks after my cross-country move. I accidentally dropped my prized signed copy of Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall's River Cottage Veg and it flopped open to a page I must have just glossed over in the past. On that page Hugh has a recipe called DIY 'Pot' Noodles (what we call Cup Noodles or instant ramen over here).

The idea is simple and genius: combine par-cooked noodles, a bit of vegetable base, some raw sliced veggies, and a few seasonings inside a jar. Add boiling water, wait a few minutes, and you've got yourself a lunch with all the appeal of instant noodles, but with actual flavor and freshness trapped under that lid.

For the last couple weeks, I've taken that idea and run with it, experimenting with different types of noodles, different flavor combinations, different meats and vegetables, and different methods of storage, all with one goal in mind: to change the way you think about brown-bagging forever.

Today, I'm going to keep the talking to the minimum, walk you through one flavorSpicy Kimchi Beef Flavorgive you basic instructions for the other three flavorsChicken and Dill Flavor, Vegetable With Sesame-Miso Soup Flavor, and Thai Coconut Curry Shrimp Flavorand leave you a few helpful tips for designing your own instant pot noodles because really, this is a method more than a strict recipe.

How to Make Spicy Kimchi Beef Flavor Instant Noodles

This pot of noodles is largely inspired by Shin Ramyun, the spicy Korean instant noodles flavored with kimchi and beef. We already have a full-fledged make-at-home recipe. Here's a much faster, more portable version.

The Ingredients:

For this flavor we're using beef base, shiitake mushrooms, beef jerky, kimchi, chili-garlic sauce, scallions, and noodles.

The Flavor Base:

Choosing a high quality flavor base is key here. You can use the powdered stuff, but you end up with a pot of noodles that doesn't taste all that different from actual instant noodles. Better is to use a moist base made with a high proportion of real meat, like Better Than Bouillon. I use about a tablespoon (the soup also gets plenty of seasoning from the kimchi and chili-garlic sauce).

Kimchi and Chili-Garlic Sauce

I like to use old kimchi that is super sour for soups, along with plenty of its pickling liquid. Chili-garlic sauce adds heat and garlic (you can use as much or as little as you'd like).
Shiitake Mushrooms

Thinly sliced mushrooms get layered on next.

Beef Jerky

I tried beef a few different ways, including raw slices (I disqualified them, as I made a rule of having no raw meats in order to increase the shelf life of the un-cooked jar), ground and pre-cooked, and pre-cooked and sliced. None worked particularly well in terms of balancing flavor with convenience. It wasn't until I hit the checkout lane at the supermarket one day that I saw the solution staring at me: beef jerky.

I cut it into cubes and added it to the pot. As they soak in the boiling water, they reconstitute into something not like fresh meat, but entirely delicious in their own way. You can even get extra cheeky and use flavored jerkies (try teriyaki in here).

The beef gets cut into little squares and layered on top of the mushrooms.

Ready for the Noodles

You should have a relatively dry top surface ready to receive the noodles now. The first few times I made these pots, I was layering ingredientsincluding wet ingredientsdirectly on top of the noodles, which ended up saturating them. Instead, it's better to lay the wet down at the bottom, and then add the noodles at the top. Even if they get shaken around a bit on your way to work, a couple of hours in contact with the wet ingredients won't hurt them.

Noodles

Add the noodles to the pot. A wide variety of noodles will work here, including pre-cooked ramen or pre-cooked Chinese-style egg noodles (both are generally available in Asian markets). If you can't find pre-cooked wheat-based noodles, Thai or Vietnamese-style thin rice noodles (the kind you get in a bowl of pho) are available dry and will cook perfectly in the hot water.
If you're willing to go through a little more effort, you can also par-cook fresh ramen or pasta in boiling water, drain it a moment or two before it is fully cooked, shock it under cold water, and toss it with a bit of oil before packing it into jars.

Build the Flavor Packet

The other big dilemma I had was that my fresh elementsmy chopped herbs, sliced scallions, and other "finishing" flavorswere all getting soft and losing their brightness as they steeped in the boiling water. To solve this problem, I decided to store them separately in a zipper-lock bag.

Remove all the Air

Make sure to remove all the air by sealing it most of the way, rolling it up tight, and then closing the seal.

Tuck in the Flavor Pack

Tuck the Flavor Pack* into the small space at the top of the jar.

Seal up the jar and store it in the refrigerator. Because all of the ingredients are either fresh vegetables, cooked noodles, dried meats, or very salty flavor bases, it has quite a long shelf life. I kept a few for over a week (the herbs suffer the most), but anywhere up to four days is when they're at their best.

Once you take them out of the fridge, these pots should be safe to sit around at room temperature for up to around four hours (and probably way, way longer). If you have a mini-fridge at school or at the office, it doesn't hurt to throw them in there though.

Pack it for Lunch and Add Boiling Water

When you're ready to eat it, open it up and set the Flavor Pack to the side. Add boiling water straight out of a desktop water kettle (or if you have a hot water dispenser nearby, that'll work too; your local deli can probably give you some hot water out of the coffee machine).

Close the Lid

Close the lid and seal it off. Now comes the hard part.

Wait For It...

Sit and wait for all the ingredients to reheat. If you're anything like me, you'll be peering into the sides of the jar like it's the world's coolest aquarium.

Open and Add Flavor Pack

Add the contents of the Flavor Pack to the top of the bowl and stir to combine, making sure to get all of the flavor base and juices from the bottom of the jar.

Eat

Eat your lunch and watch as your office-mates peer over the cubicle walls to see what the heck you've brought in today (feel free to send 'em this way to spread the love!).

How to Make Chicken and Dill Flavor Instant Noodles

This version starts with chicken meat I picked off of a rotisserie chicken from the supermarket, along with chicken base, sliced onions, frozen peas, and cooked noodles. The Flavor Pack gets filled with minced dill.

Frozen, finely cut vegetables work really nicely in these pots because they are generally par-cooked by blanching, which means that all they need to do is thaw in the hot water.

Yum. I also made a version of this using par-cooked egg noodles for a more traditional take on chicken noodle soup. It beat the pants off of the stuff from a can (duh).

How to Make Vegetable With Sesame-Miso Soup Flavor Instant Noodles

This one is very similar to Hugh's original recipe, though I've bumped up the flavor of the vegetable base with some grated ginger, miso paste, soy sauce, and sesame tahini. For the vegetables, I'm using a mix of julienned carrots, sliced shiitake mushrooms, and torn spinach.

The noodles in this batch are the pre-cooked Japanese ramen packs that come in ready-to-fry yakisoba kits.

For the Flavor Pack, I'm going with thinly sliced scallions as well as some pickled ginger to double up on that ginger flavor.

So good!
How to Make Thai Coconut Curry Shrimp Flavor Instant Noodles

This is about as complicated as these get, and most of these ingredients are pantry staples (at least 'round my part they are).

The flavor starts with chicken base mixed with Thai red curry paste, some chili-garlic sauce (for extra heat), a dash of fish sauce, some brown sugar, and a bit of coconut milk. Cooked shrimp and thinly sliced mushrooms go on top, followed by a nest of rice vermicelli.

In the Flavor Pack, I use a mix of scallions and chopped cilantro, along with a wedge of lime to be squeezed into the soup after cooking.

This is probably my favorite flavor of all. It comes out really nicely balanced with hot, sour, and sweet flavors.

How to Make Your Own Flavors!

It should be pretty obvious by now how the game is played, but here are some things I've learned in the past couple weeks:

The Jars

You can use any type of heatproof resealable jar. A 1 pint mason jar would be a good choice. I got these little clamping jars with gaskets for 75¢ apiece at IKEA.

The Flavor Base

I'd never really used Better Than Bouillon in the past, but it was by far the best concentrated soup base I tried out of the half dozen or so I could find in the area. It makes sensereal meat and vegetables are high up on their ingredients lists, compared to most powdered bases which are primarily salt and MSG-like glutamates.

The key for really good flavor is to use the base as the background, bumping it up with other flavorful sauces and pastes. Miso paste, curry paste, and sesame tahini are three good ones. Any number of Chinese-style sauces like chili-garlic sauce, black bean sauce, or Sichuan chili bean paste work well. A touch of sugar can balance out heat. Freshly grated ginger and garlic will add freshness and bite. Soy sauce and fish sauce bring a powerful umami punch to a pot. Canned tomatoes or chipotle peppers are nice for a non-Asian flavor. Just make sure to scale back the soup base when you add other salty ingredients.

Adding Noodles

Rice noodles are the best choice

Don't try and use uncooked ramen or Italian pastathe water doesn't stay hot long enough to cook them and they end up gummy and mushy!

The easiest noodles to use are the rice vermicelli sold under Thai and Vietnamese brands. Pad Thai-style wider rice noodles also work.

For wheat-based noodles, I recommend par-cooked noodles sold in the refrigerated sections of Asian supermarkets. Generally, these noodles are meant to be fried, so will be sold as fried lo mein or as yakisoba.

You can par-cook fresh or dried ramen, udon, soba, or Italian pasta. Cook it until slightly underdone, shock it in cold water, toss it with a little oil, and you're good to go.

Shirataki and other no-cook noodle alternatives work well.

Adding Meats and Other Proteins

Stick with fully cooked, cured, or dried meats. My favorites (and the easiest) are picked roast chicken, beef jerky, cooked shrimp, canned tuna, chunks of cured meats like chorizo or pepperoni, bacon (because it's thin, bacon can actually be added raw and will cook in the boiling water), firm or fried tofu, smoked salmon, or finely flaked and rinsed salt cod.

Adding Vegetables

The thing to remember is that nothing really cooks when you add the hot water. Things absorb water and can be slightly softened, but that's it. Make sure you stick with vegetables that can be eaten raw. For firmer vegetables like carrots, cabbage, leeks, larger mushrooms, and the like, either grate the vegetables on the large holes of a box grater, or cut them into thin julienne-style matchsticks. More tender vegetables like mushrooms or tomatoes can be cut into bite-sized pieces. Leafy greens like kale and spinach should be freed of any thick, fibrous stems, if they have them, and then can be simply torn. Frozen vegetables like peas or corn can be added direct from the freezer, though if you plan on cooking the pots immediately, it's best to thaw them under the tap first so that you don't lose too much heat when you add your boiling water.

The Flavor Packs

This is where your fresh elements come in. Think fresh chopped herbs, citrus that can be juiced at the end, and pickled items like capers or ginger. Sliced chilies and scallions are also great.

Of course, you don't have to limit yourself to Asian flavors just because real instant noodles usually do. The chicken and dill flavor above is great, but why even limit yourself to pasta? Some shredded chicken in a chicken base with drained canned beans, perhaps a bit of grated parmesan, some tomatoes, slivered beans and carrots, and torn kale all flavored with chopped rosemary and lemon zest in the Flavor Pack sounds pretty great to me, doesn't it? Or what about a just-add-water version of the hot dog and sausage soup my mom used to make, perhaps upgraded with some smoked kielbasa, shredded cabbage, and carrots?

www.seriouseats.com/2014/09/diy-instant-noodle-cups-food-lab

DIY Thai Coconut Curry With Shrimp Instant Noodles J. Kenji López-Alt Managing Culinary Director

DIY instant noodles made with fresh ingredients. Just add boiling water and you've got lunch.

This pot of noodles with Thai coconut curry and fresh shrimp can be made ahead and taken to work. Just add boiling water, seal it up for three minutes, add the contents of the fresh herb packet, and you've got a hot lunch ready.

Note: Red curry paste can be found in the Asian section of most. I prefer Mae Ploy (which you can order online). Dry Thai or Vietnamese rice noodles can be used with no prep. Alternatively, use pre-cooked and chilled ramen-style noodles or fresh Italian pasta. Cook the fresh noodles in boiling water for 1 minute, shock in cold water, drain well, toss with 2 teaspoons of oil until coated, and then proceed with step 1.

Yield:	Makes 4 pots of noodles

Special equipment:	4 resealable 1 pint glass jars

Ingredients

8 teaspoons high quality chicken base such as Better Than Bouillon
4 teaspoons brown sugar
8 teaspoons red curry paste (see note above)
4 teaspoons chili-garlic sauce (more or less to taste)
4 teaspoons fish sauce
16 to 20 medium cooked shrimp
1 cup thinly sliced button or shiitake mushrooms
1 cup coconut milk
4 small nests rice noodles or pre-cooked ramen or Italian pasta (see note above)
1 cup thinly sliced scallions
1 lime, cut into 4 wedges

Procedures

Divide chicken base, sugar, curry paste, chili-garlic sauce, fish sauce, shrimp, mushrooms, coconut milk, and noodles between 4 resealable glass jars. Divide scallions and lime wedges between 4 small zipper-lock bags and seal bags, squeezing out all of the air. Tuck bags into jars and seal. Refrigerate for up to 4 days.

When ready to serve, remove scallion packet and add boiling water to the top of the jar. Seal jar and let sit 2 minutes. Open jar, stir in scallions, squeeze with lime, and serve.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/09/diy-thai-red-coconut-curry-shrimp-instant-noodles-ramen-recipe

DIY Instant Noodles With Vegetables and Miso-Sesame Broth J. Kenji López-Alt Managing Culinary Director

Note: Dry Thai or Vietnamese rice noodles can be used with no prep. Alternatively, use pre-cooked and chilled ramen-style noodles or fresh Italian pasta. Cook the fresh noodles in boiling water for 1 minute, shock in cold water, drain well, toss with 2 teaspoons of oil until coated, then proceed with step 1.

Yield: Makes 4 pots of noodles

Special equipment:	4 resealable 1 pint glass jars

Ingredients

2 teaspoons grated fresh ginger
8 teaspoons miso paste
8 teaspoons high quality vegetable base such as Better Than Bouillon
4 tablespoons tahini
4 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds
4 teaspoons soy sauce
1 cup shredded carrots
1 cup thinly sliced shiitake mushroom caps
2 cups roughly torn fresh spinach leaves
4 small nests rice noodles or pre-cooked ramen or Italian pasta (see note above)
1 cup minced fresh scallions
1/2 cup pickled ginger

Procedures

Divide ginger, miso, vegetable base, tahini, sesame seeds, soy sauce, carrots, mushrooms, spinach, and noodles evenly between 4 resealable glass jars. Season lightly with salt and pepper. Divide scallions and ginger between 4 small zipper-lock bags and seal bags, squeezing out all of the air. Tuck bags into jars and seal. Refrigerate for up to 4 days.

When ready to serve, remove scallion/ginger packet and add boiling water to the top of the jar. Seal jar and let sit 2 minutes. Open jar, stir in scallions and ginger, and serve.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/09/diy-instant-noodles-vegetables-miso-sesame-broth-recipe

DIY Spicy Kimchi Beef Instant Noodles J. Kenji López-Alt Managing Culinary Director

Note: Dry Thai or Vietnamese rice noodles can be used with no prep. Alternatively, use pre-cooked and chilled ramen-style noodles or fresh Italian pasta. Cook the fresh noodles in boiling water for 1 minute, shock in cold water, drain well, toss with 2 teaspoons of oil until coated, then proceed with step 1.

Yield: Makes 4 pots of noodles

Special equipment: 4 resealable 1 pint glass jars

Ingredients

4 tablespoons high quality beef base such as Better Than Bouilllon
2 cups kimchi with juices
4 tablespoons chili-garlic sauce (more or less to taste)
1 cup thinly sliced shiitake mushroom caps
4 ounces beef jerky, cut into 1/2-inch squares
4 small nests rice noodles or pre-cooked ramen or Italian pasta (see note above)
1 cup thinly sliced scallions

Procedures

Divide beef base, kimchi, chili-garlic sauce, mushrooms, beef, and noodles between 4 resealable glass jars. Divide scallions between 4 small zipper-lock bags and seal bags, squeezing out all of the air. Tuck bags into jars and seal. Refrigerate for up to 4 days.

When ready to serve, remove scallion packet and add boiling water to the top of the jar. Seal jar and let sit 2 minutes. Open jar, stir in scallions, and serve.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/09/diy-spicy-kimchi-beef-instant-noodles-recipe

DIY Chicken and Dill Instant Noodles J. Kenji López-Alt Managing Culinary Director

Note: Dry Thai or Vietnamese rice noodles can be used with no prep. Alternatively, use pre-cooked and chilled ramen-style noodles or fresh Italian pasta. Cook the fresh noodles in boiling water for 1 minute, shock in cold water, drain well, toss with 2 teaspoons of oil until coated, then proceed with step 1.

Yield: Makes 4 pots of noodles

Special equipment: 4 resealable 1 pint glass jars

Ingredients

4 tablespoons high quality chicken base such as Better Than Bouillon
1 cup frozen peas
1 small onion, thinly sliced
12 ounces shredded chicken meat from 1 rotisserie chicken
4 small nests rice noodles or pre-cooked ramen or Italian pasta (see note above)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup minced fresh dill leaves

Procedures

Divide chicken base, peas, onion, chicken, and noodles evenly between 4 resealable glass jars. Season lightly with salt and pepper. Divide dill between 4 small zipper-lock bags and seal bags, squeezing out all of the air. Tuck bags into jars and seal. Refrigerate for up to 4 days.

When ready to serve, remove dill packet and add boiling water to the top of the jar. Seal jar and let sit 2 minutes. Open jar, stir in dill, and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/09/diy-chicken-dill-instant-noodle-recipe.html

I have only ever had artichokes once and I really dont mind if I never have them again. Be that as it may  I know there are many people that love them. But do you know how to clean, trim and prepare artichokes? If you go to the site you can see pictures that will help you.

Knife Skills: How to Clean, Trim, and Prepare Artichokes by Daniel Gritzer Culinary Director

Prepping artichokes isn't nearly as thorny of a procedure as it seems.

Everything about the artichokethe edible flower bud of a plant in the thistle familysuggests that it doesn't want to be eaten. How else to explain the armor-like petals,* prickly thorns, and throat-clogging choke? It's enough to scare off even the most intrepid cook.

* Technically, they're bracts, not petals.

But the reality is that preparing artichokes is easy as long as you know how to go about it. Like a lion tamer, with the right tools and approach, you will prevail (and if you don't, you'll make a damned fine viral news story).

Here are three ways to go about prepping artichokes: one involves cleaning down to the hearts, one is the trimming you'd do before steaming and serving whole, and the third is what's needed for flower-like Roman-Jewish fried artichokes (carciofi alla giudia).

Note that in all cases, I recommend wearing latex gloves if you have them. While not essential, the gloves keep your skin free of the artichoke's bitter raw fluids, which have a way of tainting any other food you touch after handling the artichokes.

Before you start, fill a large bowl with cold water. Squeeze a couple lemons into it and drop the lemon halves into the water; I keep one half of a lemon off to the side in case I need it for rubbing on the cut sides of the artichoke (the citric acid can sometimes help slow browning due to oxidation).

Cleaning Down to the Hearts

Some artichoke recipes call for just the tender hearts and stems, which means trimming the artichoke of every tough, inedible part. If your plan is to steam your artichokes and nibble on each leaf before getting to the heart, this is not the method for you: Scroll on down to the steps for minimally trimming artichokes for basic steaming. But if you want the tender hearts and stems only, follow along here.

Start by pulling off the outermost leaves (again, technically, they're bracts) until you get down to the lighter yellow leaves.

Then, using a serrated knife, cut off the top third or so of the artichoke.

With the same serrated knife (or a paring knife), trim the very bottom of the stem.

With a paring knife, carefully trim the top and sides of the artichoke: Your goal is to cut in towards the heart, but you want to go slowly so that you don't accidentally gouge the heart itself. There's not a clear demarcation between leaves and heartthe leaves sort of just merge and become the heart. As soon as you don't see spaces between the leaves anymore, you're there.

Next up, use the knife to trim the tough outer portion of the stem by cutting away the fibrous green exterior to reveal the light, tender center. Be careful here, since the curved portion where the stem transitions into the heart is difficult to navigate with a knife, making it easy to accidentally cut too deep. If it takes you a while, feel free to rub any cut surfaces of the heart with the lemon half to slow browning.

The final step is to remove the choke itself: That's the furry stuff in the center of the heart that would have eventually bloomed into a flower had the artichoke not been picked while still a bud.

To do it, take a spoon and scrape away at the choke until you've scooped it out. You may need to pick up your paring knife again to clean up the last bits. What's left is the cleaned artichoke heart and stem, all totally edible and ready for cooking.

Drop your prepared heart into the lemon water and cover it with a clean dish towel soaked in water (the towel helps keep the buoyant artichoke hearts under the water level and away from the air that causes browning).

Repeat with your remaining artichokes and then cook the hearts as desired.

The Y-Peeler Trick

Do you own a y-peeler? If you don't, you shouldin fact, I've already made a case for why, which you can read here.

If you've got one, use it to make the artichoke cleaning process even easier: Instead of using a paring knife, trim the heart (after pulling off the outermost leaves and cutting off the top and bottom with a serrated knife) with the y-peeler. One of the benefits of the peeler is that there's no risk of accidentally gouging the heart or stem with a too-deep knife cut. And because there's no worry of gouging, you can trim the whole thing a lot faster. And because the blade swivels, it can navigate the curved parts with ease. Unfortunately, other vegetable peelers will be more difficult to use here.

Trimming for Steaming

I'll be frank, when I steam an artichoke, I don't go through all of this trouble. I just cut off the top, then steam the thing and eat it. But some folks prefer a little more polished presentation, including removing the thorns from the leaf ends and giving it an overall trim. If that sounds appealing to you, here's how.

Start as above, by using a serrated knife to cut off the top third of the artichoke. Then, with a pair of good kitchen shears, cut off the top portion of each leaf to remove the thorny part.

If you want the artichoke to sit flat, cut off the stem right at the base of the artichoke. I don't like wasting the stem, so I just trim it with a serrated or paring knife, then peel it with a paring knife or y-peeler, as you can see in the photo above. It won't sit flat, but it still steams well and tastes just as good.

Now the artichoke is ready for steaming.

Trimming for Roman-Jewish Fried Artichokes

This is the least common of the preparation methods shown here, but it's handy to see it in case you ever want to prepare the classic Roman dish known as carciofi all giudia (Jewish-style artichokes).

The method is something of a cross between the two others above: the artichokes aren't trimmed all the way down to the heart, but the toughest portions are removed so that what's left is entirely edible.

Start by pulling off the outermost dark green leaves to expose the more tender, lighter ones within.

Then, with a paring knife, slice through each leaf to cut off the top, turning the artichoke in your hand as you go. Your goal is to leave the tender edible lower portions of each leaf attached while removing their tough, thorn-tipped tops. With a little practice you can quickly turn the artichoke, almost as if it's on a lathe, while the knife just holds steady, slicing through each leaf as they come around.

Once you've gotten most of the leaves trimmed like this, you can slice through the top portion of the remaining center leaves.

It should look something like a closed rosebud.

Trim the stem, using either a paring knife or a y-peeler to remove all the tough green exterior.

If you're using baby artichokes or the thorn-free variety used in Rome called "cimaroli," it's ready at this point to be cooked and eaten. If you have large thorny artichokes with a full choke in the center, you'll want to remove that too by scooping it out with a spoon, which is easiest after the first frying stage when the leaves have softened and are ready to be spread open like a flower.

Once again, you can rub these with lemon if you need to. As each artichoke is done, drop it in your bowl of cold lemon water and cover with a clean, wet kitchen towel to keep them submerged.

www.seriouseats.com/2015/03/how-to-prepare-cut-trim-clean-artichokes-hearts

Roman-Jewish Fried Artichokes - Carciofi alla Giudia Daniel Gritzer Culinary Director

Note: Olive oil is more traditional, and will give more of the characteristic Mediterranean flavor, whereas neutral oils like vegetable or canola oil will let more of the pure artichoke flavor shine through.

Serves 4-6

Ingredients:

3 lemons, divided
3 pounds artichokes (about 24 baby artichokes or 6 large artichokes)
1 to 2 quarts of Extra-virgin olive oil, canola oil, or vegetable oil, for frying
Kosher salt

Procedure:

Fill a large bowl with water; halve and squeeze 2 lemons into it.

Trim artichokes following Roman-Jewish artichoke guidelines shown here: (which is the article above) Remove tough dark green outer leaves to expose more tender light-green leaves within, then, using a paring knife, cut off top half of each leaf and trim base and stem. Trimmed artichokes will look like a closed rosebud. Transfer the peeled artichokes to the bowl of lemon water as you work, covering them with a clean kitchen towel to keep them completely submerged.

In a large saucepan, heat 2 to 3 inches of oil to 280°F. Add artichokes (they should produce a steady but non-violent stream of bubbles) and cook until tender (you should be able to pierce their hearts easily with a fork), adjusting heat to maintain a steady bubble, about 10 minutes for baby artichokes and 15 minutes for larger ones. Turn larger artichokes frequently for even cooking.

Using a slotted spoon or spider, transfer artichokes to a paper towel-line plate. Let stand until cool enough to handle. Using your hands, gently pull open each artichoke "bud" so that it resembles an open flower. If using large artichokes, remove and discard the hair "choke" in the center of the artichoke. Increase oil temperature to 350°F.

Fry artichokes until browned and crisp, 2 to 5 minutes. Using a slotted spoon or spider, transfer to a paper towel-lined plate to drain. Season immediately with salt. Transfer to plates and serve right away with wedges of remaining lemon.

This recipe appears in: The Genius of Crispy Deep Fried Artichokes, Roman-Jewish Style

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/03/roman-jewish-fried-artichokes-carciofi-alla-giudia-recipe

I have the front door open  it will be warm enough for a little while to let the fresh air in. The sun has broken through however briefly which is nice since there is to be overcast skies with rain the rest of the week.

I have a bunch of recipes of all kinds lined up on my word document queue so will kind of group them and post them.

Hibiscus Pavlova with Lemon-Hibiscus Cream Rhoda Boone
Epicurious April 2015

Hibiscus tea has a gorgeous magenta hue and sweet-tart cranberry flavor. This pavlova uses the tea two ways: finely ground to infuse and tint light-as-air meringues.

YIELD: Serves 6

Ingredients

For the meringue: 
1/2 cup plus 2 teaspoons superfine sugar, divided 
2 teaspoons cornstarch
1/8 teaspoon fine sea salt
6 tablespoons dried hibiscus flowers (available at natural food stores, Latin or Middle Eastern markets or online) or 7 hibiscus tea bags 
3 large egg whites, room temperature
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar or 3/4 teaspoon distilled white vinegar

For the hibiscus syrup:

2 tablespoons dried hibiscus flowers or 2 hibiscus tea bags
1/4 cup superfine sugar
For the lemon-hibiscus cream:
1 cup cold heavy cream
3 tablespoons homemade or store-bought lemon curd
2 tablespoons sour cream
Pinch of fine sea salt

Preparation

For the meringue:

Preheat oven to 250°F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper. In a small bowl, whisk together 2 tsp. superfine sugar, cornstarch, and salt, breaking up any lumps; set aside.

Grind flowers or tea leaves (cut open bags, remove tea, and discard bags) in a spice mill or food processor until very finely ground; set aside.

Using an electric mixer fitted with a whisk attachment, beat egg whites and cream of tartar or vinegar on medium-high speed until the mixture transforms from frothy soapsuds to soft, opaque peaks, about 3 minutes. You should see tracks from the whisk on the surface of the whites.

Add the remaining 1/2 cup sugar slowly, 1 tablespoon at a time, beating to incorporate fully before adding the next spoonful, 58 minutes total. Continue to beat on medium-high speed until stiff, glossy peaks form, about 2 minutes more. Test to see if sugar is fully dissolved by rubbing a small amount between your fingertips. If it still feels gritty, keep beating until dissolved.

Sprinkle the sugar, cornstarch, and salt mixture over egg whites and fold in gently with a spatula. Using a fine-mesh strainer, sift 1 Tbsp. reserved ground tea over mixture and fold in gently. Reserve remaining ground tea.

Using a large spoon, divide meringue into 6 even mounds on the prepared baking sheet. Using the back of the spoon, make a small well in the center of each meringue. Lightly dust 1 tsp. reserved ground tea with fine-mesh strainer over meringues. Reserve remaining ground tea.

Bake, rotating halfway through cooking time, until outsides are dry and a very pale cream color, 6570 minutes. Turn oven off and leave door slightly ajar with meringues inside, letting them cool completely, at least 2 hours or up to overnight.

For the hibiscus syrup:

Bring 1 cup water to a boil in a small pot. Remove from heat and steep dried hibiscus flowers or tea bags, 45 minutes. Strain tea or discard tea bags; if straining, strain into a medium bowl, then return tea to pot. Add sugar and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce the liquid, stirring occasionally, until a scant 1/4 cup liquid is left, 811 minutesit should be thick with a syrupy consistency. Transfer to a small bowl and chill until cold, about 20 minutes.

For the lemon-hibiscus cream:

Using an electric mixer fitted with a whisk attachment, beat cream on medium-low speed in a large bowl until very soft peaks form. Reduce speed to low and gently beat in lemon curd, sour cream, and salt. If necessary, continue whipping until soft peaks return. Drizzle 1 Tbsp. chilled hibiscus syrup over whipped cream. Using a spatula, marble syrup throughout cream, creating dark pink streaks rather than a solid pink cream.

Assemble the dessert:

Divide meringues among 6 dessert plates, then top each with a dollop of lemon-hibiscus cream. Using a fine-mesh strainer, lightly dust top of each pavlova with 1 tsp. reserved ground tea total, if desired, and serve immediately.

Do Ahead: Meringues can be made up to 3 days in advance and, once cool and completely dry, stored at room temperature in an airtight container. Hibiscus syrup can be made up to 7 days in advance and refrigerated.

Cooks' Note: Leftover hibiscus syrup can be drizzled over yogurt or ice cream, mixed with club soda for a refreshing drink, or incorporated into cocktails.

www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/hibiscus-pavlova-with-lemon-hibiscus-cream

Better Than Easter Carrot Cake Poke Cake by Ashton

Ingredients

The 9x13 Carrot Cake recipe of your choice, baked and cooled (I used a box mix)

14 oz sweetened condensed milk

8 oz Cool Whip

10.6 oz Cool Whip Vanilla Frosting (Cream Cheese flavor if your store carries it, mine doesn't)

6 oz (half a tub) of whipped cream cheese (must be whipped)

Approx. 1/2 cup caramel sundae sauce (just pour on as much or as little as you'd like)

Approx. 1 cup chopped pecans (sprinkle on as much or as little as you'd like)

Instructions

Leave the cake in the dish it was baked in-- this is not a free standing cake.

Poke approximately 20-25 holes, spread evenly, over the top of the cake with the bottom of a wooden spoon. Pour the sweetened condensed milk over top, trying to fill the holes as much as possible.

In a large bowl, use a hand mixer to beat together the cool whip, the cool whip frosting, and the whipped cream cheese until smooth. Spread over top of the cake.

Pour the caramel sauce over top of the cake, and sprinkle with chopped pecans.

Refrigerate for at least 4 hours, really overnight is best.

Cut into 12 squares to serve (you can cut more, 1/12 is a pretty large piece!).

Notes about this recipe: Cool Whip Frosting is not the same as cool whip. But you can find it right beside the cool whip in the freezer section of your grocery store.

www.thebestdessertrecipes.com/Recipes-for-Cake/Heavenly-Carrot-Cake-Poke-Cake

Homemade Cherry Dump Cake Shared by ColemanGailloreto, Chicago IL

This homemade cherry dump cake recipe has an unforgettable sweet flavor, plus it's super simple to make! Simply combine and cook the ingredients to create a delicious recipe that goes with any meal!

12 servings

Ingredients

21 Oz canned cherry pie filling 
18 oz boxed yellow cake mix 
1 cup chopped walnuts 
1 C cold butter slices

Directions

Preheat Oven to 350º.

In glass dish sprayed with cooking oil, pour in cherry filling, sprinkle cake mix over them, then walnuts in even layer.

Place butter slices over the top of the nuts. Bake in oven for 30 to 45 minutes.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/homemade_cherry_dump_cake

Bueberry Dump Cake

This delicious dump cake recipe requires little preparation and produces a delicious dessert. Add whipped cream or ice cream to this blueberry dish for a mouth-watering experience!

Shared by ColemanGailloreto - Chicago IL

12 servings

Ingredients

21 Oz blueberries mixed with syrup 
18 oz boxed yellow cake mix 
1 cup chopped walnuts 
1 C cold butter slices

Directions

Preheat Oven to 350º.

In large glass dish sprayed with cooking oil, pour in blueberries, sprinkle cake mix over them, then walnuts in even layer.

Place butter slices over the top of the nuts. Bake in oven for 30 to 45 minutes.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/homemade_cherry_dump_cake

Honey Walnut Dump Cake

This honey walnut dump cake is a lighter version of the classic indulgent dessert recipe! Serve this with some simple glaze on top and enjoy.

1 cake

Ingredients

8 oz. honey 
8 oz. walnuts, chopped 
16 oz. applesauce (no sugar added) 
1 box whole wheat cake mix 
16 oz. butter substitute (or coconut oil)

Directions

Dump the applesauce and honey into a 9x13 cake pan.

Stir together.

Sprinkle the cake mix over the top.

Combine butter substitute and walnuts and sprinkle over the top.

Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes

Honey Walnut Dump Cake

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/honey_walnut_dump_cake

Crockpot Pumpkin Dump Cake

This crockpot pumpkin dump cake looks and tastes similar to a pumpkin cheesecake with less work!

Shared by nvangel, - Carson City, NV

1 cake

Ingredients

1 29-oz. can pumpkin puree 
4 eggs 
1/2 C. packed brown sugar 
1/4 C. white sugar 
2 Tbs. molasses 
1 12-oz. can evaporated milk 
3-4 tsp. pumpkin pie spice or to taste 
1/2 tsp. salt, optional 
1/4 C. brandy, optional 
1 18 1/4-oz. package spice or carrot cake mix 
1/2 C. chopped pecans, optional 
1 stick (1/2 C.) melted butter

Directions

Spray crockpot with non-stick cooking spray.

In large bowl, combine eggs, sugars, molasses, milk and spices (along with the brandy, if desired) with a fork or spoon.

Mix in the pumpkin puree until all is well blended.

Pour pumpkin mixture into crockpot.

Sprinkle dry cake mix over pumpkin mixture and level.

Sprinkle nuts, if desired, over the cake mix.

Drizzle melted butter over top of dry cake mix.

Place lid on crock pot and turn on high for 3-3.5 hours or 5-6 on low or until the top cracks.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/crockpot_pumpkin_dump_cake

Meringue Nests With Orange Curd Cream and Easter Eggs Nila Jones Contributor

By heating the sugar for the meringue nests in the oven before mixing it into egg whites, the sugar properly dissolves into the whites and the meringue comes out glossy, smooth and shiny.

Because you bake the meringue nests for a long time at a low oven temperature, they get the chance to slowly dry out. The result is a light, crispy meringue with a bright color.

Beating the yolks for the orange curd with some sugar until foamy creates foam in the uncooked curd mixture that allows you to easily determine whether the curd is done: once the foam dissipates, remove the orange curd from the stove and start stirring in the butter.

Note: Meringue nests can be made up to five days in advance. Let cool completely at room temperature, then transfer to an airtight container and store at room temperature. Orange curd can be stored for up to five days in a covered container in the refrigerator. To ensure the meringue nest remain crisp, only add the filling just before serving.

Serves 8

Ingredients:

For the Meringue Nests:

1 cup minus 1 1/2 tablespoons (about 180 grams) sugar
3 large egg whites
1/4teaspoon vanilla extract

For the Orange Curd:

6 tablespoons (about 90 grams) heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoons grated zest and 1/2 cup juice (about 120 grams) from 2 large oranges
1/2 cup (about 100 grams) sugar, divided
6 large egg yolks
6 1/2 tablespoons (about 90 grams) cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes

To Serve:

2 cups (about 480 grams) heavy whipping cream
Sugar, to taste
Fresh berries such as currants or raspberries
Candy-covered chocolate eggs

Procedures

For the Meringue Nests: adjust oven rack to center position and preheat oven to 400°F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper. Pour the sugar onto the lined baking sheet and bake until the edges are just beginning to melt, 3 to 5 minutes.

While the sugar is in the oven, add the egg whites to the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment. Start the mixer on low and beat until frothy, about 30 seconds. Increase speed to high and beat until soft peaks form (the peaks should slowly collapse as they sit).

With the mixer running, add the hot sugar to the egg whites one spoonful at a time. Once all the sugar has been added, continue mixing until the meringue holds stiff peaks and you no longer feel sugar crystals when you rub a bit of meringue between your fingers 5 to 8 minutes. Add the vanilla and mix to combine. Reduce oven temperature to 200°F and leave oven door ajar so it cools slightly.

Transfer the meringue to a piping bag fitted with a star tip and line a baking sheet with baking parchment, using a dollop of meringue to stick the parchment to the sheet. Pipe 8 meringue nests. First, pipe a 3-inch round spiral base, then pipe two to three circles on top of the outer edge of the base, spiraling upwards to create an edge of meringue. Transfer the meringue nests to the oven and bake until light, crisp, and stiff. You should be able to easily remove them from the parchment when done, for 2 1/2 to 4 hours. Remove from the oven and allow to cool on a wire rack. Once completely cooled, meringues can be stored in a sealed container at room temperature for up to five days.

Meanwhile, Make the Orange Curd: Combine the cream, zest, juice, and half the sugar in a medium-sized saucepan. In a medium-sized bowl, whisk together the remaining sugar and the yolks until foamy. Place a fine-meshed strainer over another medium-sized bowl and set aside.

Place the saucepan over medium-high heat and cook, stirring frequently, until barely simmering. Whisking constantly, slow drizzle the hot cream mixture into the yolk and sugar mixture. Once incorporated, pour the mixture back into the saucepan and heat over low heat, stirring continuously with a wooden spoon until the foam dissipates and the mixture thickens enough to coat the back of the spoon, 5 to 10 minutes. (Mixture should register 165°F on a thermometer at this point.)

Immediately pour the orange curd through the strainer into the prepared bowl. Using a clean whisk, whisk in the cold butter, a few cubes at a time. Once the orange curd is smooth, press a sheet of plastic wrap directly onto its surface to prevent a skin from forming and transfer to the refrigerator. Allow to cool completely. Orange curd can be stored for up to five days in the refrigerator.

To Assemble: In a large bowl or stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment, whisk the cream with sugar to taste until it holds stiff peaks. Using a rubber spatula, gently fold the orange curd into the cream, creating a swirl effect. Right before serving, spoon the orange curd cream into the meringue nests; add a few chocolate eggs and some fresh fruit, such as red currants or other berries. Serve immediately.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/04/meringue-nests-orange-curd-cream-easter-eggs-recipe

CHORIZO, KALE AND TEFF SOUP  GF by Liz DellaCroce

Serves: 8

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
12 ounces GF cured chorizo or other smoked sausage
2 cups chopped onions
4 cloves garlic, minced
6 cups chopped kale (tough stems and center ribs removed)
3 diced peeled potatoes
⅓ cup teff
8 cups GF vegetable or chicken broth
28 ounce can crushed tomatoes
salt and pepper

Instructions

In a large pot, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add chorizo and cook, stirring, for 3 to 4 minutes or until browned. Using a slotted spoon, transfer chorizo to a plate lined with paper towels.

Add onions to the pot and cook, stirring, for 6 to 8 minutes or until softened. Add garlic and kale; cook, stirring, for 1 minute.

Stir in potatoes, teff and broth; bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, leaving lid ajar, and simmer, stirring occasionally, for 15 to 20 minutes or until potatoes and teff are very tender. Use a wooden spoon to coarsely break up about half of the potatoes.

Return chorizo to the pot and stir in tomatoes; simmer, uncovered, stirring occasionally, for 5 to 10 minutes or until soup is slightly thickened. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Notes: Store the cooled soup in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 2 days or in the freezer for up to 6 months. Thaw overnight in the refrigerator or in the microwave using the Defrost function. Warm soup in a medium saucepan over medium-low heat.

Courtesy of Bobs Red Mill Everyday Gluten-Free Cookbook by Camilla V Saulsbury, 2015 © www.robertrose.ca Reprinted with publisher permission.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 2 cups Calories: 247 Fat: 8.2 g Saturated fat: 1.8 g Unsaturated fat: 6.4 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 31 g Sugar: 7.5 g Sodium: 476 mg Fiber: 5.1 g Protein: 14.1 g Cholesterol: 45 mg

www.thelemonbowl.com/2015/03/chorizo-kale-and-teff-soup

Mushroom Ceviche

You can make this up to a few days ahead, if desired, it would last a week if not longer.

Servings: 3

Ingredients:

2 roasted garlic cloves 
8 oz white button mushrooms, sliced thin 
1 small red onion, sliced 
1/2 green bell pepper, sliced into thin strips 
1/2 red bell pepper, sliced into thin strips 
1/3 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice 
1/2 cup vegetable broth (Pacific) 
1 tbsp chopped cilantro 
1/4 teaspoon honey (or agave for vegan) 
1 teaspoon finely chopped jalapeno 
1 tbsp olive oil 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper

Directions:

In a cast iron skillet, roast 2 garlic cloves until brown on each side. Mash the garlic and place in a large bowl with the mushrooms, red onion and bell peppers.

In a medium bowl, combine the remaining ingredients, whisk well then pour over mushrooms. Cover and refrigerate at least a few hours, or overnight.

1 cup  Old Points: 2  Weight Watcher Points+: 3 pt

Calories: 90  Fat: 5 g  Carb: 11 g  Fiber: 2 g  Protein: 3 g  Sugar: 2 g - Sodium: 406 mg  Cholest: 0 mg

www.skinnytaste.com/2015/03/mushroom-ceviche

Summer Tomatoes, Corn, Crab and Avocado Salad

Servings: 7

Ingredients:

12 oz lump crab meat
1 pint grape tomatoes, cut in half
1 hass avocado, diced
2 hot peppers such as serrano or jalapeños, diced fine (seeds removed for mild)
1 1/2 cups roasted corn kernels 
1/3 cup chopped red onion 
2 limes, juice of (or more to taste)
1 tsp olive oil
2 tbsp chopped cilantro
salt and fresh pepper to taste

Directions:

In a small bowl combine red onion, lime juice, olive oil, pinch of salt and pepper. Let them marinate at least 5 minutes to mellow the flavor of the onion.

In a large bowl combine chopped crab meat, avocado, tomatoes, hot pepper and corn. Combine all the ingredients together, add cilantro and gently toss. Adjust lime juice, salt and pepper to taste.

Serving Size: 1 cup  Old Points: 2 pt  Points+: 3 pt

Calories: 130.8  Fat: 6.1 g  Protein: 8.8 g  Carb: 11.7 g  Fiber: 4.0 g  Sugar: 2.6 - Sodium without salt: 263.4 mg

www.skinnytaste.com/2011/08/summer-tomatoes-corn-crab-and-avocado

Zesty Lime Shrimp and Avocado Salad

Gina's Weight Watcher Recipes

Makes 3 1/2 cups.

Ingredients:

1 lb jumbo cooked shrimp, peeled and deveined, chopped*
1 medium tomato, diced
1 hass avocado, diced
1 jalapeno, seeds removed, diced fine
1/4 cup chopped red onion 
2 limes, juice of
1 tsp olive oil
1 tbsp chopped cilantro
salt and fresh pepper to taste

Directions;

In a small bowl combine red onion, lime juice, olive oil, pinch of salt and pepper. Let them marinate at least 5 minutes to mellow the flavor of the onion.

In a large bowl combine chopped shrimp, avocado, tomato, jalapeño. Combine all the ingredients together, add cilantro and gently toss. Adjust salt and pepper to taste.

*Weight after shrimp has been peeled.

Servings: 4  Serving Size: 7/8 cup  Old Points: 4 pt  Points+: 5 pt

Calories: 210.4  Fat: 9.2 g  Protein: 25.1 g  Carb: 7.8 g  Fiber: 3.6 g  Sugar: 0.6

Sodium without salt: 260.8 mg

www.skinnytaste.com/2011/05/zesty-lime-shrimp-and-avocado-salad

I actually got this recipe just for the chicken salad recipe.

And maybe a couple of these on the side of the salad.

Italian Stuffed Eggs By: Campbell's Kitchen

Italian Stuffed

Serves: 8

Ingredients

4 large hard-cooked eggs, peeled and cut in half lengthwise 
3 tablespoons Crisco® pure canola oil 
1 1/2 teaspoon onions, finely minced 
1 teaspoon garlic, finely minced 
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper 
fresh basil leaves, finely chopped 
fresh Italian (flat leaf) parsley, finely chopped 
Paprika

Instructions

Remove the egg yolks from the egg whites. Place the whites cut-side-up onto a plate.

Mash the egg yolks in a small bowl with a fork. Stir in 1 tablespoon oil, onion, garlic and black pepper. Stir in the basil and parsley. Gradually stir in the remaining oil until the mixture is smooth. Season with additional black pepper, if desired.

Spoon the egg yolk mixture into the egg white halves. Sprinkle with the paprika.

http://www.recipelion.com/Appetizers/Italian-Stuffed-Eggs

Chicken Salad Sliders

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 cups cooked chicken breast - cubed
2 celery stalks - minced
½ cup minced onion
½ cup plain low fat yogurt
¼ cup real mayonnaise
2 tablespoons dill pickle juice
2 tablespoons lemon juice
salt and pepper to taste
4 whole grain rolls and romaine lettuce to serve

Instructions

In a small bowl, whisk together yogurt, mayo, pickle juice and lemon juice. Stir in cooked chicken, celery and onion then season with salt and pepper to taste.

Slice rolls in half and top with equal parts chicken salad and lettuce if you wish.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 slider Calories: 343 Fat: 14.2 g Saturated fat: 2.6 g Unsaturated fat: 11.6 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 25.5 g Sugar: 4.8 g Sodium: 722 mg Fiber: 3.7 g Protein: 29.9 g Cholesterol: 73 mg

www.thelemonbowl.com/2015/04/chicken-salad-sliders

Zucchini Tots adapted from The Two Bite Club

Ingredients:

cooking spray
1 packed cup grated zucchini
1 large egg
1/4 medium onion, minced
1/4 cup grated reduced fat sharp cheddar cheese
1/4 cup seasoned breadcrumbs
1/4 tsp kosher salt and black pepper to taste

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400°F. Spray a baking sheet with cooking spray.

Grate the zucchini into a clean dish towel until you have 1 packed cup. Wring all of the excess water out of the zucchini, there will be a lot of water. In a medium bowl, combine all of the ingredients and season with salt and pepper to taste.

Spoon 1 tablespoon of mixture in your hands and roll into small ovals. Place on the cookie sheet and bake for 16 to 18 minutes, turning halfway though cooking until golden. Makes

Servings: 3 Serving Size: 4 tots  Old Points: 2 pts  Points+: 3 pts

Calories: 108  Fat: 4.3 g  Protein: 6.8 g  Carb: 11.5 g  Fiber: 1.8 g  Sugar: 2 g

Sodium: 262 mg (without salt)

www.skinnytaste.com/2012/07/zucchini-tots.html

Crispy Potatoes With Green Beans and Eggs - GF By What To Eat

Makes: 4 servings Serve it with a colorful, antioxidant-rich fruit salad on the side.

Total Time: 40 minutes

Nutriti


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Summary for 10th April 2015
From Margaret, Kate and Julie.
HEALTH RELATED
*budasha* had dental surgery Monday. Lost day but by Tuesday not much pain just very swollen and by Thursday she was able to report she was on the mend and able to drink a coffee.

*Tamis* DD has a friend who had a little boy around Arrianas age- he had major health issues and has just gone to be with the Lord. Prayers for family and Tamis DD as she supports the family.

*machristes * backis still playing up so she has cancelled the trip to Washington DC. Chiropractor thinks may be more hip than back related.

*bulldog* leg playing up again. Angie went into hospital Monday for more treatment on her legs. Doctor wants her to get hand-operated controls on the car to make her more independent. Allysona daughter being assessed for her ADHD

*Railyn* husband had a funny turn after visiting the doctor. To ER awaiting results of tests. Nothing showed on scans so likely a mini-stroke. Home after 2 night.

[Rookie[/b] painful right side head neck area. After a great Easter with most of the extended family there.

*cashmeregma* mother is again having heart issues ad in hospital trying to get the rhythm to settle.

Ben,* Mariannes* son has kidney disease and it is getting extremely serious- and he says he is going to refuse dialysis which is not far from being needed. Is unlikely to be suitable for a transplant even if a kidney could be found. Marianne is not sure whether to go and see him as Ben is reluctant for her to see him as he is now.

*Swedenmes* husband fell and has a big bruise on his face

OTHER POINTS
*gottastchs* new grandson arrived very early Easter Sunday morning.

*busyworkerbee* things settling a little as they settle into the new house and situation with nieces. Still hard going though.

*Lurker* had an email from *Agnes*, she is still waiting to hear from the hospital in Dundee, but sends her love to all.
*Tami Ohio* reminded us that Registration for KAP is still open.
*Gwen* slept well after a day working in her new square garden.

KTP Photos 3rd April, 2015
2 - *Bonnie* - Child's slippers (+ link to pattern)
3 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
8 - *Caren* - Coffee/Seth & brownies/Birthday cake
9 - *Lurker* - Lunar eclipse
14 - *Lurker* - The Atiu Peninsula, looking to the Kaipara Harbour.
20 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawings
22 - *Lurker* - The Madryn shawl
23 - *Gagesmom* - Snow again!/Gage
27 - *Swedenme* - Baby outfit
28 - *Gottastch* - New DGS, Tate Steven Johnson
30 - *Pacer* - Flowers/Matthew's drawing
32 - *Lurker* - Christchurch Cathedrals
33 - *Darowil* - Christchurch Cathedrals/Chair Memorial
34 - *Darowil* - Christchurch Cathedral/Salvaged lectern
34 - *Lurker* - Christchurch Cathedral
35 - *Lurker* - RC Cathedral in Christchurch/Shawl
35 - *Darowil* - Christchurch
36 - *Poledra* - Newfoundland Thrummed Mittens
42 - *Lurker* - Earthquakes in Alaska & Chile
46 - *Lurker* - Version #2 of the Kaya shrug
47 - *Rookie* - 5 of the 6 great-grandchildren of DH's Mom and Dad
56 - *Gwen* - Square foot garden
57 - *Puplover* - DS, DGS, DS's GF & her DS
70 - *Tami* - Gwen finishing her dessert!
72 - *Lurker* - Mountain road/Aurora Borealis
78 - *Bonnie* - Quilt/Baby jacket & hat
80 - *Lurker* - Progress on the shrug

Recipes
2 - *Sam* - Salmon recipes/ Healthy cake recipe(link)
3 - *Sam* - Salmon recipe
3 - *Caren* - Chez whiz
10 - *Machriste* - Gluten-Free Pie Crust
11 - *Grannypeg* - One Bowl Apple Cake
12 - *Sam* - Gluten-free pie crust
68 - *Sam* - 24effortless recipes with cake mix (link)

Crafts
39 - *Rookie* - Regenerate shawl (link)
52 - *Sam* - Afghan pattern (link)
53 - *Sam* - Girly tuxedo dress (link)
78 - *Sam* - Shawl patterns (links)
82 - *Sam* - Dollar Store DIY (link)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quick Julie - you must have been watching closely. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was quick Julie - you must have been watching closely. --- sam


Too right Sam, I have been sitting waiting- because I need to make a phonecall, and I had one come in at just the wrong moment!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great start, Sam, and wonderful recipes. And, thank you Julie, for the great summary!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm marking my spot, though not sure how much I will get here during the weekend. I confess to skimming the recipes--don't want to eat with my teeth feeling as they do--the doc can't get me in until Monday afternoon. I have wanted to be done with these problems for years but haven't had the money for the denture. Well, I'll see what he says and maybe we can work something out. Don't worry, I won't starve! :XD: I'm thinking soup sounds good anyway!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Too right Sam, I have been sitting waiting- because I need to make a phonecall, and I had one come in at just the wrong moment!


Isn't that always the way? The summary is great, though--thanks for that as I missed a few things last week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam , Julie , Margaret and Kate for the great start and summary . Sam I used to watch River Cottage with Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall all the time . That man would eat anything under the sun . It wasn't just about cookery and recipes it was to do with village life . . I'm glad springs on the way for you here weather has been very sunny and warm all Easter but it's about to change according to weather man &#128533;
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Isn't that always the way? The summary is great, though--thanks for that as I missed a few things last week.


Margaret and Kate did the bulk of it! And yes phonecalls can be incredibly intrusive- one thing at least with the email- you choose when you go online.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam , Julie , Margaret and Kate for the great start and summary . Sam I used to watch River Cottage with Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall all the time . That man would eat anything under the sun . It wasn't just about cookery and recipes it was to do with village life . . I'm glad springs on the way for you here weather has been very sunny and warm all Easter but it's about to change according to weather man 😕
> Sonja


 :thumbup: but with a :thumbdown: to the turn in the weather, although that is what keeps England green!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for another great start Sam. Just marking my spot...goodnight!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, right now restricting gluten and carbs, but I am truly excited about noodle soups. Have bookmarked for reference. Thank you.
Walked Maya and waterjogged. Tied up bok Choy plants. Will try for a row of lace.
Mellie, hope you feel better soon. You've had this awhile, did you see doctor?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

41 Insanely Helpful Style Charts Every Woman Needs Right Now

http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliegerstein/girl-you-look-good#.cy678V7d2


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret and Kate for the new tea party and summary. Will take me a while to even read all those recipes in detail but skimming through some sound delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret and Kate for the new tea party and summary. Will take me a while to even read all those recipes in detail but skimming through some sound delicious.


Good evening Martina! Have you heard anything at all about your house yet?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

After a busy few weeks, I got close enough to home to not have to drive far. Ran into the nasty weather the last few days. Even had a tornado warning sleet come over my phone last night while I was headed to the Cleveland, OH area. Wind and rain but nothing else. Prayers for all those who were involved in the tornados in Illinois.

Lots of recipes, Sam. Did see a couple that sounded good. Need to get back to the fresh vegetables and salads. Bought some flavored olive oils at the farmers market in Cincinnati a couple weekend ago. Just small bottles and have used one already.

Home for about four days to do taxes and Lila needs a couple booster shots. She got groomed today and has a pink bandana on along with her pink shirt. Need to catch up on the CAL and finish my socks. 

Hope everyone is well or on the mend. Condolences those who need them. Healing wishes to those ill or in pain. I had breakfast with my ex sister in law (my niece's mom) and we talked about Karla and cried a bit. Still hard to believe that she is gone. She touched a lot of lives and will never be forgotten.

Thanks for reading my book today. Haven't been able to keep up but will try to do better.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~HI All....I have resurfaced for a bit. I missed all but 3 pages of last week...my DH shared his cold with me and I really embraced his "gift". I am mostly recovered, so I am coming back to "life". Sam, great beginning recipes, and Margaret, Julie & Kate....thanks SO much for the summaries; they certainly are appreciated.

I am up to the last square (week 8) on the mystery afghan...it is a doozy! I am intimidated, for sure! I have started it...we'll see how it goes. Actually, we have gotten instructions for week 9 already....I AM behind.

Today is our 41st anniversary....good grief! Where did the time go? I sure would love to do it all again! We are being low-key at the moment...we'll do something later. 

Happy days to all, Condolences and healing energies to those in need. I hope to be more present this week.
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I have resurfaced for a bit. I missed all but 3 pages of last week...my DH shared his cold with me and I really embraced his "gift". I am mostly recovered, so I am coming back to "life". Sam, great beginning recipes, and Margaret, Julie & Kate....thanks SO much for the summaries; they certainly are appreciated.
> 
> I am up to the last square (week 8) on the mystery afghan...it is a doozy! I am intimidated, for sure! I have started it...we'll see how it goes. Actually, we have gotten instructions for week 9 already....I AM behind.
> 
> ...


Good to see you, Carol. Sorry that you've been down ill for awhile but glad you are back on the mend. Happy Anniversary to you and DH!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks to Sam for another great opening, as always. And a big thank you to Margaret, Kate and Julie for th very helpful summary.
Hope everyone in pain soon feels better. Any updates on Daralene's mother? I don't remember seeing a note from her this afternoon. Praying she's better.
Today is sibling day...went to lunch with my daughter and sister!! Perfect way to celebrate.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for a wonderful start of another week. I can vouch for our Amish sugar cream pie, it's great even if you substitute the vanilla for coconut or other flavorings. Ever so simple and good with coffee or hot tea. Haven't said much this week, haven't done much either, believe me it hasn't been one of the best ones...even a bit irritable. Think it's all from this head pain. Busy wedding tomorrow at our church, renting a bigger church, expecting over 300 and even more at the reception. Then a meal after church sunday for all the people who stayed over saturday night, attending service Sunday morning then after the meal heading toward their homes. Know I will be exhausted. More next time...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for a wonderful start of another week. I can vouch for our Amish sugar cream pie, it's great even if you substitute the vanilla for coconut or other flavorings. Ever so simple and good with coffee or hot tea. Haven't said much this week, haven't done much either, believe me it hasn't been one of the best ones...even a bit irritable. Think it's all from this head pain. Busy wedding tomorrow at our church, renting a bigger church, expecting over 300 and even more at the reception. Then a meal after church sunday for all the people who stayed over saturday night, attending service Sunday morning then after the meal heading toward their homes. Know I will be exhausted. More next time...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to know you are safe and sound Kathy. think you probably need a few days rest. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a busy few weeks, I got close enough to home to not have to drive far. Ran into the nasty weather the last few days. Even had a tornado warning sleet come over my phone last night while I was headed to the Cleveland, OH area. Wind and rain but nothing else. Prayers for all those who were involved in the tornados in Illinois.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy carol to wrap you up in warm healing energy and get you back in the pink real quick.

happy 41st anniversary and how wonderful that you would do all 41 again - that says a lot about your marriage.

I am so anxious to see the finished afghan. is there no where you can go to get help on the squares or do they expect you to not have any trouble with them? so anxious to see it finished. wonder how far gwen is on hers. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I have resurfaced for a bit. I missed all but 3 pages of last week...my DH shared his cold with me and I really embraced his "gift". I am mostly recovered, so I am coming back to "life". Sam, great beginning recipes, and Margaret, Julie & Kate....thanks SO much for the summaries; they certainly are appreciated.
> 
> I am up to the last square (week 8) on the mystery afghan...it is a doozy! I am intimidated, for sure! I have started it...we'll see how it goes. Actually, we have gotten instructions for week 9 already....I AM behind.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just clicked onto the tea party and saw the invite to jump into a new week. I forgot it was Friday. Not much time to catch up with last week's posts tonight as I will be getting up at 2:30 in the morning to get ready for work tomorrow. I did the same thing this morning so I am a bit tired already. I will find out tomorrow if I will be working on Sunday. I suspect we will work all of next weekend as well. Busy times right now. I did pick up some yarn for the thrumming workshop at KAP this summer. Matthew did remind me that I had to go to the printers today and get his newest cards. Ironically the print shop mirror imaged the drawing we brought in, but we didn't mind. The we went to the framing shop to get the dog picture framed. He enjoys seeing his drawings framed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun for you - yeah. evidently your weather is making it more condusive to going out now? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thanks to Sam for another great opening, as always. And a big thank you to Margaret, Kate and Julie for th very helpful summary.
> Hope everyone in pain soon feels better. Any updates on Daralene's mother? I don't remember seeing a note from her this afternoon. Praying she's better.
> Today is sibling day...went to lunch with my daughter and sister!! Perfect way to celebrate.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun for you - yeah. evidently your weather is making it more conducive to going out now? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thanks to Sam for another great opening, as always. And a big thank you to Margaret, Kate and Julie for th very helpful summary.
> Hope everyone in pain soon feels better. Any updates on Daralene's mother? I don't remember seeing a note from her this afternoon. Praying she's better.
> Today is sibling day...went to lunch with my daughter and sister!! Perfect way to celebrate.
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Will I be page 2 or page 3. Lol. Just marking my spot to find you all after work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what time to you need to be to work? --- sam



pacer said:


> I just clicked onto the tea party and saw the invite to jump into a new week. I forgot it was Friday. Not much time to catch up with last week's posts tonight as I will be getting up at 2:30 in the morning to get ready for work tomorrow. I did the same thing this morning so I am a bit tired already. I will find out tomorrow if I will be working on Sunday. I suspect we will work all of next weekend as well. Busy times right now. I did pick up some yarn for the thrumming workshop at KAP this summer. Matthew did remind me that I had to go to the printers today and get his newest cards. Ironically the print shop mirror imaged the drawing we brought in, but we didn't mind. The we went to the framing shop to get the dog picture framed. He enjoys seeing his drawings framed.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Another wonderful start, Sam, to the next wonderful KPT. Great summary from Margaret, Kate and Julie. Keeps me caught up and gives me an opportunity to head back to the pages, I only had a chance to scroll through.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Today is our 41st anniversary....good grief! Where did the time go? I sure would love to do it all again! We are being low-key at the moment...we'll do something later. 


Happy Anniversary Carol - wishing you many, many more years of happiness together.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good evening Martina! Have you heard anything at all about your house yet?


I am waiting for the legalities to be completed, but everything has been held up a bit because of the Easter break. Looking forward to it as I do want to get settled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am waiting for the legalities to be completed, but everything has been held up a bit because of the Easter break. Looking forward to it as I do want to get settled.


With the best will in the world, it is nice to be in your own space. Hoping it goes fast and smoothly from now!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

A good Friday evening to you all. Thank you for the summaries and Sam, for the recipes. I am presently knitting a preemie size sweater for a baby boy who I will never know as sit is for charity. Nothing special except to say that for whatever reason which I cannot know, I have lost a great deal of my ability to taste food and what I do taste is not pleasant at all. If I closed my eyes, I don't believe I would be able to tell what I am eating. I just hope this is very temporary and my taste buds will quicken so I can enjoy food. Isn't it nice seeing so many spring flowers and blossoms on trees? Many of ours are now in leaves and a welcome sight. Wishing all a good weekend and comfort to all aching bodies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, happy anniversary.
Kathy, good to hear from you.
Kate, Margaret and Julie, thank you for summary.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> what time to you need to be to work? --- sam


Before 4 AM.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, happy anniversary.
> Kathy, good to hear from you.
> Kate, Margaret and Julie, thank you for summary.


 :thumbup: The other two did most of it- just it is a lot easier for me to post it, not such an antisocial hour here, as Sam starts over about 9 am., when we are on Winter time.
How are you, Joy!? Have you had your water colours out?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

81brighteyes said:


> A good Friday evening to you all. Thank you for the summaries and Sam, for the recipes. I am presently knitting a preemie size sweater for a baby boy who I will never know as sit is for charity. Nothing special except to say that for whatever reason which I cannot know, I have lost a great deal of my ability to taste food and what I do taste is not pleasant at all. If I closed my eyes, I don't believe I would be able to tell what I am eating. I just hope this is very temporary and my taste buds will quicken so I can enjoy food. Isn't it nice seeing so many spring flowers and blossoms on trees? Many of ours are now in leaves and a welcome sight. Wishing all a good weekend and comfort to all aching bodies.


That could be a sign of a medical problem so you might need to get that checked out. It could be a sugar imbalance as well as a host of other possible issues so not to be taken lightly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just getting ready to head to bed, but wanted to let everyone know that I have communicated with Shirley. I wanted to let her know of Matthew's upcoming art competition as well as just having his drawing on display at an art museum for a few days. She is doing better, but was extremely ill during Christmas and New Years. She is wrapping up some workshops and then plans on some time for her and Pat to travel and enjoy their new surroundings. She wanted me to let everyone know that she sends her greetings and thinks of us.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just getting ready to head to bed, but wanted to let everyone know that I have communicated with Shirley. I wanted to let her know of Matthew's upcoming art competition as well as just having his drawing on display at an art museum for a few days. She is doing better, but was extremely ill during Christmas and New Years. She is wrapping up some workshops and then plans on some time for her and Pat to travel and enjoy their new surroundings. She wanted me to let everyone know that she sends her greetings and thinks of us.


Please tell her she is in my prayers and that I hope she and Pat have some good trips.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Carol!. Wow 41 years; almost twice as long as DH & I Glad you're starting to feel better too.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I have resurfaced for a bit. I missed all but 3 pages of last week...my DH shared his cold with me and I really embraced his "gift". I am mostly recovered, so I am coming back to "life". Sam, great beginning recipes, and Margaret, Julie & Kate....thanks SO much for the summaries; they certainly are appreciated.
> 
> I am up to the last square (week 8) on the mystery afghan...it is a doozy! I am intimidated, for sure! I have started it...we'll see how it goes. Actually, we have gotten instructions for week 9 already....I AM behind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can answer how far I am....I am soooooo behind; still on square 5. Kind of took a knitting detour to work on a shawl that is to b gift and then of course there is the SFG now planted partially. I will get back to the afghan.


thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy carol to wrap you up in warm healing energy and get you back in the pink real quick.
> 
> happy 41st anniversary and how wonderful that you would do all 41 again - that says a lot about your marriage.
> 
> I am so anxious to see the finished afghan. is there no where you can go to get help on the squares or do they expect you to not have any trouble with them? so anxious to see it finished. wonder how far gwen is on hers. --- sam


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just taking a moment to give you all an update on Angie. She is on her second bag of the IVIG and is so far having no reactions to the meds. They have found a heart murmur we didnt know she had. They have drawn 16 tubes of blood, done a Doppler of both legs and belly and found no clots (PTL). The fitted her for compression stockings and gloves, has ordered hand controls for her car (I think this in itself will be a big boost to her morale as she has always been very independent). Dr Fredericks has turned up the IV rate so she will be able to go home in the morning then will continue the IVs at home1 a month for four months. Two different types of PT are ordered. The is some talk of possible exploratory surgery to get a good look at what is going on in the leg. She used frozen instruments to check her leg and there were no reflexes and Angie could not feel them. So that is where we stand.
We had a wonderful Easter weekend. Allyson, as usual, had a big bag of surprises for us both. A darling shirt for me and wind chimes (MSU) for her Dad and both of us a bag of Lynt truffles. She had six easter eggs for her dad. A huge sack of candy, had baked one of her sausage loafs and a new recipea grit pie, which was a delicious breakfast dish.
My leg tends to really hurt if I am on it too long and hurts at night. I can tell it is better but pain continues. Jim fusses when I dont wear the compression hose but dang yall when it is 86 degrees there is no way.. I will see the Dr again on the 25th and they will do another Doppler and hopefully be able to proceed with setting up a Lase appointment.
My house is so dirty as I have had to let it go but I think next week, leg or no, I am gonna hit it and work on one room a day and get it good and clean. I cant stand it any longer.
Have not gotten any knitting done on my socks this week. I have been grafting the crocheted names of all my grandsons and one for my baby daughter. It took me forever. I have so much trouble seeing small things since I have developed dry eye (I use Restasis drops twice a day). I have made a ton of these in the past. They work up so pretty and are so much fun to make but I am not sure I will be able to do them now. My shoulder and arm kill me with crochet now and I have always loved it.
My sister was here for a very short visit and I am worried about her. She just doesnt look good. She had her second injection to her left eye this week.
I am so enjoying my Yarnit my sweet friend sent me. I hope you all will think of getting one. I am saving every penny from now until the yarn fest in May.
I have had to depend on the summary for prayers, praises, and locating pictures. You all do such a great job for all of us and it is so appreciated when life takes over. I am earnestly praying for everyone, especially Marianne and Ben. Gwen you are so sweet to be there for her. You have the biggest heart.
Well, I have written a book, but maybe have caught you up. I want to be there for Angie this week so will be in an out again. This too will pass.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

KATHY (KEHINKLE), I am so glad you have been wrapped in traveling mercies with such bad weather. Are you finishing the socks you had started on the two circulars?
Carol, Happy 41st (?) anniversary. Hope you two will do something special when you feel better.
JUNE, glad to see you did something special on siblings day. I know you enjoyed the fellowship and outing.
MELODY, How are you feelin, hon?
81, please see a doctor for the symptoms you are having.
Glad to hear from Shirley and that she and Pat are going to do some things together.
DARALENE, I am praying for your mom and you dear lady.
TAMI, Keep us posted on how many you have registered for KAP. I am hoping I will be able to contribute to the goody bags.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 10 April 15
> 
> The sky still looks like a winter sky  cold pale blue. Windy so the 51° does not feel very warm. It is nice to see the sun though. I hope it is like this tomorrow less the wind so it wont be too cold for the children to hunt Easter eggs. Alex will hide them  I just cannot do it  second year in a row. Maybe I can hide Bentleys since he doesnt have as many and they are bigger eggs. They dont need hidden real well or hell never find them. Tomorrow will tell how many eggs I need to look for as I mow the first time. There are always several that arent found.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Summary for 10th April 2015
> From Margaret, Kate and Julie.
> HEALTH RELATED
> *budasha* had dental surgery Monday. Lost day but by Tuesday not much pain just very swollen and by Thursday she was able to report she was on the mend and able to drink a coffee.
> ...


Thank you Julie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I have resurfaced for a bit. I missed all but 3 pages of last week...my DH shared his cold with me and I really embraced his "gift". I am mostly recovered, so I am coming back to "life". Sam, great beginning recipes, and Margaret, Julie & Kate....thanks SO much for the summaries; they certainly are appreciated.
> 
> I am up to the last square (week 8) on the mystery afghan...it is a doozy! I am intimidated, for sure! I have started it...we'll see how it goes. Actually, we have gotten instructions for week 9 already....I AM behind.
> 
> ...


Carol, Happy Anniversary! And I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I am waiting for the legalities to be completed, but everything has been held up a bit because of the Easter break. Looking forward to it as I do want to get settled.


I am glad to hear that things are finally starting to happen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> A good Friday evening to you all. Thank you for the summaries and Sam, for the recipes. I am presently knitting a preemie size sweater for a baby boy who I will never know as sit is for charity. Nothing special except to say that for whatever reason which I cannot know, I have lost a great deal of my ability to taste food and what I do taste is not pleasant at all. If I closed my eyes, I don't believe I would be able to tell what I am eating. I just hope this is very temporary and my taste buds will quicken so I can enjoy food. Isn't it nice seeing so many spring flowers and blossoms on trees? Many of ours are now in leaves and a welcome sight. Wishing all a good weekend and comfort to all aching bodies.


Please go to the Dr. for this. I also hope it is very temporary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.

Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
Julie, Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summary

Well, I didn't get to card making this afternoon, I went to pick ip my friend & she had gone off to ER with her MIL who go a sudden terrible pain in her shoulder. They were there 4 hrs but got an injection & relief.

We got some terrible news yesterday, DHs cousins son who is only 24 started having bad back pain last week & had lost 30 lbs over the last month. He was told he has an aggressive pancreatic cancer & was told 9 weeks without treatment & possibly 9 months with chemo. He is a very nice, hardworking young an. I guess the only blessing is that he has no young children to leave behind. His immediate family have organized a big party for tomorrow night so he can see family & friends before he starts chemo & is too sick to enjoy a get together. This cousin is a brother to the one who died in the car accident last summer. Too much for one family.so sad.
It was beautiful here today, 18C/68F sunny but crazy windy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> KATHY (KEHINKLE), I am so glad you have been wrapped in traveling mercies with such bad weather. Are you finishing the socks you had started on the two circulars?
> Carol, Happy 41st (?) anniversary. Hope you two will do something special when you feel better.
> JUNE, glad to see you did something special on siblings day. I know you enjoyed the fellowship and outing.
> MELODY, How are you feelin, hon?
> ...


I will let you know as soon as I have a total! Take care of yourself, my friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


Sending prayers for the young man and his family.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I am home and caught up.....Happy 4 1st anniversary Carol and Dh.

Betty take care of yourself and that leg.

Bonnie I am so sorry for. This young man and the family.

Glad to hear that Shirley is doing well.

I want to try that Easter bread. Sounds yummy.

Oh ya I got the 3rd pair of the longies done tonight. 2 more pair to go and orders are caught up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret and Kate for the new tea party and summary. Will take me a while to even read all those recipes in detail but skimming through some sound delicious.


Thanks from me too. I also skimmed the recipes and wil have to go back to read slower.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I have resurfaced for a bit. I missed all but 3 pages of last week...my DH shared his cold with me and I really embraced his "gift". I am mostly recovered, so I am coming back to "life". Sam, great beginning recipes, and Margaret, Julie & Kate....thanks SO much for the summaries; they certainly are appreciated.
> 
> I am up to the last square (week 8) on the mystery afghan...it is a doozy! I am intimidated, for sure! I have started it...we'll see how it goes. Actually, we have gotten instructions for week 9 already....I AM behind.
> 
> ...


Happy 41st Anniversary to you. Hope you celebrate in style.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I didn't get to card making this afternoon, I went to pick ip my friend & she had gone off to ER with her MIL who go a sudden terrible pain in her shoulder. They were there 4 hrs but got an injection & relief.
> 
> We got some terrible news yesterday, DHs cousins son who is only 24 started having bad back pain last week & had lost 30 lbs over the last month. He was told he has an aggressive pancreatic cancer & was told 9 weeks without treatment & possibly 9 months with chemo. He is a very nice, hardworking young an. I guess the only blessing is that he has no young children to leave behind. His immediate family have organized a big party for tomorrow night so he can see family & friends before he starts chemo & is too sick to enjoy a get together. This cousin is a brother to the one who died in the car accident last summer. Too much for one family.so sad.
> It was beautiful here today, 18C/68F sunny but crazy windy.


So sorry to hear the news about your DH's cousins son. Such an early age to suffer this awful disease. Sending prayers for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, I'm just popping in quick so that I can find you all when I finish the last several pages on last week.
David just got home a bit ago, he only went to Council Bluffs, Iowa yesterday and back today, he'll leave on Sunday or Monday to go to Kansas City, unless they change it again. lol
I did manage to get the row of Marlas shawl frogged so that she can now bind off, hopefully, with enough yarn. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I am home and caught up.....Happy 4 1st anniversary Carol and Dh.
> 
> Betty take care of yourself and that leg.
> 
> ...


Really cute, Melody. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your anniversary, Carol. Best wishes for at least that many more. Looking forward to seeing you again in August.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Tami*, if you hit 'Reply' rather than 'Quote Reply' we won't wear out our scrolling fingers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


(Thanks)
But far more important, I am so sorry to hear of your cousin (once removed) having such a bad prognosis. That is not good, on top of losing another unexpectedly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, prayers for DH's cousin and family.
Julie, today was a good day, didn't have to take pain med until four. Didn't do much with watercolor this week except read about techniques. Have lesson tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, prayers for DH's cousin and family.
> Julie, today was a good day, didn't have to take pain med until four. Didn't do much with watercolor this week except read about techniques. Have lesson tomorrow.


I am glad to hear you are still working on it! I tried doing without my mid-day painkiller- today- two hours later I really regretted it. So I guess it has to be making a difference.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

[
We got some terrible news yesterday, DHs cousins son who is only 24 started having bad back pain last week & had lost 30 lbs over the last month. He was told he has an aggressive pancreatic cancer & was told 9 weeks without treatment & possibly 9 months with chemo. He is a very nice, hardworking young an. I guess the only blessing is that he has no young children to leave behind. His immediate family have organized a big party for tomorrow night so he can see family & friends before he starts chemo & is too sick to enjoy a get together. This cousin is a brother to the one who died in the car accident last summer. Too much for one family.so sad.

That is just so sad Bonnie. Prayers coming for the family. Yes, it is too much for one family to bear.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you, Carol. Sorry that you've been down ill for awhile but glad you are back on the mend. Happy Anniversary to you and DH!


Happy anniversary from me too, and I'm glad you are finally feeling better

Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all!

Things still stressful, now we have found out some things which make us uncertain about if we will be able to stay here. DS is apparently gotten behind on her mortgage payments and is being chased by the bank. Hopefully she can sort it out and things stabilise. Amongst the drama is the unknown location of a suitcase of DM's which went missing during the move. Why she didn't take it with her in her car, no one knows but now her good gold jewellry is missing.

Am going to set up a raised bed with some tomato plants in it as prices of tomatoes have gone stupidly high here at the moment. Will be hopefully be using dwarf plants, but will see what I can find. Want something that gives a medium size fruit without going everywhere.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


This is such sad news . It is way to much for one family . I hope they find the strength to get them through the painful time ahead 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Well I am home and caught up.....Happy 4 1st anniversary Carol and Dh.
> 
> Betty take care of yourself and that leg.
> 
> ...


I hope you are feeling better now. 
Another pair of lovely longies . Are you not putting faces on them? 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so you do have a house to move into - sounds just like the red tape we have here when moving into a new house. --- sam



martina said:


> I am waiting for the legalities to be completed, but everything has been held up a bit because of the Easter break. Looking forward to it as I do want to get settled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to the young man - let's pray for a miracle. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they sure shouldn't lose the child when he wears them. --- sam good job melody.



gagesmom said:


> Well I am home and caught up.....Happy 4 1st anniversary Carol and Dh.
> 
> Betty take care of yourself and that leg.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you just got settled - hopefully something can be worked out. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Things still stressful, now we have found out some things which make us uncertain about if we will be able to stay here. DS is apparently gotten behind on her mortgage payments and is being chased by the bank. Hopefully she can sort it out and things stabilise. Amongst the drama is the unknown location of a suitcase of DM's which went missing during the move. Why she didn't take it with her in her car, no one knows but now her good gold jewellry is missing.
> 
> Am going to set up a raised bed with some tomato plants in it as prices of tomatoes have gone stupidly high here at the moment. Will be hopefully be using dwarf plants, but will see what I can find. Want something that gives a medium size fruit without going everywhere.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

12 Must-See Simple Salad Recipes Free eCookbook

http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Salad/12-Must-See-Simple-Salad-Recipes-Free-eCookbook


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot. Hi everyone, Thanks Sam for another great start to the new week and thanks to Margaret, Julie and Kate for the summary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly overcast West coast...shouldn't complain as the last week has been lovely.
*Kathy* - Lovely to hear from you and it sounds like you have a very fashion conscious dog there! :lol: 
*Sharon* - Take care and don't get too exhausted over this wedding.
*Brighteyes* - I hope your sense of taste returns soon, I can't imagine not enjoying eating! :roll: 
*Betty* - Sending healing vibes for Angie's leg and also yours, and I can't believe your house could possibly be anywhere close to dirty!
*Bonnie* - What a dreadful time for your DH's cousin's family, to lose one son and then this, poor souls.
*Heather* - I hope the mortgage situation gets sorted out and you all get the chance to feel settled at last.
My thanks to *Julie* for posting the summary and the photo list this week and also for taking over the photos for me this coming week as I am off to Amsterdam tomorrow for 4 days! Really looking forward to it. I'm going with 'the girls' on our annual trip and this is the first time we have ventured abroad together (although I have been to Amsterdam twice before) so look out Netherlands! :lol: TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

For *Carol & her DH*......Congratulations!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you, Carol. Sorry that you've been down ill for awhile but glad you are back on the mend. Happy Anniversary to you and DH!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


So very young and so very sad...prayers and hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Things still stressful, now we have found out some things which make us uncertain about if we will be able to stay here. DS is apparently gotten behind on her mortgage payments and is being chased by the bank. Hopefully she can sort it out and things stabilise. Amongst the drama is the unknown location of a suitcase of DM's which went missing during the move. Why she didn't take it with her in her car, no one knows but now her good gold jewellry is missing.
> 
> Am going to set up a raised bed with some tomato plants in it as prices of tomatoes have gone stupidly high here at the moment. Will be hopefully be using dwarf plants, but will see what I can find. Want something that gives a medium size fruit without going everywhere.


So sorry to hear that things are still very unsettling. Keeping the prayers and hugs coming.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - have a fantastic time!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> 12 Must-See Simple Salad Recipes Free eCookbook
> 
> http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Salad/12-Must-See-Simple-Salad-Recipes-Free-eCookbook


Thanks Sam, have downloaded this after reading quick description.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Carol :thumbup: Hope you have many more years together.

Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for last weeks summary. I do appreciate the summaries at the beginning of the following week, as I don't seem able to keep up.

Bonnie7591 Prayers and wishes coming the way of you and your DH's family. 24 is far to young to suffer such a nasty condition. {{{{{{{{{{{Bonnie's DH's cousins 24yo son}}}}}}}}}}

For those recovering from various conditions, thoughts and prayers winging up for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> For *Carol & her DH*......Congratulations!


Happy Anniversary from me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I have resurfaced for a bit. I missed all but 3 pages of last week...my DH shared his cold with me and I really embraced his "gift". I am mostly recovered, so I am coming back to "life". Sam, great beginning recipes, and Margaret, Julie & Kate....thanks SO much for the summaries; they certainly are appreciated.
> 
> I am up to the last square (week 8) on the mystery afghan...it is a doozy! I am intimidated, for sure! I have started it...we'll see how it goes. Actually, we have gotten instructions for week 9 already....I AM behind.
> 
> ...


glad you are recovering from the nasty cold.
Happy anniversary to you both.
I am looking forward to seeing these afghans.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been at the football all afternoon- and unfortunately we lost (though we did play last years premeirs and until the last 2 minutes we were in touch the whole game).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Thank you everyone for a wonderful start of another week. I can vouch for our Amish sugar cream pie, it's great even if you substitute the vanilla for coconut or other flavorings. Ever so simple and good with coffee or hot tea. Haven't said much this week, haven't done much either, believe me it hasn't been one of the best ones...even a bit irritable. Think it's all from this head pain. Busy wedding tomorrow at our church, renting a bigger church, expecting over 300 and even more at the reception. Then a meal after church sunday for all the people who stayed over saturday night, attending service Sunday morning then after the meal heading toward their homes. Know I will be exhausted. More next time...VA Sharon


The head is not good. WOnder if trying fever few would help. Can't do any harm to try it a number of swear by it. I know it works for migraines but it could well help against headaches as well. Don't know enoguh about it- but do know it workd wonders for many of us here. It seems to fit with other medications without any problems though you should check first whether it clashes with anything else. I went to my pharmacist- they know more about drugs than doctor I figure. He had never heard of it but was able to check it up for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> A good Friday evening to you all. Thank you for the summaries and Sam, for the recipes. I am presently knitting a preemie size sweater for a baby boy who I will never know as sit is for charity. Nothing special except to say that for whatever reason which I cannot know, I have lost a great deal of my ability to taste food and what I do taste is not pleasant at all. If I closed my eyes, I don't believe I would be able to tell what I am eating. I just hope this is very temporary and my taste buds will quicken so I can enjoy food. Isn't it nice seeing so many spring flowers and blossoms on trees? Many of ours are now in leaves and a welcome sight. Wishing all a good weekend and comfort to all aching bodies.


Worth getting the taste checked if it a sudden onset. Are you still smelling OK?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


Bonnie how terrible for the whole family. Are you able to join them for the party? Pancreatic cancer really is nasty.
Thats what my SILs partenr has - though he has been 9 months without chemo or radiotherapy. Trying both, but already needing to skip a chemo becuase his blood levels are too low. I think about 2 years with the treatment. He is also round 60 so while still young not nearly so terrible as your cousin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just getting ready to head to bed, but wanted to let everyone know that I have communicated with Shirley. I wanted to let her know of Matthew's upcoming art competition as well as just having his drawing on display at an art museum for a few days. She is doing better, but was extremely ill during Christmas and New Years. She is wrapping up some workshops and then plans on some time for her and Pat to travel and enjoy their new surroundings. She wanted me to let everyone know that she sends her greetings and thinks of us.


Thanks for this- I've been wondering abouther and thinking of contacting her. Glad she is staring to feel better-and looking at some travel in the area.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Things still stressful, now we have found out some things which make us uncertain about if we will be able to stay here. DS is apparently gotten behind on her mortgage payments and is being chased by the bank. Hopefully she can sort it out and things stabilise. Amongst the drama is the unknown location of a suitcase of DM's which went missing during the move. Why she didn't take it with her in her car, no one knows but now her good gold jewellry is missing.
> 
> Am going to set up a raised bed with some tomato plants in it as prices of tomatoes have gone stupidly high here at the moment. Will be hopefully be using dwarf plants, but will see what I can find. Want something that gives a medium size fruit without going everywhere.


Could have done with knowing htat before you moved! How very unsettling for all of you. And praying that the suitcase does turn up somewhere. What a terrible thing to lose


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a slightly overcast West coast...shouldn't complain as the last week has been lovely.
> *Kathy* - Lovely to hear from you and it sounds like you have a very fashion conscious dog there! :lol:
> *Sharon* - Take care and don't get too exhausted over this wedding.
> *Brighteyes* - I hope your sense of taste returns soon, I can't imagine not enjoying eating! :roll:
> ...


Have a lovley time away Kate- and don't fall again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a slightly overcast West coast...shouldn't complain as the last week has been lovely.
> *Kathy* - Lovely to hear from you and it sounds like you have a very fashion conscious dog there! :lol:
> *Sharon* - Take care and don't get too exhausted over this wedding.
> *Brighteyes* - I hope your sense of taste returns soon, I can't imagine not enjoying eating! :roll:
> ...


You're welcome Kate! Have a lovely jaunt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Carol :thumbup: Hope you have many more years together.
> 
> Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for last weeks summary. I do appreciate the summaries at the beginning of the following week, as I don't seem able to keep up.
> 
> ...


Life has been far from smooth for you, Heather, in recent months, with one thing and another. Some, like me, don't have much going on, apart from knitting!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I have resurfaced for a bit. I missed all but 3 pages of last week...my DH shared his cold with me and I really embraced his "gift". I am mostly recovered, so I am coming back to "life". Sam, great beginning recipes, and Margaret, Julie & Kate....thanks SO much for the summaries; they certainly are appreciated.
> 
> I am up to the last square (week 8) on the mystery afghan...it is a doozy! I am intimidated, for sure! I have started it...we'll see how it goes. Actually, we have gotten instructions for week 9 already....I AM behind.
> 
> ...


A very happy anniversary!! Not many couples married that long would like to repeat those years. It shows how happy you've been. I hope you can have a great celebration when you have both recovered from the crud!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Tami*, if you hit 'Reply' rather than 'Quote Reply' we won't wear out our scrolling fingers!!!!!!!!


Sorry! Will try to remember.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what fun for you - yeah. evidently your weather is making it more condusive to going out now? --- sam


We had to choose our days to go out. Last week was a little unsettled...rain every other day but the temperatures have been more spring like. Yesterday's high was 83...more like summer but it was great to get out without a winter coat!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> I am waiting for the legalities to be completed, but everything has been held up a bit because of the Easter break. Looking forward to it as I do want to get settled.


It sounds as if things are moving forward although slowly. You've been messing about with housing for way too long!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie I was so sorry to hear about your DH'S young cousin. I will be keeping him in my prayers for a miracle. And for the entire family to have strength and comfort.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty. Please don't worry so over your house. You probably see dirt where no one else does. Your health and well being are more important than a perfect house!! I should know...I've never been much of a house keeper and none of us have died of the plague!!&#128519;
I'm sending up extra prayers for less/no pain for you and a miracle for Angie...she's been battling these problems for so long.
Hugs, dear one,
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Have a lovley time away Kate- and don't fall again.


I too hope you have a lovely time away . My middle son has just been to Amsterdam and brought me back some Dutch clog shaped slippers as a joke because he knows I like wearing my clogs from Sweden 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry! Will try to remember.


It is just Sam's openings are soooooooo long! No offense, Sam! But sometimes I have problems with my index finger, and I need it to knit!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just saving my spot, back later.Errands to run at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Done the bobbles on the 6th repeat of the shrug- I am finding this quite compulsive knitting. 
The moon was shining in direct and I could not sleep. We've cooled down to 15 *C, which is a relief. But I need to rest or I will fall asleep in the morning at church!

Could not resist sharing this shot of the Coast out from Melbourne Australia, along The Great Coast Road, courtesy of my cousin Allison.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Done the bobbles on the 6th repeat of the shrug- I am finding this quite compulsive knitting.
> The moon was shining in direct and I could not sleep. We've cooled down to 15 *C, which is a relief. But I need to rest or I will fall asleep in the morning at church!


I found this funny as I was awake half of last night and I'm now sat here trying to keep my eyes open , I am that tired my head keeps nodding . But I know if I sleep I won't tonight again .Edit Oops missed the lovely picture Julie gorgeous beach 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found this funny as I was awake half of last night and I'm now sat here trying to keep my eyes open , I am that tired my head keeps nodding . But I know if I sleep I won't tonight again .
> Sonja


 :thumbup: and also :thumbdown: to not sleeping!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't want to disillusion anyone about Feverfew, but I took it for years (for night sweats) and it didn't do anything for my migraines which were very bad. So, if it doesn't work for you, it isn't unusual. Hopefully it works for those trying it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy carol to wrap you up in warm healing energy and get you back in the pink real quick.
> 
> happy 41st anniversary and how wonderful that you would do all 41 again - that says a lot about your marriage.
> 
> I am so anxious to see the finished afghan. is there no where you can go to get help on the squares or do they expect you to not have any trouble with them? so anxious to see it finished. wonder how far gwen is on hers. --- sam


~~~Thanks, Sam, for the good wishes. Gwen is not too far behind me. They do give us videos to watch, but I'm such a goofus, I need things really spelled out v-e-r-y clearly. I once got kicked off as a potential juror because I kept asking all kinds of questions. Just trouble! The repeat button on the videos is getting a full workout!

They have given us the final layout....finally! They have vidoes for 2 kinds of seaming, but did not say when to use which, or if we just choose. For me....the goal is to have things "cretin-proofed". I just have to take things slowly....I think we will get there. After all of this, we'd better!

Kathy, I hope you catch up with the CAL....it is week 9 1/2! My friend is doing the crochet version, too. I did see a comment from a participant....she was concerned about the size.....it's not an afghan, but a "lapghan"! My friend is also worried about the small size. She plans to add to it if it does not grow much in the next week! Hope to see your squares soon!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Today is our 41st anniversary....good grief! Where did the time go? I sure would love to do it all again! We are being low-key at the moment...we'll do something later.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Carol - wishing you many, many more years of happiness together.


~~~Thank you! We'll work on that! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Carol!. Wow 41 years; almost twice as long as DH & I Glad you're starting to feel better too.


~~~Thanks, Gwen...Sassafras, too. I'm feeling much better....and I am up to page 10 of last week's KTP! Good grief...will I ever get through it? I want to see all of the pictures and read all the stories!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can answer how far I am....I am soooooo behind; still on square 5. Kind of took a knitting detour to work on a shawl that is to b gift and then of course there is the SFG now planted partially. I will get back to the afghan.


~~~Well, the good part of that is that gives me time to workout the worksheets we are sharing. As we have progressed, the pieces have become more & more complicated (at least as I see it), and it is taking me longer to figure things out. This gives me space & time. Today or tomorrow I plan to plunge into formation of triangles around a center square. Unless DH "drags" me out to shop.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, I hope things work out with the house & you find your moms suitcase. Sorry life is being so difficult lately.

Kate, hope you have a lovely trip to Amsterdam. 

Julie, beautiful beach photo.

Betty, I'm sure your house is spotless so go easy on yourself.

Sharon, hope you have amgood time at the wedding.

Well, I think I had other comments but must get out the door, I'm gong with friends to a breakfast at the Parish center & a motivational speaker, apparently last year it was really good.
Ten I have to do some baking for the party tonight. 
Have a good day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> KATHY (KEHINKLE), I am so glad you have been wrapped in traveling mercies with such bad weather. Are you finishing the socks you had started on the two circulars?
> Carol, Happy 41st (?) anniversary. Hope you two will do something special when you feel better.
> JUNE, glad to see you did something special on siblings day. I know you enjoyed the fellowship and outing.
> MELODY, How are you feelin, hon?
> ...


~~~Thank you, Betty. Today it is 41 years + 1 day. We will do something special. Something small for now. We are planning a big something for next year....still in the talking, prelim stage. I'll tell when it gets more thoroughly thought through.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Carol, Happy Anniversary! And I am glad you are feeling better.


~~~Thanks, Tami! I'm glad I'm feeling better, too!
Have fun on all of your travels. What is your date of return? We plan to go to Ohio on May 8th.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


~~~Thank you, Bonnie. Prayers are in full swing for your cousin's son & family. This is very hard for all of them and you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy 41st Anniversary to you. Hope you celebrate in style.


~~~Thanks, Budasha.....we're working up to the style!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary, Carol. Best wishes for at least that many more. Looking forward to seeing you again in August.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Me, too, Joy. Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary from me too, and I'm glad you are finally feeling better
> 
> Sonja


~~~Thanks, Sonja....it feels good to feel better!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~HI All....I have resurfaced for a bit. I missed all but 3 pages of last week...my DH shared his cold with me and I really embraced his "gift". I am mostly recovered, so I am coming back to "life". Sam, great beginning recipes, and Margaret, Julie & Kate....thanks SO much for the summaries; they certainly are appreciated.
> 
> I am up to the last square (week 8) on the mystery afghan...it is a doozy! I am intimidated, for sure! I have started it...we'll see how it goes. Actually, we have gotten instructions for week 9 already....I AM behind.
> 
> ...


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! So very generous of DH to share his cold, but you really could have done without it. I hope you and DH are feeling much better, very soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Thank you everyone for a wonderful start of another week. I can vouch for our Amish sugar cream pie, it's great even if you substitute the vanilla for coconut or other flavorings. Ever so simple and good with coffee or hot tea. Haven't said much this week, haven't done much either, believe me it hasn't been one of the best ones...even a bit irritable. Think it's all from this head pain. Busy wedding tomorrow at our church, renting a bigger church, expecting over 300 and even more at the reception. Then a meal after church sunday for all the people who stayed over saturday night, attending service Sunday morning then after the meal heading toward their homes. Know I will be exhausted. More next time...VA Sharon


That sounds like a very busy couple of days, I hope you get a little bit of rest as it goes along. Take care of yourself.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Things still stressful, now we have found out some things which make us uncertain about if we will be able to stay here. DS is apparently gotten behind on her mortgage payments and is being chased by the bank. Hopefully she can sort it out and things stabilise. Amongst the drama is the unknown location of a suitcase of DM's which went missing during the move. Why she didn't take it with her in her car, no one knows but now her good gold jewellry is missing.
> 
> Am going to set up a raised bed with some tomato plants in it as prices of tomatoes have gone stupidly high here at the moment. Will be hopefully be using dwarf plants, but will see what I can find. Want something that gives a medium size fruit without going everywhere.


~~~So sorry for the troubles still hangin' 'round. Fingers & toes crossed for good news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just getting ready to head to bed, but wanted to let everyone know that I have communicated with Shirley. I wanted to let her know of Matthew's upcoming art competition as well as just having his drawing on display at an art museum for a few days. She is doing better, but was extremely ill during Christmas and New Years. She is wrapping up some workshops and then plans on some time for her and Pat to travel and enjoy their new surroundings. She wanted me to let everyone know that she sends her greetings and thinks of us.


Thank you for letting us know, I hope that she is doing much better now, and is able to really enjoy her traveling and exploring with Pat. I think it is a very good thing that they made the move, but a move that big can be so hard on the body. 
Hi Matthew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> For *Carol & her DH*......Congratulations!


~~~Beautiful, Kate! Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just taking a moment to give you all an update on Angie. She is on her second bag of the IVIG and is so far having no reactions to the meds. They have found a heart murmur we didnt know she had. They have drawn 16 tubes of blood, done a Doppler of both legs and belly and found no clots (PTL). The fitted her for compression stockings and gloves, has ordered hand controls for her car (I think this in itself will be a big boost to her morale as she has always been very independent). Dr Fredericks has turned up the IV rate so she will be able to go home in the morning then will continue the IVs at home1 a month for four months. Two different types of PT are ordered. The is some talk of possible exploratory surgery to get a good look at what is going on in the leg. She used frozen instruments to check her leg and there were no reflexes and Angie could not feel them. So that is where we stand.
> We had a wonderful Easter weekend. Allyson, as usual, had a big bag of surprises for us both. A darling shirt for me and wind chimes (MSU) for her Dad and both of us a bag of Lynt truffles. She had six easter eggs for her dad. A huge sack of candy, had baked one of her sausage loafs and a new recipea grit pie, which was a delicious breakfast dish.
> My leg tends to really hurt if I am on it too long and hurts at night. I can tell it is better but pain continues. Jim fusses when I dont wear the compression hose but dang yall when it is 86 degrees there is no way.. I will see the Dr again on the 25th and they will do another Doppler and hopefully be able to proceed with setting up a Lase appointment.
> My house is so dirty as I have had to let it go but I think next week, leg or no, I am gonna hit it and work on one room a day and get it good and clean. I cant stand it any longer.
> ...


It sounds like some positive things finally for Angie, I hope that they can give her some solid solutions soon though, it has to be very hard on her. 
Glad that you had a great Easter, but I hope they give you some solid solutions to your leg pain also, don't overdo the cleaning, it's not going to get done at all if you put yourself in Sams health spa. I agree though, trying to wear those stockings when it's hot and muggy, just doesn't work. 
Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, I hope things work out with the house & you find your moms suitcase. Sorry life is being so difficult lately.
> 
> Kate, hope you have a lovely trip to Amsterdam.
> 
> ...


That was what I thought!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:


~~~Thank you, Sugar....glad I'm feeling better, too....enough to enjoy an anniversary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


So sorry, 24 is so young and then after the loss of another son, that is way to much, I hope that he can come through chemo without too many adverse effects, and that they can eradicate the cancer somehow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I am home and caught up.....Happy 4 1st anniversary Carol and Dh.
> 
> Betty take care of yourself and that leg.
> 
> ...


Those are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Carol :thumbup: Hope you have many more years together.
> 
> Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for last weeks summary. I do appreciate the summaries at the beginning of the following week, as I don't seem able to keep up.
> 
> ...


~~~Thank you, BusyBee. We're planning on it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Anniversary from me.


~~~Thank you, Martina!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> glad you are recovering from the nasty cold.
> Happy anniversary to you both.
> I am looking forward to seeing these afghans.


~~~This darn Spring-y weather.....up & down & up & down....perfect weather for a cold.
thanks for the anniversary wishes... :-D 
Me, too....I am wondering how all this will go together! With 5 colors and many different patterned squares. I hope it won't be too busy to sleep under! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> glad you are recovering from the nasty cold.
> Happy anniversary to you both.
> I am looking forward to seeing these afghans.


~~~This darn Spring-y weather.....up & down & up & down....perfect weather for a cold.
thanks for the anniversary wishes... :-D 
Me, too....I am wondering how all this will go together! With 5 colors and many different patterned squares. I hope it won't be too busy to sleep under! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~This darn Spring-y weather.....up & down & up & down....perfect weather for a cold.
> thanks for the anniversary wishes... :-D
> Me, too....I am wondering how all this will go together! With 5 colors and many different patterned squares. I hope it won't be too busy to sleep under! :lol:


I call these "two wardrobe days"! We started out at 42F this morning and expect 78F by the afternoon. :roll:

Hope your anniversary celebration (when you're recovered and can enjoy it more) is wonderful.

Healing thoughts & positive energy for all in need.

He wants to go shopping today, so I guess I'll be back later.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A very happy anniversary!! Not many couples married that long would like to repeat those years. It shows how happy you've been. I hope you can have a great celebration when you have both recovered from the crud!!
> Junek


~~~Yeah....crud is right....it won't quite fully go away, but at least I am back to just a stuffy nose & some sneezing fits....headache & sore throat are gone. DH is still hanging around...glad of that! It's been a grand 40+ years. We have been VERY blessed, for sure. Still are! Thanks for the good wishes :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Things still stressful, now we have found out some things which make us uncertain about if we will be able to stay here. DS is apparently gotten behind on her mortgage payments and is being chased by the bank. Hopefully she can sort it out and things stabilise. Amongst the drama is the unknown location of a suitcase of DM's which went missing during the move. Why she didn't take it with her in her car, no one knows but now her good gold jewellry is missing.
> 
> Am going to set up a raised bed with some tomato plants in it as prices of tomatoes have gone stupidly high here at the moment. Will be hopefully be using dwarf plants, but will see what I can find. Want something that gives a medium size fruit without going everywhere.


Oh no!!! I so hope that she can get everything straightened out so that you don't have to worry on that front, it would be horrible for all of you, if you had to relocate again, and after all the work you've had to put in, just to make this move happen. 
Hoping that your moms suitcase shows up, that is definitely adding stress. 
Good luck with your tomatoes not spreading everywhere, they do that so well, don't they. 
They are stupidly high priced here too, so we are starting ours already with seeds, so that we don't have to buy them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Done the bobbles on the 6th repeat of the shrug- I am finding this quite compulsive knitting.
> The moon was shining in direct and I could not sleep. We've cooled down to 15 *C, which is a relief. But I need to rest or I will fall asleep in the morning at church!
> 
> Could not resist sharing this shot of the Coast out from Melbourne Australia, along The Great Coast Road, courtesy of my cousin Allison.


Lovely beach.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone. My goodness, forgot it was a new KTP already. :shock: 

Bill made it to New Mexico after his cancellation, rescheduling, stay in Dallas overnight and then on to Lubbock and finally the drive to New Mexico. He is having a wonderful time with the students and professors there. My sleep is suffering due to our schedules and trying to talk with one another. Was midnight when he finally got to call. I don't want to complain though as I would rather have a call than not. :thumbup: 

Got the food from the farmer this morning and now off for the musical. Went last night too. Amazing show and such talent. Maybe it is tv and the kids seeing accomplished singers performing and then practice from there, but absolutely amazing, as I'm sure you other grandparents are experiencing. Nothing that good when I was young.

I'm probably heading out tomorrow for Ohio. Not sure how long I will be down there but I will not get to see Bill before I leave.  The reason I'm leaving before he gets home is that it looks like good weather that day and since so much of the drive is along the lake, I don't want to get socked in with fog or have horrible rain on the trip. Have to get ready for the matinee performance. There are 2 performances today but I won't have time to come home between them since it is 3 1/2 hrs. including intermission and I must get ready to leave, so won't go to the evening one. GC are used to me being there for every single one and I love seeing them. They will understand.

Hope all are well. I must thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. Think I said they are keeping mom in the whole weekend, which is probably good. Think she has some congestive heart failure going on again with the weight gain overnight, so best they see what is going on with her and maybe get her to where she can at least make a piece of toast or walk better. She is physically able to walk, it is just that after a few steps she is done, so maybe they can improve that too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Done the bobbles on the 6th repeat of the shrug- I am finding this quite compulsive knitting.
> The moon was shining in direct and I could not sleep. We've cooled down to 15 *C, which is a relief. But I need to rest or I will fall asleep in the morning at church!
> 
> Could not resist sharing this shot of the Coast out from Melbourne Australia, along The Great Coast Road, courtesy of my cousin Allison.


~~~What a beautiful photo. I could sit there for hours!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, grand beach. 
Kate, have a wonderful time with the girls in the Netherlands. Lovely to see the tulips in bloom.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My goodness, forgot it was a new KTP already. :shock:
> 
> Bill made it to New Mexico after his cancellation, rescheduling, stay in Dallas overnight and then on to Lubbock and finally the drive to New Mexico. He is having a wonderful time with the students and professors there. My sleep is suffering due to our schedules and trying to talk with one another. Was midnight when he finally got to call. I don't want to complain though as I would rather have a call than not. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I'll keep you in prayers for good traveling weather and for safety on your trip. I'm so hoping you'll find your mother much improved. But I'm sorry you won't have a chance to see your DH before you leave but understand your reasoning.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cmaliza, Hi Carol. Wishing you a Belated Happy Anniversary. Congratulations to both of you and hoping you have many, many more.

Thanks for the traveling wishes June.

I'd better get off here and get ready for the play. Need to eat and have some coffee too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My goodness, forgot it was a new KTP already. :shock:
> 
> Bill made it to New Mexico after his cancellation, rescheduling, stay in Dallas overnight and then on to Lubbock and finally the drive to New Mexico. He is having a wonderful time with the students and professors there. My sleep is suffering due to our schedules and trying to talk with one another. Was midnight when he finally got to call. I don't want to complain though as I would rather have a call than not. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


~~~Safe travels and hope you find positive when you arrive! :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.

I have a dress to alter for Abby - it is a little big in the top and waist. She is 14 and very slender - I always tell her that I can take clothes in if they are a little bit too big. We found a very pretty dress for her school dance this Fri. I'll get it fixed and take it to DD#1 on Tues. when she comes over this way for her college classes.

Praying for all the recent requests, especially for Marianne and her son. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Oops - a Gwennie  :roll: :-D - haven't done that in a long time!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Cmaliza, Hi Carol. Wishing you a Belated Happy Anniversary. Congratulations to both of you and hoping you have many, many more.
> 
> Thanks for the traveling wishes June.
> 
> I'd better get off here and get ready for the play. Need to eat and have some coffee too.


~~~Thanks, Daralene. We're hoping, too! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My goodness, forgot it was a new KTP already. :shock:
> 
> Bill made it to New Mexico after his cancellation, rescheduling, stay in Dallas overnight and then on to Lubbock and finally the drive to New Mexico. He is having a wonderful time with the students and professors there. My sleep is suffering due to our schedules and trying to talk with one another. Was midnight when he finally got to call. I don't want to complain though as I would rather have a call than not. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Have a safe drive, I hope that they are able to get things figured out for your mom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.
> 
> I have a dress to alter for Abby - it is a little big in the top and waist. She is 14 and very slender - I always tell her that I can take clothes in if they are a little bit too big. We found a very pretty dress for her school dance this Fri. I'll get it fixed and take it to DD#1 on Tues. when she comes over this way for her college classes.
> 
> Praying for all the recent requests, especially for Marianne and her son. Love and hugs, Paula


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Bob and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to you both!!!!
Have a wonderful one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What a beautiful photo. I could sit there for hours!


I love listening to the sound of the waves- and watching the ebb and flow of the tides.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up now off to get somethings done. 
Have a great day all, will pop back in later. 
{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.
> 
> I have a dress to alter for Abby - it is a little big in the top and waist. She is 14 and very slender - I always tell her that I can take clothes in if they are a little bit too big. We found a very pretty dress for her school dance this Fri. I'll get it fixed and take it to DD#1 on Tues. when she comes over this way for her college classes.
> 
> Praying for all the recent requests, especially for Marianne and her son. Love and hugs, Paula


~~~To Bob & Paula....Happy, happy 47th! :thumbup:
to Bob: Happy happy birthday! You don't look any older than 47 yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, grand beach.
> Kate, have a wonderful time with the girls in the Netherlands. Lovely to see the tulips in bloom.


It is isn't it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'll keep you in prayers for good traveling weather and for safety on your trip. I'm so hoping you'll find your mother much improved. But I'm sorry you won't have a chance to see your DH before you leave but understand your reasoning.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I too wish you a safe journey and hope you find your mom in better health . Enjoy the musical first . Good safe driving 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, grand beach.
> Kate, have a wonderful time with the girls in the Netherlands. Lovely to see the tulips in bloom.


~~~ohhhhh....to see those fields & fields of tulips! Hope you get some good pics! Safe travels!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.
> 
> I have a dress to alter for Abby - it is a little big in the top and waist. She is 14 and very slender - I always tell her that I can take clothes in if they are a little bit too big. We found a very pretty dress for her school dance this Fri. I'll get it fixed and take it to DD#1 on Tues. when she comes over this way for her college classes.
> 
> Praying for all the recent requests, especially for Marianne and her son. Love and hugs, Paula


Congratulations to you and your husband and a happy birthday to him too 
Have a lovely time 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just getting ready to head to bed, but wanted to let everyone know that I have communicated with Shirley. I wanted to let her know of Matthew's upcoming art competition as well as just having his drawing on display at an art museum for a few days. She is doing better, but was extremely ill during Christmas and New Years. She is wrapping up some workshops and then plans on some time for her and Pat to travel and enjoy their new surroundings. She wanted me to let everyone know that she sends her greetings and thinks of us.


~~~Thanks for the update. Send her our very best wishes!

I e-mailed with PupLover this morning....she is participating in a 5K run/walk this morning. She has been quite busy with things, but life is beginning to settle down a bit...finally. She says "HI" to all on the KTP. She hopes to pop in once in a while to read a bit.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just getting ready to head to bed, but wanted to let everyone know that I have communicated with Shirley. I wanted to let her know of Matthew's upcoming art competition as well as just having his drawing on display at an art museum for a few days. She is doing better, but was extremely ill during Christmas and New Years. She is wrapping up some workshops and then plans on some time for her and Pat to travel and enjoy their new surroundings. She wanted me to let everyone know that she sends her greetings and thinks of us.


~~~Did I miss this? Matthew is having a drawing exhibited in an art museum? Be sure to give our Congrats to him! I am so proud of him! I just see great things for him with his art. What a thrill for him! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.
> 
> Happy 47th Anniversary - wishing you many more years of happiness.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy 47th anniversary Paula and Bob. &#9825;&#9825;

Happy Birthday Bob.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about DH's cousin. Prayers for him during his last days and hope all can attend the party. Pray the doctors are wrong and he has more time with family and friends.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

GrandmaPaula --- nice to see you posting. I know life has kept you very busy. Happy birthday to Bob and congratulations on your anniversary---may you have many many more.

CashmereGma - I'm sure the GC's music program is great and I'm sure they'll understand if you miss the evening performance. Have a safe trip and hope you find your Mom in better shape than you're thinking. Wishing you all good things.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, healing energy for your Mom and safe driving wishes for you dear friend.
Paula, happy birthday to Bob and happy anniversary wishes to both of you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone remember the posts I started.....show us your blues.....reds...etc. ? I have just visited each one and I am so thrilled. People are still posting on them. I had no idea that there would be so any pages of fantastic items posted. Makes me smile. I also posted a note to encourage them to keep on knitting. Keep on posting and sharing. Told them it means a lot to me to see all of their stuff.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well while you're planning for next year's celebration consider a trip down south! We have the room and love visitors!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you, Betty. Today it is 41 years + 1 day. We will do something special. Something small for now. We are planning a big something for next year....still in the talking, prelim stage. I'll tell when it gets more thoroughly thought through.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's like the first quilt I ever made. Each block was more difficult...took me 2 years to complete it! Did learn a lot though.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well, the good part of that is that gives me time to workout the worksheets we are sharing. As we have progressed, the pieces have become more & more complicated (at least as I see it), and it is taking me longer to figure things out. This gives me space & time. Today or tomorrow I plan to plunge into formation of triangles around a center square. Unless DH "drags" me out to shop.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bob & Paula* Happy Anniversary and to Bob Happy Birthday!!!! Enjoy celebrating both and many wishes for many more of both! You two are such a delightful couple. {{{HUGS}}}



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.
> 
> I have a dress to alter for Abby - it is a little big in the top and waist. She is 14 and very slender - I always tell her that I can take clothes in if they are a little bit too big. We found a very pretty dress for her school dance this Fri. I'll get it fixed and take it to DD#1 on Tues. when she comes over this way for her college classes.
> 
> Praying for all the recent requests, especially for Marianne and her son. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just had a delightful chat with Julie and told her I'd post a diagram and picture of teh 4x8 garden which is now planted. Hopefully will get 2-3 more SFG planted this weekend. They will mostly be done with seeds where as this one with plants. Tried to post the diagram but it won't post the grid so it doesn't make sense.....omitted it. Now to tend it and cross my fingers! There will be a trellis added also...already made just haven't attached it so you will see it in future pictures.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

To anyone interested Cambridge were runners up in the Boat Race. So I am going to cry!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, your garden is great.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Does anyone remember the posts I started.....show us your blues.....reds...etc. ? I have just visited each one and I am so thrilled. People are still posting on them. I had no idea that there would be so any pages of fantastic items posted. Makes me smile. I also posted a note to encourage them to keep on knitting. Keep on posting and sharing. Told them it means a lot to me to see all of their stuff.


I never saw them. Must have been on hiatus. Would love to see them.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just had a delightful chat with Julie and told her I'd post a diagram and picture of teh 4x8 garden which is now planted. Hopefully will get 2-3 more SFG planted this weekend. They will mostly be done with seeds where as this one with plants. Tried to post the diagram but it won't post the grid so it doesn't make sense.....omitted it. Now to tend it and cross my fingers! There will be a trellis added also...already made just haven't attached it so you will see it in future pictures.


Gwen, that is really neat. Something I should think about doing as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> To anyone interested Cambridge were runners up in the Boat Race. So I am going to cry!


Forgot all about the boat race . My husband usually watches it . But they were to busy watching Aintree and the grand national 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, your garden is great.


I think it looks great to . Look forward to seeing pictures of it progressing through the spring into the summer 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.
> 
> I have a dress to alter for Abby - it is a little big in the top and waist. She is 14 and very slender - I always tell her that I can take clothes in if they are a little bit too big. We found a very pretty dress for her school dance this Fri. I'll get it fixed and take it to DD#1 on Tues. when she comes over this way for her college classes.
> 
> Praying for all the recent requests, especially for Marianne and her son. Love and hugs, Paula


A very happy birthday to your Bob and an extra special congratulations on your anniversary. 
I know you'll be glad when the treks to the laundromat are over.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Did I miss this? Matthew is having a drawing exhibited in an art museum? Be sure to give our Congrats to him! I am so proud of him! I just see great things for him with his art. What a thrill for him! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I completely missed that one of Matthew's drawing was being displayed in an art museum...what an honor!!!
Congratulations, Matthew!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just had a delightful chat with Julie and told her I'd post a diagram and picture of teh 4x8 garden which is now planted. Hopefully will get 2-3 more SFG planted this weekend. They will mostly be done with seeds where as this one with plants. Tried to post the diagram but it won't post the grid so it doesn't make sense.....omitted it. Now to tend it and cross my fingers! There will be a trellis added also...already made just haven't attached it so you will see it in future pictures.


That looks great, Gwen. I hope you have lots of success after working so hard.
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie, my heart just breaks for this young man and his family. Prayer warriors will certainly make this a priority.
I did see your precious baby dress and quilt. You do such beautiful work.

Heather, I am so sorry about the mortgage problems and sincerely hope all of this is straightened out soon. You have been through so much and my heart just goes out to you
Prayerss for resolution.

Mellie, Your Monster pants are just so darn cute. You are turning these out as fast as the all in ones. You go girl.

Martina, I am so glad things are moving along toward a permanent home and hope it will speed up for you and you can get settled and comfortable in your own home.

Julie, that beach sure looked inviting. Your shrug is looking wonderful.

Sonja, I just love your new avatar. You are truly meant to make baby outfits as they are so beautiful and well done. I would make and store for future grandbabies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> To anyone interested Cambridge were runners up in the Boat Race. So I am going to cry!


Oh dear! It did not make the broadcast I've been listening to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Bonnie, my heart just breaks for this young man and his family. Prayer warriors will certainly make this a priority.
> I did see your precious baby dress and quilt. You do such beautiful work.
> 
> Heather, I am so sorry about the mortgage problems and sincerely hope all of this is straightened out soon. You have been through so much and my heart just goes out to you
> ...


Thanks, Betty.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

DARALENE, Prayers for traveling mercy. I am continuing to pray for your Mom. I sincerely hope they can get her stronger. I know she will love your visit. I am sorry you didn't get to see Bill before you left. I know your were one proud grandmother at your grandchildren's musical.

Happy Birthday, Bob! Happy Anniversary to Bob and Paula. Jim and I will make 48 in August.

Kathy, you need to send us pictures of Lila in her outfit. You also need to send pictures of those pretty crocheted squares you showed me.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Congratulations Matthew on getting one of your drawings in the art museum. This is quite an honor and we are all proud of you!

Gwen, what a great looking garden. I hope you get load of veggies and flowers. Lot of people in the South are doing this. I wish Jim could build the box! LOL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

For Paula and Bob, Congratulations!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Bonnie, my heart just breaks for this young man and his family. Prayer warriors will certainly make this a priority.
> I did see your precious baby dress and quilt. You do such beautiful work.
> 
> Heather, I am so sorry about the mortgage problems and sincerely hope all of this is straightened out soon. You have been through so much and my heart just goes out to you
> ...


Thank you Betty .I have been keeping some little outfits and I've started on my first baby blanket which is a bit like Sam s not growing very fast 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just had a delightful chat with Julie and told her I'd post a diagram and picture of teh 4x8 garden which is now planted. Hopefully will get 2-3 more SFG planted this weekend. They will mostly be done with seeds where as this one with plants. Tried to post the diagram but it won't post the grid so it doesn't make sense.....omitted it. Now to tend it and cross my fingers! There will be a trellis added also...already made just haven't attached it so you will see it in future pictures.


That looks great!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, happy anniversary & Happy Birthday to your DH, that's certainly one way to help him remember the anniversary!
Gwen, your garden looks great, I'm looking forward to pictures as things grow.

Melody, really cute pants, I can see why so many are asking you to majestic them.

Well, I have brownies & cupcakes made, just have to ice the cupcakes when they're cool.
The speaker at the breakfast was excellent, she talked about how her faith has kept her going throughout the loss of 3 of her 5 children in 2 different accidents. I wish DHs cousin, the aunt of the young man who is sick could have heard he. I think she is on the verge of a nervous breakdown & think listening to this would have helped.she seems unable to let go of her grief on the loss of her dad 3 yrs ago, her brother & SIL last summer, putting her mom in a nursing home & now this illness. When I talked to her night before last she could only cry & nothing. Say seems to help.

Daralene, hope you have a good time at the performance & safe travels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB - enjoy your trip to Amsterdam. Wish I could stow away in your suitcase :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could have done with knowing htat before you moved! How very unsettling for all of you. And praying that the suitcase does turn up somewhere. What a terrible thing to lose


I agree. Would insurance cover any of her losses?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene, safe trip driving to Ohio.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dang, didn't make watercolor class,colitis and uncle Arthur.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dang, didn't make watercolor class,colitis and uncle Arthur.


So sorry, no good you are unwell.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg - congratulations on your 47th and wish you many more years of happiness.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just had a delightful chat with Julie and told her I'd post a diagram and picture of teh 4x8 garden which is now planted.


Very nice looking garden.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> To anyone interested Cambridge were runners up in the Boat Race. So I am going to cry!


Aw...so sorry!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot so I can find myself again. &#128077;&#128522;having a very Good time On holiday cheers and good night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Betty .I have been keeping some little outfits and I've started on my first baby blanket which is a bit like Sam s not growing very fast
> Sonja


Sounds like mittle grey dress, which got left at home 3/4 finished.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so I can find myself again. 👍😊having a very Good time On holiday cheers and good night.


The sun came out this side of Yorkshire I hope it did were you where . Glad you are having a good time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like mittle grey dress, which got left at home 3/4 finished.


I will be thinking of you then while I'm knitting the one I'm making now 😄
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dang, didn't make watercolor class,colitis and uncle Arthur.


So sorry that you weren't able to go too your watercolor class and so sorry that you're having health problems. May they all be better tomorrow and that you get a good night's sleep.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! Just popping in to say that I'm still full of the grotty cold/ cough that lots of us have been catching, and that life's rather busy at present so I might not get much chance to chat, but am hoping to keep up with you all. 
Bonnie, so sad to hear of pancreatic cancer attacking such a young man, and I'm sure you're being able to listen helps his mother, even if you don't think your advice helps. 
Good to hear Shirley is recovered enough to be going out and about. It's their 60th anniversary this month I think!
Julie, have been enjoying your comments and photos. Are all your posts in by now, for the fence? Hugs and pats.
Caren hope you're enjoying Yorkshire - very interesting county! Gwenie, budasha, sassafras, hope you are all feeling better, nasty uncle Arthur needs a holiday! Martina, hope your new home gets sorted out at last.
And Sam! Thanks for the recipes and news. Love the home made noodle pots ideas, and as ever, a big thank you to 'the girls' for the weekly reviews. Love to all - sorry not to name everyone individually, but I do think of you all. Has anyone managed to contact Valerie or find any news? It does seem rather ominous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! Just popping in to say that I'm still full of the grotty cold/ cough that lots of us have been catching, and that life's rather busy at present so I might not get much chance to chat, but am hoping to keep up with you all.
> Bonnie, so sad to hear of pancreatic cancer attacking such a young man, and I'm sure you're being able to listen helps his mother, even if you don't think your advice helps.
> Good to hear Shirley is recovered enough to be going out and about. It's their 60th anniversary this month I think!
> Julie, have been enjoying your comments and photos. Are all your posts in by now, for the fence? Hugs and pats.
> ...


TNS - good to see you, but sorry to hear you've had that awful cold/flu/allergy thing that seems to hit everywhere. Hope you are better soon.

I, too, am worried about Valerie. I don't have any way to contact her. If anyone has her information, I wonder if you could contact her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! Just popping in to say that I'm still full of the grotty cold/ cough that lots of us have been catching, and that life's rather busy at present so I might not get much chance to chat, but am hoping to keep up with you all.
> Bonnie, so sad to hear of pancreatic cancer attacking such a young man, and I'm sure you're being able to listen helps his mother, even if you don't think your advice helps.
> Good to hear Shirley is recovered enough to be going out and about. It's their 60th anniversary this month I think!
> Julie, have been enjoying your comments and photos. Are all your posts in by now, for the fence? Hugs and pats.
> ...


The posts are in but no bearers or palings as yet- but Ringo is being very obedient when I let him out (touch wood) and coming when I call- but I am also very careful picking my moments when there is little activity.
I've contacted another Belfast KP person who may be able to find out if Valerie is even still with us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Dang, didn't make watercolor class,colitis and uncle Arthur.


I'm sorry you missed your class . I really hope you feel better soon . Does the warm weather give you some relief from uncle Arthur . If it does I hope you get lots and soon 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The posts are in but no bearers or palings as yet- but Ringo is being very obedient when I let him out (touch wood) and coming when I call- but I am also very careful picking my moments when there is little activity.
> I've contacted another Belfast KP person who may be able to find out if Valerie is even still with us.


Julie, you're so conscientious about our tea party members, thank you. I do hope we will get reassuring news, but admit that I fear the worst.
Ringo is obviously trying very hard to be a 'good boy' for you. All the training is showing! Give him a nice ear rub from me, and pat yourself on the back whilst you're at it :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! Just popping in to say that I'm still full of the grotty cold/ cough that lots of us have been catching, and that life's rather busy at present so I might not get much chance to chat, but am hoping to keep up with you all.
> Bonnie, so sad to hear of pancreatic cancer attacking such a young man, and I'm sure you're being able to listen helps his mother, even if you don't think your advice helps.
> Good to hear Shirley is recovered enough to be going out and about. It's their 60th anniversary this month I think!
> Julie, have been enjoying your comments and photos. Are all your posts in by now, for the fence? Hugs and pats.
> ...


Shirley did indicate that it is their anniversary and they intend on going somewhere to celebrate it. She hopes to visit the tea party after they celebrate their anniversary. She is finishing up some workshops and then taking a break to enjoy life.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Did I miss this? Matthew is having a drawing exhibited in an art museum? Be sure to give our Congrats to him! I am so proud of him! I just see great things for him with his art. What a thrill for him! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It will be on display at the Grand Rapids art museum on May 5th and 6th. We get to go to a private artist reception on the evening of May 4th so we get to have a preview. I found out that there are 87 registered artists this year. I am just excited for him to participate.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> It will be on display at the Grand Rapids art museum on May 5th and 6th. We get to go to a private artist reception on the evening of May 4th so we get to have a preview. I found out that there are 87 registered artists this year. I am just excited for him to participate.


Congratulations to Matthew for being chosen as an exhibitor. What a great achievement. Well done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Congratulations to Matthew for being chosen as an exhibitor. What a great achievement. Well done.


Well done from me too . I hope you all have a lovely time at the private reception 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Decadent Desserts: 9 Chocolate Dessert Recipes Free eCookbook

http://www.thebestdessertrecipes.com/Chocolate-Recipes/Decadent-Desserts-Chocolate-Dessert-Recipes-Free-eCookbook#myzqj4PWmLw8TZsC.99


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


So sorry to hear of such a young life being altered by cancer. We saw so much of that when DS#1 was less than a year old and attending the hematology/oncology clinic for a year and a half. I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen- Garden looks great. :thumbup: 

Granny peg - use search at the top of the page above where you log off. Type in show me your blues (etc) for the color you want to see.

Julie - glad that Ringo is being so good.

Decided to cast on something for Noah (great nephew). I bought this yarn last year specifically to make him a sweater. King Cole candy stripes. Love the way it is knitting up. Pattern is Classic V from a book I have called Bouquet. Dew drops prints. Will snap a pic of the cover and the sweater for you to see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitted Mitten Patterns: 5 Free Mitten Knitting Patterns + Thumb Gusset Tutorial

http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-knit-mittens-patterns/?utm_source=freeforall&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ifa150411e&a={Field:StoreCode}&et_mid=741132&rid=241317621


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It will be on display at the Grand Rapids art museum on May 5th and 6th. We get to go to a private artist reception on the evening of May 4th so we get to have a preview. I found out that there are 87 registered artists this year. I am just excited for him to participate.


Congratulations to Matthew. Hope to see his entry.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grannypeg said:


> Congratulations to Matthew. Hope to see his entry.


I pictured it here a while ago. I tried to find the picture on my computer, but not having luck right now. Maybe I will find it later. It is of a cat walking in tall grass.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen- Garden looks great. :thumbup:
> 
> Granny peg - use search at the top of the page above where you log off. Type in show me your blues (etc) for the color you want to see.
> 
> ...


I love the way that yarn is knitting up. I can't wait to see the sweater when it is finished.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I pictured it here a while ago. I tried to find the picture on my computer, but not having luck right now. Maybe I will find it later. It is of a cat walking in tall grass.


Pacer, I did see the picture of the cat in tall grass. I love all of Matthew's pictures. I was thinking he had submitted one we had not seen yet.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen- Garden looks great. :thumbup:
> 
> Granny peg - use search at the top of the page above where you log off. Type in show me your blues (etc) for the color you want to see.
> 
> Mel - what a great idea. How neat to see people are still posting their work to each colour.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Mellie, that is going to be such a cute sweater. Can't wait to see finished product.

Linn, so sorry to hear your are sick. Praying for healing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grannypeg said:


> Pacer, I did see the picture of the cat in tall grass. I love all of Matthew's pictures. I was thinking he had submitted one we had not seen yet.


It had to be a framed picture so we chose one of his most recent drawings that we could get quickly. We really like that picture. He has some ideas of future drawings that he is thinking of doing possibly for next year's competition. He has a variety of drawings to do in the next few months so it will be fun sharing with everyone here. He loves to show the in progress as well as the completed version here. I will let Matthew know that you love his drawings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

;


Jacklou said:


> I don't want to disillusion anyone about Feverfew, but I took it for years (for night sweats) and it didn't do anything for my migraines which were very bad. So, if it doesn't work for you, it isn't unusual. Hopefully it works for those trying it.


Been thinking recently that night sweats and hot flushes are less. Wonder if that is the Feverfew? 
Never would I claim that something would work for others- but in the case of Feverfew it has worked for many here so is worth a try. I tried it because so many said try it that I decided to do so- and was surprised by how effectively it did work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got back from putting my niece on a plane back to her family for two weeks. 2 weeks of school holidays here. So she isabout half way through her time with us now..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Mary...responded to the Legacy thing on FB....will the contestants work be posted there or do you know? Will you let us know about the voting? Such an honor for Matthew. Very proud of your young man!


pacer said:


> I pictured it here a while ago. I tried to find the picture on my computer, but not having luck right now. Maybe I will find it later. It is of a cat walking in tall grass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, you're so conscientious about our tea party members, thank you. I do hope we will get reassuring news, but admit that I fear the worst.
> Ringo is obviously trying very hard to be a 'good boy' for you. All the training is showing! Give him a nice ear rub from me, and pat yourself on the back whilst you're at it :lol:


Thank you Lin, for that vote of confidence! Ringo is liking his greater freedom- even if only in short bursts he has had a pat- will give him the ear rub, when I stand up, I got as far down my back as I am able!!! more of a shoulder rub! It will make such a difference when the fence finally is built.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen- Garden looks great. :thumbup:
> 
> Granny peg - use search at the top of the page above where you log off. Type in show me your blues (etc) for the color you want to see.
> 
> ...


That should be lovely and warm for Noah!
Ringo is essentially an obedient fellow- normally a single firm 'No' is enough to stop unwanted behaviour. His reducing diet is starting to have effect- I can see a little indentation between rib cage and hips.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I have just frogged the whole thing...got it long enough to try on and it doesn't fit! :shock: Back to the cast on, then!

Garden looks great, Gwen.

Glad to hear Ringo is coming along well. He's such a love!

Happy anniversary to Paula and DH and happy birthday to him as well. I guess that makes it harder for him to forget?! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope you feel better, and Betty, I continue to send good thoughts for you & yours. Healing thoughts for all who need them on top of that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Was this the one you posted on facebook? It is a lovely design. Better luck next time round!



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I have just frogged the whole thing...got it long enough to try on and it doesn't fit! :shock: Back to the cast on, then!
> 
> Garden looks great, Gwen.
> 
> ...


He just loves people- but sees cats as the enemy, and would do battle with other dogs if allowed. He has the typical 'short guy' complex!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Grannypeg thank you. I am quite proud of my color threads. 

Julie- Give Ringo a good scratch for me. 

I am looking forward to seeing the sweater completed. I am calling it quits for tonight. I am off to get a shower and get to bed soon. Working 8:30 to 4:30 tomorrow. I have Monday and Tuesday off so I can get more of the sweats done then. Will work on it more tomorrow night.

Way to go Matthew on having one of your drawings on exhibit. Now everyone can appreciate how artistic you are. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Grannypeg thank you. I am quite proud of my color threads.
> 
> Julie- Give Ringo a good scratch for me.
> 
> ...


Have done! Sleep well, Mel! (when you get there).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was this the one you posted on facebook? It is a lovely design. Better luck next time round!


No, the blue one is done and worked out--the pattern is in the proofing stage. This one is (was) purple!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and Tami, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just Sam's openings are soooooooo long! No offense, Sam! But sometimes I have problems with my index finger, and I need it to knit!


 :thumbup: I just automatically hit quote reply, but I will try to remember!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Done the bobbles on the 6th repeat of the shrug- I am finding this quite compulsive knitting.
> The moon was shining in direct and I could not sleep. We've cooled down to 15 *C, which is a relief. But I need to rest or I will fall asleep in the morning at church!
> 
> Could not resist sharing this shot of the Coast out from Melbourne Australia, along The Great Coast Road, courtesy of my cousin Allison.


Very pretty view. Very relaxing and peaceful looking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Tami! I'm glad I'm feeling better, too!
> Have fun on all of your travels. What is your date of return? We plan to go to Ohio on May 8th.


We should be here about the same time. Then turn right around and go about an hour from home for another rally, this one a local one, but only for a few days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My goodness, forgot it was a new KTP already. :shock:
> 
> Bill made it to New Mexico after his cancellation, rescheduling, stay in Dallas overnight and then on to Lubbock and finally the drive to New Mexico. He is having a wonderful time with the students and professors there. My sleep is suffering due to our schedules and trying to talk with one another. Was midnight when he finally got to call. I don't want to complain though as I would rather have a call than not. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Enjoy the performance, and have a safe trip to Ohio. Ongoing prayers for you and your mom.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Will have to read backwards and find out what are all doing. Happy Anniversary and happy birthday and prayers for all with heavy hearts and worries.
The weeks fly by. Today was 79 and sunny and beautiful. We need rain so much, with the lack of snow all winter and little rain last fall we are so dry and so many grass fires right now. Our farmers are all getting started with spring work so they will want the rain before to long. The last two years at this time we still had snow, so this is a little early for us.
Work has been busy but good. I had MOnday off and spent the day at the lake house cleaning up from the weekend and then drove back into town for work on Tuesday. The drive is only 90 miles so takes me an hour and half. Thursday had to take Dh into the ER. We were in there for four hours. He is fine but not really sure what all happened. They checked for blood clots and broken bones . His one foot had started to hurt and he couldn't walk on it and it was so swollen. Now he is doing fine and it looks pretty normal. I had taken my crochet along so sat and crocheted while we waited. 
Church tomorrow and hope to do a couple of errands the. I have a four hour meeting again at work. Not really fond of those meetings. To me Su day should be famIly day and night.
Enough of me, going to check in and see what you are all doing. Linda


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.
> 
> I have a dress to alter for Abby - it is a little big in the top and waist. She is 14 and very slender - I always tell her that I can take clothes in if they are a little bit too big. We found a very pretty dress for her school dance this Fri. I'll get it fixed and take it to DD#1 on Tues. when she comes over this way for her college classes.
> 
> Praying for all the recent requests, especially for Marianne and her son. Love and hugs, Paula


Happy Birthday Bob! And Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dang, didn't make watercolor class,colitis and uncle Arthur.


 :-(


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> It will be on display at the Grand Rapids art museum on May 5th and 6th. We get to go to a private artist reception on the evening of May 4th so we get to have a preview. I found out that there are 87 registered artists this year. I am just excited for him to participate.


Congratulations to Matthew, well deserved for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The posts are in but no bearers or palings as yet- but Ringo is being very obedient when I let him out (touch wood) and coming when I call- but I am also very careful picking my moments when there is little activity.
> I've contacted another Belfast KP person who may be able to find out if Valerie is even still with us.


Hope Ringo continues to be a good boy and comes when called. And that the rest of the fence happens soon. Thank you for attempting to find out about Valerie. She continues to be in my prayers.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, love the yarn and pattern. You get so much done. I need your inspiration


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Decadent Desserts: 9 Chocolate Dessert Recipes Free eCookbook
> 
> http://www.thebestdessertrecipes.com/Chocolate-Recipes/Decadent-Desserts-Chocolate-Dessert-Recipes-Free-eCookbook#myzqj4PWmLw8TZsC.99


Thanks Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> ;
> 
> Been thinking recently that night sweats and hot flushes are less. Wonder if that is the Feverfew?
> Never would I claim that something would work for others- but in the case of Feverfew it has worked for many here so is worth a try. I tried it because so many said try it that I decided to do so- and was surprised by how effectively it did work.


For night sweats and hot flashes, my Dr. has me on 1000mg of Evening Primrose Oil gel caps 3 x daily, 400 IU of Vitamin E, and 1000 mg of Vitamin C daily. It really helps me! In fact, most days I only get in one of the EPO, instead of 3. I know when I over do the caffeine, though. And when I occasionally have more hot flashes, I try to remember to take the extra EPO.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 16. I am ready for bed. Had a busy day working on getting the RV ready for the season and first trip out. I will still be checking in and you can still email/PM me for registration forms, and send them back to me. We have increased our data plan for our phones so we will be able to get online as long as we have phone signal. Our kids will be in and out of the house while we are gone, cutting grass, watering DH's flowers on the window sill, & DDIL is going to do some painting for us, so things will be well looked after. Had hoped to watch the news, but NASCAR has been on and still isn't over, but almost. Guess if I want to watch the news, I will have to watch a different channel.

Hugs and prayers for all! Good night.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney on what started out as a beautiful sunny, warm autumn day but now (early afternoon) is turning cloudy and overcast. Looks like rain for us which is not a bad thing. Just wish it would rain out west where severe drought conditions exist and things are really bad.

Thanks Sam for the recipes, and thanks Julie for the summary. To those who need them I am sending healing wishes. Seems quite a few TP'ers and their loved ones need special prayers for better health.

Bonnie, so sad about your DH's young relative with cancer. What a terrible tragedy for that family and that poor mother must be quite overcome with grief. What an awful time for her. Peace and comfort for her.

Speaking of tragedies, Australia is grieving with a family from outback NSW whose daughter/sister was murdered during the week. She was only 26 and went in to school on Easter Sunday to prepare lessons for the teacher taking her place for a couple of weeks and was never seen again. A young cleaner from the school has been charged with her murder and her burned body was discovered late Friday evening. Saturday was to have been her wedding day. Instead the family held a picnic in a local park to honour her memory. Many brides on Saturday around the country added yellow ribbons and balloons in her memory. So very tragic for the family, her fiance and the community. Her students are going to find it hard when they return to school after the holidays.

On a much happier note, congrats to those celebrating wonderful wedding anniversaries. Long may the happiness continue. Shirley's 60th anniversary is in April 21 and as others have said, she hopes that she and Pat can get away to explore the northern part of Vancouver Island.

Congrats also to Matthew on having a drawing in an art museum. What an honour! Well deserved. I love to see his art work on here. Makes me smile.

We are in a quandry about our trip to the States and can't decide what to do. Our first thoughts were to travel in August - KAP and a Nascar race at Watkins Glen being the main attractions. But the negatives are that it is school holidays (so travel and accommodation are more expensive) and probably still hot and probably humid. Don't like those conditions. We are leaning towards traveling in October as we have missed the fall colours on previous trips, but since I am doing some relief teaching in September through to 9 October, we can't get there till nearly mid month. I'm a bit concerned that we will miss the colours if we arrive that late and looking at the temperatures, it seems like it could be pretty cold. We are hoping to drive through New Hampshire, Vermont and upstate New York (Adirondacks through to Syracuse area) so anybody who lives in that area or knows those parts, can you offer some advice? Are we likely to find things are closed if we are traveling mid to late October? What do you think?

Kate, hope you enjoy your trip to Amsterdam with the girls. It's a great place. Have many good memories from there. Hope you get to see the tulips. Keukenhof Gardens are not far from Amsterdam and well worth a visit. I'll leave you with some pictures from our trip there in 2010.

In the meantime, take care everyone and happy knitting!
Denise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, the blue one is done and worked out--the pattern is in the proofing stage. This one is (was) purple!


It would be , wouldn't it! BTW what happened to the 'Charlotte'?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Tami, thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: I just automatically hit quote reply, but I will try to remember!


It was just when I saw what had happened - there is only one way out- and that is down, and to be honest I have not given Sam much time this week- last week I read it all very carefully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty view. Very relaxing and peaceful looking.


When I was in Melbourne in 2011 it was about 5 hours in the dead of night- (at the Airport) hard to tell they have scenery like this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope Ringo continues to be a good boy and comes when called. And that the rest of the fence happens soon. Thank you for attempting to find out about Valerie. She continues to be in my prayers.


My contact in Belfast has not yet opened my last PM- it is after all only 4 -30 a.m., there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney on what started out as a beautiful sunny, warm autumn day but now (early afternoon) is turning cloudy and overcast. Looks like rain for us which is not a bad thing. Just wish it would rain out west where severe drought conditions exist and things are really bad.
> 
> Thanks Sam for the recipes, and thanks Julie for the summary. To those who need them I am sending healing wishes. Seems quite a few TP'ers and their loved ones need special prayers for better health.
> 
> ...


Kate and Margaret did most of the summary- it's just easier for me to post it!.
We heard on the news of that awful murder- poor girl, and even worse in some ways for her fiance and family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, happy anniversary & Happy Birthday to your DH, that's certainly one way to help him remember the anniversary!
> Gwen, your garden looks great, I'm looking forward to pictures as things grow.
> 
> Melody, really cute pants, I can see why so many are asking you to majestic them.
> ...


That's an awful lot to try to cope with, it sounds like grief counseling would be a very good thing. 
The talk that the speaker gave, is it available on the internet or anything, that you could get her to listen to that way?
Cupcakes, yummm. I think I need something sweet on my way to bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joy, so sorry that Aurther and colitis decided to pay you a visit, there are alot of other visitors you'd have much rather had. Hope that they leave as quickly as they came.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.
> 
> I have a dress to alter for Abby - it is a little big in the top and waist. She is 14 and very slender - I always tell her that I can take clothes in if they are a little bit too big. We found a very pretty dress for her school dance this Fri. I'll get it fixed and take it to DD#1 on Tues. when she comes over this way for her college classes.
> 
> Praying for all the recent requests, especially for Marianne and her son. Love and hugs, Paula


Congrats to you both for your anniversary and well done on 47 years. April seems to be an anniversary month for the KTP. A number of us have April anniversaries.
And Happy Birthday to Bob- he has no excuse to forget your anniversary has he? Or you his birthday.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, today was so beautiful here, we had our storms and another cold front, oh how i appreciate the sun we had today. i got out and did lots of yard work, its looking good. i have seeds to get started and some plants to get in my raised bed. Gwennie i am envious of your garden spot, looks so nice. this yr i am planting only 3 tomato plants and gonna try the bury the 2 liter bottle next to the plants with holes poked in so when i water i can just fill the bottles and the water won't run off. i will have some pepper plants again. of course my sweet basil some lettuce, many flower seeds. 
sam, i am going to try the garlic Chicken and Kale spaghetti, i have my kale already, sounds so good. 
so sorry to hear about mariannes sons illness. 
and the young man with the cancer. to young. will add them to my prayers. 
Bless you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, today was so beautiful here, we had our storms and another cold front, oh how i appreciate the sun we had today. i got out and did lots of yard work, its looking good. i have seeds to get started and some plants to get in my raised bed. Gwennie i am envious of your garden spot, looks so nice. this yr i am planting only 3 tomato plants and gonna try the bury the 2 liter bottle next to the plants with holes poked in so when i water i can just fill the bottles and the water won't run off. i will have some pepper plants again. of course my sweet basil some lettuce, many flower seeds.
> sam, i am going to try the garlic Chicken and Kale spaghetti, i have my kale already, sounds so good.
> so sorry to hear about mariannes sons illness.
> and the young man with the cancer. to young. will add them to my prayers.
> Bless you all.


Hi , Donna! Good to hear from you again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just had a delightful chat with Julie and told her I'd post a diagram and picture of teh 4x8 garden which is now planted. Hopefully will get 2-3 more SFG planted this weekend. They will mostly be done with seeds where as this one with plants. Tried to post the diagram but it won't post the grid so it doesn't make sense.....omitted it. Now to tend it and cross my fingers! There will be a trellis added also...already made just haven't attached it so you will see it in future pictures.


Are the flowers for looks or companion planting?
Looks good. Mentioned it to David this morning-his repsonse was the shallow beds will dry up to quickly. Is this a problem with them do you know yet?
He then said we could do deep ones and use hay. Then he decided that wool would work well. I pointed out that most of my 'wool' is not pure wool and so wouldn't break down well. And that I could think of somthing much better to use. No was his response- too many chemicals in todays print. I thought shredded paper would ahve been good    
So we decided to leave each others hobby out of the garden beds (which as we have no garden beds is irrelevant anyway!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> To anyone interested Cambridge were runners up in the Boat Race. So I am going to cry!


Was this the Oxford/ Cambridge one or another one?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I completely missed that one of Matthew's drawing was being displayed in an art museum...what an honor!!!
> Congratulations, Matthew!!
> Junek


Seems a number of us did- I hadn't registered. It's great for him isn't it? They are so good and getting better all the time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dang, didn't make watercolor class,colitis and uncle Arthur.


Not a good combination at the same time- especially if you need to move quickly. Hope you pick up soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be , wouldn't it! BTW what happened to the 'Charlotte'?


I remember that we had talked about doing a KAL at some point but had not gotten back to it; we could still figure out a way if people are interested. For now, I am off to bed, but am open to the idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! Just popping in to say that I'm still full of the grotty cold/ cough that lots of us have been catching, and that life's rather busy at present so I might not get much chance to chat, but am hoping to keep up with you all.
> Bonnie, so sad to hear of pancreatic cancer attacking such a young man, and I'm sure you're being able to listen helps his mother, even if you don't think your advice helps.
> Good to hear Shirley is recovered enough to be going out and about. It's their 60th anniversary this month I think!
> Julie, have been enjoying your comments and photos. Are all your posts in by now, for the fence? Hugs and pats.
> ...


Good to see you- hope your cold/allergy is not too limiting especially when you are busy.
I was just commenting on how of us have anniversaries in April and you say SHirley might- and 60 is a long time together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It will be on display at the Grand Rapids art museum on May 5th and 6th. We get to go to a private artist reception on the evening of May 4th so we get to have a preview. I found out that there are 87 registered artists this year. I am just excited for him to participate.


Well done Matthew- some recognition for your great work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That should be lovely and warm for Noah!
> Ringo is essentially an obedient fellow- normally a single firm 'No' is enough to stop unwanted behaviour. His reducing diet is starting to have effect- I can see a little indentation between rib cage and hips.


It was interesting watching him ignore Julie until she spoke in Samoan. And then he did as he was told immediately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Will have to read backwards and find out what are all doing. Happy Anniversary and happy birthday and prayers for all with heavy hearts and worries.
> The weeks fly by. Today was 79 and sunny and beautiful. We need rain so much, with the lack of snow all winter and little rain last fall we are so dry and so many grass fires right now. Our farmers are all getting started with spring work so they will want the rain before to long. The last two years at this time we still had snow, so this is a little early for us.
> Work has been busy but good. I had MOnday off and spent the day at the lake house cleaning up from the weekend and then drove back into town for work on Tuesday. The drive is only 90 miles so takes me an hour and half. Thursday had to take Dh into the ER. We were in there for four hours. He is fine but not really sure what all happened. They checked for blood clots and broken bones . His one foot had started to hurt and he couldn't walk on it and it was so swollen. Now he is doing fine and it looks pretty normal. I had taken my crochet along so sat and crocheted while we waited.
> Church tomorrow and hope to do a couple of errands the. I have a four hour meeting again at work. Not really fond of those meetings. To me Su day should be famIly day and night.
> Enough of me, going to check in and see what you are all doing. Linda


That's one way of making sure you get some time to get crocheting in! SOunds like you will left wondering what was going on as it seems to have settled- which is good to hear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For night sweats and hot flashes, my Dr. has me on 1000mg of Evening Primrose Oil gel caps 3 x daily, 400 IU of Vitamin E, and 1000 mg of Vitamin C daily. It really helps me! In fact, most days I only get in one of the EPO, instead of 3. I know when I over do the caffeine, though. And when I occasionally have more hot flashes, I try to remember to take the extra EPO.


Mine seem worst at change of season so I suspect some of it is my body not adjsuting as well to the changing temperatures as it sued to. So they are a bit worse currently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 16. I am ready for bed. Had a busy day working on getting the RV ready for the season and first trip out. I will still be checking in and you can still email/PM me for registration forms, and send them back to me. We have increased our data plan for our phones so we will be able to get online as long as we have phone signal. Our kids will be in and out of the house while we are gone, cutting grass, watering DH's flowers on the window sill, & DDIL is going to do some painting for us, so things will be well looked after. Had hoped to watch the news, but NASCAR has been on and still isn't over, but almost. Guess if I want to watch the news, I will have to watch a different channel.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all! Good night.


Have a lovley trip- when do you leave on this one?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be , wouldn't it! BTW what happened to the 'Charlotte'?


I have bought he pattern and the yarn (in NZ) but so far that is as far as I have got with mine! Same with Tabitha (I think was what it was called). Need to get to work on some things- but have found myself with a few things to knit for commission.

Now a KAL might be just what I need to get going on it!

ANd now of to knit on one of the thigns that have a deadline- self imposed this time. Want to get my club sock finsihed by tomorrow so I have it done befroe the next one is poste doug. ANd gets me soemthing extra in the next one and heads towards an extra extra at the end of the eyar if I get all 6 done. So see you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was interesting watching him ignore Julie until she spoke in Samoan. And then he did as he was told immediately.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have bought he pattern and the yarn (in NZ) but so far that is as far as I have got with mine! Same with Tabitha (I think was what it was called). Need to get to work on some things- but have found myself with a few things to knit for commission.


Good to earn some money from one's passion!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to earn some money from one's passion!


MAke enough to enable my passion to pay for itself- but nothing more (well a bigger stash I guess). But that is the main thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the IGIV does the trick & gets Angie feeling better. Sorry you are still having trouble with that darn leg.
> Carol, Happy Anniversary,sorry you have been down & out with the darn cold.
> 
> Sam, what a great bunch of recipes, love the soup in jars & sure want to try that cheesecake.
> ...


Oh that is so sad. And he is so very young.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Things still stressful, now we have found out some things which make us uncertain about if we will be able to stay here. DS is apparently gotten behind on her mortgage payments and is being chased by the bank. Hopefully she can sort it out and things stabilise. Amongst the drama is the unknown location of a suitcase of DM's which went missing during the move. Why she didn't take it with her in her car, no one knows but now her good gold jewellry is missing.
> 
> Am going to set up a raised bed with some tomato plants in it as prices of tomatoes have gone stupidly high here at the moment. Will be hopefully be using dwarf plants, but will see what I can find. Want something that gives a medium size fruit without going everywhere.


Gosh I hope they can things sorted with bank... what a nightmare if you had to all move again. Sorry to hear about the missing suitcase.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Have a lovley time away Kate- and don't fall again.


I was just thinking the same thing!! So ditto, have a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I found this funny as I was awake half of last night and I'm now sat here trying to keep my eyes open , I am that tired my head keeps nodding . But I know if I sleep I won't tonight again .Edit Oops missed the lovely picture Julie gorgeous beach
> Sonja


Well known feeling here of a Sunday, mainly due to an alarm that goes off at 3.30am so I can get to market with my handmade goods.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Done the bobbles on the 6th repeat of the shrug- I am finding this quite compulsive knitting.
> The moon was shining in direct and I could not sleep. We've cooled down to 15 *C, which is a relief. But I need to rest or I will fall asleep in the morning at church!
> 
> Could not resist sharing this shot of the Coast out from Melbourne Australia, along The Great Coast Road, courtesy of my cousin Allison.


 :thumbup: The Great Ocean Road is less than an hour from me. Gorgeous coast but a terrible road to be on if you car sick, which of course I do. :roll:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> I don't want to disillusion anyone about Feverfew, but I took it for years (for night sweats) and it didn't do anything for my migraines which were very bad. So, if it doesn't work for you, it isn't unusual. Hopefully it works for those trying it.


Typical of any natural medication, works beautifully for one person and not for another and in another way for yet someone else. A good one, which works for me, for a basic cold is mulberry leaves - simply stuff a small teapot with fresh mulberry leaves and add boiling water. Let steep for some minutes, then strain into a jug. Can be drunk hot or cold and will keep in a fridge for a couple of days. Very sweet, but an easily absorbed form of vitamin C in liquid form. 4 teacups of this a day will quickly shift a cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Not a lot to report at this end. I have been catching up on housework etc. DD turned up on Friday with couple of friends and took her bed, cot, tv and a few other things. I guess that means she is serious about not living here. Not sure how I feel about it. I think it will all come unstuck when the bills start coming...... 

16c at 4pm here. I am a bit cold. It was lovely and sunny yesterday though.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I would like to share with you all the lovely little beach that I spent almost every Sunday morning at as a child, my brother was a nipper with the local surf lifesaving club, this was before girls could do it as well.

It was our local beach and quite popular then. the second pic shows the headland and to the right, as you go around the headland, is Mourilyan Harbour, where we spent countless hours fishing.

quick edit, Etty Bay, not Bingil Bay as first labeled. It was 40 years ago, when we were there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> MAke enough to enable my passion to pay for itself- but nothing more (well a bigger stash I guess). But that is the main thing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: The Great Ocean Road is less than an hour from me. Gorgeous coast but a terrible road to be on if you car sick, which of course I do. :roll:


I thought it had to be one you would know! Sorry you get car sick- something I have never known.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not a lot to report at this end. I have been catching up on housework etc. DD turned up on Friday with couple of friends and took her bed, cot, tv and a few other things. I guess that means she is serious about not living here. Not sure how I feel about it. I think it will all come unstuck when the bills start coming......
> 
> 16c at 4pm here. I am a bit cold. It was lovely and sunny yesterday though.


Have you had any reassurance that you will continue to see Serena?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Another busy week - laundromat on Mon., shopping with GD Abby on Tues, and taking care of Lili the rest of the week. Today is Bob's birthday and our 47th anniversary. We are going to a wine event with DD#1 this afternoon and we will go out for dinner sometime soon. We don't make too much fuss - maybe for our 50th - we'll see.
> 
> I have a dress to alter for Abby - it is a little big in the top and waist. She is 14 and very slender - I always tell her that I can take clothes in if they are a little bit too big. We found a very pretty dress for her school dance this Fri. I'll get it fixed and take it to DD#1 on Tues. when she comes over this way for her college classes.
> 
> Praying for all the recent requests, especially for Marianne and her son. Love and hugs, Paula


Happy Anniversary and Happy Birthday to Bob


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it had to be one you would know! Sorry you get car sick- something I have never known.


Mmm, you are lucky. It is the most revolting feeling. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you had any reassurance that you will continue to see Serena?


Oh yes, I can have her as often as I like. I just wish DD would not want to be away from her as often. By the way DD is back to the specialist tomorrow (with her friend, not me ), she is still vomiting pretty often and has lost more weight. Looks terrible. I still reckon it is gluten or similar but she claims NO. Oh well, nothing I can do. That girl is her own worst enemy and determined to do everything the hard way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am having a yummy bowl (if I do say so myself) of chow mein and rice. Just thought I would share that information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, you are lucky. It is the most revolting feeling. :roll:


One of my brothers used to suffer badly- have never forgotten the lingering smell!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, I can have her as often as I like. I just wish DD would not want to be away from her as often. By the way DD is back to the specialist tomorrow (with her friend, not me ), she is still vomiting pretty often and has lost more weight. Looks terrible. I still reckon it is gluten or similar but she claims NO. Oh well, nothing I can do. That girl is her own worst enemy and determined to do everything the hard way.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: To DD's continued obstinacy over this issue. Mums still worry no matter what they say!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am having a yummy bowl (if I do say so myself) of chow mein and rice. Just thought I would share that information.


I had a very basic egg foo yong, with spinach and brown rice- trying to go gluten free!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Mellie, that is going to be such a cute sweater. Can't wait to see finished product.
> 
> Linn, so sorry to hear your are sick. Praying for healing.


I like the the way your sweater is looking too . Nice colours

Linn hope you get better soon . You have had that cough way to long 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just got back from putting my niece on a plane back to her family for two weeks. 2 weeks of school holidays here. So she isabout half way through her time with us now..


Wow wasn't it just the other day she was arriving . I can't believe how quick this year seems to be going . Has it been lovely having a teenager in the house ?
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I have just frogged the whole thing...got it long enough to try on and it doesn't fit! :shock: Back to the cast on, then!
> 
> Garden looks great, Gwen.
> 
> ...


Oh no . I hate pulling apart a little item . I don't what I would do if it was adult size 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was this the one you posted on facebook? It is a lovely design. Better luck next time round!
> 
> He just loves people- but sees cats as the enemy, and would do battle with other dogs if allowed. He has the typical 'short guy' complex!


Wonder what my dogs problem is then ? She totally ignores little / medium dogs if they bark at her . Just puts her head in the air and walks past . But if a big dog barks at her she has to growl at them doesn't do any thing else . Just gives them her wolf like stare and gives a low growl and then tries to be friends with me when I'm telling her off 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just had a delightful chat with Julie and told her I'd post a diagram and picture of teh 4x8 garden which is now planted. Hopefully will get 2-3 more SFG planted this weekend. They will mostly be done with seeds where as this one with plants. Tried to post the diagram but it won't post the grid so it doesn't make sense.....omitted it. Now to tend it and cross my fingers! There will be a trellis added also...already made just haven't attached it so you will see it in future pictures.


Wow! It is looking fabulous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so I can find myself again. 👍😊having a very Good time On holiday cheers and good night.


Keep on having a fantastic time on your trip :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The posts are in but no bearers or palings as yet- but Ringo is being very obedient when I let him out (touch wood) and coming when I call- but I am also very careful picking my moments when there is little activity.
> I've contacted another Belfast KP person who may be able to find out if Valerie is even still with us.


I sure hope she is ok. She is very much missed on here. I gather she isnt on FB?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney on what started out as a beautiful sunny, warm autumn day but now (early afternoon) is turning cloudy and overcast. Looks like rain for us which is not a bad thing. Just wish it would rain out west where severe drought conditions exist and things are really bad.
> 
> Thanks Sam for the recipes, and thanks Julie for the summary. To those who need them I am sending healing wishes. Seems quite a few TP'ers and their loved ones need special prayers for better health.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos Denise. Yes so very very sad about that poor young girl. I am so glad they have got the guy who did this though.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> It will be on display at the Grand Rapids art museum on May 5th and 6th. We get to go to a private artist reception on the evening of May 4th so we get to have a preview. I found out that there are 87 registered artists this year. I am just excited for him to participate.


That's wonderful. Congratulations to both of you on getting this recognition. Matthew's talents are blossoming under your careful nurturing and his hard work. We all feel so proud to know him.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Mellie, that is going to be such a cute sweater. Can't wait to see finished product.
> 
> Linn, so sorry to hear your are sick. Praying for healing.


Yes, your new project looks good, Mel. Thanks for your prayers Bulldog - just a nasty cough which is lingering, not anything like as bad as others are suffering so I feel a bit of a cheat!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The speaker at the breakfast was excellent, she talked about how her faith has kept her going throughout the loss of 3 of her 5 children in 2 different accidents. I wish DHs cousin, the aunt of the young man who is sick could have heard he. I think she is on the verge of a nervous breakdown & think listening to this would have helped.she seems unable to let go of her grief on the loss of her dad 3 yrs ago, her brother & SIL last summer, putting her mom in a nursing home & now this illness. When I talked to her night before last she could only cry & nothing. Say seems to help.


Hope that family gets a break soon. Perhaps another member of the family could get her to a grief councellor, a meditation class may also help.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I agree. Would insurance cover any of her losses?


To be honest, not sure if they have insurance. Also, the movers seem to be difficult to get hold of, will not even admit they loaded it into the truck. We think it may be at the island house, but not able to check it. DS has not seen it, which means either it is there, and in a corner and overlooked, or the truck driver and his offsider, who had to secure the load overnight before delivery the next morning, are not so honest.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> Decadent Desserts: 9 Chocolate Dessert Recipes Free eCookbook
> 
> http://www.thebestdessertrecipes.com/Chocolate-Recipes/Decadent-Desserts-Chocolate-Dessert-Recipes-Free-eCookbook#myzqj4PWmLw8TZsC.99


Not something I need, I am finally under 100kgs by my own efforts so avoiding decadent chocolate anything. (other than the diet shake for breakfast)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That should be lovely and warm for Noah!
> Ringo is essentially an obedient fellow- normally a single firm 'No' is enough to stop unwanted behaviour. His reducing diet is starting to have effect- I can see a little indentation between rib cage and hips.


Glad his diet is working, I keep an eye on my girl, ensuring she stays withing a limited weight range so she looks good. Her winter coat is coming in giving her a curly look.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nicho the pictures are gorgeous. How sad about the young woman being murdered; glad they have the guilty party. You know I'm hoping you come to the KAP but do unerstand your concerns. I am not theone to comment on the weather in those areas since I'm in the south. Hopefully someone can advise you.


nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney on what started out as a beautiful sunny, warm autumn day but now (early afternoon) is turning cloudy and overcast. Looks like rain for us which is not a bad thing. Just wish it would rain out west where severe drought conditions exist and things are really bad.
> 
> Thanks Sam for the recipes, and thanks Julie for the summary. To those who need them I am sending healing wishes. Seems quite a few TP'ers and their loved ones need special prayers for better health.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The flowers are for natural insect repellant (the marigolds) and the other just for looks (dusty miller & salvia) The soil mixture is a combo of perlite/vermiculite, peat moss, and compost/manure blend. The perlite/vermiculite holds the water sigificantly from what I've been told on the SFG forum and from the SFG creator's book. See if you can get online to www.squarefootgardening and you can read about it. There also is a forum (scroll down to bottom of page) and you can ask all kinds of questions and discussion about it. It actually is suppose to take less watering and of course less ground area. For crops such as corn & potatoes you use beds that are 10-12 inches deep verses the 6 inches deep.


darowil said:


> Are the flowers for looks or companion planting?
> Looks good. Mentioned it to David this morning-his repsonse was the shallow beds will dry up to quickly. Is this a problem with them do you know yet?
> He then said we could do deep ones and use hay. Then he decided that wool would work well. I pointed out that most of my 'wool' is not pure wool and so wouldn't break down well. And that I could think of somthing much better to use. No was his response- too many chemicals in todays print. I thought shredded paper would ahve been good
> So we decided to leave each others hobby out of the garden beds (which as we have no garden beds is irrelevant anyway!).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well will pray that all will turn out for the best though I must say as soon as she hits a snag or needs a sitter you'll be called upon. Not necessarily a bad thing but depending on how all goes ....


sugarsugar said:


> Not a lot to report at this end. I have been catching up on housework etc. DD turned up on Friday with couple of friends and took her bed, cot, tv and a few other things. I guess that means she is serious about not living here. Not sure how I feel about it. I think it will all come unstuck when the bills start coming......
> 
> 16c at 4pm here. I am a bit cold. It was lovely and sunny yesterday though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder what my dogs problem is then ? She totally ignores little / medium dogs if they bark at her . Just puts her head in the air and walks past . But if a big dog barks at her she has to growl at them doesn't do any thing else . Just gives them her wolf like stare and gives a low growl and then tries to be friends with me when I'm telling her off
> Sonja


How funny (odd) of her, doesn't matter to Ringo, small, large, male, female, they all have to be growled at, and were he not on the leash, he would have launched at them. When he is in the kennels he frequently ends up in time out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I sure hope she is ok. She is very much missed on here. I gather she isnt on FB?


Hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love chow mein & rice....but time for breakfast here. Was going to make waffles but out of flour . Just sipping on coffee for now.


sugarsugar said:


> I am having a yummy bowl (if I do say so myself) of chow mein and rice. Just thought I would share that information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Glad his diet is working, I keep an eye on my girl, ensuring she stays withing a limited weight range so she looks good. Her winter coat is coming in giving her a curly look.


Forgotten what breed she is?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Typical of any natural medication, works beautifully for one person and not for another and in another way for yet someone else. A good one, which works for me, for a basic cold is mulberry leaves - simply stuff a small teapot with fresh mulberry leaves and add boiling water. Let steep for some minutes, then strain into a jug. Can be drunk hot or cold and will keep in a fridge for a couple of days. Very sweet, but an easily absorbed form of vitamin C in liquid form. 4 teacups of this a day will quickly shift a cold.


I wish I had access to fresh mulberries...remember climbing the trees and eating the berries when we lived on the farm...we were even known to eat the berries when they were still green and ended up with tummy aches. I'll have to see where I can get mulberry leaves. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney on what started out as a beautiful sunny, warm autumn day but now (early afternoon) is turning cloudy and overcast. Looks like rain for us which is not a bad thing. Just wish it would rain out west where severe drought conditions exist and things are really bad.
> 
> Thanks Sam for the recipes, and thanks Julie for the summary. To those who need them I am sending healing wishes. Seems quite a few TP'ers and their loved ones need special prayers for better health.
> 
> ...


 So sad to hear the news of the poor young woman . My heart goes out to the poor family who should have been celebrating a happy event

Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney on what started out as a beautiful sunny, warm autumn day but now (early afternoon) is turning cloudy and overcast. Looks like rain for us which is not a bad thing. Just wish it would rain out west where severe drought conditions exist and things are really bad.
> 
> Thanks Sam for the recipes, and thanks Julie for the summary. To those who need them I am sending healing wishes. Seems quite a few TP'ers and their loved ones need special prayers for better health.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those lovely pictures!!
I understand your thinking about the holiday. But I took a trip to the new England the last of August through the first of September and the weather was very comfortable. In some of the inland areas, there was frost on the car windows in the early morning although the day warmed up nicely.
Sorry that your substitute teaching will interfere with your plans.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I would like to share with you all the lovely little beach that I spent almost every Sunday morning at as a child, my brother was a nipper with the local surf lifesaving club, this was before girls could do it as well.
> 
> It was our local beach and quite popular then. the second pic shows the headland and to the right, as you go around the headland, is Mourilyan Harbour, where we spent countless hours fishing.
> 
> quick edit, Etty Bay, not Bingil Bay as first labeled. It was 40 years ago, when we were there.


Beautiful scenery. I'm so glad to see pictures of these faraway places as I'm now an armchair traveler. I really enjoy pictures of everyone's holidays and areas where they live!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Was this the Oxford/ Cambridge one or another one?


Yes, it was the big one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well will pray that all will turn out for the best though I must say as soon as she hits a snag or needs a sitter you'll be called upon. Not necessarily a bad thing but depending on how all goes ....


Absolutely :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Mary...responded to the Legacy thing on FB....will the contestants work be posted there or do you know? Will you let us know about the voting? Such an honor for Matthew. Very proud of your young man!


I believe they show them on facebook at their site since the lady told us we would need a facebook page to vote. I will give updates as we get closer to that time. We should be getting either emails or something in the mail for our invite and other information. Last year they had 88 artists participate and then this year is 87 artists. I am looking forward to attending the private reception for the artists and getting a sneak preview. I have requested to be off a half day on May 4th and all day of May 5th so that I can enjoy this adventure with Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the murder of such a young life and especially by someone working in that school. So glad that person is caught as he could be a danger to others as well. Nicho...The leaves will still be beautiful in mid October so the journey to the USA during that time should be wonderful. I have visited New Hampshire and really enjoy that state. Vermont is also beautiful and such a peaceful state that we drove through.

SugarSugar...At least you don't need to wonder each day if your DD will be coming home or not. Visits with GD will be wonderful. So hope your daughter will feel better soon.

Time to get ready for church so off and running.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have to get off the computer and get busy. Happy to report the weathermen here are spot on. It is an absolutely beautiful day for my trip to Ohio. Can't wait to see mom. I'm going to really try and clean up a bit before I leave and might have to take a nap too. Mom was so excited when she heard I was coming that she actually almost shouted in glee. That made me feel so good. She said when she gets home she wants to sit in a chair outside on the porch and I asked her if she'd put out another chair and she said why and I said, how would she like me to come and sit with her? 

The children's musical was amazing again. I didn't go to the 3rd performance as I would have been gone from 12:15 till almost 10 at night and I needed to clean up my mess before I leave. Got home and too tired to clean house but watched the Good Wife online and did some knitting. I'm trying to do a sweater for DH for his birthday in an Icelandic lopi blue denim. Working up so quickly, but as others have said, the bulky is hard on the thumbs, for sure.

Julie, you are doing a great job on the Lace Party. Thank you for keeping it going. I loved that Estonian inspired link and Britgirl's knitting...WOW. I wanted to check it out since you are doing it. So nice to have links and comments from Dragonflylace. I saw a topic post of hers and thought I would share it here. I'm sure its been shared before but it is quite good and I hadn't seen it:
I received these notes on thieves from my SIL this morning and thought I would pass it along:


NOT ALL THIEVES ARE STUPID


1. LONG-TERM PARKING:
Some people left their car in the long-term parking at San Jose while away, and someone broke into the car. Using the information on the car's registration in the glove compartment, they drove the car to the people's home in Pebble Beach and robbed it. So I guess if we are going to leave the car in long-term parking, we should NOT leave the registration/insurance cards in it, nor your remote garage door opener. This gives us something to think about with all our new electronic technology.


2. GPS:
Someone had their car broken into while they were at a football game. Their car was parked on the green which was adjacent to the football stadium and specially allotted to football fans. Things stolen from the car included a garage door remote control, some money and a GPS which had been prominently mounted on the dashboard. When the victims got home, they found that their house had been ransacked and just about everything worth anything had been stolen. The thieves had used the GPS to guide them to the house. They then used the garage remote control to open the garage door and gain entry to the house. The thieves knew the owners were at the football game, they knew what time the game was scheduled to finish and so they knew how much time they had to clean out the house. It would appear that they had brought a truck to empty the house of its contents. Something to consider if you have a GPS - don't put your home address in it... Put a nearby address (like a store or gas station) so you can still find your way home if you need to, but no one else would know where you live if your GPS were stolen. 

3. CELL PHONES: 
I never thought of this....... This lady has now changed her habit of how she lists her names on her cell phone after her handbag was stolen. Her handbag, which contained her cell phone, credit card, wallet, etc., was stolen. Twenty minutes later when she called her hubby, from a pay phone telling him what had happened, hubby says, "I received your text asking about our Pin number and I've replied a little while ago." When they rushed down to the bank, the bank staff told them all the money was already withdrawn. The thief had actually used the stolen cell phone to text "hubby" in the contact list and got hold of the pin number. Within 20 minutes he had withdrawn all the money from their bank account.
Moral of the lesson:
a. Do not disclose the relationship between you and the people in your contact list. Avoid using names like Home, Honey, Hubby, Sweetheart, Dad, Mom, etc.... 
b. And very importantly, when sensitive info is being asked through texts, CONFIRM by calling back. 
c. Also, when you're being texted by friends or family to meet them somewhere, be sure to call back to confirm that the message came from them. If you don't reach them, be very careful about going places to meet "family and friends" who text you.


4. PURSE IN THE GROCERY CART SCAM: 
A lady went grocery-shopping at a local mall and left her purse sitting in the children's seat of the cart while she reached something off a shelf... wait till you read the WHOLE story! Her wallet was stolen, and she reported it to the store personnel. After returning home, she received a phone call from the Mall Security to say that they had her wallet and that although there was no money in it, it did still hold her personal papers. She immediately went to pick up her wallet, only to be told by Mall Security that they had not called her. By the time she returned home again, her house had been broken into and burglarized. The thieves knew that by calling and saying they were Mall Security, they could lure her out of her house long enough for them to burglarize it.

This may help you are someone you know...hope it helps someone.
_____________________________

About 30-40 years ago my mother's friend had her purse stolen from a toilet stall hook on the door. Someone called her and told her they had found her purse and would meet her so she and her DH went and met with them at a coffee shop and when they got home their house had been robbed. Guess who had called her. Back then this was pretty unusual to have happen and we were more trusting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It will be on display at the Grand Rapids art museum on May 5th and 6th. We get to go to a private artist reception on the evening of May 4th so we get to have a preview. I found out that there are 87 registered artists this year. I am just excited for him to participate.


That is very exciting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen- Garden looks great. :thumbup:
> 
> Granny peg - use search at the top of the page above where you log off. Type in show me your blues (etc) for the color you want to see.
> 
> ...


Love the yarn and the pattern, that will be a very pretty sweater.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Will have to read backwards and find out what are all doing. Happy Anniversary and happy birthday and prayers for all with heavy hearts and worries.
> The weeks fly by. Today was 79 and sunny and beautiful. We need rain so much, with the lack of snow all winter and little rain last fall we are so dry and so many grass fires right now. Our farmers are all getting started with spring work so they will want the rain before to long. The last two years at this time we still had snow, so this is a little early for us.
> Work has been busy but good. I had MOnday off and spent the day at the lake house cleaning up from the weekend and then drove back into town for work on Tuesday. The drive is only 90 miles so takes me an hour and half. Thursday had to take Dh into the ER. We were in there for four hours. He is fine but not really sure what all happened. They checked for blood clots and broken bones . His one foot had started to hurt and he couldn't walk on it and it was so swollen. Now he is doing fine and it looks pretty normal. I had taken my crochet along so sat and crocheted while we waited.
> Church tomorrow and hope to do a couple of errands the. I have a four hour meeting again at work. Not really fond of those meetings. To me Su day should be famIly day and night.
> Enough of me, going to check in and see what you are all doing. Linda


I'm glad that your DH seems to be doing fine, but I certainly hope that he doesn't have any more of those occurences, wonder if he got bit by something and had a reaction.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney on what started out as a beautiful sunny, warm autumn day but now (early afternoon) is turning cloudy and overcast. Looks like rain for us which is not a bad thing. Just wish it would rain out west where severe drought conditions exist and things are really bad.
> 
> Thanks Sam for the recipes, and thanks Julie for the summary. To those who need them I am sending healing wishes. Seems quite a few TP'ers and their loved ones need special prayers for better health.
> 
> ...


That's terrible, and very scary, I'm glad that her family knows what happened though and that they can have closure. 
Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are the flowers for looks or companion planting?
> Looks good. Mentioned it to David this morning-his repsonse was the shallow beds will dry up to quickly. Is this a problem with them do you know yet?
> He then said we could do deep ones and use hay. Then he decided that wool would work well. I pointed out that most of my 'wool' is not pure wool and so wouldn't break down well. And that I could think of somthing much better to use. No was his response- too many chemicals in todays print. I thought shredded paper would ahve been good
> So we decided to leave each others hobby out of the garden beds (which as we have no garden beds is irrelevant anyway!).


Well, you both talked yourselves out of gardening, very quickly. lolol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami and Kaye, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not a lot to report at this end. I have been catching up on housework etc. DD turned up on Friday with couple of friends and took her bed, cot, tv and a few other things. I guess that means she is serious about not living here. Not sure how I feel about it. I think it will all come unstuck when the bills start coming......
> 
> 16c at 4pm here. I am a bit cold. It was lovely and sunny yesterday though.


I completely understand your not being sure how you feel about DD not staying at home, it's a worry either way, it's definitely a mixed bag. 
Hopefully it will all come out to the good in the end, at least Serenna seems to be well taken care of and that's the most important thing. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have to get off the computer and get busy. Happy to report the weathermen here are spot on. It is an absolutely beautiful day for my trip to Ohio. Can't wait to see mom. I'm going to really try and clean up a bit before I leave and might have to take a nap too. Mom was so excited when she heard I was coming that she actually almost shouted in glee. That made me feel so good. She said when she gets home she wants to sit in a chair outside on the porch and I asked her if she'd put out another chair and she said why and I said, how would she like me to come and sit with her?
> 
> The children's musical was amazing again. I didn't go to the 3rd performance as I would have been gone from 12:15 till almost 10 at night and I needed to clean up my mess before I leave. Got home and too tired to clean house but watched the Good Wife online and did some knitting. I'm trying to do a sweater for DH for his birthday in an Icelandic lopi blue denim. Working up so quickly, but as others have said, the bulky is hard on the thumbs, for sure.
> 
> ...


Some very good information and somethings to definitely think about. 
I only put in our towns name in the GPS, since this is a small enough town, that if I can't find my way home I'm in serious trouble. 
My Garage door opener is on my key chain, I love it, I just have to make sure not to accidentally push the button when I'm in the house and have to move my purse. 
Never never give out pin numbers and things like that without first calling the person that is supposedly asking for it, chances are, if your spouse/sig other hasn't had a history of forgetting it before, it's not them asking now. 
A friend that I worked with's mother went shopping and one lady engaged her in conversation while the other lady lifted her wallet, they did manage to catch the ladies but they were elderly ladies all of them and you certainly wouldn't have suspected them of lifting wallets, just shows, you never can tell.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up again, and David is at work, so I think I'm going to take my little brown fluff ball with me back to bed. She'll chew on a rawhide on the bed and occasionally bark at a cat as they try to get on the bed, she doesn't share territory well with the cats, or with Pico either really. lol She tried to intimidate Mocha from getting on the bed the other day, he just looked down at her like she was so much a speck of dirt on the comforter. lol 
She really does think she's much bigger than her 5 pound self really is. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just saw the tornadoes that hit Illinois when I was checking out the weather. Were any of our people affected? I sure hope not. They looked terrible.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I'm off for real now. Just had some breakfast and coffee. Back to work and then I'm off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, have a wonderful visit with your mom.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I'm off for real now. Just had some breakfast and coffee. Back to work and then I'm off.


Dear DarLene, I'm praying for a safe and pleasant trip for you. And that you will find your mother much improved. I hope she can come home and you can sit on a warm porch and visit!
Travel safely, 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney on what started out as a beautiful sunny, warm autumn day but now (early afternoon) is turning cloudy and overcast. Looks like rain for us which is not a bad thing. Just wish it would rain out west where severe drought conditions exist and things are really bad.
> 
> Thanks Sam for the recipes, and thanks Julie for the summary. To those who need them I am sending healing wishes. Seems quite a few TP'ers and their loved ones need special prayers for better health.
> 
> ...


Denise, so sorry to hear about the young bride/teacher. Sending prayers.

Your photos are beautiful!

As to traveling mid to late October, even tho I am in Ohio, I can answer to the leaf color and attractions being closed. Yes, traveling that late to see the fall colors in that area, the colors will be pretty well finished, and any attractions will be closed or closing. That is one of our favorite times of the year to travel, and we run into that a lot. Weather wise, it's a toss up. It can be gorgeous and cool, or it can be wet and cold!

August, yes it will be hot and probably humid in places, but the attractions will be open. Regardless of when you come, let me know, as I think you said you would be in the Cleveland area at some point. If so, I am sure we can make plans to meet, if we are not on the road ourselves. Would love to meet you any time of the year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Cashmeregma: Julie, you are doing a great job on the Lace Party. Thank you for keeping it going. I loved that Estonian inspired link and Britgirl's knitting...WOW. I wanted to check it out since you are doing it. So nice to have links and comments from Dragonflylace.


Thank you Daralene! We are taking turns at hosting the Lace Party- Norma did a wonderful job last fortnight introducing us all to her very own design- mine is just a travelogue- easy enough to do, when you enjoy taking photos.
Yes, it is great that Dragonflylace has reemerged from the shadows.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I would mention, I had trouble just now posting- turned out I had been logged out without my knowledge- if anyone has a similar problem.

Thought this image from Earthsky News of interest:
Where lightening strikes on the globe- mostly over land and mostly around the equator.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention, I had trouble just now posting- turned out I had been logged out without my knowledge- if anyone has a similar problem.
> 
> Thought this image from Earthsky News of interest:
> Where lightening strikes on the globe- mostly over land and mostly around the equator.


Beautiful picture, thanks Julie. I too get logged out sometimes without doing anything. Thought it was just me.
We are just back from Sunday lunch at the Italian. Mussels in a wine and tomato sauce, oven baked sole with rosemary new potatoes and an ice cream sandwich. Glass of sweet wine, bottle of mineral water and coffee. All home made and delicious. Will not need food till tomorrow and no cooking or washing up! Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's an awful lot to try to cope with, it sounds like grief counseling would be a very good thing.
> The talk that the speaker gave, is it available on the internet or anything, that you could get her to listen to that way?
> Cupcakes, yummm. I think I need something sweet on my way to bed.


No the talk isn't something that is online & I'm not sure she would take my advise & listen.I talked to her last night & her response was she wouldn't have time for something like that. She lost her brother & SIL last summer & now it is her nephew who is sick, I can't imagine how she would be if it were her own child.she just stresses way too much & seems to think the only answer is antidepressants & sleeping pills. I don't think her doctor is doing her any favors by just giving pills & as you said, maybe she needs to go for counseling. She wants to quit work & her DH says he thinks that will be better for her, I thinkif she has more time to sit & stew about things it will only make matters worse. I have voiced my opinion but will have to wait & see.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Denise - the death of that young woman is so tragic. 

I hope you do travel to the U.S. and meet up with some kpers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are the flowers for looks or companion planting?
> Looks good. Mentioned it to David this morning-his repsonse was the shallow beds will dry up to quickly. Is this a problem with them do you know yet?
> He then said we could do deep ones and use hay. Then he decided that wool would work well. I pointed out that most of my 'wool' is not pure wool and so wouldn't break down well. And that I could think of somthing much better to use. No was his response- too many chemicals in todays print. I thought shredded paper would ahve been good
> So we decided to leave each others hobby out of the garden beds (which as we have no garden beds is irrelevant anyway!).


What about putting a disposable diaper in the bottom of it? I have used those in the bottom of my big flower pots & they help quite alot.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

from Nicho-On a much happier note, congrats to those celebrating wonderful wedding anniversaries. Long may the happiness continue. Shirley's 60th anniversary is in April 21 and as others have said, she hopes that she and Pat can get away to explore the northern part of Vancouver Island.============

Thankyou and the others, very much for wishing us well for our 60th. It is on the 21st and I appreciate the good wishes.

I have talked to some of you, and I have received some lovely Easter wishes. 
Thanks very much. 

Life has been up and down for me this past 6 months since we arrived in Duncan. I have been in the hospital twice over the Christmas Holidays but am feeling better now. Our move was exhausting but we are glad we came to this lovely island. Kelly and Family just bought a house. They have been renting since September, looking around trying to find the exactly right house. They found it and are moving in early June. Only a few blocks from where they are renting. We see them all the time - Hayley is 11 and an excellent student. She is spelling at grade nine level (she is in Grade 5) and all her subjects are average or above. I see a very bright young
lady developing. 

I have been doing better than in Calgary in some ways but have still been very sick. I had another 'attack' and collapses- spent 4 days in the hospital and have not had any problems in that regard since. Over Christmas I felt wretched and finally went to my new family Physician. He took a blood test and that afternoon called and said Iwas to go into emerg immediately as he had let them know. I had a serious kidney infection - a really bad one. First time I have ever had one. They put me on massive doses of anti biotics for 4 days, I came home after 5 days and it took me about 3 weeks to get back to feeling human. The antibiotics corrected the infection, and at the same time did a huge amount of good to the diverticulosis. I have been feeling so much better it is unbelievable. We found a new, young, brilliant doctor who had just opened a new clinic. We were his third patients. He has managed to do more to help me than the doctor in Calgary had ever even come close to. Pat and I found an outdoor walking track as well as an out door exercise 
area in the same place. There are two tracks and he started walking while I was recuperating and since then I walk it with him 3 times a week and have walked all over the place. I can't believe how well I am doing. 

I have been on line, and have been reading here, and in contact with some of you. I just have been joining in on the main forum and have been posting on the American Political threads - (yes, me a Canadian) It gets pretty hot but I have friends from when I joined KP there and as there are also two Australians who have joined in. Now that the election is coming up things are heating up so I am not sure how involved the 3 of us will be. I have just mentioned this as it was brought up on the TP. I have been chatting there off and on for 3 + years. Enough of that. 

I will post again about this lovely place and post some of our 'moving pictures' and some of our trips around Duncan. We hope to go up north on our 60th to return to places we have visited once or twice. I will let you know and take some pictures. 

I just read all the posts on this week,TP and have dropped in over the past month. I am glad to hear that Matthew is entering his wonderful Art and I think his work is excellent. Pacer pm'd me and told me about how well he is doing. I am glad to see that Melody is back and joining in. I also heard from Sam awhile ago and I hope dear Sam is doing well. 

I am glad Julie has found a new place and things are working out for her. I will start getting back to where I know what is going on. Until then I want to thank those of you who have been so kind since I have been absent. My thoughts are with you all. 

That is it for today. This next week I will post pictures and tell you about our move and our adventures! Nice to be back. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nicho, beautiful photos of Amsterdam, what an interesting place.
Terrible about the young teacher but great that they caught the offender. What a waste of a life.
Tami, hope you have a good trip

Spider, could your DH have gout in his foot? Did they test for that? 

TNS, hope you are feeling better soon.
Sorleena, hope the tooth isn't giving you too much pain as you wait for the dentist appointment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley how good to hear from you! I knew you hadn't been well since December and have held you in my prayers. I am so glad tht you are now recuperting quickly and that you and DH are able to get out and walk and do the things you wanted to do when you movd. Also wishing yu nd Pat a happy 60th on the 21st. Many hugs to you.


Designer1234 said:


> from Nicho-On a much happier note, congrats to those celebrating wonderful wedding anniversaries. Long may the happiness continue. Shirley's 60th anniversary is in April 21 and as others have said, she hopes that she and Pat can get away to explore the northern part of Vancouver Island.============
> 
> Thankyou and the others, very much for wishing us well for our 60th. It is on the 21st and I appreciate the good wishes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thankyou and the others, very much for wishing us well for our 60th. It is on the 21st and I appreciate the good wishes.

I have talked to some of you, and I have received some lovely Easter wishes.

I

I will post again about this lovely place and post some of our 'moving pictures' and some of our trips around Duncan. We hope to go up north on our 60th to return to places we have visited once or twice. I will let you know and take some pictures.

That is it for today. Thisnext week I will post pictures and tell you about our move and our adventures! Nice to be back. Shirley[/quote]

Shirley I have been on hiatus for several months and just recently have come back to my chair around the KTP table. So good to know you have moved and are now enjoying better health. Wising you a wonderful 60th Anniversary. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not a lot to report at this end. I have been catching up on housework etc. DD turned up on Friday with couple of friends and took her bed, cot, tv and a few other things. I guess that means she is serious about not living here. Not sure how I feel about it. I think it will all come unstuck when the bills start coming......
> 
> 16c at 4pm here. I am a bit cold. It was lovely and sunny yesterday though.


Does your daughter have a job?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thankyou and the others, very much for wishing us well for our 60th. It is on the 21st and I appreciate the good wishes.
> 
> I have talked to some of you, and I have received some lovely Easter wishes.
> 
> ...


Shirley I have been on hiatus for several months and just recently have come back to my chair around the KTP table. So good to know you have moved and are now enjoying better health. Wising you a wonderful 60th Anniversary. Enjoy your trip.[/quote]

Thanks - I appreciate it . Sometimes a hiatus is what we all need. Yes we did move- it was a hard time for two over 80 year olds. We did all the packing and unpacking ourselves and when it was all settled and unpacked we sat back and took some time to recuperate! So nice to hear from you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the good thoughts. I've had much worse tooth pain than this one but it will be a relief to get this dealt with. The appointment is tomorrow afternoon.

I am reworking the new pattern and hope it's not too big this time! Think I'll take something mindless to work on at the dentist's office. I was able to fill out paperwork online so won't have to deal with that at least.

Good to hear from you, Shirley. All blessings and good wishes on this milestone anniversary!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, good to hear from you, I'm glad you are feeling better.
Hope you have a great anniversary. Have you been exploring the island much yet? When were stayed there on our Harley trip a couple of years ago we went over to Tofino & Euclulet, beautiful beaches & the Cathedral Forrest with the giant old growth Forrest is also loveLy.

I'm not very ambitious this morning, after 1am when we got home from the party. It was a great gathering of family & friends but such a sad occasion. I'm so afraid that this is going to be over very soon, I haven't seen him since Christmas & had to look twice to recognize him he is so thin. He is just a rack of bones


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Beautiful picture, thanks Julie. I too get logged out sometimes without doing anything. Thought it was just me.
> We are just back from Sunday lunch at the Italian. Mussels in a wine and tomato sauce, oven baked sole with rosemary new potatoes and an ice cream sandwich. Glass of sweet wine, bottle of mineral water and coffee. All home made and delicious. Will not need food till tomorrow and no cooking or washing up! Happy Sunday to all.


That sounds the ideal way to go! I love good Italian! Glad you are feeling so replete!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, good to hear from you, I'm glad you are feeling better.
> Hope you have a great anniversary. Have you been exploring the island much yet? When were stayed there on our Harley trip a couple of years ago we went over to Tofino & Euclulet, beautiful beaches & the Cathedral Forrest with the giant old growth Forrest is also loveLy.
> 
> I'm not very ambitious this morning, after 1am when we got home from the party. It was a great gathering of family & friends but such a sad occasion. I'm so afraid that this is going to be over very soon, I haven't seen him since Christmas & had to look twice to recognize him he is so thin. He is just a rack of bones


So sorry to hear that . I remember it well from when my dad died of cancer 
Such a horrible illness. I hope he is not in pain . 
Sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

[We are in a quandry about our trip to the States and can't decide what to do. Our first thoughts were to travel in August - KAP and a Nascar race at Watkins Glen being the main attractions. But the negatives are that it is school holidays (so travel and accommodation are more expensive) and probably still hot and probably humid. Don't like those conditions. We are leaning towards traveling in October as we have missed the fall colours on previous trips, but since I am doing some relief teaching in September through to 9 October, we can't get there till nearly mid month. I'm a bit concerned that we will miss the colours if we arrive that late and looking at the temperatures, it seems like it could be pretty cold. We are hoping to drive through New Hampshire, Vermont and upstate New York (Adirondacks through to Syracuse area) so anybody who lives in that area or knows those parts, can you offer some advice? Are we likely to find things are closed if we are traveling mid to late October? What do you think?]

Denise, I think that by mid-October most of the colors in New Hampshire, Vermont and the Adirondacks will be pretty much over and faded. The southern part of NY and the Finger Lakes area (south and west of Syracuse will still be pretty colorful. Some things will be closed or running on limited or weekend-only hours.
August can be fairly hot and humid around Syracuse and Watkins Glen; it is usually less humid in the mountains. Almost everywhere is air-conditioned, so unless you are going to be outside all day, you can be comfortable at most places you might visit. If you go to the Glen races, bring lots of water and a sun hat - all that asphalt attracts a lot of heat! October would definitely be cooler weather-wise, but be advised that it can get downright cold. We've been known to have snow even in early October, although it usually doesn't stick around very long!!

I don't know if I've helped much - the areas you are travelling in are beautiful any time of the year. When you decide, remember I'm only and hour from Syracuse and about 45 mins. from Watkins Glen - where there is a very nice yarn store, by the way! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Designer1234:
> I am glad Julie has found a new place and things are working out for her.


Thank you Shirley. Sorry to hear how ill you have been- but glad you are happy on balance with the move. I have looked from time to time at the political threads you have been following-you are a braver spirit than me- I would end up just so angry, I don't cope well with the extreme right.

The whole country is forecast for a cold blast with snow in the south- I am going to change to walking Ringo in the afternoon- I am not much into being out when it is frigid. I will go to my weaving class today, though because I have also a doctor's appointment- I hope to bring up how to handle the RA. We have not really touched on it so far.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention, I had trouble just now posting- turned out I had been logged out without my knowledge- if anyone has a similar problem.
> 
> Thought this image from Earthsky News of interest:
> Where lightening strikes on the globe- mostly over land and mostly around the equator.


It amazing how many lightning strikes there are in the world at any given time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Shirley, it so good to hear from you. I've missed hearing from you and have been keeping you and Pat in my daily prayers!!
I'm so glad that your health and stamina has improved so much.
I'm looking forward to hearing more from you and seeing pictures of your lovely area.
Happy early congratulations on your upcoming 60th anniversary. If my husband had lived, we would be celebrating 61 years in the fall. I've been widowed almost as long as I was married.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It amazing how many lightning strikes there are in the world at any given time!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Shirley. Sorry to hear how ill you have been- but glad you are happy on balance with the move. I have looked from time to time at the political threads you have been following-you are a braver spirit than me- I would end up just so angry, I don't cope well with the extreme right.
> 
> The whole country is forecast for a cold blast with snow in the south- I am going to change to walking Ringo in the afternoon- I am not much into being out when it is frigid. I will go to my weaving class today, though because I have also a doctor's appointment- I hope to bring up how to handle the RA. We have not really touched on it so far.


------
What happens there affects us a lot up here. That is enough of politics, wouldn't have mentioned it except that it was mentioned here that I was joining in as I have not mentioned it on the other threads. I have been for 3 or 4 years.

It is such a nice place with nice people and people 
are lucky to have this wonderful teaparty.

This place is such a breath of fresh air.

It is nice to hear some of the news. I am gathering some pictures of the lower part of Vancouver where we live. I will be taking pictures eveywhere we go.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does your daughter have a job?


Sugar Sugar, I will have to read back and see what is happening. It is so hard raising some daughters, ask me how I know. Anyway, I hope that things work out well for that beautiful grand daughter. From what I understand your daughter is a good mother. . It might work out well and it will be much easier for you. My Prayers are with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ------
> What happens there affects us a lot up here. That is enough of politics.
> 
> It is such a nice place with nice people and people
> ...


Well, politics is one of the vetoed topics at the Tea party! I am glad that the Tea Party is a good place for you- it has been different without you, would be one way of expressing it. You bring so much enthusiasm for whatever your particular theme is, and it is good to have your take on life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Shirley. Sorry to hear how ill you have been- but glad you are happy on balance with the move. I have looked from time to time at the political threads you have been following-you are a braver spirit than me- I would end up just so angry, I don't cope well with the extreme right.
> 
> The whole country is forecast for a cold blast with snow in the south- I am going to change to walking Ringo in the afternoon- I am not much into being out when it is frigid. I will go to my weaving class today, though because I have also a doctor's appointment- I hope to bring up how to handle the RA. We have not really touched on it so far.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Shirley. Sorry to hear how ill you have been- but glad you are happy on balance with the move. I have looked from time to time at the political threads you have been following-you are a braver spirit than me- I would end up just so angry, I don't cope well with the extreme right.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Shirley, it so good to hear from you. I've missed hearing from you and have been keeping you and Pat in my daily prayers!!
> I'm so glad that your health and stamina has improved so much.
> I'm looking forward to hearing more from you and seeing pictures of your lovely area.
> Happy early congratulations on your upcoming 60th anniversary. If my husband had lived, we would be celebrating 61 years in the fall. I've been widowed almost as long as I was married.
> Junek


It is so nice to hear from you!. I know how fortunate Pat and I are to still be together. I am thankful.

How are you feeling? I hope things are going okay for you I note you said you were in a different kind of chair. I hope you are comfortable with it. Pain can be so darned debilitating. I finally (under my Doctor's suggestion, am taking a trazadone every night. I am now getting a decent amount of sleep. Doesn't help the shoulder pain but when it is bothering me I take an extra strength tylenol which seems to hold off the pain which used to keep me awake. Once I am asleep I seem to avoid the pain - I sleep without a pillow a lot of the time, flat on my back - it is some that like you, I have to live with. I have thought of you often. Shirley


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Some very good information and somethings to definitely think about.
> I only put in our towns name in the GPS, since this is a small enough town, that if I can't find my way home I'm in serious trouble.
> My Garage door opener is on my key chain, I love it, I just have to make sure not to accidentally push the button when I'm in the house and have to move my purse.
> Never never give out pin numbers and things like that without first calling the person that is supposedly asking for it, chances are, if your spouse/sig other hasn't had a history of forgetting it before, it's not them asking now.
> A friend that I worked with's mother went shopping and one lady engaged her in conversation while the other lady lifted her wallet, they did manage to catch the ladies but they were elderly ladies all of them and you certainly wouldn't have suspected them of lifting wallets, just shows, you never can tell.


Another common trick in store parking lots is for a person to offer to help put your groceries in the car for you and then the other person runs with the purse. After I load everything into the car, I lock the car doors to return the cart to the cart corral even if it is next to my car. I also lock my car while gassing up at the gas station. Caution is a good thing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> makes getting down the steps quite a bit harder- and my knees play up more! I believe any change in the weather affects RA sufferers- but mine has just got really bad this summer- so I am still learning!


Sorry to here that Julie I hope you find something that works for that eases the pain 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here that Julie I hope you find something that works for that eases the pain
> Sonja


I am hoping so, too!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, good to hear from you, I'm glad you are feeling better.
> Hope you have a great anniversary. Have you been exploring the island much yet? When were stayed there on our Harley trip a couple of years ago we went over to Tofino & Euclulet, beautiful beaches & the Cathedral Forrest with the giant old growth Forrest is also loveLy.
> 
> I'm not very ambitious this morning, after 1am when we got home from the party. It was a great gathering of family & friends but such a sad occasion. I'm so afraid that this is going to be over very soon, I haven't seen him since Christmas & had to look twice to recognize him he is so thin. He is just a rack of bones


So sorry to hear of his quick decline in health. It is such a difficult situation and so young. Christmas was not that long ago for him to be unrecognizable. {{{{{Hugs to you and your family!}}}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you were so I'll over Christmas. My sister was too. Glad you are going to be back with us, enjoy your travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear that . I remember it well from when my dad died of cancer
> Such a horrible illness. I hope he is not in pain .
> Sonja


I think pain is becoming a problem. Back pain is what sent him to the doctor finally about 10 days ago & later in the evening you could see the pinched look of pain on his face.

I remember also from when my mom was sick, she died of mets to her spine from Breast cancer at only 57


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think pain is becoming a problem. Back pain is what sent him to the doctor finally about 10 days ago & later in the evening you could see the pinched look of pain on his face.
> 
> I remember also from when my mom was sick, she died of mets to her spine from Breast cancer at only 57


It's an awful illness isn't it .i was only 13 when my dad died but I remember it all . He got throat cancer even though he never smoked . And he went from a 6" 3 strong man to a skeleton in a matter of months .Broke my heart when he wrote on his pad who are you ? My mother kept all his pads that he wrote in . Which we found when she died 
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Precious Friends,
I am caught up but dont know for how long. I simply have to clean house this week. I promise you I have let it go for quite a while. I cringe at my bathrooms and kitchen. Health department hasnt been here yet.
I think I told you in my last post that I was going to make my best friend, Gerri (I am blessed to have two BFs of over 40 years) mentioned she wanted a shawl. I took some pictures of several pretty crocheted ones I thought she might like and she picked out a really pretty pineapple one and will go to Hobby Lobby in Jx after visiting her quadriplegic son and pick out the thread. She will have them send it to me or the HL here. I just pray I can do it. Crochet hurts my shoulder and arm now. I so want to do this for her.a prayer shawl in essence. 
I also spent quite a bit of time this past week grafting names for all of my grandsons. Thought if the good Lord will just help me (this is tiny thread, a size 30 and a size 14 needle), I want to get all of them a name done and some welcomes for the granddaughters while I still can.
Still knitting on my socks of coarse and got templates of all of Allysons family and for my sister. I will always have socks on the needles.
Wish you Joy or you Mellie would tell me how you fix your scalloped potatoes. Do your parboil the potatoes? Do you make a white sauce? Want to make them one night this week.
JACKLOU, So good to see you posting on here. Hope you keep on. Would love to get to know you better. I have followed your posts on KP. 
(D) JOY, I am so sorry to hear you have had a flare up with RA and colitis. I have IBS and have such a time with it, but feel blessed I do not have colitis or chrons disease (know I have misspelled that). You are in my heart and in my prayer book. Prayers going up.
Linda (Spider), Sorry to hear DH is having trouble with his foot. Hope he doesnt have a repeat experience. You are so lucky to have a lakehouse and know you both get so much pleasure and peace from it.
TAMI, I found your treatment for menopause so interesting. I am on Ogen 1.25 mgm. I have had three internist tell me its benefits far outweigh the risk with my hx of blood clots. Now that the RV is all cleaned and ready to travel, I know you are excited. Prayers will be going up for you to have safe travels and a fun time. It is so nice of the kids to come in and paint and take care of the yard while you are gone. Speaks volumes of how much they love Mom and Dad.
KATE, Hope you had fun with the girls on your trip to Amsterdam. You will have to tell us all about it or maybe post pics
DENISE, I enjoyed your pictures of Keukenhof. I see you are a substitute teacher. It is good to keep your foot in a little while. You will find yourself busier than ever when you retire. I dont know how I worked and did all I did before and after work now. I wish you well on deciding when to make your trip to the States. I live in Mississippi and used to tell folks it was still hot and humid in September. Now the weather has changed so drastically I dont know what to say. We have had such a cold winter and it seems to start earlier. 
DONNA, I have never heard of burying a two liter bottle to water your plants. This is good information.
MARGARET, I remember selling a lot of names and loved it as it was used to purchase supplies for my hobbies. I loved that part of it. I just hate being pressured with deadlines. Dont enjoy that type of sewing.
HEATHER, Thanks for telling us about mulberry leaves. I do hope the suitcase is found and returned with nothing missing. I sure enjoyed your landscape pictures. I am praying for your mortgage and that things will settle down for you and a peaceful life can be had.
CATHY, My heart goes out to you with problems with your daughter. All we can do for them is love them and pray for them to make the right choices in their lives. Maybe this will be a good learning experience for her. I pray it wont be like the last time when she was pregnant and called you when she was sick only to leave you worrying. So good that you will be able to see Serena at any time though. Your daughter is a good mother. So that is something to be comforted with.
CAREN, I sincerely hope you are having a great time and have lots of adventures to share with us when you return.
GWEN, I passed on all the information on dirt mixture and the effects of merigolds to Jim. God love him every year he plants tomato plans and they never mature. Either because of the birds or some other reason. I would love to see him produce some big pretty tomatoes this year.
KAY JO, Only you could have me in such stitches with your comment to Margaret about how she and David talked themselves right out of gardening. And love the picture in my mind of little brown fluff guarding the homefront.
MARTINA, Your description of your meal had my mouth watering. Glad you had such a good lunch and nice day.
SHIRLEY, It thrilled my heart to see you posting again. I hated to hear you had been in the hospital twice over the holidays with such serious symptoms. I am so glad you got with a young new Dr. Usually they are very loyal to their first patients. Especially glad he is on top of things and you are feeling better. Gosh 61 years of marriage to the same man! That is quite a statement to your love for each other. I am so glad you will celebrate by traveling. It is so nice you have a good walking track. We have wanted one for years.
SORLENNA, I can really empathise with dental work after all I had done this past year. Sometimes I wonder if it was all really done well when it hurts but I dont have pain that often for it to really bother me. Good luck with your visit tomorrow.
JULIE, I will be praying that the doctor takes time to discuss your RA and treatment for it. I only have arethritis and really feel bad for those who suffer from RA.
Off to knit. I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
Addendum: SAM, I will be busy cleaning this week so wont be making long posts, most probably. he he!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Has any one heard anything from Kathleendoris . I just wondered as I haven't seen her post for a while ? 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just had a delightful chat with Julie and told her I'd post a diagram and picture of teh 4x8 garden which is now planted. Hopefully will get 2-3 more SFG planted this weekend. They will mostly be done with seeds where as this one with plants. Tried to post the diagram but it won't post the grid so it doesn't make sense.....omitted it. Now to tend it and cross my fingers! There will be a trellis added also...already made just haven't attached it so you will see it in future pictures.


~~~Could you insert a table, and use that as your grid?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well Sam, I lied. CRAFT hit and I forgot a few things.

MARGARET, I am sure while your niece is gone, it will be nice having just your immediate family there. I know I so enjoy when our granddaughter is at her home for a time. Even though you love them, it does get complicated at times.

BONNIE, I meant to mention the family get together for the young man with pancreatic cancer. CA is so painful, not only for the person experiencing it but for those who love them. You are all in my prayer book and in my heart.

DENISE, The murder of a 26 year old who was just getting her life started and loved by so many is so very disheartening. The family as well as the fiancé and his family are in my prayers for healing and comfort.

DARALENE, Continued prayers for your mom and for you as you care for her.

NOW I am through, Sam.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom wrote:
Does anyone remember the posts I started.....show us your blues.....reds...etc. ? I have just visited each one and I am so thrilled. People are still posting on them. I had no idea that there would be so any pages of fantastic items posted. Makes me smile. I also posted a note to encourage them to keep on knitting. Keep on posting and sharing. Told them it means a lot to me to see all of their stuff.



Grannypeg said:


> I never saw them. Must have been on hiatus. Would love to see them.


~~~I was wondering what this was, also. I'm sure I missed it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot all about the boat race . My husband usually watches it . But they were to busy watching Aintree and the grand national
> Sonja


~~~What kind of boat race? Where?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to hear from you!. I know how fortunate Pat and I are to still be together. I am thankful.
> 
> How are you feeling? I hope things are going okay for you I note you said you were in a different kind of chair. I hope you are comfortable with it. Pain can be so darned debilitating. I finally (under my Doctor's suggestion, am taking a trazadone every night. I am now getting a decent amount of sleep. Doesn't help the shoulder pain but when it is bothering me I take an extra strength tylenol which seems to hold off the pain which used to keep me awake. Once I am asleep I seem to avoid the pain - I sleep without a pillow a lot of the time, flat on my back - it is some that like you, I have to live with. I have thought of you often. Shirley


No, I still have my same wheelchair. I'm so thankful to have it.
You're fortunate you can take pain medication with no side effects when the pain is too bad. I guess I've lived with my back problem so long, I'm used to it. But I'm glad you can find relief.
I'm so glad your move to the Island has proven to be so good. I know, even with your health problems this winter, that you've enjoyed being away from the extremely cold weather and snow.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The speaker at the breakfast was excellent, she talked about how her faith has kept her going throughout the loss of 3 of her 5 children in 2 different accidents. I wish DHs cousin, the aunt of the young man who is sick could have heard he. I think she is on the verge of a nervous breakdown & think listening to this would have helped.she seems unable to let go of her grief on the loss of her dad 3 yrs ago, her brother & SIL last summer, putting her mom in a nursing home & now this illness. When I talked to her night before last she could only cry & nothing. Say seems to help.
> 
> ~~~Bonnie, maybe the speaker has a written copy of her presentation? I think she might be understanding and help you reach out to your DH's cousin. Our prayers are certainly in her corner. She has had a huge load to bear of late....more than many can carry. Blessings to you, too, for being a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dang, didn't make watercolor class,colitis and uncle Arthur.


~~~Hope you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so I can find myself again. 👍😊having a very Good time On holiday cheers and good night.


~~~Live it up! Looking forward to your stories & pictures!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, so wonderful to have you on KTP. Enjoy exploring your beautiful island.
My friend and I drove 150 miles north along the east side of the Sierras. At Bishop we drove up into the mountains to get to Lake Sabrina for a picnic. We were over 7,000 ft AND NO SNOW. Very sad and unusual for this time of year.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> It will be on display at the Grand Rapids art museum on May 5th and 6th. We get to go to a private artist reception on the evening of May 4th so we get to have a preview. I found out that there are 87 registered artists this year. I am just excited for him to participate.


~~~SO thrilling for Matthew! He has such a crew of "bursting with pride" Aunties, all around the world! And some Uncles, too. Be sure to save whatever comments Matt makes about this whole experience.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I pictured it here a while ago. I tried to find the picture on my computer, but not having luck right now. Maybe I will find it later. It is of a cat walking in tall grass.


~~~I missed that one, too. Was it posted last week?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DUH....I should have thought of that....Today I got the 3 x 4 box set up and planted. Also two portable containers that I found at the nursery. So what did I plant? In the 3 x 4 ft box are pole beans, 1 squash plant spinach, lettuce, carrots, & kale. All seeds (except the squash plant. In the other two ground containers are straight neck squash and the other cantelope and watermelon. The cantelope & watermelon also will be trellised.....all I can sy is I hope this all works!

Also fixed two hanging baskets with impatients (sp?) and out front on steps put some dusty miller, salvia, and basil.

Hopefully the timing is good as it is suppose to rain all week. I did water everything today so will cross my fingers, toes, etc tht all will grow well and produce.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Could you insert a table, and use that as your grid?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did as Melody suggested.(i had missed it too)..went to search at the top of the page and type in "show us your red" or what ever color.....it is delightful seeing what folks have made. Good idea Melody.


cmaliza said:


> gagesmom wrote:
> Does anyone remember the posts I started.....show us your blues.....reds...etc. ? I have just visited each one and I am so thrilled. People are still posting on them. I had no idea that there would be so any pages of fantastic items posted. Makes me smile. I also posted a note to encourage them to keep on knitting. Keep on posting and sharing. Told them it means a lot to me to see all of their stuff.
> 
> ~~~I was wondering what this was, also. I'm sure I missed it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer wrote:
It will be on display at the Grand Rapids art museum on May 5th and 6th. We get to go to a private artist reception on the evening of May 4th so we get to have a preview. I found out that there are 87 registered artists this year. I am just excited for him to participate.



Grannypeg said:


> Congratulations to Matthew. Hope to see his entry.


~~~Where can I find a posting of this cat picture in the grass....I'm curious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not a lot to report at this end. I have been catching up on housework etc. DD turned up on Friday with couple of friends and took her bed, cot, tv and a few other things. I guess that means she is serious about not living here. Not sure how I feel about it. I think it will all come unstuck when the bills start coming......
> 
> 16c at 4pm here. I am a bit cold. It was lovely and sunny yesterday though.


You would have mixed feelings indeed. Hope you still get to see Serena- in a planned way rahter than just having her dumped on you without warning. Mayb eyour life will be a bit more settled now
Do you know if she still plans on having Serenas birthday party at your place?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, I can have her as often as I like. I just wish DD would not want to be away from her as often. By the way DD is back to the specialist tomorrow (with her friend, not me ), she is still vomiting pretty often and has lost more weight. Looks terrible. I still reckon it is gluten or similar but she claims NO. Oh well, nothing I can do. That girl is her own worst enemy and determined to do everything the hard way.


As an adult you can't make her do anything about her own health unfortunately.They make life difficult for themselves don't they?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What kind of boat race? Where?


The boat race that was mentioned is the annual rowing race between Oxford and Cambridge here in the uk 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow wasn't it just the other day she was arriving . I can't believe how quick this year seems to be going . Has it been lovely having a teenager in the house ?
> Sonja


It's been interesting having someone else in the house. She is not a difficult teenager to have- in fact I would prefer that she did express her own opinion a but more often! Never satisfied are we?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not something I need, I am finally under 100kgs by my own efforts so avoiding decadent chocolate anything. (other than the diet shake for breakfast)


But if it is a diet shake it is not decadent so you are still avoiding decadent chocolate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The flowers are for natural insect repellant (the marigolds) and the other just for looks (dusty miller & salvia) The soil mixture is a combo of perlite/vermiculite, peat moss, and compost/manure blend. The perlite/vermiculite holds the water sigificantly from what I've been told on the SFG forum and from the SFG creator's book. See if you can get online to www.squarefootgardening and you can read about it. There also is a forum (scroll down to bottom of page) and you can ask all kinds of questions and discussion about it. It actually is suppose to take less watering and of course less ground area. For crops such as corn & potatoes you use beds that are 10-12 inches deep verses the 6 inches deep.


Thanks- I will tell DAvid this. But not sure that we would get around to caring for it! SOmetimes I think it would be nice to have a garden- and David used to love gardening but not sure what would happen now. Gardens always need attention and I'm not giving attention ot anything but knitting!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's been interesting having someone else in the house. She is not a difficult teenager to have- in fact I would prefer that she did express her own opinion a but more often! Never satisfied are we?


I think that about my youngest he was always too quiet . He's a bit more out going now but definitely not one for going out on the town which in a way is a good thing .for me anyway


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw the tornadoes that hit Illinois when I was checking out the weather. Were any of our people affected? I sure hope not. They looked terrible.


~~~I think most of us were out of the way. Rookie, I think, was the closest. She had some strong winds, but not as much damage as last year. The poor folks of Fairdale.....*every* building in the town was damaged! Really hard.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Denise, so sorry to hear about the young bride/teacher. Sending prayers.
> 
> Your photos are beautiful!
> 
> ...


~~~I might be around then, too. October can be very beautiful. Last year, the colors lasted well into October, but Ohio is a bit south of NH & VT, which is enough to make a difference. I'd love to be part of the meeting, if possible.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> from Nicho-On a much happier note, congrats to those celebrating wonderful wedding anniversaries. Long may the happiness continue. Shirley's 60th anniversary is in April 21 and as others have said, she hopes that she and Pat can get away to explore the northern part of Vancouver Island.============
> 
> Thankyou and the others, very much for wishing us well for our 60th. It is on the 21st and I appreciate the good wishes.
> 
> ...


~~~Ahhhh....so nice to hear from you Shirley! Sorry you have been ill, but SO glad you have found a wonderful doctor. They are worth their weight in gold! Enjoy your anniversary, and anniversary trip. You have earned it! Good wishes to Pat, too. You are a special couple.
We treasure any time you can find to share with us.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

It was so good to hear from Shirley and learn that she seems to be overcoming her health issues and the move was good for her.
It was another lovely spring day here, but frost is predicted for this evening. Sadly, my apricot and apple trees will most likely be frosted. The apple is beautiful and smells so sweet.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did as Melody suggested.(i had missed it too)..went to search at the top of the page and type in "show us your red" or what ever color.....it is delightful seeing what folks have made. Good idea Melody.


~~~I did that.....oh my oh my oh my....there are so many skilled knitters out there!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This time in Utah is so beautiful. What a lovely drive from the north Border down to St. George. The rocks change color, the climate changes and the mountains are beautiful We enjoyed St. George and Salt Lake City . such pretty cities. We made a lot of friends there. Spent two months at Redwood campground in St. George. Visited all the wonderful views of arches and all the other areas that are well known. Love Utah. 

Thanks for your kind words I missed all of you. Just needed to take some time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ahhhh....so nice to hear from you Shirley! Sorry you have been ill, but SO glad you have found a wonderful doctor. They are worth their weight in gold! Enjoy your anniversary, and anniversary trip. You have earned it! Good wishes to Pat, too. You are a special couple.
> We treasure any time you can find to share with us.


Thank you so much. I will be around a lot more. I have only three workshops running and am closing them down except for one or two in the autumn. I am still thinking of teaching one of my stashbusters or pullovers but am not committing yet.

Once again Gypsy Cream's workshop; is outstandng.

Bonnie's dream bird was a complete success and she was such a good teacher.

Toni's lbasic lace class and her beautiful scarf of her own design are absolutely wonderful.

She is carrying on our lace workshops and the lace party is an example of the success of DFL and Toni's classes. Excellent to learn to make lace.

I got weary of spending most of my time on the computer running the workshops. However I know they were worth every moment as I can tell from the literally hundreds of students as well as the teachers, some who had never taught on line and some never taught at all. It was worth the work and I can't bring myself to give them up. Rachel is still on board and might decide to teach a class too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's an awful illness isn't it .i was only 13 when my dad died but I remember it all . He got throat cancer even though he never smoked . And he went from a 6" 3 strong man to a skeleton in a matter of months .Broke my heart when he wrote on his pad who are you ? My mother kept all his pads that he wrote in . Which we found when she died
> Sonja


My son died of esophageal cancer and was given two months - He lasted 6 months and it was so hard for him as he couldn't eat and was in constant pain. He died weighing 64 pounds instead of the l60 he weighed throughout his adulthood. So dreadful an we felt so helpless. This was 5 years ago. I still dream of it and wake up a mess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My son died of esophageal cancer and was given two months - He lasted 6 months and it was so hard for him as he couldn't eat and was in constant pain. He died weighing 64 pounds instead of the l60 he weighed throughout his adulthood. So dreadful an we felt so helpless. This was 5 years ago. I still dream of it and wake up a mess.


That is so terrible, Shirley. I cannot imagine a pain greater than losing a child. It makes me so sad to SSS Shane go from such s healthy young man to a skeleton. I'm praying for a miracle as are others but I'm very afraid.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was thinking of asking for a written copy but from our conversation last night I'm not sure if she would read it. She didn't seem to open to the topic.I worry she seems more depend and on antidepressants & sleeping pills.



cmaliza said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > The speaker at the breakfast was excellent, she talked about how her faith has kept her going throughout the loss of 3 of her 5 children in 2 different accidents. I wish DHs cousin, the aunt of the young man who is sick could have heard he. I think she is on the verge of a nervous breakdown & think listening to this would have helped.she seems unable to let go of her grief on the loss of her dad 3 yrs ago, her brother & SIL last summer, putting her mom in a nursing home & now this illness. When I talked to her night before last she could only cry & nothing. Say seems to help.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, I know so many people appreciate all the work you have done over the past few years with the workshops. It's so great the information continues to be accessible to all the KP members. Such a wonderful resource!
I have done several & want to do more. Thanks so much.



Designer1234 said:


> Thank you so much. I will be around a lot more. I have only three workshops running and am closing them down except for one or two in the autumn. I am still thinking of teaching one of my stashbusters or pullovers but am not committing yet.
> 
> Once again Gypsy Cream's workshop; is outstandng.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, your garden will be so special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Bulldog, (Betty)
> JULIE, I will be praying that the doctor takes time to discuss your RA and treatment for it. I only have arethritis and really feel bad for those who suffer from RA.


He seems to think it is just part of aging, although he did check me out for a trapped nerve- which proved ok, I gather I just have to live with my aches, but he feels the weight loss, which I hope to keep up, will help.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so terrible, Shirley. I cannot imagine a pain greater than losing a child. It makes me so sad to SSS Shane go from such s healthy young man to a skeleton. I'm praying for a miracle as are others but I'm very afraid.


About half way through it and when we knew there was no chance I prayed that he would go quickly he suffered so much. I am so much more at peace that he is not suffering. No one should ever have to suffer like that. He fought it so hard and never gave up until he finally asked the doctor if he could go into hospice. He lived for two days there. We were all so relieved. It literally broke our hearts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He seems to think it is just part of aging, although he did check me out for a trapped nerve- which proved ok, I gather I just have to live with my aches, but he feels the weight loss, which I hope to keep up, will help.


That is quite possible Julie. Over Christmas I lost 30 pounds and have kept off 27 of them. It has helped with the pain of my shoulder, and other health issues. I feel better now and it sure makes a difference in what I can do.

One thing, it gave me a good start. I am not trying to keep them off but I am eating the way I always did at the lesser weight and it is staying there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is quite possible Julie. Over Christmas I lost 30 pounds and have kept off 27 of them. It has helped with the pain of my shoulder, and other health issues. I feel better now and it sure makes a difference in what I can do.
> 
> One thing, it gave me a good start. I am not trying to keep them off but I am eating the way I always did at the lesser weight and it is staying there.


I am glad you are in less pain, now. It is hard to be active when my joints are protesting, with every step. We have been plunged into winter, today- Quite heavy snowfalls in the south- here it has been wet most of the day, you would remember how it can pour in Auckland- wind driven.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so terrible, Shirley. I cannot imagine a pain greater than losing a child. It makes me so sad to SSS Shane go from such s healthy young man to a skeleton. I'm praying for a miracle as are others but I'm very afraid.


You live with what you have to live with. We had a Crib death (it is now known as SuddenInfant Death syndrome) of our little 3 month old daughter named Jane Louise. Once prior to that I had a nearly full term miscarriage and after the sids we had two mid term miscarriages. I nearly went under. We were in the service and Pat, luckily got home for some of them, but at that time husbands weren't allowed to visit with the mom. During that time our two healthy sons were born. Tough 4 or 5 years though. We survived it and managed to live through it. I don't recommend it.

Rob was 55 so we have had it both ways. Nothing you can do but hold each other up and carry on.

Enough sadness. We have a wonderful son and his family and our adopted daughter who is a flight attendant out of Calgary. We have each other and that has been the best part of our lives. We have been together 60 years and God has been good to us. UPs and downs as with everyone. But here we are and we are thankful.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it had to be one you would know! Sorry you get car sick- something I have never known.


I think my most memorable car sick story was when I was 11 or 12. We had gone camping at Tinaroo Dam with friends and Grandparents at Easter. That year we didn't get chocolate. What we got was a tray each with 1 huge marshmellow bunny and 12 medium size baby marshmellow bunnies. We, being kids, scoffed the lot as quick as we could. Unfortunately, we also had to return to Tully later that day as the weather turned on us. Me and one of my siblings were travelling in our grandparent's car down a very steep and twisty road. We ended up giving Poppy a reason to wash his car as both of us experienced the return of the marshmellow. We did well, it was only the outside of the car affected. Poppy was not happy.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder about the marigolds. I managed to get 5 tomato seedlings Sunday and planted them this morning. Three are Tommy Toe and already have fruit on. The other 2 are Roma variety. I wanted something that had a medium size fruit. Will have to get a marigold to put near them on Thursday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> My son died of esophageal cancer and was given two months - He lasted 6 months and it was so hard for him as he couldn't eat and was in constant pain. He died weighing 64 pounds instead of the l60 he weighed throughout his adulthood. So dreadful an we felt so helpless. This was 5 years ago. I still dream of it and wake up a mess.


I'm so sorry Shirley . My heart goes out to you . I can't imagine the pain of losing a child . My oldest son has been fighting cancer and now they have found something on his lungs we are waiting for the results , and hoping and praying that it's nothing 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He seems to think it is just part of aging, although he did check me out for a trapped nerve- which proved ok, I gather I just have to live with my aches, but he feels the weight loss, which I hope to keep up, will help.


Good for you Julie and I hope it helps too . 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar wrote:
I sure hope she is ok. She is very much missed on here. I gather she isnt on FB?



Lurker 2 said:


> Hadn't thought of that!


I did think of that then realised that I didn't know her full name. If you are a fb friend, then you should be able to check to see if she is active.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgotten what breed she is?


Maggie May is a English Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> You live with what you have to live with. We had a Crib death (it is now known as SuddenInfant Death syndrome) of our little 3 month old daughter named Jane Louise. Once prior to that I had a nearly full term miscarriage and after the sids we had two mid term miscarriages. I nearly went under. We were in the service and Pat, luckily got home for some of them, but at that time husbands weren't allowed to visit with the mom. During that time our two healthy sons were born. Tough 4 or 5 years though. We survived it and managed to live through it. I don't recommend it.
> 
> Rob was 55 so we have had it both ways. Nothing you can do but hold each other up and carry on.
> 
> Enough sadness. We have a wonderful son and his family and our adopted daughter who is a flight attendant out of Calgary. We have each other and that has been the best part of our lives. We have been together 60 years and God has been good to us. UPs and downs as with everyone. But here we are and we are thankful.


I can only say again Shirley that I can't imagine the pain . You must be a very strong person and you have the love of your husband . I hope the rest of your life is filled with joy and happiness 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Maggie May is a English Cocker Spaniel


What a lovely name for a dog . Is she named after the rod Stewart song ? 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to hear from you again Shirely. Amazing what a good forced dose of antibiotics can do isn't it? Clearing up other bugs as well.
Glad you are feeling better. And still really happy in your new place as well.
I was going to send you aPM saying congratualtions on 60 years married but even better to see you here again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The sun came out this side of Yorkshire I hope it did were you where . Glad you are having a good time
> Sonja


The sun did come out eventually. I have sun/wind burnt my face while at Silverstone. Had a great time just the same. We are heading up to Fort William this morning. If I can get my iPad to play nicely and connect to wifi I'll post a couple photos.

I am working on making DJ a purple dress for her doll using the same pattern and 4ply. Will post photos after I get home or if I finish it whichever comes first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I think my most memorable car sick story was when I was 11 or 12. We had gone camping at Tinaroo Dam with friends and Grandparents at Easter. That year we didn't get chocolate. What we got was a tray each with 1 huge marshmellow bunny and 12 medium size baby marshmellow bunnies. We, being kids, scoffed the lot as quick as we could. Unfortunately, we also had to return to Tully later that day as the weather turned on us. Me and one of my siblings were travelling in our grandparent's car down a very steep and twisty road. We ended up giving Poppy a reason to wash his car as both of us experienced the return of the marshmellow. We did well, it was only the outside of the car affected. Poppy was not happy.


I am sure he wasn't!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good for you Julie and I hope it helps too .
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> The sun did come out eventually. I have sun/wind burnt my face while at Silverstone. Had a great time just the same. We are heading up to Fort William this morning. If I can get my iPad to play nicely and connect to wifi I'll post a couple photos.
> 
> I am working on making DJ a purple dress for her doll using the same pattern and 4ply. Will post photos after I get home or if I finish it whichever comes first.


Sounds like you are having fun . The sun is out here and the weatherman says it's going to get warmer again so I hope it's the same up there in Scotland 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> sugarsugar wrote:
> I sure hope she is ok. She is very much missed on here. I gather she isnt on FB?
> 
> I did think of that then realised that I didn't know her full name. If you are a fb friend, then you should be able to check to see if she is active.


She shows up as a Public Figure- but does not appear to have a page.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Maggie May is a English Cocker Spaniel


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just spoken to the switchboard operator at Queen's University Belfast where Valerie is Professor Emerita of Paleoecology, she gave me the email of the Department Secretary, so I have sent an email through voicing our concern, for our friend.
Hopefully I may hear something back.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

My planned dinner of ravioli is sitting in the fridge and DSF, nephew and niece no4 are enjoying KFC for dinner while DM and I are at ED with niece no 3 who for unknown reasons started to violently shudder. Doc sent us to ED for tests but, as normal for Lex, no answers and lots of head scratching. The ed doc thinks she needs eec to map electrical activity but this hosp does not have those facilities. So further investigations will need to be done elsewhere.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My planned dinner of ravioli is sitting in the fridge and DSF, nephew and niece no4 are enjoying KFC for dinner while DM and I are at ED with niece no 3 who for unknown reasons started to violently shudder. Doc sent us to ED for tests but, as normal for Lex, no answers and lots of head scratching. The ed doc thinks she needs eec to map electrical activity but this hosp does not have those facilities. So further investigations will need to be done elsewhere.


So sorry there are more worries for your family...continuing the prayers & hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Woke up to sounds of a small and short storm coming through..hope I'll be able to get back to sleep as I have a busy day ahead.

Love to all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Got back from the ED an hour ago with no answers as yet, needs further investigation through another hospital outpatient clinic. Back to GP tomorrow, when decision will be made about next cattle show because of this and because it is in a location with a whooping cough outbreak. It may not be worth doing this little show, especially with a big one coming up in 2 weeks which is a 5 day show.

Not happy with the 3 who stayed at home, walked in well after they had finished dinner to find their dirty dishes sitting in the sink. The 12 year old was chased up to wash up, no excuse to not to with her cast as there are gloves under the sink. I did the dishes DM and I used, as was fair as we ate while the others were being cleaned.

Not happy with the 12 year old for another reason, she managed to lose her ipod after taking it to school when she had been told to leave it at home, has now cracked the screen on her sister small ipad and now the old tablet that she was lent will not turn on. Will take it for tonight and see if I can get it to start in the morning, think it may be because she will not charge it properly. Not sure what to do to get through to her.

Not as big a dramas as some are dealing with, but I have nowhere else to vent frustrations safely. Thank you, in advance, for your patience in letting me vent.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I completely understand your not being sure how you feel about DD not staying at home, it's a worry either way, it's definitely a mixed bag.
> Hopefully it will all come out to the good in the end, at least Serenna seems to be well taken care of and that's the most important thing.
> HUGS!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Shirley.... great to hear from you again. I am sorry to hear that you have unwell but how wonderful that you are now doing so so well.  
Happy Anniversay to you both.... wow 60 years a great achievement. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does your daughter have a job?


No she doesnt. :-( It doesnt seem to be any sort of priority at all. And here you arent required to look for work until child is 6 years old.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, good to hear from you, I'm glad you are feeling better.
> Hope you have a great anniversary. Have you been exploring the island much yet? When were stayed there on our Harley trip a couple of years ago we went over to Tofino & Euclulet, beautiful beaches & the Cathedral Forrest with the giant old growth Forrest is also loveLy.
> 
> I'm not very ambitious this morning, after 1am when we got home from the party. It was a great gathering of family & friends but such a sad occasion. I'm so afraid that this is going to be over very soon, I haven't seen him since Christmas & had to look twice to recognize him he is so thin. He is just a rack of bones


Very very sad as you say. Hugs for all involved.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Busyworkerbee , Vent away. Sounds like people are being very inconsiderate, you don't need that.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's terrible, and very scary, I'm glad that her family knows what happened though and that they can have closure.
> Beautiful pictures.


Now that they have closure, another family is starting to go through something similiar. This time, though, the woman's sister reported her missing after not hearing from her for a month. The missing woman's husband has now been charged with her murder.
No word on what has happened to the woman yet.

I watch the news some nights and wonder what is going through some people's head. We had a hoon spotted by police doing the usual stupid stuff in a vehicle. The police helicopter followed them, with ground units attempting intercepts. End result a single vehicle accident. Human toll, driver light injuries, female passenger, in back seat, light injuries, male passenger in front passenger seat, broken neck. Now it has come out that the vehicle was unregistered and unsafe and the idiot driver's idiot mother is blaming the government for not providing an area for said idiot son to do this to his friend. The friend with the broken neck is in hospital.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DUH....I should have thought of that....Today I got the 3 x 4 box set up and planted. Also two portable containers that I found at the nursery. So what did I plant? In the 3 x 4 ft box are pole beans, 1 squash plant spinach, lettuce, carrots, & kale. All seeds (except the squash plant. In the other two ground containers are straight neck squash and the other cantelope and watermelon. The cantelope & watermelon also will be trellised.....all I can sy is I hope this all works!
> 
> Also fixed two hanging baskets with impatients (sp?) and out front on steps put some dusty miller, salvia, and basil.
> 
> Hopefully the timing is good as it is suppose to rain all week. I did water everything today so will cross my fingers, toes, etc tht all will grow well and produce.


Wow, you really are getting into the gardening. Way to go Gwen! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You would have mixed feelings indeed. Hope you still get to see Serena- in a planned way rahter than just having her dumped on you without warning. Mayb eyour life will be a bit more settled now
> Do you know if she still plans on having Serenas birthday party at your place?


Oh yes, the party is going to be here. It seems that there may be up to 30 people :shock: HELP! She went today and bought some decorations etc. I have told her to ask some people to "bring a plate" . We will be having outside under the pergola.... it had better NOT rain. LOL I do NOT want that many in my kitchen. :shock: I have spoken to my gardening neighbour who is going to lend me a couple of tressil tables and extra outdoor chairs. Not stressing as I know her friends will help a lot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As an adult you can't make her do anything about her own health unfortunately.They make life difficult for themselves don't they?


So her friend who was taking her to the specialist got called into work at the last minute and so DD cancelled her appointment and its now in May.
Why on earth she didnt get me to rush her there I have no idea. Ah well. What you say is SO true.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It was so good to hear from Shirley and learn that she seems to be overcoming her health issues and the move was good for her.
> It was another lovely spring day here, but frost is predicted for this evening. Sadly, my apricot and apple trees will most likely be frosted. The apple is beautiful and smells so sweet.


What a lovely view you have. It's so flat here, if there were no trees or buildings, we could see to the horizon!! I'm not complaining. Being so close to the coast, we have the advantage of the Gulf Stream to modify the weather!! But I still love seeing pictures of beautiful mountains.
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm caught up again, and David is at work, so I think I'm going to take my little brown fluff ball with me back to bed. She'll chew on a rawhide on the bed and occasionally bark at a cat as they try to get on the bed, she doesn't share territory well with the cats, or with Pico either really. lol She tried to intimidate Mocha from getting on the bed the other day, he just looked down at her like she was so much a speck of dirt on the comforter. lol
> She really does think she's much bigger than her 5 pound self really is. lol


That must be a common trait for most toy breeds. We once had a male chihuahua who did the same. Quite entertaining to watch as long as the larger dog does not react badly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My son died of esophageal cancer and was given two months - He lasted 6 months and it was so hard for him as he couldn't eat and was in constant pain. He died weighing 64 pounds instead of the l60 he weighed throughout his adulthood. So dreadful an we felt so helpless. This was 5 years ago. I still dream of it and wake up a mess.


My father died of lung cancer while I was in high school many, many years ago. I dreamed of him and his fight for years afterwards. Things were so different then. When my mother brought him home we had no idea how long he'd have. 
In the early 1950's, very little was known about cancer. The doctors told her to boil everything he ate with because they didn't know if it was contagious.
I know it sounds odd to younger people but this was at the time when doctors were on tv advertising cigarettes.
Cancer is such a horrible, horrible disease. It can affect anyone at any age.
My prayers go out for everyone who is battling cancer or have a loved one in the fight.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I know so many people appreciate all the work you have done over the past few years with the workshops. It's so great the information continues to be accessible to all the KP members. Such a wonderful resource!
> I have done several & want to do more. Thanks so much.


The workshops are a blessing. Especially for someone like me who needs all the guidance she can get. I haven't participated in many but I have them all bookmarked and will eventually do a lot more.
Many thanks, Shirley, for all the work you put into them!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> About half way through it and when we knew there was no chance I prayed that he would go quickly he suffered so much. I am so much more at peace that he is not suffering. No one should ever have to suffer like that. He fought it so hard and never gave up until he finally asked the doctor if he could go into hospice. He lived for two days there. We were all so relieved. It literally broke our hearts.


My heart breaks for you and Pat, Shirley. Losing a child has to be the most pain anyone could endure!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It was so good to hear from Shirley and learn that she seems to be overcoming her health issues and the move was good for her.
> It was another lovely spring day here, but frost is predicted for this evening. Sadly, my apricot and apple trees will most likely be frosted. The apple is beautiful and smells so sweet.


What a stunning view


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My planned dinner of ravioli is sitting in the fridge and DSF, nephew and niece no4 are enjoying KFC for dinner while DM and I are at ED with niece no 3 who for unknown reasons started to violently shudder. Doc sent us to ED for tests but, as normal for Lex, no answers and lots of head scratching. The ed doc thinks she needs eec to map electrical activity but this hosp does not have those facilities. So further investigations will need to be done elsewhere.


Your nieces sure keep you busy don't they? Hope it is nothing serious. But it would be nice if they can find a cause of all these different issues that arise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:

There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!

I spoke to Valerie today and she is hoping to get back onto the website soon, her knitting helped to keep her sane while in hospital and it keeps her busy now.

Valerie was delighted you had contacted the department to ask about her and she sends her best to you all.


I think that says it all- so thank You Lord for keeping her safe!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, the party is going to be here. It seems that there may be up to 30 people :shock: HELP! She went today and bought some decorations etc. I have told her to ask some people to "bring a plate" . We will be having outside under the pergola.... it had better NOT rain. LOL I do NOT want that many in my kitchen. :shock: I have spoken to my gardening neighbour who is going to lend me a couple of tressil tables and extra outdoor chairs. Not stressing as I know her friends will help a lot.


That will be a lot of people in you rplace if you can't go outside. Outside should work well if the weather co-operates. At least it won't be hot. Which day is this? Saturday or her actual birthday?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


Werll done JUlie- and what wonderful news. She sure is a fighter from what is said here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


Oh, what wonderful news and I'm so glad that Valerie gave the permission to share the news. So thankful and saying prayers of thanksgiving and continued prayers for full recovery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, what wonderful news and I'm so glad that Valerie gave the permission to share the news. So thankful and saying prayers of thanksgiving and continued prayers for full recovery.


Yes- as I was reading it I was thinking how strange that they had given so much information. And then I read about how pleased she was that Julie had contacted them.
I really wasn't expecting such hopeful news after so long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Werll done JUlie- and what wonderful news. She sure is a fighter from what is said here.


Thanks Margaret! I have emailed Dr McClung back to say I am sure many will be saying how glad we are to hear such good news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, what wonderful news and I'm so glad that Valerie gave the permission to share the news. So thankful and saying prayers of thanksgiving and continued prayers for full recovery.


Yes, Dr McClung (Lisa) contacted Valerie first, then wrote to me. It is such a relief to hear she is doing so well at last.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Julie for taking this task on. Good news on Valerie she remains in our prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 26. Bedtime for me


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


Oh Julie that is fantastic news. And thankyou for doing the research into being able to make some contact. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Dr McClung (Lisa) contacted Valerie first, then wrote to me. It is such a relief to hear she is doing so well at last.


The poor thing has had it very tough indeed by the sounds of things. It sure is a relief. I was starting to fear the worst also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Julie for taking this task on. Good news on Valerie she remains in our prayers.


I had not thought of it as a reason to purchase the International Calling Plan- but I am very glad I did. Daralene and I have read one of Valerie's books, and I was able to glean enough information from that to work out how to contact her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That will be a lot of people in you rplace if you can't go outside. Outside should work well if the weather co-operates. At least it won't be hot. Which day is this? Saturday or her actual birthday?


It will be on Sunday. My DS is away until Sat so we needed to wait till he comes back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The poor thing has had it very tough indeed by the sounds of things. It sure is a relief. I was starting to fear the worst also.


As Dr Lisa says in the email Valerie really is a fighter- it is great that her knitting helped her through the long months in hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It will be on Sunday. My DS is away until Sat so we needed to wait till he comes back.


Hoping for good weather for you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had not thought of it as a reason to purchase the International Calling Plan- but I am very glad I did. Daralene and I have read one of Valerie's books, and I was able to glean enough information from that to work out how to contact her.


Good detective work there. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And now I really am going to bed. Goodnight all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good detective work there. :thumbup:


Thanks, and sleep well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Valerie was delighted you had contacted the department to ask about her and she sends her best to you all.
> 
> I think that says it all- so thank You Lord for keeping her safe!


Thank you for that wonderful news!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you so much for news of Valerie. Such good news. Hope she can join us again soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So her friend who was taking her to the specialist got called into work at the last minute and so DD cancelled her appointment and its now in May.
> Why on earth she didnt get me to rush her there I have no idea. Ah well. What you say is SO true.


Wisely, at some point, we as parents simply must step aside and let adult children make their own decision. If we have done our best to teach them to take their places in the big world, they will sink or swim on their own.

I'm not saying that at times our hearts don't ache for them and the consequences of their actions/decisions; we simply cannot take responsibility for them--decisions or consequences. As a Christian, I know that I will not answer for those things and I have enough of my own stupid or hurtful aspects in my life to have asked forgiveness from God.

Susan and Paula and their sons will have to stand for themselves. Tim is another story because I've had more direct participation in his upbringing. However, I do believe that his congenital innocence because of how the autism manifests in his mind/spirit/ behavior, there is limited likelihood that he will have much to answer for when his time comes. I was with him the evening when he asked to talk about Christ and asking Him into his heart and life. I believe it to be an honest and trusting decision on Tim's part.

Sorry if I have written a book or written anything some may feel is inappropriate. But this is part of the practice of my faith. That is what I am sharing in trying to help some who are struggling with adult children who are causing heartache.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:. . . . .
> 
> I spoke to Valerie today and she is hoping to get back onto the website soon, her knitting helped to keep her sane while in hospital and it keeps her busy now.
> 
> ...


And God's children said, "Amen!"

Thank you so much, Julie. I had sent PMs a few times and received no answers, so I'd begun to fear the worst and that we'd never know with certainty. I shall continue to PM in the hope that she may read and be encouraged.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie you are fantastic. Happy to hear that Valerie is doing so good :thumbup: 
Shirley I am happy to hear that you gave recovered and you and Pat are soon celebrating 60 yrs. &#9825;
Bonnie it is so awful to watch someone you love in so much pain and dying before your eyes. I am happy that everyone got a chance to see him at the party.

I finished the back if the sweater and it is on a stitch holder til I am ready to do the neck of the sweater. Cast on and started the front last night. It has a cable pattern up the middle. Will post pics today.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie,

Thank you for your perseverance in seeking out the answer to the questions, concerns many of us had about Valerie. I'm so happy that she has come through the long treatment and is doing well. I hope she will be able to join us again.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*WI JOY*, how are you doing? Will you be in AZ for much longer or headed for home soon?

I know you've been enjoying your spring there and I assume that spring training must surely have started already. Have safe travels when you head north again.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you Julie for finding out how she is doing. It's good to hear things are going better for her. Poor lady to have had such a battle the last few months.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you for that wonderful news!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you so much for news of Valerie. Such good news. Hope she can join us again soon.


It certainly will be good when Valerie can join us again!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for doing this, Julie!!! I have been so worried about her since we haven't heard from her since Nov. That is excellent news...another success for the prayer warriors and the power of prayer!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> And God's children said, "Amen!"
> 
> Thank you so much, Julie. I had sent PMs a few times and received no answers, so I'd begun to fear the worst and that we'd never know with certainty. I shall continue to PM in the hope that she may read and be encouraged.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had been quite discouraged when my last PM had gone unopened for so very long- I did at one point send a card to her via the University but she got it only when she was well enough to go to her rooms herself- they don't forward anything. Hopefully she will be working with her beloved bees too, as spring progresses. It is good to know that she knitted through her lengthy stay in hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is such good news! Thanks for the thumbs up!



gagesmom said:


> Julie you are fantastic. Happy to hear that Valerie is doing so good :thumbup:
> Shirley I am happy to hear that you gave recovered and you and Pat are soon celebrating 60 yrs. ♡
> Bonnie it is so awful to watch someone you love in so much pain and dying before your eyes. I am happy that everyone got a chance to see him at the party.
> 
> I finished the back if the sweater and it is on a stitch holder til I am ready to do the neck of the sweater. Cast on and started the front last night. It has a cable pattern up the middle. Will post pics today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> Thank you for your perseverance in seeking out the answer to the questions, concerns many of us had about Valerie. I'm so happy that she has come through the long treatment and is doing well. I hope she will be able to join us again.


It basically was good fortune that I had decided to pay for the International Calling Plan- and that the University employs caring people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank you Julie for finding out how she is doing. It's good to hear things are going better for her. Poor lady to have had such a battle the last few months.


It was such a relief to hear back so quickly, too. Valerie has to have been very fit, I think, to have overcome so much, plus a very strong will.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Wisely, at some point, we as parents simply must step aside and let adult children make their own decision. If we have done our best to teach them to take their places in the big world, they will sink or swim on their own.
> 
> I'm not saying that at times our hearts don't ache for them and the consequences of their actions/decisions; we simply cannot take responsibility for them--decisions or consequences. As a Christian, I know that I will not answer for those things and I have enough of my own stupid or hurtful aspects in my life to have asked forgiveness from God.
> 
> ...


Dear Joy, personally I don't think you have to apologize for what you've said. Sharing in hopes of giving someone comfort shouldn't offend anyone although we both know that isn't always true.
You and your family are an inspiration.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you so much for doing this, Julie!!! I have been so worried about her since we haven't heard from her since Nov. That is excellent news...another success for the prayer warriors and the power of prayer!!
> Junek


My pleasure June!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dear Joy, personally I don't think you have to apologize for what you've said. Sharing in hopes of giving someone comfort shouldn't offend anyone although we both know that isn't always true.
> You and your family are an inspiration.
> Junek


And you, my dear sister, are a fine and encouraging friend to all of us here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are the pictures I said I would post.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The view if breathtaking. I've never been to Utah and had no idea what the landscape was like in any of the areas. Just magnificient.


flyty1n said:


> It was so good to hear from Shirley and learn that she seems to be overcoming her health issues and the move was good for her.
> It was another lovely spring day here, but frost is predicted for this evening. Sadly, my apricot and apple trees will most likely be frosted. The apple is beautiful and smells so sweet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for doing this Julie. I still pray for her but must admit I have not been hopefull as of late.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken to the switchboard operator at Queen's University Belfast where Valerie is Professor Emerita of Paleoecology, she gave me the email of the Department Secretary, so I have sent an email through voicing our concern, for our friend.
> Hopefully I may hear something back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to garden all the time; yard had at one time beautiful flower beds. Our vegetable garden was awesome; close to 1/2 an acre which for was was plenty and then some. I am so thrilled to be able to play in the dirt again. 


sugarsugar said:


> Wow, you really are getting into the gardening. Way to go Gwen! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Shirley. You should be so proud of the work you've done establishing these workshops. I so appreciate them and know others do too. Now is time for you to step back, enjoy your life, and take pride in what you got started.


jknappva said:


> The workshops are a blessing. Especially for someone like me who needs all the guidance she can get. I haven't participated in many but I have them all bookmarked and will eventually do a lot more.
> Many thanks, Shirley, for all the work you put into them!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hallelujah! Thank you for your perseverance in getting us information Julie. Thank God Valerie is still fighting and healing.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This should emphasize to each of us the importance to have in place to let folks here know if something happens to us. I know we care so much about each other and because of that need to have a way to let others know what's going on in such situations. Don't assue that "oh, they won't miss me..etc.) We truly have become like a family; closer to some than others but family still. Just IMHO.



Lurker 2 said:


> I had not thought of it as a reason to purchase the International Calling Plan- but I am very glad I did. Daralene and I have read one of Valerie's books, and I was able to glean enough information from that to work out how to contact her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have said this so well Joy.



jheiens said:


> Wisely, at some point, we as parents simply must step aside and let adult children make their own decision. If we have done our best to teach them to take their places in the big world, they will sink or swim on their own.
> 
> I'm not saying that at times our hearts don't ache for them and the consequences of their actions/decisions; we simply cannot take responsibility for them--decisions or consequences. As a Christian, I know that I will not answer for those things and I have enough of my own stupid or hurtful aspects in my life to have asked forgiveness from God.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are having fun . The sun is out here and the weatherman says it's going to get warmer again so I hope it's the same up there in Scotland
> Sonja


Just got to Fort William a bit ago. It is raining which is ok seems it is the end of the day. Got a few photos will post a couple tomorrow once the iPad is charged.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> And you, my dear sister, are a fine and encouraging friend to all of us here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's the least I can do for this wonderful group of friends.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are the pictures I said I would post.


Another masterpiece by our talented Melody!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This should emphasize to each of us the importance to have in place to let folks here know if something happens to us. I know we care so much about each other and because of that need to have a way to let others know what's going on in such situations. Don't assue that "oh, they won't miss me..etc.) We truly have become like a family; closer to some than others but family still. Just IMHO.


Very well put Gwen 👍👍👍 I have Jamie and Amy both that will post if something were to happen to me. I might not always say it but when sisters of my heart have not posted for a long time I wonder if they are ok and well. 
Ian
Having a very good time on holiday, I really needed to just get away.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very well put Gwen 👍👍👍 I have Jamie and Amy both that will post if something were to happen to me. I might not always say it but when sisters of my heart have not posted for a long time I wonder if they are ok and well.
> Ian
> Having a very good time on holiday, I really needed to just get away.


I'm glad you could take some time away...you've had a very stressful year or two!!
And that reminds me...did we hear from Sam at all yesterday? I worry that he may be visiting the health spa again!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are the pictures I said I would post.


I really like how it stripes, must have just the right number of stitches, nice cable forming!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for doing this Julie. I still pray for her but must admit I have not been hopefull as of late.


I too, was finding it hard to remain positive- but you probably by now have read the really good news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hallelujah! Thank you for your perseverance in getting us information Julie. Thank God Valerie is still fighting and healing.


Thanks Gwen! In many ways it is thanks to our telecommunications people. She has been out of hospital this last time just a couple of months- I am hoping she may be able to take up her bee keeping again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This should emphasize to each of us the importance to have in place to let folks here know if something happens to us. I know we care so much about each other and because of that need to have a way to let others know what's going on in such situations. Don't assue that "oh, they won't miss me..etc.) We truly have become like a family; closer to some than others but family still. Just IMHO.


I must look into setting up something myself- maybe a codicil to my Will?!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen I have to agree. I am sure that I am guilty of disappearing a time or two and Julie as well as some of my ktp e's have got ahold of me when I worked at the pizza place. We are a worldwide extended family here and I love and appreciate each and every one of you. ((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like how it stripes, must have just the right number of stitches, nice cable forming!


Thank you Julie. I was worried that the cable may not show to we'll with the stripes but I am thrilled with it so far. I am making it in a size that should fit him in the fall/winter time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I have to agree. I am sure that I am guilty of disappearing a time or two and Julie as well as some of my ktp e's have got ahold of me when I worked at the pizza place. We are a worldwide extended family here and I love and appreciate each and every one of you. ((((((((HUGS))))))))


You did have a lot to contend with, Mel, with that mold problem in particular, and you do hold down a job as well.
I am in on the hugs!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess you are right but I do what I do for my family. They are my #1 priority. &#9825;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Here are the pictures I said I would post.


Your little sweater is looking great Melody . Look forward to seeing it finished
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. I was worried that the cable may not show to we'll with the stripes but I am thrilled with it so far. I am making it in a size that should fit him in the fall/winter time.


No, I reckon it is showing up pretty well- possibly because the colours are not too different/contrasting. I know I usually have cabled plain yarns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I guess you are right but I do what I do for my family. They are my #1 priority. ♡


 :thumbup: And hats off to you for that!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I reckon it is showing up pretty well- possibly because the colours are not too different/contrasting. I know I usually have cabled plain yarns.


I too have only done cables in a plain colored yarn. I agree if it was a crazy colored yarn I don't think it would show as well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: And hats off to you for that!


Thank you Julie. I just face each day as it comes. 
My Granny told me to Thank God for what you have.
Work hard for what you need and never take anything or anyone for granted.

I try to stick to that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I too have only done cables in a plain colored yarn. I agree if it was a crazy colored yarn I don't think it would show as well.


I don't think it would!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. I just face each day as it comes.
> My Granny told me to Thank God for what you have.
> Work hard for what you need and never take anything or anyone for granted.
> 
> I try to stick to that.


Very sound advice!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Designer1234: little 3 month old daughter named Jane Louise. 


I love the name. That was what I was going to name the little girl I never had - just six boys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fyi --- sam

Celebrating Thomas Jefferson's Birthday

Spotlight on wineries from Virginia

Ever wonder who the first United States wine aficionado was?

President Thomas Jefferson. In fact, the third president of the United States left such detailed notes on wine that books have been written from them, including Thomas Jefferson on Wine.

In honor of Virginia-born Jeffersons April 13th birthday and his wine legacy, we thought it fitting to introduce you to the wineries of Virginia.

Virginia has produced wine for more than 400 years, but recently, many critics have noted it as an up-and-coming wine region. While many varietals are produced in the state, chardonnay is the most widely planted.

There are around 200 wineries in Virginia. Here are three to consider:

Linden Vineyards
This winery produces 5000 cases of wine a year. Its about an hours drive from Washington D.C. and produces several chardonnays, rieslings and a variety of reds. Lindens 2008 Boisseau, a spicy red blend, is a wine worth considering as we enter BBQ season, as it is a perfect pairing for meat on the grill. Its $36 a bottle.

Lost Creek Winery
This winery has a Tuscan feel to it, and hosts many tastings and events. Its signature wine is a non-vintage vidal blanc made in a fresh light style. (Vidal blanc is a well known French/American hybrid grape). The winery also produces a dessert wine made from vidal grapes, called Late Harvest Alyce. The grapes stay on the vines well into fall, actually freezing before theyre picked to produce this sweet treat.

Hume Vineyards
This tiny winery boasts a handcrafted approach to winemaking. They produce several whites, but are most widely known for their Bordeaux varietals. This winery is a little off of the beaten track, so its fitting they produce a wine called Detour, a cabernet sauvignon, merlot blend, that sells for $25.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must look into setting up something myself- maybe a codicil to my Will?!


I don't know that it needs to be anything that formal. I just have a file in my MS Word documents that DH and the kids know to open that will contain some "in case of" scenarios and information.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all that lovely chocolate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from a slightly overcast West coast...shouldn't complain as the last week has been lovely.
> *Kathy* - Lovely to hear from you and it sounds like you have a very fashion conscious dog there! :lol:
> *Sharon* - Take care and don't get too exhausted over this wedding.
> *Brighteyes* - I hope your sense of taste returns soon, I can't imagine not enjoying eating! :roll:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you, Sam.

Mel - love the sweater.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free baby blanket pattern - very nice. --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/04/13/flying-geese-knit-baby-blanket/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-04-13%3A%20New%20Free%20Pattern%3A%20Our%20Flying%20Geese%20Knit%20Baby%20Blanket%21


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know that it needs to be anything that formal. I just have a file in my MS Word documents that DH and the kids know to open that will contain some "in case of" scenarios and information.


I was only half serious, Rookie! I do need somewhere that I can guarantee Bronwen would look- and as my Executor, the Will is one place!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Like the blanket pattern you posted Sam. :thumbup: 

Okay knitted to the pot where I divide foe the V neck. I am off for now to get supper going and then I hope to sit down later and finish the front. If not I have tomorrow off too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It really is going to be lovely. I meant to say that earlier today. You are not only a fast knitter but so talented. I am envious of your talent and speed.


gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. I was worried that the cable may not show to we'll with the stripes but I am thrilled with it so far. I am making it in a size that should fit him in the fall/winter time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


Thank you for this wonderful update. It will be a blessing to hear from Valerie when she is able to do so just as it is a blessing to be hearing from Shirley once again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Like the blanket pattern you posted Sam. :thumbup:
> 
> Okay knitted to the pot where I divide foe the V neck. I am off for now to get supper going and then I hope to sit down later and finish the front. If not I have tomorrow off too.


It looks great, Mel. You'll have it completed in no time as quickly as you knit. I just plod along, I'm so slow!!😃
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your granny is a wise woman.



gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. I just face each day as it comes.
> My Granny told me to Thank God for what you have.
> Work hard for what you need and never take anything or anyone for granted.
> 
> I try to stick to that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this pattern Sam. Thanks for posting.


thewren said:


> free baby blanket pattern - very nice. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/04/13/flying-geese-knit-baby-blanket/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-04-13%3A%20New%20Free%20Pattern%3A%20Our%20Flying%20Geese%20Knit%20Baby%20Blanket%21


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen!


pacer said:


> Thank you for this wonderful update. It will be a blessing to hear from Valerie when she is able to do so just as it is a blessing to be hearing from Shirley once again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Melody...You were certainly missed while you were away. So glad to have you posting once again. I love your sweater that you have in process. Gage must really be proud of you with all the neat things you knit and still have time for him and Greg.

Gwen...I will look forward to seeing your garden progress.

Flyt1...Love the view from your home. I love to see mountains, but don't get to see them often so feel free to share pictures throughout the year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I found the tea party that I posted Matthew's drawing of Ki Ki. On Jan. 6th I showed the drawing in progress and on Jan. 11th I showed the completed version of the drawing. It might work if you try to view www.knittingparadise.com/t-311263-56.html#6663552

I know I found it by going through my posts and found it in the post on January 11 at 18:43:23. I hope this helps those who want to view the drawing that Matthew has entered into the contest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I found the tea party that I posted Matthew's drawing of Ki Ki. On Jan. 6th I showed the drawing in progress and on Jan. 11th I showed the completed version of the drawing. It might work if you try to view http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311263-56.html#6663552
> 
> I know I found it by going through my posts and found it in the post on January 11 at 18:43:23. I hope this helps those who want to view the drawing that Matthew has entered into the contest.


That got it active!!!! It is such a lifelike drawing!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Julie, let me add another "Thank you" for tracking down information on Valerie. It's wonderful to hear that she is recovering! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got back from the dentist--the bum tooth is gone and half my face is still numb. Caught the infection early enough that no antibiotics are necessary--a blessing indeed. I go back in a month to discuss options for the remaining teeth. I really liked the dentist, too, which is a big plus.

Lovely photos of the new work.

I must go find something soft to eat!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice yarn on sweater


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was only half serious, Rookie! I do need somewhere that I can guarantee Bronwen would look- and as my Executor, the Will is one place!


But, if Bronwen is looking to find to the Will, it would mean that you would probably be in a very bad way and we would want to know way before the situation got that dire so that we could get the prayer warriors going. Maybe you could nominate someone on the Tea Party to be your posting "guardian".


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That got it active!!!! It is such a lifelike drawing!


Thank you Julie. I knew someone would know how to make it easier for others to see it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I found the tea party that I posted Matthew's drawing of Ki Ki. On Jan. 6th I showed the drawing in progress and on Jan. 11th I showed the completed version of the drawing. It might work if you try to view www.knittingparadise.com/t-311263-56.html#6663552
> 
> I know I found it by going through my posts and found it in the post on January 11 at 18:43:23. I hope this helps those who want to view the drawing that Matthew has entered into the contest.


I do remember it; it's a wonderful drawing. How great that Matthew has entered in the show!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, let me add another "Thank you" for tracking down information on Valerie. It's wonderful to hear that she is recovering! Hugs, Paula


Thanks so much, Paula!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, if Bronwen is looking to find to the Will, it would mean that you would probably be in a very bad way and we would want to know way before the situation got that dire so that we could get the prayer warriors going. Maybe you could nominate someone on the Tea Party to be your posting "guardian".


That is a valid point- I was presuming a rapid demise! But of course that may not happen! I'll have to put on my thinking cap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you Julie. I knew someone would know how to make it easier for others to see it.


It doesn't always work- not sure why?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw the tornadoes that hit Illinois when I was checking out the weather. Were any of our people affected? I sure hope not. They looked terrible.


I can truthfully say, as someone who has only ever seen this weather event on tv or online, even the smallest look terrible. Hope nobody died as a result of the current systems.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No the talk isn't something that is online & I'm not sure she would take my advise & listen.I talked to her last night & her response was she wouldn't have time for something like that. She lost her brother & SIL last summer & now it is her nephew who is sick, I can't imagine how she would be if it were her own child.she just stresses way too much & seems to think the only answer is antidepressants & sleeping pills. I don't think her doctor is doing her any favors by just giving pills & as you said, maybe she needs to go for counseling. She wants to quit work & her DH says he thinks that will be better for her, I thinkif she has more time to sit & stew about things it will only make matters worse. I have voiced my opinion but will have to wait & see.


Could you find some uplifting talks and music online to load onto a mp3 player and gift it to her?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Wisely, at some point, we as parents simply must step aside and let adult children make their own decision. If we have done our best to teach them to take their places in the big world, they will sink or swim on their own.
> 
> I'm not saying that at times our hearts don't ache for them and the consequences of their actions/decisions; we simply cannot take responsibility for them--decisions or consequences. As a Christian, I know that I will not answer for those things and I have enough of my own stupid or hurtful aspects in my life to have asked forgiveness from God.
> 
> ...


I so strongly believe that as parents one of the most important things is to do the best we can to bring them up to be able to make decisions for themsleves- and to wear the consequences when they make wrong decisions. And while with older kids I can make suggestions I can't tell them how to behave. (And herein lies why I find it hard with my niece. Having a teenager who just does as she is told and hates to make any decision no matter how simple goes against all my beliefs of parenting. Need to tell myself that as she is only with us for 5 months I am not parenting her).
This of course varies- I make a lot more suggestions to Maryanne and have at times told her what to do or not to do. But even here she is expected to make virtually all her own decisions. 
Some of you might not want to read this paragraph- you may think it inappropriate. And Joy I know just what you mean about Tim. Someone once asked me whether Maryanne had put her trust in God (it was young lad called Tim in fact!). My answer (which I hope he will understand now though he didn't really at the time) was that she had responded to the best of her ability. Over the last 10 years she has matured and I believe she now understands it as well as anyone can. And this is the most important thing Chritian parents do- show our children (and grandchildren) the truth of God but they need to make there own decisions here as well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, if Bronwen is looking to find to the Will, it would mean that you would probably be in a very bad way and we would want to know way before the situation got that dire so that we could get the prayer warriors going. Maybe you could nominate someone on the Tea Party to be your posting "guardian".


Jeanette, that is what I was thinking of doing for myself--finding someone here on the TP to be aware of how to contact my family if I were away, without notice to you all, for an extended period. I'm thinking several weeks minimum before it is thought to be necessary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. I just face each day as it comes.
> My Granny told me to Thank God for what you have.
> Work hard for what you need and never take anything or anyone for granted.
> 
> I try to stick to that.


Thank you also Julie, and what sage advice your Granny gave you Gagesmom. Thanks for sharing it with me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you also Julie, and what sage advice your Granny gave you Gagesmom. Thanks for sharing it with me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of you might not want to read this paragraph- you may think it inappropriate. And Joy I know just what you mean about Tim. Someone once asked me whether Maryanne had put her trust in God (it was young lad called Tim in fact!). My answer (which I hope he will understand now though he didn't really at the time) was that she had responded to the best of her ability. Over the last 10 years she has matured and I believe she now understands it as well as anyone can. And this is the most important thing Chritian parents do- show our children (and grandchildren) the truth of God but they need to make there own decisions here as well.


I agree with you, Margaret. If Tim was not truly understanding of what he asked me to explain to him and to show him how to go about asking God for what he wanted from Him, I do surely believe that he (Tim) will carry his childhood innocence to his grave and still awake to find himself in God's presence--as if he were a babe in arms. There is that innocence about him that harbors no ill-will or arrogance. Disappointment does show on his face but never disrespect, nor pride, nor hatred.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was only half serious, Rookie! I do need somewhere that I can guarantee Bronwen would look- and as my Executor, the Will is one place!


No reason why it can't be written note in the same envelope as the will then. But it doesn't need to be signed etc. Of course as Rookie pointed out it won't help if you get sas sick as Valerie did.
As I said in my PM David and the girls know to come here if something happens to me and keep you informed. And they would check my emails as well so any sent to me would get looked at some time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Like the blanket pattern you posted Sam. :thumbup:
> 
> Okay knitted to the pot where I divide foe the V neck. I am off for now to get supper going and then I hope to sit down later and finish the front. If not I have tomorrow off too.


It does look good- the cable shows up becuase it striped rather than patterned. Variagted wouldn't work at all. It woudl just end up a mess of colours.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Another common trick in store parking lots is for a person to offer to help put your groceries in the car for you and then the other person runs with the purse. After I load everything into the car, I lock the car doors to return the cart to the cart corral even if it is next to my car. I also lock my car while gassing up at the gas station. Caution is a good thing.


I have been told here in Australia, it is law that your vehicle has to be locked if you are more than 5m away from it. I also put my purse into the front of the car b4 loading groceries at the back. The car is locked and then the rear door only is unlocked for loading. It is locked b4 trolley is parked in bay. I also lock when at fuel stations. Over here, we have some lovely people who like to stick old receipts to middle of rear windscreen, the idea is that you will get out to check what it is without turning off the motor. I have had this once, I left it where it was until I was home.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Shirley, have read of one of your health issues, DM has same condition and we have identified one of her major triggers. She also has IBS so she has real fun at times. The trigger we identified was an allergy to dairy fat. By simply changing her to 2% milk, lite cheeses and margarine, hers is much more under control. Added benefit is the reduction of medications to control both conditions. Now we simply have to remind her periodically that she cannot have full cream anything anymore. With this under control, even the stresses created with the move and subsequent other issues have not disturbed this issue.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My son died of esophageal cancer and was given two months - He lasted 6 months and it was so hard for him as he couldn't eat and was in constant pain. He died weighing 64 pounds instead of the l60 he weighed throughout his adulthood. So dreadful an we felt so helpless. This was 5 years ago. I still dream of it and wake up a mess.


~~~Sending you wraps of love and care. No words can ease your pain, but we wish with all our hearts we could!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so terrible, Shirley. I cannot imagine a pain greater than losing a child. It makes me so sad to SSS Shane go from such s healthy young man to a skeleton. I'm praying for a miracle as are others but I'm very afraid.


~~~Wraps of love & care for you, too, Bonnie.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Shirley, have read of one of your health issues, DM has same condition and we have identified one of her major triggers. She also has IBS so she has real fun at times. The trigger we identified was an allergy to dairy fat. By simply changing her to 2% milk, lite cheeses and margarine, hers is much more under control. Added benefit is the reduction of medications to control both conditions. Now we simply have to remind her periodically that she cannot have full cream anything anymore. With this under control, even the stresses created with the move and subsequent other issues have not disturbed this issue.


The only milk I can drink is skim milk and I only use it for my cereal. I used to eat some Yogurt (frozen like Icecream) but have cut that way back. I was on 4 full days of antibiotics for a kidney infection and as I mentioned - my Diverticulosis seems to be under control for the first time in years. I use raisin bran and one prune a day now. I lost 27 pounds and in 2 months I have only put on 3 of those pounds. I think that might have something to do with feeling so much better. The new doctor who just opened his practice and who we were lucky enough to find , is so thorough and knowledgeable -Since I have come here, aside from the hospital visits I have improved 80%. He is always available for an appointment and as we were his second patients, he knows us very well. It makes all the difference.

It is so nice to be back here and talking to all of you again.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You live with what you have to live with. We had a Crib death (it is now known as SuddenInfant Death syndrome) of our little 3 month old daughter named Jane Louise. Once prior to that I had a nearly full term miscarriage and after the sids we had two mid term miscarriages. I nearly went under. We were in the service and Pat, luckily got home for some of them, but at that time husbands weren't allowed to visit with the mom. During that time our two healthy sons were born. Tough 4 or 5 years though. We survived it and managed to live through it. I don't recommend it.
> 
> Rob was 55 so we have had it both ways. Nothing you can do but hold each other up and carry on.
> 
> Enough sadness. We have a wonderful son and his family and our adopted daughter who is a flight attendant out of Calgary. We have each other and that has been the best part of our lives. We have been together 60 years and God has been good to us. UPs and downs as with everyone. But here we are and we are thankful.


~~~{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My planned dinner of ravioli is sitting in the fridge and DSF, nephew and niece no4 are enjoying KFC for dinner while DM and I are at ED with niece no 3 who for unknown reasons started to violently shudder. Doc sent us to ED for tests but, as normal for Lex, no answers and lots of head scratching. The ed doc thinks she needs eec to map electrical activity but this hosp does not have those facilities. So further investigations will need to be done elsewhere.


~~~Is ED the same as ER (emergency room)? Strong wishes for good results! and quickly!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> No reason why it can't be written note in the same envelope as the will then. But it doesn't need to be signed etc. Of course as Rookie pointed out it won't help if you get sas sick as Valerie did.
> As I said in my PM David and the girls know to come here if something happens to me and keep you informed. And they would check my emails as well so any sent to me would get looked at some time.


We made our WILL, and keep it in our safety deposit box. We also sent a copy to our two children who will be looking after our affairs to gether and our estate will be divided equally between them. They know now exactly what will happened. We talked to our son and he asked that l/2 of his share be put in trust for Hayley so we had a codicile written up and both my son and daughter received a copy. There is no mention of what is in the Will. Works well for us. Simple and written by our lawyer.

I have given my son 3 email addresses of friends and a KP member (actually checking it out and it is twoKP members)to be informed if necessary.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got back from the ED an hour ago with no answers as yet, needs further investigation through another hospital outpatient clinic. Back to GP tomorrow, when decision will be made about next cattle show because of this and because it is in a location with a whooping cough outbreak. It may not be worth doing this little show, especially with a big one coming up in 2 weeks which is a 5 day show.
> 
> Not happy with the 3 who stayed at home, walked in well after they had finished dinner to find their dirty dishes sitting in the sink. The 12 year old was chased up to wash up, no excuse to not to with her cast as there are gloves under the sink. I did the dishes DM and I used, as was fair as we ate while the others were being cleaned.
> 
> ...


~~~Your frustrations are real...and valid! Teaching responsibility and thoughtfulness is a tough task! Be consistent. We have your back....12 is old enough to be responsible. And if she breaks things....well...they are broken and don't magically get fixed or replaced. It is unfair of her to destroy her sister's tablet. She needs to take care of that problem. That's they way things work....there are consequences to actions....always. Hang in there! You are determined to make a positive, contributing memeber of society.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got back from the ED an hour ago with no answers as yet, needs further investigation through another hospital outpatient clinic. Back to GP tomorrow, when decision will be made about next cattle show because of this and because it is in a location with a whooping cough outbreak. It may not be worth doing this little show, especially with a big one coming up in 2 weeks which is a 5 day show.
> 
> Not happy with the 3 who stayed at home, walked in well after they had finished dinner to find their dirty dishes sitting in the sink. The 12 year old was chased up to wash up, no excuse to not to with her cast as there are gloves under the sink. I did the dishes DM and I used, as was fair as we ate while the others were being cleaned.
> 
> ...


~~~venting is healthy for the soul...and patience! It helps you think things through, too. Go girl!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Amen!


Thanks Pacer and Gwen. I missed you all on TP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you! I remember this now. Was't this one the first or possiby the first one that he did whiskers? I loved this one. 


pacer said:


> I found the tea party that I posted Matthew's drawing of Ki Ki. On Jan. 6th I showed the drawing in progress and on Jan. 11th I showed the completed version of the drawing. It might work if you try to view www.knittingparadise.com/t-311263-56.html#6663552
> 
> I know I found it by going through my posts and found it in the post on January 11 at 18:43:23. I hope this helps those who want to view the drawing that Matthew has entered into the contest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you got this taken care of. Now...having worked in a dental lab in my past let me say that as long as you can keep your natural teeth do so. Of course if there is a need to have them removed go with it and I'm sure your dentist will give you wise counsel. Hope you aren't in any pain or discomfort with the swelling. {{{HUGS}}}}



Sorlenna said:


> Just got back from the dentist--the bum tooth is gone and half my face is still numb. Caught the infection early enough that no antibiotics are necessary--a blessing indeed. I go back in a month to discuss options for the remaining teeth. I really liked the dentist, too, which is a big plus.
> 
> Lovely photos of the new work.
> 
> I must go find something soft to eat!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Now that they have closure, another family is starting to go through something similiar. This time, though, the woman's sister reported her missing after not hearing from her for a month. The missing woman's husband has now been charged with her murder.
> No word on what has happened to the woman yet.
> 
> I watch the news some nights and wonder what is going through some people's head. We had a hoon spotted by police doing the usual stupid stuff in a vehicle. The police helicopter followed them, with ground units attempting intercepts. End result a single vehicle accident. Human toll, driver light injuries, female passenger, in back seat, light injuries, male passenger in front passenger seat, broken neck. Now it has come out that the vehicle was unregistered and unsafe and the idiot driver's idiot mother is blaming the government for not providing an area for said idiot son to do this to his friend. The friend with the broken neck is in hospital.


~~~The idiot mom is why there is an idiot son. What a waste! So sorry. That broken neck is probably going to have long long term repercussions. So sad.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know that it needs to be anything that formal. I just have a file in my MS Word documents that DH and the kids know to open that will contain some "in case of" scenarios and information.


Each of my kids have a copy of our will, and the original is in our safety deposit box.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My father died of lung cancer while I was in high school many, many years ago. I dreamed of him and his fight for years afterwards. Things were so different then. When my mother brought him home we had no idea how long he'd have.
> In the early 1950's, very little was known about cancer. The doctors told her to boil everything he ate with because they didn't know if it was contagious.
> I know it sounds odd to younger people but this was at the time when doctors were on tv advertising cigarettes.
> Cancer is such a horrible, horrible disease. It can affect anyone at any age.
> ...


~~~I did some long term studies of cancer patients....one of the major lessons I came away with was....cancer is insidious. Every case is unique, unpredictable, and always disastrous. My heart is with yours, June....extending out to all who are touched by cancer.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I got to sit for a bit after supper and I gave one side of the front done. Middle stitch is on a stitch holder. The I will finish the other half of the front. Looking forward to doing the sleeves. I am loving this yarn and this sweater. Off to bed. Tossed and turned til 2 am. Couldn't stop coughing last night.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry there are more worries for your family...continuing the prayers & hugs.


Not sure if Lex is more upset about not knowing what or why this is occurring or about the possible impact this may cause on one of her activities. She is on her school cattle display team and they have a show to go to this weekend. Lex is seeing GP this afternoon about this and about whether is will be safe for her because there is a whooping cough outbreak in the little town that is having the show. The question is whether it is safe for her as she hasn't had the high school boosters which includes the whooping cough vaccination because she is a heart kid and some of the vaccinations are not recommended for them. We are telling her not to worry, to talk to the doctor but her health comes first before her activities.

Her sister, thankfully, gets the cast off her arm tomorrow so both can start helping with the pool. Lex hasn't used the pool much recently because it is not as much fun by herself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is ED the same as ER (emergency room)? Strong wishes for good results! and quickly!


Yep ED=Emergency Department


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The workshops are a blessing. Especially for someone like me who needs all the guidance she can get. I haven't participated in many but I have them all bookmarked and will eventually do a lot more.
> Many thanks, Shirley, for all the work you put into them!!


I like the workshops as well, as even the closed ones remain available to learn from.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


 :-D :-D :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, what wonderful news and I'm so glad that Valerie gave the permission to share the news. So thankful and saying prayers of thanksgiving and continued prayers for full recovery.


~~~Absolutely wonderful! I hope our prayers in some way helped to sustain her. So glad she is getting better. It's amazing the power of two sticks and a string........


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Margaret! I have emailed Dr McClung back to say I am sure many will be saying how glad we are to hear such good news.


~~~Thank you Julie, for your efforts. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Wisely, at some point, we as parents simply must step aside and let adult children make their own decision. If we have done our best to teach them to take their places in the big world, they will sink or swim on their own.
> 
> I'm not saying that at times our hearts don't ache for them and the consequences of their actions/decisions; we simply cannot take responsibility for them--decisions or consequences. As a Christian, I know that I will not answer for those things and I have enough of my own stupid or hurtful aspects in my life to have asked forgiveness from God.
> 
> ...


~~~No apologies needed....you write beautiful books...and your sharing is very generous & heart-felt.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You have said this so well Joy.


~~~I agree!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you got this taken care of. Now...having worked in a dental lab in my past let me say that as long as you can keep your natural teeth do so. Of course if there is a need to have them removed go with it and I'm sure your dentist will give you wise counsel. Hope you aren't in any pain or discomfort with the swelling. {{{HUGS}}}}


My teeth have been shot for years, Gwen--I've been talked into spending thousands of dollars (crowns, fillings, what have you) only to have things go awry in a few months to just a year or two--and the dentist agrees there isn't really anything worth saving (runs in the family). I've been dealing with this all my life.

The extraction site's hurting now, since the shot wore off, but at least I did get some food and it's the healing kind of pain rather than the something's wrong pain. I can definitely tell the difference, and I know a night's sleep will do me good. I might take an ibuprofen before I go to bed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> I found the tea party that I posted Matthew's drawing of Ki Ki. On Jan. 6th I showed the drawing in progress and on Jan. 11th I showed the completed version of the drawing. It might work if you try to view www.knittingparadise.com/t-311263-56.html#6663552
> 
> I know I found it by going through my posts and found it in the post on January 11 at 18:43:23. I hope this helps those who want to view the drawing that Matthew has entered into the contest.


It helped me, and I was able to save the picture onto my laptop for future enjoyment. I will be able to read any judges comments you pass on and see what they are referring to. I hope Matthew does not mind me doing this. I will not be printing it out or distributing it in any way, simply enjoying it for myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No reason why it can't be written note in the same envelope as the will then. But it doesn't need to be signed etc. Of course as Rookie pointed out it won't help if you get sas sick as Valerie did.
> As I said in my PM David and the girls know to come here if something happens to me and keep you informed. And they would check my emails as well so any sent to me would get looked at some time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you Julie, for your efforts. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is ED the same as ER (emergency room)? Strong wishes for good results! and quickly!


Yes, ours are now called Emergency Department. Fortunately, any investigations can go through the private hospital system, so much faster than the public system.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Your frustrations are real...and valid! Teaching responsibility and thoughtfulness is a tough task! Be consistent. We have your back....12 is old enough to be responsible. And if she breaks things....well...they are broken and don't magically get fixed or replaced. It is unfair of her to destroy her sister's tablet. She needs to take care of that problem. That's they way things work....there are consequences to actions....always. Hang in there! You are determined to make a positive, contributing member of society.


Well, now she has no tablet until this one can be looked at, which will either be Thursday or not until next Monday. However, in a bid to get her to look after something, have convinced her to save her money up to buy herself a prepaid phone. I did emphasis that she would need to ensure that she saves every month to buy her credit. Will see if this works. I am working on the theory that if she picks it and pays for it herself, having saved the money up first, it may last longer and be taken better care of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, now she has no tablet until this one can be looked at, which will either be Thursday or not until next Monday. However, in a bid to get her to look after something, have convinced her to save her money up to buy herself a prepaid phone. I did emphasis that she would need to ensure that she saves every month to buy her credit. Will see if this works. I am working on the theory that if she picks it and pays for it herself, having saved the money up first, it may last longer and be taken better care of.


Hopefully that will work!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The idiot mom is why there is an idiot son. What a waste! So sorry. That broken neck is probably going to have long long term repercussions. So sad.


For that lad, it is now a waiting game to see if he will eventually recover or if he will have paralasis and to what extent. For now, they simply say he is recovering in hospital.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My teeth have been shot for years, Gwen--I've been talked into spending thousands of dollars (crowns, fillings, what have you) only to have things go awry in a few months to just a year or two--and the dentist agrees there isn't really anything worth saving (runs in the family). I've been dealing with this all my life.
> 
> The extraction site's hurting now, since the shot wore off, but at least I did get some food and it's the healing kind of pain rather than the something's wrong pain. I can definitely tell the difference, and I know a night's sleep will do me good. I might take an ibuprofen before I go to bed.


Know that feeling, have a full upper plate and supposed to wear a partial bottom, but the wire hooks were causing damage so stopped wearing it. In a few years time will have to tackle the system again and get remaining teeth removed and have both full plates. Mine though is a result of a lifetime of neglect and a lack of funds for permanent replacements. Unfortunately it is too late for any other options for me. I have been told it is better to keep natural teeth as long as possible, but if they impact on my health, all bets off.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well all caught up for once, p39, will come back to ktp later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Could you find some uplifting talks and music online to load onto a mp3 player and gift it to her?


I don't know if she would listen to it but maybe I could ask.
One of my friends listens to meditation every night I suggested that & age just rolled her eyes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, I hope you get all the trouble with the girls sorted out soon, seems like you have sure been overloaded lately.

Pacer, that s a great drawing, I hope Atthew does well in the competition.

Caren, I hope you are having a great vacation.

Melody, I think your grandmother gave you great advise. Your little sweater s going t be beautiful.

I had company for supper one of DHs cousins & his wife as well as both my boys & GKs. DIL is away with her mom for a couple of days.
I did ham, scalloped potatoes, home made baked beans, vegetables, fresh home made bread & lemon & chocolate pie. It went over quite well & not too many leftovers.
Well, I'm ff to bed, night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, I hope you get all the trouble with the girls sorted out soon, seems like you have sure been overloaded lately.
> 
> Pacer, that s a great drawing, I hope Atthew does well in the competition.
> 
> ...


That was a regular feast!
Sleep well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, that is what I was thinking of doing for myself--finding someone here on the TP to be aware of how to contact my family if I were away, without notice to you all, for an extended period. I'm thinking several weeks minimum before it is thought to be necessary.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well it's been several weeks since Kathleen Doris posted so has anyone heard from her . I noticed because I haven't seen her lovely flowered avatar 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just pulled a WIP out and realised that I did not put with it a note on what I was actually doing with this project. This one is, as a result, being frogged.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~No apologies needed....you write beautiful books...and your sharing is very generous & heart-felt.


I agree I enjoy reading your posts and hearing about you and your family and part of you is your faith . So you write as many books as you want. I love reading them 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's been several weeks since Kathleen Doris posted so has anyone heard from her . I noticed because I haven't seen her lovely flowered avatar
> Sonja


I have Chris's email- I just haven't got around to sending one- I must get more organised.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have Chris's email- I just haven't got around to sending one- I must get more organised.


I think you are very organised as it is and you did a very good job on finding out about Valerie ( hope I got the name right ) 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've started my very first shawl . I didn't mean to as I have quite a few projects that need finishing . Oh well it's started now . I nearly pulled the whole thing out as I thought I had gone wrong . Didn't see any points . Forgot it is knit from the top down &#128512;
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done, Sonja!!

And thank you for the comments on my ''book'' posted earlier. You all are very kind and, likely, very tolerant of me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning Ohio Joy - Have a wonderful day. I'm OK for now, will try another note later on... VA Sharon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

February's club sock from Stranded in Oz. Only just finished it in time (and only becuase Melissa gave us a few extra days)- for some reason I was was occupied on other socks!
Feats in Socks has been a great success- large niumbers of people coming in just to see it still.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think you are very organised as it is and you did a very good job on finding out about Valerie ( hope I got the name right )
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja! If you were to visit me, you might reconsider!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've started my very first shawl . I didn't mean to as I have quite a few projects that need finishing . Oh well it's started now . I nearly pulled the whole thing out as I thought I had gone wrong . Didn't see any points . Forgot it is knit from the top down 😀
> Sonja


You are doing far better than I did with my first attempt at triangular two weeks ago!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> February's club sock from Stranded in Oz. Only just finished it in time (and only becuase Melissa gave us a few extra days)- for some reason I was was occupied on other socks!
> Feats in Socks has been a great success- large niumbers of people coming in just to see it still.


Good on you, Margaret! Well done!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I found the tea party that I posted Matthew's drawing of Ki Ki. On Jan. 6th I showed the drawing in progress and on Jan. 11th I showed the completed version of the drawing. It might work if you try to view www.knittingparadise.com/t-311263-56.html#6663552
> 
> I know I found it by going through my posts and found it in the post on January 11 at 18:43:23. I hope this helps those who want to view the drawing that Matthew has entered into the contest.


I'm looking forward to having a chance to vote for Matthew's drawing. It's interesting to see his improvement.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The only milk I can drink is skim milk and I only use it for my cereal. I used to eat some Yogurt (frozen like Icecream) but have cut that way back. I was on 4 full days of antibiotics for a kidney infection and as I mentioned - my Diverticulosis seems to be under control for the first time in years. I use raisin bran and one prune a day now. I lost 27 pounds and in 2 months I have only put on 3 of those pounds. I think that might have something to do with feeling so much better. The new doctor who just opened his practice and who we were lucky enough to find , is so thorough and knowledgeable -Since I have come here, aside from the hospital visits I have improved 80%. He is always available for an appointment and as we were his second patients, he knows us very well. It makes all the difference.
> 
> It is so nice to be back here and talking to all of you again.


And it's wonderful to have you back. A new, young doctor who listens and understands is a blessing. I've been going to my doctor for almost 20 years. He was that young doctor you described when I first went to him. We understand each other and he trusts me when I tell him how I feel or I phone with a request for an antibiotic.
Thank goodness, my overall health is good enough that I'm not in his office often!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8 am here and it is a beautiful morning. Sun is shining. Birds are singing and I have the day off. :thumbup: 

Just got caught up and I have to go for now. Got to go and wake up Gage and get him ready for school. See you a little later on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8 am here and it is a beautiful morning. Sun is shining. Birds are singing and I have the day off. :thumbup:
> 
> Just got caught up and I have to go for now. Got to go and wake up Gage and get him ready for school. See you a little later on.


And I am about to go to bed! 
HAve a lovely day. Say hello to Gage from me.

Night night all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Wisely, at some point, we as parents simply must step aside and let adult children make their own decision. If we have done our best to teach them to take their places in the big world, they will sink or swim on their own.
> 
> I'm not saying that at times our hearts don't ache for them and the consequences of their actions/decisions; we simply cannot take responsibility for them--decisions or consequences. As a Christian, I know that I will not answer for those things and I have enough of my own stupid or hurtful aspects in my life to have asked forgiveness from God.
> 
> ...


So true, thanks Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did some long term studies of cancer patients....one of the major lessons I came away with was....cancer is insidious. Every case is unique, unpredictable, and always disastrous. My heart is with yours, June....extending out to all who are touched by cancer.


Thank you, it's a horrible disease. I just pray that it is eradicated in my lifetime like polio was. Younger people don't know the fear we lived with when I was growing up. When the weather started turning hot in early summer, everyone feared to even go to public places.
Just my opinion, but there should be statues of Jonas Salk in front of every hospital. He's definitely one of my heroes!! Without his vaccine, we'd be living in fear of polio in addition to cancer!!!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Denise - so awful to hear about that murder. Her family and fiance must be devastated. 

Thanks for posting the beautiful photos.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've started my very first shawl . I didn't mean to as I have quite a few projects that need finishing . Oh well it's started now . I nearly pulled the whole thing out as I thought I had gone wrong . Didn't see any points . Forgot it is knit from the top down 😀
> Sonja


Another of your masterpieces. What's the name of this pattern? It's going to be lovely...really like the color, too.
How is your DH's face since the fall? I hope he's not in too much pain
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> February's club sock from Stranded in Oz. Only just finished it in time (and only becuase Melissa gave us a few extra days)- for some reason I was was occupied on other socks!
> Feats in Socks has been a great success- large niumbers of people coming in just to see it still.


Like those socks!! Of course, I like anything purple or lavender. I have to get busy and make myself some anklet socks for the summer. But first I want to make the socks my sister requested for Christmas!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wish I had access to fresh mulberries...remember climbing the trees and eating the berries when we lived on the farm...we were even known to eat the berries when they were still green and ended up with tummy aches. I'll have to see where I can get mulberry leaves. Thanks for the idea.


I had a mulberry tree in my backyard but the robins got to the berries before I did.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~venting is healthy for the soul...and patience! It helps you think things through, too. Go girl!


Ditto... re Busyworkerbee


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I am about to go to bed!
> HAve a lovely day. Say hello to Gage from me.
> 
> Night night all.


Thank you Margaret and I told him hello.

As I got up and got going this morning I noticed a twinge of pain between my right shoulder blade and spine. It feels like a pulled muscle. I don't know if I slept the wrong way or if I did something yesterday or last night that I don't remember doing. Lying down now. I can do certain things but others I can't and to breath a deeper breath is making my eyes water 
. Might just have to go to the dr. Keep ya posted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bless your heart. My dad had poor teeth and just went one day to the dentist on base an had them pull all his teeth...even the good ones. Thank goodnes I took more after my mom and have pretty good teeth. Friday I have my crown set in(temporary put in last week). I hope the discomfort is minimal today and that you heal quickly.


Sorlenna said:


> My teeth have been shot for years, Gwen--I've been talked into spending thousands of dollars (crowns, fillings, what have you) only to have things go awry in a few months to just a year or two--and the dentist agrees there isn't really anything worth saving (runs in the family). I've been dealing with this all my life.
> 
> The extraction site's hurting now, since the shot wore off, but at least I did get some food and it's the healing kind of pain rather than the something's wrong pain. I can definitely tell the difference, and I know a night's sleep will do me good. I might take an ibuprofen before I go to bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be lovely. What is the pattern?


Swedenme said:


> I've started my very first shawl . I didn't mean to as I have quite a few projects that need finishing . Oh well it's started now . I nearly pulled the whole thing out as I thought I had gone wrong . Didn't see any points . Forgot it is knit from the top down 😀
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE those.....my size is.......LOL!


darowil said:


> February's club sock from Stranded in Oz. Only just finished it in time (and only becuase Melissa gave us a few extra days)- for some reason I was was occupied on other socks!
> Feats in Socks has been a great success- large niumbers of people coming in just to see it still.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n: The mountains are beautiful and so are the blossoms. I think we're a month or more away from our blossoms. Can't wait to see them. It's been a long winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My son died of esophageal cancer and was given two months - He lasted 6 months and it was so hard for him as he couldn't eat and was in constant pain. He died weighing 64 pounds instead of the l60 he weighed throughout his adulthood. So dreadful an we felt so helpless. This was 5 years ago. I still dream of it and wake up a mess.


Shirley, that is so awful for you. Such a tragedy to lose a child.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja! If you were to visit me, you might reconsider!


I would love to visit not just you but your beautiful country .whenever I watch a nature programme that shows parts of New Zealand I always say that's were I want to visit 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are doing far better than I did with my first attempt at triangular two weeks ago!


Now I've got going the pattern is a fairly easy repeat . Hope I haven't spoke to soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Another of your masterpieces. What's the name of this pattern? It's going to be lovely...really like the color, too.
> How is your DH's face since the fall? I hope he's not in too much pain
> Junek


Thank you June . The shawl is a free one on ravelry and comes in 2 sizes it's called Beginners lace shawl by JuJu Vail 
Husband face and head are doing fine lumps gone down just a bit multi coloured . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bless your heart. My dad had poor teeth and just went one day to the dentist on base an had them pull all his teeth...even the good ones. Thank goodnes I took more after my mom and have pretty good teeth. Friday I have my crown set in(temporary put in last week). I hope the discomfort is minimal today and that you heal quickly.


I find it funny that under your post I have a pop up add for dental work . Under Melody s post is a pop up add for orthopedic beds and some one else's was a gardening one . But the weirdest one of all is the one to do with pneumonia as I've not mentioned any thing on line about it but had a conversation with my son in my living room 😳

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE those.....my size is.......LOL!


Can I add my size too😄 they are lovely Margaret 
I've give details about the shawl in reply to Junes post

Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No the talk isn't something that is online & I'm not sure she would take my advise & listen.I talked to her last night & her response was she wouldn't have time for something like that. She lost her brother & SIL last summer & now it is her nephew who is sick, I can't imagine how she would be if it were her own child.she just stresses way too much & seems to think the only answer is antidepressants & sleeping pills. I don't think her doctor is doing her any favors by just giving pills & as you said, maybe she needs to go for counseling. She wants to quit work & her DH says he thinks that will be better for her, I thinkif she has more time to sit & stew about things it will only make matters worse. I have voiced my opinion but will have to wait & see.


I have to agree with you, I think giving up her job would be one of the worst things she could do, I think she would just get much worse. 
That is all you can do, hopefully they will get her some help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> from Nicho-On a much happier note, congrats to those celebrating wonderful wedding anniversaries. Long may the happiness continue. Shirley's 60th anniversary is in April 21 and as others have said, she hopes that she and Pat can get away to explore the northern part of Vancouver Island.============
> 
> Thankyou and the others, very much for wishing us well for our 60th. It is on the 21st and I appreciate the good wishes.
> 
> ...


Shirley, so good to hear from you, you are very much missed when you are not here. 
I'm so glad that the move has been so good for you in the long run, kidney infections and such, not withstanding. 
Congrats on your upcoming anniversary!! 
Wonderful that Halley is doing so well, it's so nice that you were able to make the move so that you can still be close by while she's growing up. 
Hugs!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful start on a shawl, Sonja, and love the socks, Margaret. My mother would really like those, too (she's a purple fan). 

The mouth is sore but seems manageable; I took an aspirin before I went to bed last night and once I fell asleep, I stayed asleep--the cats even let me sleep a half hour longer than usual this morning! :shock: 

I'm off to work in a few, sending good thoughts, healing thoughts, and hugs & blessings!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, glad you are feeling better.
Mellie, please see doctor. Cough could have progressed to walking pneumonia.
Sonja, shawl beautiful color and bro knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, it's a horrible disease. I just pray that it is eradicated in my lifetime like polio was. Younger people don't know the fear we lived with when I was growing up. When the weather started turning hot in early summer, everyone feared to even go to public places.
> Just my opinion, but there should be statues of Jonas Salk in front of every hospital. He's definitely one of my heroes!! Without his vaccine, we'd be living in fear of polio in addition to cancer!!!
> Junek


So true June, but with the people who think vaccines are bad I'm afraid polio will be another disease we will be seeing again. :roll: :thumbdown: 
I wrote a letter to my MLA requesting they put a law in place making vaccinations madatory for those attending public schools but he didn't even acknowledge getting the letter. ( for those who don't remember my mentioning it, I almost lost my youngest to whooping cough when he was 3 months because of unvaccinated kids in my older sons class) I wrote because of the measles out break this winter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true June, but with the people who think vaccines are bad I'm afraid polio will be another disease we will be seeing again. :roll: :thumbdown:
> I wrote a letter to my MLA requesting they put a law in place making vaccinations madatory for those attending public schools but he didn't even acknowledge getting the letter. ( for those who don't remember my mentioning it, I almost lost my youngest to whooping cough when he was 3 months because of unvaccinated kids in my older sons class) I wrote because of the measles out break this winter.


We too are seeing a rise in all these illnesses again due to children / adults not being vaccinated also Tb is on the rise again 
Sonja


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We too are seeing a rise in all these illnesses again due to children / adults not being vaccinated also Tb is on the rise again
> Sonja


Here in Canada we are also seeing outbreaks of measles; another disease that was iradicated by vaccines.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June . The shawl is a free one on ravelry and comes in 2 sizes it's called Beginners lace shawl by JuJu Vail
> Husband face and head are doing fine lumps gone down just a bit multi coloured .
> Sonja


Your shawl is going to be beautiful.
Glad your DH is doing better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, glad your mouth is doing better.
Melody, if th pain isn't better soon, you better get to the doctor, sometimes in females, heart problems don't present as expected but as pain in neck & shoulders.

I was listening to the radio this am & they were talking about how amazing the Northern lights have been recently.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/aurora-borealis-roars-back-to-saskatchewan-1.3028172

I was also looking up the pattern for Sonjas shawl & came across this pattern that I may have to try soon although I may skip the buttons.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gothic-lace-cowl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Margaret and I told him hello.
> 
> As I got up and got going this morning I noticed a twinge of pain between my right shoulder blade and spine. It feels like a pulled muscle. I don't know if I slept the wrong way or if I did something yesterday or last night that I don't remember doing. Lying down now. I can do certain things but others I can't and to breath a deeper breath is making my eyes water
> . Might just have to go to the dr. Keep ya posted.


Sounds like that is more than a twinge worth of pain, Mel- you take care!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would love to visit not just you but your beautiful country .whenever I watch a nature programme that shows parts of New Zealand I always say that's were I want to visit
> Sonja


And you would be most welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now I've got going the pattern is a fairly easy repeat . Hope I haven't spoke to soon
> Sonja


As you are offline- I wonder if you are knitting? sincerely hope all is going well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another common trick in store parking lots is for a person to offer to help put your groceries in the car for you and then the other person runs with the purse. After I load everything into the car, I lock the car doors to return the cart to the cart corral even if it is next to my car. I also lock my car while gassing up at the gas station. Caution is a good thing.


I also lock the car while returning the cart, if I'm by myself, and same at the gas station, there was a thing going on several years ago where when you were filling the car they would go through the passenger side and take the purse or just wallet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true June, but with the people who think vaccines are bad I'm afraid polio will be another disease we will be seeing again. :roll: :thumbdown:
> I wrote a letter to my MLA requesting they put a law in place making vaccinations madatory for those attending public schools but he didn't even acknowledge getting the letter. ( for those who don't remember my mentioning it, I almost lost my youngest to whooping cough when he was 3 months because of unvaccinated kids in my older sons class) I wrote because of the measles out break this winter.


When I started school and I think when my children started school, vaccinations were mandatory before a child could go to school. Parents had to have written proof. And I agree, it should be that way now and in the future!! 
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

This must be "have trouble with your teeth" week! My younger daughter called yesterday morning saying that she thought she had an abscessed tooth. Her face was all swollen on the right side - she looked like she'd been in a fight! She got an appointment for 11 a.m. which meant I had to pick up her youngest from pre-school at 11:30. I met her at the dentist - she is on 2 antibiotics to get rid of the infection and then they'll work on fixing the abscess. She is taking her accounting test this afternoon - she said that she isn't in pain, it's just sore and achy. Hope she does well.

I'm making veggie lasagna today for our church dinner on Thurs. I'll bake it today and Bob can re-heat it Thurs. afternoon and take it over to church nice and hot. I'm using all fresh vegetables, so it's been a process getting them ready. Think I'll let them cool, have some lunch and then put everything together and bake it this afternoon.

Off to eat, smelling all this good stuff cooking is making me hungry! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, glad your mouth is doing better.
> Melody, if th pain isn't better soon, you better get to the doctor, sometimes in females, heart problems don't present as expected but as pain in neck & shoulders.
> 
> I was listening to the radio this am & they were talking about how amazing the Northern lights have been recently.
> ...


Sorlenna I'm also glad the pain is easing 
Melody I too was thinking that if the pain is hurting that much you should go to the doctors , says me who keeps saying I'll go tomorrow , tomorrow

Bonnie are you like me go looking for one pattern and add another 3 or more to your to do list 😃
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As you are offline- I wonder if you are knitting? sincerely hope all is going well!


Not knitting mores the pity out walking the dog and now I have to start cooking ( I'm sure that's a bad word in some language it is in mine ) . Oh well I will in a minute or two 😜
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> This must be "have trouble with your teeth" week! My younger daughter called yesterday morning saying that she thought she had an abscessed tooth. Her face was all swollen on the right side - she looked like she'd been in a fight! She got an appointment for 11 a.m. which meant I had to pick up her youngest from pre-school at 11:30. I met her at the dentist - she is on 2 antibiotics to get rid of the infection and then they'll work on fixing the abscess. She is taking her accounting test this afternoon - she said that she isn't in pain, it's just sore and achy. Hope she does well.


Good luck to her on her test, and my sympathies--been there one too many times myself, but the meds should work fast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Like those socks!! Of course, I like anything purple or lavender. I have to get busy and make myself some anklet socks for the summer. But first I want to make the socks my sister requested for Christmas!
> Junek


You've still got 8 months till this Christmas!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Margaret and I told him hello.
> 
> As I got up and got going this morning I noticed a twinge of pain between my right shoulder blade and spine. It feels like a pulled muscle. I don't know if I slept the wrong way or if I did something yesterday or last night that I don't remember doing. Lying down now. I can do certain things but others I can't and to breath a deeper breath is making my eyes water
> . Might just have to go to the dr. Keep ya posted.


Thats not sounding good- if it doesn't clear ti might well need to be checked especially as it is affecting your breathing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would love to visit not just you but your beautiful country .whenever I watch a nature programme that shows parts of New Zealand I always say that's were I want to visit
> Sonja


It is beautiful indeed. But a long way for you to travel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is quite possible Julie. Over Christmas I lost 30 pounds and have kept off 27 of them. It has helped with the pain of my shoulder, and other health issues. I feel better now and it sure makes a difference in what I can do.
> 
> One thing, it gave me a good start. I am not trying to keep them off but I am eating the way I always did at the lesser weight and it is staying there.


It is so good that with the milder weather, you can be more active than you were able to be before. It sounds like this was a very good move for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My planned dinner of ravioli is sitting in the fridge and DSF, nephew and niece no4 are enjoying KFC for dinner while DM and I are at ED with niece no 3 who for unknown reasons started to violently shudder. Doc sent us to ED for tests but, as normal for Lex, no answers and lots of head scratching. The ed doc thinks she needs eec to map electrical activity but this hosp does not have those facilities. So further investigations will need to be done elsewhere.


Oh Lord, I hope that they are able to figure out what is going on.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I was talking to Tess (can't remember her face here on ktp - on the tip of tongue). She had mentioned she had a bad cough one time and it ended up her having a rib our of place from it. Yikes. I had the cough the night before. Last nigh was fine. I don't remember the pain when I woke up and got out of bed. But I did have a sneezing fit. Probably 7 or 8 sneezes in a row and the pain seemed to show up then. I am sitting in my knitting chair with a hot water bottle watching a movie. No knitting going on. :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got back from the ED an hour ago with no answers as yet, needs further investigation through another hospital outpatient clinic. Back to GP tomorrow, when decision will be made about next cattle show because of this and because it is in a location with a whooping cough outbreak. It may not be worth doing this little show, especially with a big one coming up in 2 weeks which is a 5 day show.
> 
> Not happy with the 3 who stayed at home, walked in well after they had finished dinner to find their dirty dishes sitting in the sink. The 12 year old was chased up to wash up, no excuse to not to with her cast as there are gloves under the sink. I did the dishes DM and I used, as was fair as we ate while the others were being cleaned.
> 
> ...


I'd say she needs to do without any IPods or tablets, and should not be able to borrow anyone elses, unless she needs it for school work and then it is has to be with supervision, maybe then she'd get the idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> That must be a common trait for most toy breeds. We once had a male chihuahua who did the same. Quite entertaining to watch as long as the larger dog does not react badly.


 They are quite entertaining aren't they?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you were able to get some info and that she is doing so well, and much better than expected.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It is beautiful indeed. But a long way for you to travel.


I know if only I had a magic wand . I wonder if a knitted one would work 😀
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true June, but with the people who think vaccines are bad I'm afraid polio will be another disease we will be seeing again. :roll: :thumbdown:
> I wrote a letter to my MLA requesting they put a law in place making vaccinations madatory for those attending public schools but he didn't even acknowledge getting the letter. ( for those who don't remember my mentioning it, I almost lost my youngest to whooping cough when he was 3 months because of unvaccinated kids in my older sons class) I wrote because of the measles out break this winter.


On eof the other threads has been saying how terrible vaccinations are. But I've kept quite becuase I don't think I will be listened to. 
Our government have just announced that unvaccinated children won't get any welfare payments-excluding those who have meidical grounds for refusing. This still needs to be passed by parkaiment but the opposition support it soit seems like it will go ahead from 1 JAnuary next year. This includes the child care rebate.
But vaccination is so important- the risk from vaccines is minimal, much much less than the risk of getting serious complications from the diesease being prevented. If it was only your own child you were putting at risk then maybe you have a right to refuse vaccination. But do you have a right to put other kids at risk because of your refusal? ANd thisis why the govenment are bringing in this change- increasing numbers of parents refusing vaccinations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not knitting mores the pity out walking the dog and now I have to start cooking ( I'm sure that's a bad word in some language it is in mine ) . Oh well I will in a minute or two 😜
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbdown: choose which one fits your mood best! I realise cooking is not your favourite activity- but mother's are supposed to produce 3x24x7x52, and it does get tedious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You've still got 8 months till this Christmas!


My word you are up early Margaret! did you not sleep well?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know if only I had a magic wand . I wonder if a knitted one would work 😀
> Sonja


 :roll: :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> This must be "have trouble with your teeth" week! My younger daughter called yesterday morning saying that she thought she had an abscessed tooth. Her face was all swollen on the right side - she looked like she'd been in a fight! She got an appointment for 11 a.m. which meant I had to pick up her youngest from pre-school at 11:30. I met her at the dentist - she is on 2 antibiotics to get rid of the infection and then they'll work on fixing the abscess. She is taking her accounting test this afternoon - she said that she isn't in pain, it's just sore and achy. Hope she does well.
> 
> I'm making veggie lasagna today for our church dinner on Thurs. I'll bake it today and Bob can re-heat it Thurs. afternoon and take it over to church nice and hot. I'm using all fresh vegetables, so it's been a process getting them ready. Think I'll let them cool, have some lunch and then put everything together and bake it this afternoon.
> 
> Off to eat, smelling all this good stuff cooking is making me hungry! Hugs, Paula


Not good conditions under which to do an exam. Hope the pain is OK enough for her to concentrate- not like she can use anything too strong for the pain if she is concentrate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word you are up early Margaret! did you not sleep well?


No- no sleep yet. Tried- in fact went to bed early-much to David's amazement! but then found myself awake so decided I may as well be up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No- no sleep yet. Tried- in fact went to bed early-much to David's amazement! but then found myself awake so decided I may as well be up.


I went to bed really early- fortunately no phone calls came in last night- (unlike the night before!) but I have been up since about one- must take my pills in a moment- have some breakfast, and go lie down again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went to bed really early- fortunately no phone calls came in last night- (unlike the night before!) but I have been up since about one- must take my pills in a moment- have some breakfast, and go lie down again.


I'm thinking of heading back. probably wake David up and then he will stay awake for the rest of the night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm thinking of heading back. probably wake David up and then he will stay awake for the rest of the night.


 :thumbdown: But what can you do otherwise!?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbdown: But what can you do otherwise!?


I could put a sheet on my nieces bed and sleep there as no one else is here,.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I could put a sheet on my nieces bed and sleep there as no one else is here,.


That was what I was wondering- assumed the spare bed had to be where she is sleeping, except she is back in China.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My youngest son has just asked me if I want a coffee . Option 1 He likes using my new coffee machine Option 2 He is just being nice , or is it option 3 He is after something . I know which one my money is on &#128512;
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest son has just asked me if I want a coffee . Option 1 He likes using my new coffee machine Option 2 He is just being nice , or is it option 3 He is after something . I know which one my money is on 😀
> Sonja


I know which one I'd be choosing too! But also know which one I would like it to be, were I in your shoes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmmm......is big brother watching us?????


Swedenme said:


> I find it funny that under your post I have a pop up add for dental work . Under Melody s post is a pop up add for orthopedic beds and some one else's was a gardening one . But the weirdest one of all is the one to do with pneumonia as I've not mentioned any thing on line about it but had a conversation with my son in my living room 😳
> 
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> You've still got 8 months till this Christmas!


True, but I never know when Uncle Arthur will visit my shoulders. And I have other things to knit.
But, also, I'm a slow knitter!!😇


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I heard this on the news last night. Here in GA you must be vaccinated to enter public school. In fact, youngest DD who is transferring to Univ of GA just had me go pickup a record of her vaccinations because it is required before they will allow her to register at UGA! I also agree that vacinations are so important.


darowil said:


> On eof the other threads has been saying how terrible vaccinations are. But I've kept quite becuase I don't think I will be listened to.
> Our government have just announced that unvaccinated children won't get any welfare payments-excluding those who have meidical grounds for refusing. This still needs to be passed by parkaiment but the opposition support it soit seems like it will go ahead from 1 JAnuary next year. This includes the child care rebate.
> But vaccination is so important- the risk from vaccines is minimal, much much less than the risk of getting serious complications from the diesease being prevented. If it was only your own child you were putting at risk then maybe you have a right to refuse vaccination. But do you have a right to put other kids at risk because of your refusal? ANd thisis why the govenment are bringing in this change- increasing numbers of parents refusing vaccinations.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Pacer and Gwen. I missed you all on TP.


You were missed as well, Shirley. It's so nice to have you back and even nicer that you are feeling 80% better!

Darowil, you've got to have the prettiest feet in Oz!! Those sock are just gorgeous!!!

Mel, I have heard of people cracking a rib from a sneeze. Pain in back can also be from gallbladder and the increased pain breathing could be pleuresy. I'd say a trip to the doc would be wise!!! You know we all care about you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmmm......is big brother watching us?????


It was weird though made me want to look under the cushions 😃


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you! I remember this now. Was't this one the first or possiby the first one that he did whiskers? I loved this one.


Actually he drew a picture of a cat in December that had whiskers. He still doesn't always draw them in if he can't see them well enough. Not only is he autistic, but he has an eye muscle imbalance and has had the eye muscles detached and reattached to his eyes when he was 3 and again when he was 5 years old. It is corrected as well as could be done, but it is not perfect. We deal with the blessings we have in life and we are blessed that he can still move his eyes up and down as well as side to side.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I heard this on the news last night. Here in GA you must be vaccinated to enter public school. In fact, youngest DD who is transferring to Univ of GA just had me go pickup a record of her vaccinations because it is required before they will allow her to register at UGA! I also agree that vacinations are so important.


That is the case here in Michigan as well. I had to sign papers when we moved to the state since the boys were not up to schedule on some vaccinations. The state we moved from and the doctor we worked with in the previous state did not have the same requirements. DS#1 was on a different schedule of vaccinations due to an immune system problem earlier in his life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Forget where I found this photo of Robin Hood's Bay: for Darowil


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just past 4:30pm here and I am at work waiting outside the clinic that opens at 5. The Dr's office told me to come here tonight as I couldn't be seen by the dr til Thursday afternoon sometime. Hope the dr can help. Let you know after I see him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - and anyone else that is thinking of doing raised beds - this should give you some ideas. I especially like the "stairs" - I'm thinking flowers. --- sam

http://www.bhg.com/shop/garden-and-yard/structures/raised-garden-kits-a2415.html?sssdmh=dm17.795229&esrc=nwshop041415


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does the coast road go all the way around Australia? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Done the bobbles on the 6th repeat of the shrug- I am finding this quite compulsive knitting.
> The moon was shining in direct and I could not sleep. We've cooled down to 15 *C, which is a relief. But I need to rest or I will fall asleep in the morning at church!
> 
> Could not resist sharing this shot of the Coast out from Melbourne Australia, along The Great Coast Road, courtesy of my cousin Allison.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I see I have some catching up to do - will try to do that tonight. I have been trying to turn my sleeping habits around - not an easy task - was in bed by two last night so I am doing better. it's just I want to sleep all day regardless of what time I go to bed - not sure what that is all about.

our days have been lovely lately - warm especially in the afternoons - I have been able to have the door open for a while most afternoons. the wind still has a winter's chill to it but that will change soon enough. 

went to Alexis's play sunday - "Robin Hood" - they did a nice job on it - a little different than the classic story but they were having fun and that is what it is all about. two and a half hours long I was glad to get home.

the blanket is still being knitted - no baby yet - just about half way - maybe reach that point tonight. think it will need mailed since I don't think it will be done Friday which is when the baby is due.

reading on to catch up. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> does the coast road go all the way around Australia? --- sam


I have not the faintest idea Sam- I don't have a map of Australia big enough to tell me- Margaret may know, Denise, or Heather, Or Cathy. But I think in parts of the Northern Territory that that is highly unlikely. Also parts of Western Australia have very few people- but there may be where there are Mines.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what boat race? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! It did not make the broadcast I've been listening to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what boat race? --- sam


Cambridge and Oxford Universities in England have an annual Boat Race on part of the River Thames. People can get quite involved in it, backing one or other team.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know which one I'd be choosing too! But also know which one I would like it to be, were I in your shoes!


I would have lost my money Julie . He must have just been nice because he never asked for anything 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would have lost my money Julie . He must have just been nice because he never asked for anything
> Sonja


I would have lost that one too! How nice that he just wanted to do something for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forget where I found this photo of Robin Hood's Bay: for Darowil


It's dark in the picture so I don't recognise it but is there also a robin hoods bay in New Zealand because there is one not far from me and it does look similar to your picture 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just past 4:30pm here and I am at work waiting outside the clinic that opens at 5. The Dr's office told me to come here tonight as I couldn't be seen by the dr til Thursday afternoon sometime. Hope the dr can help. Let you know after I see him.


Hope they can tell you what's wrong Melody and do something about it 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a very cute summer top - free pattern - you need to scroll down just a little - it is called "cerro pullover" --- sam

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/home.php


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's dark in the picture so I don't recognise it but is there also a robin hoods bay in New Zealand because there is one not far from me and it does look similar to your picture
> Sonja


I would hope it does look similar- it is the one near Whitby I think! And so far as I know we don't have one in New Zealand- my reference was to Darowil because she (Margaret ) has been hoping to find a Guernsey pattern relating to Robin Hood's Bay!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well the dr was a her and she was very nice. She checked me for broken rib and found nothing. Listened to my breathing. Told me she could feel where I had pulled a muscle which was exactly where the pain is. She has me off work for 2 days and on muscle relaxers. She could see the pain I was in and told me to rest the next 2 days. On Thursday I will go see my doctor to see if I need more time off or not. I am just embarassed that it was from sneezing. What a dork. Lol. Anyways she has given me robaxacet for the day time and a stronger muscle relaxant for night time to help me sleep.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I heard this on the news last night. Here in GA you must be vaccinated to enter public school. In fact, youngest DD who is transferring to Univ of GA just had me go pickup a record of her vaccinations because it is required before they will allow her to register at UGA! I also agree that vacinations are so important.


I agree l00% Gwenie -- It is beyond my imagination when vaccinations have been given for years and years to suddenly find a huge number of parents refuse to vaccinate their children and therefore take the chance that the children will either get it or pass it on to other children who have not been vaccinated.

I had two cousins who got polio - one who spent two years in an iron lung (for those who don't know what that is - just search it. I remember sitting and reading to him while he was in the iron long and in my nightmares I still remember the sound of the pump that kept him breathing. The other was crippled and was on crutches and in pain the rest of his life. The first one died (in the iron lung). Polio was completely wiped out by the Salk Vaccine.

It makes me angry. Measles has not been a problem until this last 3 years.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've successfully eaten a baked potato! Woohoo! :mrgreen: I'm still a little hungry but that was good!

Melody, glad it's taken care of, and yes, it's amazing how fragile humans can be sometimes, but I find sneezing painful sometimes too. Hope the rest gets you back in the pink.

Julie, that's a beautiful picture. Looks so peaceful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it might be school holidays there but not here - in fact - that is about the time school begins the new year here. it could be hot and humid but not too bad - but you are right - if you want cooler weather October would be the time to come. I would think anytime after mid-october would be good for seeing the colors of the new england states. --- sam



nicho said:


> We are in a quandry about our trip to the States and can't decide what to do. Our first thoughts were to travel in August - KAP and a Nascar race at Watkins Glen being the main attractions. But the negatives are that it is school holidays (so travel and accommodation are more expensive) and probably still hot and probably humid. Don't like those conditions. We are leaning towards traveling in October as we have missed the fall colours on previous trips, but since I am doing some relief teaching in September through to 9 October, we can't get there till nearly mid month. I'm a bit concerned that we will miss the colours if we arrive that late and looking at the temperatures, it seems like it could be pretty cold. We are hoping to drive through New Hampshire, Vermont and upstate New York (Adirondacks through to Syracuse area) so anybody who lives in that area or knows those parts, can you offer some advice? Are we likely to find things are closed if we are traveling mid to late October? What do you think?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well the dr was a her and she was very nice. She checked me for broken rib and found nothing. Listened to my breathing. Told me she could feel where I had pulled a muscle which was exactly where the pain is. She has me off work for 2 days and on muscle relaxers. She could see the pain I was in and told me to rest the next 2 days. On Thursday I will go see my doctor to see if I need more time off or not. I am just embarassed that it was from sneezing. What a dork. Lol. Anyways she has given me rob ax acer for the day time and a stronger muscle relaxant for night time to help me sleep.


I thought your calling it a twinge was playing it down a bit much- hoping the two days sick leave are enough.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is beautiful indeed. But a long way for you to travel.


We lived for nearly 3 years on the North Island on the 
Whangaparaoa Penninsula. That is not too far north of Julie.

Such a wonderful place. We only covered the NOrth Island as Pat was working and we were used to the Canadian Rockies and thought we would explore and get to know the north Island. Julie showed a picture of the Puhoi Pub on the Tasman sea, not that far from where we lived. We used to go the Puhoi with NewZealand friends (all volunteer firefighters) as Pat was invited to join. Wonderful Place and wonderful memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% Gwenie -- It is beyond my imagination when vaccinations have been given for years and years to suddenly find a huge number of parents refuse to vaccinate their children and therefore take the chance that the children will either get it or pass it on to other children who have not been vaccinated.
> 
> I had two cousins who got polio - one who spent two years in an iron lung (for those who don't know what that is - just search it. I remember sitting and reading to him while he was in the iron long and in my nightmares I still remember the sound of the pump that kept him breathing. The other was crippled and was on crutches and in pain the rest of his life. The first one died (in the iron lung). Polio was completely wiped out by the Salk Vaccine.
> 
> It makes me angry. Measles has not been a problem until this last 3 years.


Measles has reemerged here with a vengeance. And don't know how- but I've heard Hydatids is making a come back- did they have that problem when you were here? Shirley- answered that myself- yes they did- but you may not have had a dog while you were in NZ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love using straw in the garden once the plants are up an inch or so - once the straw is down you don't need to water as often and it does help in keeping the weeds down.

one thing I remembered when I saw Gwen's garden - I have friends in Washington that do raised beds and they always lay week cloth on top of the ground - make a hole to plant the plant - once the plants are growing well they kind of cover the ground cloth and there are really no weeks. --- sam



darowil said:


> Are the flowers for looks or companion planting?
> Looks good. Mentioned it to David this morning-his repsonse was the shallow beds will dry up to quickly. Is this a problem with them do you know yet?
> He then said we could do deep ones and use hay. Then he decided that wool would work well. I pointed out that most of my 'wool' is not pure wool and so wouldn't break down well. And that I could think of somthing much better to use. No was his response- too many chemicals in todays print. I thought shredded paper would ahve been good
> So we decided to leave each others hobby out of the garden beds (which as we have no garden beds is irrelevant anyway!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've successfully eaten a baked potato! Woohoo! :mrgreen: I'm still a little hungry but that was good!
> 
> Melody, glad it's taken care of, and yes, it's amazing how fragile humans can be sometimes, but I find sneezing painful sometimes too. Hope the rest gets you back in the pink.
> 
> Julie, that's a beautiful picture. Looks so peaceful.


I imagine it can get pretty rough though in a storm- the wind and currents can be quite something in the North Sea- between the UK and the Continent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like fun - a ktpkal. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I remember that we had talked about doing a KAL at some point but had not gotten back to it; we could still figure out a way if people are interested. For now, I am off to bed, but am open to the idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We lived for nearly 3 years on the North Island on the
> Whangaparaoa Penninsula. That is not too far north of Julie.
> 
> Such a wonderful place. We only covered the NOrth Island as Pat was working and we were used to the Canadian Rockies and thought we would explore and get to know the north Island. Julie showed a picture of the Puhoi Pub on the Tasman sea, not that far from where we lived. We used to go the Puhoi with NewZealand friends (all volunteer firefighters) as Pat was invited to join. Wonderful Place and wonderful memories.


Not sure if I have found the right image- the thumbnails are sooo tiny- this may be the pub at Puhoi.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I had a very basic egg foo yong, with spinach and brown rice- trying to go gluten free!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've successfully eaten a baked potato! Woohoo! :mrgreen: I'm still a little hungry but that was good!
> 
> Melody, glad it's taken care of, and yes, it's amazing how fragile humans can be sometimes, but I find sneezing painful sometimes too. Hope the rest gets you back in the pink.
> 
> Julie, that's a beautiful picture. Looks so peaceful.


It boggles my mind that I could give birth, get teeth pulled and these things are painful things. But sneezing I never would have thought could do this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why? --- sam


Because Joy, (Sassafras) finds it helps with her RA and FM, and I thought if it is good enough for her, I will try it too. Seems to be helping. That and Apple Cider Vinegar, to drink in warm water.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought your calling it a twinge was playing it down a bit much- hoping the two days sick leave are enough.


I hope so too Julie. Can't really afford to lose pay but I can't work in this much pain


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I hope so too Julie. Can't really afford to lose pay but I can't work in this much pain


Oh Mel that is bad - I am so sorry- I put my back out seriously, years ago, simply by putting my left hand out to pull the curtain open.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine it can get pretty rough though in a storm- the wind and currents can be quite something in the North Sea- between the UK and the Continent.


I remember being in New Jersey one winter and seeing how big the waves got during storms--very frightening considering we lived just across the road from the ocean--all that was between us and the sea was the road and a little beach. I'm in awe of nature's power, to be sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It boggles my mind that I could give birth, get teeth pulled and these things are painful things. But sneezing I never would have thought could do this.


We just never know! I once just put my foot down wrong and pulled a calf muscle that hurt for days. And yes, then again, we can get through some of the toughest things without much trouble. It's a strange thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember being in New Jersey one winter and seeing how big the waves got during storms--very frightening considering we lived just across the road from the ocean--all that was between us and the sea was the road and a little beach. I'm in awe of nature's power, to be sure.


It is most awe inspiring- the force of the Ocean in full storm!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful start on a shawl, Sonja, and love the socks, Margaret. My mother would really like those, too (she's a purple fan).
> 
> The mouth is sore but seems manageable; I took an aspirin before I went to bed last night and once I fell asleep, I stayed asleep--the cats even let me sleep a half hour longer than usual this morning! :shock:
> 
> I'm off to work in a few, sending good thoughts, healing thoughts, and hugs & blessings!


Hope the pain goes away soon.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well the dr was a her and she was very nice. She checked me for broken rib and found nothing. Listened to my breathing. Told me she could feel where I had pulled a muscle which was exactly where the pain is. She has me off work for 2 days and on muscle relaxers. She could see the pain I was in and told me to rest the next 2 days. On Thursday I will go see my doctor to see if I need more time off or not. I am just embarassed that it was from sneezing. What a dork. Lol. Anyways she has given me robaxacet for the day time and a stronger muscle relaxant for night time to help me sleep.


Thanks for the update..you have a great doctor and those are the exactly perfect meds for a pulled muscle. 
It is crazy weather here. Drove home in a thick dust storm, semi trucks have been blown over going west of SLC to Las Vegas so they have closed I-80. There are power outages from the wind whipping the lines and this is just the front of the storm. We are to get snow this evening. I've covered my 4 tomatoes, in water walls, and my 5 strawberry plants holding the covers down, I hope, with rocks. It is to get below freezing tonight so I expect that there will not be a fruit crop in this valley. It reminds me of the stories I have heard of the dirty thirties. We are praying for rain as this is a terrible drought already and we haven't even gotten through spring yet. Your prayers would also be appreciated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> You are so kind to keep tabs on everyone and let us know how they are doing. So glad to read the news that Valerie has responded well to the treatment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Drove home in a thick dust storm, semi trucks have been blown over going west of SLC to Las Vegas so they have closed I-80. There are power outages from the wind whipping the lines and this is just the front of the storm. We are to get snow this evening. I've covered my 4 tomatoes, in water walls, and my 5 strawberry plants holding the covers down, I hope, with rocks. It is to get below freezing tonight so I expect that there will not be a fruit crop in this valley. It reminds me of the stories I have heard of the dirty thirties. We are praying for rain as this is a terrible drought already and we haven't even gotten through spring yet.


We're getting wind as well--it picks up for a bit and then dies down, which stirs up dust. The sky has plenty of clouds and I hope we get some rain. Hope you do too.

We loved those water walls when we grew tomatoes back home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Like the blanket pattern you posted Sam. :thumbup:
> 
> Okay knitted to the pot where I divide foe the V neck. I am off for now to get supper going and then I hope to sit down later and finish the front. If not I have tomorrow off too.


Very nice, Mel. I'm amazed at how quickly you're knitting, keeping a family and working all at the same time. Go girl!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well the dr was a her and she was very nice. She checked me for broken rib and found nothing. Listened to my breathing. Told me she could feel where I had pulled a muscle which was exactly where the pain is. She has me off work for 2 days and on muscle relaxers. She could see the pain I was in and told me to rest the next 2 days. On Thursday I will go see my doctor to see if I need more time off or not. I am just embarassed that it was from sneezing. What a dork. Lol. Anyways she has given me robaxacet for the day time and a stronger muscle relaxant for night time to help me sleep.


Mel,so happy you did go and get checked out. Thank goodness nothing was broken. More time for knitting. There's always a silver lining.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just got back from the dentist--the bum tooth is gone and half my face is still numb. Caught the infection early enough that no antibiotics are necessary--a blessing indeed. I go back in a month to discuss options for the remaining teeth. I really liked the dentist, too, which is a big plus.
> 
> Lovely photos of the new work.
> 
> I must go find something soft to eat!


Glad to hear you got there in time. I was living on yogurt, pudding and ice cream....it wasn't all bad, particularly good was the ice cream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I am so thankful my DH is a carpenter. These raised bed kits are so ridiculously expensive. Mine are cedar and for both the 4x8 and the 3x4 beds including the soil mixture and the trellises that I made out of pvc pipe we spent at the most $125...oh and that included the seeds I bought. Marianne is doing the same thing; in fact she is the one that got me into the raised beds.

Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.



thewren said:


> gwen - and anyone else that is thinking of doing raised beds - this should give you some ideas. I especially like the "stairs" - I'm thinking flowers. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bhg.com/shop/garden-and-yard/structures/raised-garden-kits-a2415.html?sssdmh=dm17.795229&esrc=nwshop041415


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is cute Sam. I downloaded it in case I want to knit some thing for one of the DDs.


thewren said:


> here is a very cute summer top - free pattern - you need to scroll down just a little - it is called "cerro pullover" --- sam
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/home.php


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you went in and liked the doctor. Even more happy that she was able to help you and now you just do as she said young lady! We want you back to your bubbly self. 


gagesmom said:


> Well the dr was a her and she was very nice. She checked me for broken rib and found nothing. Listened to my breathing. Told me she could feel where I had pulled a muscle which was exactly where the pain is. She has me off work for 2 days and on muscle relaxers. She could see the pain I was in and told me to rest the next 2 days. On Thursday I will go see my doctor to see if I need more time off or not. I am just embarassed that it was from sneezing. What a dork. Lol. Anyways she has given me robaxacet for the day time and a stronger muscle relaxant for night time to help me sleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I have the boxes lined with landscape fabric also. Also the ratio of perlite-peat moss-compost/manure is helping it hold the moisture so far. Shouldn't have to do much if any weeding either. Like I said, I'm crossing my fingers that I get a good production.


thewren said:


> I love using straw in the garden once the plants are up an inch or so - once the straw is down you don't need to water as often and it does help in keeping the weeds down.
> 
> one thing I remembered when I saw Gwen's garden - I have friends in Washington that do raised beds and they always lay week cloth on top of the ground - make a hole to plant the plant - once the plants are growing well they kind of cover the ground cloth and there are really no weeks. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH and I were discussing this evening how out your area was suffering so with the drought yet other areas are flooding. Your area is in our prayers as also those where flooding is occuring. The closing of I-80 was on the national news tonight also talking about the semis being blown over. Stay safe.
EDIT: would love to see a picture of your waterwall; never heard of using it to protect your plants only as a decorative element.



flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the update..you have a great doctor and those are the exactly perfect meds for a pulled muscle.
> It is crazy weather here. Drove home in a thick dust storm, semi trucks have been blown over going west of SLC to Las Vegas so they have closed I-80. There are power outages from the wind whipping the lines and this is just the front of the storm. We are to get snow this evening. I've covered my 4 tomatoes, in water walls, and my 5 strawberry plants holding the covers down, I hope, with rocks. It is to get below freezing tonight so I expect that there will not be a fruit crop in this valley. It reminds me of the stories I have heard of the dirty thirties. We are praying for rain as this is a terrible drought already and we haven't even gotten through spring yet. Your prayers would also be appreciated.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, found this on the internet about sneezing
3. Sneezes are speedy. "Sneezes travel at about 100 miles per hour," says Patti Wood, author of Success Signals: Understanding Body Language. She adds that a single sneeze can send 100,000 germs into the air.

So, don't feel silly that your sneeze did so much damage.
Thanks Gweniepooh for your kind prayers. Still having only dust here, but they did have a bit of rain in Salt Lake. So far I'm just glad I still have power.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I added an edit to my post....I would love to see a picture of your tomato plant protected by the water wall. I've only seen waterwalls being used as a decorative feature inside or outside.



flyty1n said:


> Gagesmom, found this on the internet about sneezing
> 3. Sneezes are speedy. "Sneezes travel at about 100 miles per hour," says Patti Wood, author of Success Signals: Understanding Body Language. She adds that a single sneeze can send 100,000 germs into the air.
> 
> So, don't feel silly that your sneeze did so much damage.
> Thanks Gweniepooh for your kind prayers. Still having only dust here, but they did have a bit of rain in Salt Lake. So far I'm just glad I still have power.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear you got there in time. I was living on yogurt, pudding and ice cream....it wasn't all bad, particularly good was the ice cream.


 :thumbup: My teeth are sweet sensitive, though, so no ice cream or pudding for me...I ain't starving, though. Made home made chicken noodle today that was oh so good!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


Please give her a Giant Hug from me and let her know I'm thinking of her in this hard time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I certainly will.


Sorlenna said:


> Please give her a Giant Hug from me and let her know I'm thinking of her in this hard time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Took the night time muscle relaxant and in bed. I am starting to feel the effects so I should go. See you all tomorrow. Thanks for the kind comments. I am getting giggly and Gage thinks I am going nutty. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope this one works:

Quite remarkable


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mine seem worst at change of season so I suspect some of it is my body not adjsuting as well to the changing temperatures as it sued to. So they are a bit worse currently.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have a lovley trip- when do you leave on this one?


We left Sunday. We are in Tennessee now


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I would like to share with you all the lovely little beach that I spent almost every Sunday morning at as a child, my brother was a nipper with the local surf lifesaving club, this was before girls could do it as well.
> 
> It was our local beach and quite popular then. the second pic shows the headland and to the right, as you go around the headland, is Mourilyan Harbour, where we spent countless hours fishing.
> 
> quick edit, Etty Bay, not Bingil Bay as first labeled. It was 40 years ago, when we were there.


Very pretty!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Margaret and I told him hello.
> 
> As I got up and got going this morning I noticed a twinge of pain between my right shoulder blade and spine. It feels like a pulled muscle. I don't know if I slept the wrong way or if I did something yesterday or last night that I don't remember doing. Lying down now. I can do certain things but others I can't and to breath a deeper breath is making my eyes water
> . Might just have to go to the dr. Keep ya posted.


Know that feeling well, usually sleep in bad position. Mine is usually a muscle knot and can be massaged out, somewhat painfully, but get full use of arm back. Helps DSF has the arm and hand strength to take care of it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Took the night time muscle relaxant and in bed. I am starting to feel the effects so I should go. See you all tomorrow. Thanks for the kind comments. I am getting giggly and Gage thinks I am going nutty. Night all.


Sleep well. Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


Please tell her that she is in my prayers. Also to be prepared for a trip if her son does change his mind. She is showing great courage in allowing him to make his own decision on this as hard as it is.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true June, but with the people who think vaccines are bad I'm afraid polio will be another disease we will be seeing again. :roll: :thumbdown:
> I wrote a letter to my MLA requesting they put a law in place making vaccinations madatory for those attending public schools but he didn't even acknowledge getting the letter. ( for those who don't remember my mentioning it, I almost lost my youngest to whooping cough when he was 3 months because of unvaccinated kids in my older sons class) I wrote because of the measles out break this winter.


So agree, polio is something we will see again because everyone thinks it is eliminated and no longer vacinate against it. At the moment, 15yo is getting all hers up to date and her 12yo sister has been told she will be getting hers through the school program when it comes up for her. Reason DM checked into the 2 girls living with us is because whooping cough has had an outbreak at small town where the next cattle team comp is that their school is entered. 15yo is a heart kid and we try to protect her health as a result. She was a little upset she might have to miss this show, loves showing her cattle, but we talked her into speaking to the doctor first before a decision was made. Net result - whooping cough vac, hep b vac given and waiting for chemist to get chicken pox vac in so she can get that. DM was ready to kill DS because she hadn't gotten these ones, but between bad information she was given about them and BIL's lingering cancer death, it didn't happen.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> When I started school and I think when my children started school, vaccinations were mandatory before a child could go to school. Parents had to have written proof. And I agree, it should be that way now and in the future!!
> Junek


In Australia, it has gotten to the point that the Government is about to make it compulsory for the kids to be vaccinated to receive some of the allowances and/or rebates that are available to families. Personnally, I think the negative is far outwieghed by the positive in vaccinations. Yes, a small number of children will have a bad reaction, but 99.99999% will not and will be protected from the bad diseases.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I added an edit to my post....I would love to see a picture of your tomato plant protected by the water wall. I've only seen waterwalls being used as a decorative feature inside or outside.


It is also called an aqua dome if it is plastic. You can see a picture of what mine are like here.
http://www.provident-living-today.com/Aqua-Dome.html

You can see the other plastic ones by googling wall of water for tomato plants. .

There are also ones made of plastic tubes that surround the plant. I like these more stable ones. I simply fill the outside tube with water and it acts like insulation, warms in the daytime and helps keep the temperature up at night.

We are getting some rain/snow. The mountains are getting white down to the benches and we are advised in the weather update that we can expect black ice on the way to work tomorrow. I shall be very careful. I hope this rain continues.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord, I hope that they are able to figure out what is going on.


Yeah, but she can go private for the tests, she is a holder of a dva gold card, due to her father dying while in the army. The thought is that it may be tied to brain damage that accumulated as a result of several heart ops as an infant. Unfortunately, every time someone is put on and taken off heart lung machines for some of the ops, they can experience a few minute oxygen deprivation. Unlike her littlest sister, who only need 1 op as a baby, Lex needed almost 8 through her infancy. As she grew, the set backs became more obvious.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.[/quote]

Gwen, Marianne is a very brave, wonderful woman. You are lucky to have each other as friends.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd say she needs to do without any IPods or tablets, and should not be able to borrow anyone elses, unless she needs it for school work and then it is has to be with supervision, maybe then she'd get the idea.


She is without access to any for the moment, will get hers checked maybe tomorrow, maybe next week. I have told her it will only be repaired if it is not a big cost. If it is a big cost, forget it. I paid less than $300 for it brand new, 2 to 3 years ago so not willing to spend too much to fix it. Now she has the bright idea that she will save her money up and buy a prepaid smart phone and use her allowance to keep it charged. she is even prepared to give up youth group to do so. Will see how this goes. I am encouraging this thought because I am hoping if she has to work and save to buy it, she will take better care of it. 15yo got a little upset as her mum (my DS) would not buy her a phone, am thinking of getting her one similiar to mine, a prepaid smartphone but not sure she will understand she will need to keep $? of her allowance each month to recharge her credit. Given she like showing the cattle, it may be a good idea for her to have one. The 15yo is our special girl, has several disabilities, but has been raised same as her sister's and only now is getting frustrated with them as they prevent her from doing some stuff.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They are quite entertaining aren't they?


Have noticed that chihuahua's seem to have 2 personalities, one happy and go lucky, but think they are bigger than they are, the other bad tempered and snappy, but still think they are bigger than they are. Our boy was the first, our neighbour's girl was the second, at least around me. She would want hugs, but would often growl and snap at me when I picked her up or put her down. The owner was shocked, I was one of the few she did this with, and I had never hurt her. I did tap Suzi on the butt once after she snapped at me and the owner was more upset with Suzi than me. Suzi and I came to an understanding, she would not snap at me and I would not tap her on the butt.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmmm......is big brother watching us?????


Most definately, therefore I keep many thoughts in my head and not in cyberspace


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

machriste said:


> Mel, I have heard of people cracking a rib from a sneeze. Pain in back can also be from gallbladder and the increased pain breathing could be pleuresy. I'd say a trip to the doc would be wise!!! You know we all care about you.


I can honestly say you can also give yourself a headache and brain damage from shaken brain when you sneeze like I do. Not uncommon for me to have to treat a headache because of how violently I sneeze.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne must be a very strong woman, I don't think I could honor those wishes.


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am so thankful my DH is a carpenter. These raised bed kits are so ridiculously expensive. Mine are cedar and for both the 4x8 and the 3x4 beds including the soil mixture and the trellises that I made out of pvc pipe we spent at the most $125...oh and that included the seeds I bought. Marianne is doing the same thing; in fact she is the one that got me into the raised beds.
> 
> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> does the coast road go all the way around Australia? --- sam


No. would be spectacular if it did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I'm glad you got checked out & got some good drugs t take care of the pain.

I had my last bowling for the season today so we & husbands all went out for supper after. We had quite a nice time.
My DS called today, his MIL was to babysit Thursday & Friday but canceled so now I will have the GKs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forget where I found this photo of Robin Hood's Bay: for Darowil


Thanks Julie- it is a lovely place. Though part of the appeal I'm sure is emotional- it was one of the first places I saw when I first visited England. And so different to anywhere else I had ever seen.
It's the township that was so different- not the lovely bay etc, those we do have over here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> does the coast road go all the way around Australia? --- sam


No- though a lot of the coast does have road around it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's dark in the picture so I don't recognise it but is there also a robin hoods bay in New Zealand because there is one not far from me and it does look similar to your picture
> Sonja


It will be yours- because I love the place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% Gwenie -- It is beyond my imagination when vaccinations have been given for years and years to suddenly find a huge number of parents refuse to vaccinate their children and therefore take the chance that the children will either get it or pass it on to other children who have not been vaccinated.
> 
> I had two cousins who got polio - one who spent two years in an iron lung (for those who don't know what that is - just search it. I remember sitting and reading to him while he was in the iron long and in my nightmares I still remember the sound of the pump that kept him breathing. The other was crippled and was on crutches and in pain the rest of his life. The first one died (in the iron lung). Polio was completely wiped out by the Salk Vaccine.
> 
> It makes me angry. Measles has not been a problem until this last 3 years.


Shirley maybe you should go and jump into the topic that was hijacked by anti-vaccinators. I've just unwatched it- as I tend to try to avoid the ones that might nasty. You might really enjoy it though. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-331106-4.html#7186060 Maybe I should watch it again to see what you say if you go on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am so thankful my DH is a carpenter. These raised bed kits are so ridiculously expensive. Mine are cedar and for both the 4x8 and the 3x4 beds including the soil mixture and the trellises that I made out of pvc pipe we spent at the most $125...oh and that included the seeds I bought. Marianne is doing the same thing; in fact she is the one that got me into the raised beds.
> 
> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


Say HI to Marianne and that while praying for a miracle also for strength and peace for them all as they face this very tough time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, tell me about the vinegar in warm water please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, tell me about the vinegar in warm water please.


It is a fermented Apple Cider Vinegar (apparently some in the States are 'flavoured' rather than the genuine article). The original brew has a teaspoon of honey as well, but I cut that out to keep the sugars down. I put in a generous teaspoon of the ACV, to about a cup of warm water. Apparently this may have helped my recent weight loss. I was reading that it can help calcium absorption. Have not done a lot of research, partly because I just like it- and I simply cannot afford de-caffeinated coffee, and my ersatz brew is very high in gluten.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cambridge and Oxford Universities in England have an annual Boat Race on part of the River Thames. People can get quite involved in it, backing one or other team.


One of Oxford's practice runs made the news. They went through a school of asian carp which were jumping all over the river, and them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AAAARGH!!! Teenagers!!!!! Why is it not law to lock them up until they are 21. Ready to throttle both of them. Really have to watch the younger one, she deliberately upsets the older one knowing that the older one will give in and let her have/do what she wants because the older one does not like either of them to be upset. Now have headache and not liking to be in position to jump on both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you, Marianne and praying for Ben, you and the rest of the family. Big hugs.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


Gwen, Marianne is a very brave, wonderful woman. You are lucky to have each other as friends.[/quote]

Give Marrianne a hug from me please.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a fermented Apple Cider Vinegar (apparently some in the States are 'flavoured' rather than the genuine article). The original brew has a teaspoon of honey as well, but I cut that out to keep the sugars down. I put in a generous teaspoon of the ACV, to about a cup of warm water. Apparently this may have helped my recent weight loss. I was reading that it can help calcium absorption. Have not done a lot of research, partly because I just like it- and I simply cannot afford de-caffeinated coffee, and my ersatz brew is very high in gluten.


Might try that for my night drink when I take my tablets. Will have to check if we have some.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> AAAARGH!!! Teenagers!!!!! Why is it not law to lock them up until they are 21. Ready to throttle both of them. Really have to watch the younger one, she deliberately upsets the older one knowing that the older one will give in and let her have/do what she wants because the older one does not like either of them to be upset. Now have headache and not liking to be in position to jump on both.


Teenagers are always hard- and especially so when you take over care of them as teenagers- and the parent/s are also around at a distance. And in your case you haven't even bought up any of your own to give some guidance as to what to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Might try that for my night drink when I take my tablets. Will have to check if we have some.


I was reading that it is good if you can find one from organic apples, unfiltered, so it has the yeasts and the cloudy 'mother' (not 100% sure what they mean) that is far more beneficial. (So they say!)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Teenagers are always hard- and especially so when you take over care of them as teenagers- and the parent/s are also around at a distance. And in your case you haven't even bought up any of your own to give some guidance as to what to do.


And I have to be so careful so as not to be accused of overstepping and having others think I am treating them like my own. Also have to watch 12yo, she can be sly and cause trouble. We regually catch her flat out lying or leaving things out to twist it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cheers and night all. Caught up to p50 so off to bed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Margaret and I told him hello.
> 
> As I got up and got going this morning I noticed a twinge of pain between my right shoulder blade and spine. It feels like a pulled muscle. I don't know if I slept the wrong way or if I did something yesterday or last night that I don't remember doing. Lying down now. I can do certain things but others I can't and to breath a deeper breath is making my eyes water
> . Might just have to go to the dr. Keep ya posted.


Ugh, it sounds like it could be a pulled muscle for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true June, but with the people who think vaccines are bad I'm afraid polio will be another disease we will be seeing again. :roll: :thumbdown:
> I wrote a letter to my MLA requesting they put a law in place making vaccinations madatory for those attending public schools but he didn't even acknowledge getting the letter. ( for those who don't remember my mentioning it, I almost lost my youngest to whooping cough when he was 3 months because of unvaccinated kids in my older sons class) I wrote because of the measles out break this winter.


I fully agree....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I was talking to Tess (can't remember her face here on ktp - on the tip of tongue). She had mentioned she had a bad cough one time and it ended up her having a rib our of place from it. Yikes. I had the cough the night before. Last nigh was fine. I don't remember the pain when I woke up and got out of bed. But I did have a sneezing fit. Probably 7 or 8 sneezes in a row and the pain seemed to show up then. I am sitting in my knitting chair with a hot water bottle watching a movie. No knitting going on. :thumbdown:


Yep, been there and done that. It hurts!! I was given voltaren to take 3 times a day for a few days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am so thankful my DH is a carpenter. These raised bed kits are so ridiculously expensive. Mine are cedar and for both the 4x8 and the 3x4 beds including the soil mixture and the trellises that I made out of pvc pipe we spent at the most $125...oh and that included the seeds I bought. Marianne is doing the same thing; in fact she is the one that got me into the raised beds.
> 
> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


Give Marianne hugs from me when you see her. 
Just popping in real quick to say hi while we are on a short break indoors from all the rain. Today we are in Inverness having s look around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Give Marianne hugs from me when you see her.
> Just popping in real quick to say hi while we are on a short break indoors from all the rain. Today we are in Inverness having s look around.


I'm so jealous --- looking forward to more photos. So glad you're having fun and got to get away for awhile; you certainly deserve it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It boggles my mind that I could give birth, get teeth pulled and these things are painful things. But sneezing I never would have thought could do this.


The human body can be fragile. I once cracked a rib pulling weeds in the garden and I wasn't that old!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - bright sunny day dawning out here today. Hope you all have a great day. I'm looking to get some gardening done today and hope that we get the final design for the front landscaping decided and the contractor set so we can get moving on that. I'm tired of the bleak and bareness where should be greenery. Going to say my morning prayers - you're all included in either the asking prayers or the thanking prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am so thankful my DH is a carpenter. These raised bed kits are so ridiculously expensive. Mine are cedar and for both the 4x8 and the 3x4 beds including the soil mixture and the trellises that I made out of pvc pipe we spent at the most $125...oh and that included the seeds I bought. Marianne is doing the same thing; in fact she is the one that got me into the raised beds.
> 
> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


Please give Marianne my love. And tell her I continue to pray for a miracle. We know they still happen. I'm holding her in my heart and prayers for strength and comfort!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this one works:
> 
> Quite remarkable


Really amazing!!! Thanks, Julie!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We left Sunday. We are in Tennessee now


Praying for lovely traveling weather and safety!! Send pictures, please!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> On eof the other threads has been saying how terrible vaccinations are. But I've kept quite becuase I don't think I will be listened to.
> Our government have just announced that unvaccinated children won't get any welfare payments-excluding those who have meidical grounds for refusing. This still needs to be passed by parkaiment but the opposition support it soit seems like it will go ahead from 1 JAnuary next year. This includes the child care rebate.
> But vaccination is so important- the risk from vaccines is minimal, much much less than the risk of getting serious complications from the diesease being prevented. If it was only your own child you were putting at risk then maybe you have a right to refuse vaccination. But do you have a right to put other kids at risk because of your refusal? ANd thisis why the govenment are bringing in this change- increasing numbers of parents refusing vaccinations.


I read a news article that said there are currently over 30,000 children under 6 in this country not vaccinated. Very scary.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> In Australia, it has gotten to the point that the Government is about to make it compulsory for the kids to be vaccinated to receive some of the allowances and/or rebates that are available to families. Personnally, I think the negative is far outwieghed by the positive in vaccinations. Yes, a small number of children will have a bad reaction, but 99.99999% will not and will be protected from the bad diseases.


A very wise move!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've reading up on the apple cider vinegar - since I take BP medicines, I'll ask my MD about interactions with those before beginning. There are also strong cautions for people who are on blood thinners. Just FYI


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. I shall try this.
Gwen, please give Marianne a hug from me. Such a heartbreak to have a child that sick.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well the dr was a her and she was very nice. She checked me for broken rib and found nothing. Listened to my breathing. Told me she could feel where I had pulled a muscle which was exactly where the pain is. She has me off work for 2 days and on muscle relaxers. She could see the pain I was in and told me to rest the next 2 days. On Thursday I will go see my doctor to see if I need more time off or not. I am just embarassed that it was from sneezing. What a dork. Lol. Anyways she has given me robaxacet for the day time and a stronger muscle relaxant for night time to help me sleep.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 45 and off to bed I go..... nearly midnight :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Really amazing!!! Thanks, Julie!
> Junek


I think the dog has to be one of the happiest and cleverest I have encountered- I thought the bit where it crossed it's front paws rapidly, for want of a better way of describing it quite remarkable- and lots of jumps for it to be happy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've reading up on the apple cider vinegar - since I take BP medicines, I'll ask my MD about interactions with those before beginning. There are also strong cautions for people who are on blood thinners. Just FYI


It was the doctor who first suggested it to me, back in January, and my INR results are reading fine. Just thought I would mention.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope it helps Joy!



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I shall try this.
> Gwen, please give Marianne a hug from me. Such a heartbreak to have a child that sick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Wisely, at some point, we as parents simply must step aside and let adult children make their own decision. If we have done our best to teach them to take their places in the big world, they will sink or swim on their own.
> 
> I'm not saying that at times our hearts don't ache for them and the consequences of their actions/decisions; we simply cannot take responsibility for them--decisions or consequences. As a Christian, I know that I will not answer for those things and I have enough of my own stupid or hurtful aspects in my life to have asked forgiveness from God.
> 
> ...


Joy, Well said!!! :thumbup:

Hi Tim!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are the pictures I said I would post.


That's looking fantastic and the cables are showing very well, I was wondering how it would go. I really like it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished Monday night, now I'm working on the booties that go with.
When I ordered the yellow, the picture showed it as a sunshine yellow, but after I ordered and added the lavender, I think it works out okay. I added a pocket to it, just to bring the lavender down into the skirt to break up the mustard a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished Monday night, now I'm working on the booties that go with.
> When I ordered the yellow, the picture showed it as a sunshine yellow, but after I ordered and added the lavender, I think it works out okay. I added a pocket to it, just to bring the lavender down into the skirt to break up the mustard a bit.


The lavender as the trim helps too! I would acknowledge I do not respond especially well to mustard yellow- I prefer a brighter colour- this is where ordering online can be a bit of a lottery. Very hard to get it exactly right.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just got back from the dentist--the bum tooth is gone and half my face is still numb. Caught the infection early enough that no antibiotics are necessary--a blessing indeed. I go back in a month to discuss options for the remaining teeth. I really liked the dentist, too, which is a big plus.
> 
> Lovely photos of the new work.
> 
> I must go find something soft to eat!


So glad that that is taken care of, when your teeth or feet hurt, everything else hurts too. 
Wonderful that you like the dentist, that makes everything much easier.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would hope it does look similar- it is the one near Whitby I think! And so far as I know we don't have one in New Zealand- my reference was to Darowil because she (Margaret ) has been hoping to find a Guernsey pattern relating to Robin Hood's Bay!


I thought it looked familiar been there many times, but I know America has a lot if places named the same I just wondered if New Zealand had too
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine it can get pretty rough though in a storm- the wind and currents can be quite something in the North Sea- between the UK and the Continent.


This is what it looks like in the village


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am so thankful my DH is a carpenter. These raised bed kits are so ridiculously expensive. Mine are cedar and for both the 4x8 and the 3x4 beds including the soil mixture and the trellises that I made out of pvc pipe we spent at the most $125...oh and that included the seeds I bought. Marianne is doing the same thing; in fact she is the one that got me into the raised beds.
> 
> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


That is so sad Gwen . Your friend is a very brave woman 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've started my very first shawl . I didn't mean to as I have quite a few projects that need finishing . Oh well it's started now . I nearly pulled the whole thing out as I thought I had gone wrong . Didn't see any points . Forgot it is knit from the top down 😀
> Sonja


That looks great so far, I really like the blue you are using.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, now she has no tablet until this one can be looked at, which will either be Thursday or not until next Monday. However, in a bid to get her to look after something, have convinced her to save her money up to buy herself a prepaid phone. I did emphasis that she would need to ensure that she saves every month to buy her credit. Will see if this works. I am working on the theory that if she picks it and pays for it herself, having saved the money up first, it may last longer and be taken better care of.


 :thumbup: Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We left Sunday. We are in Tennessee now


Hope you are having a lovely time Tammi 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The lavender as the trim helps too! I would acknowledge I do not respond especially well to mustard yellow- I prefer a brighter colour- this is where ordering online can be a bit of a lottery. Very hard to get it exactly right.


I agree, I was rather horrified when I opened the package and it wasn't a bright yellow, but I didn't want to take the time to send it back, I think this worked out rather well in the end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> February's club sock from Stranded in Oz. Only just finished it in time (and only becuase Melissa gave us a few extra days)- for some reason I was was occupied on other socks!
> Feats in Socks has been a great success- large niumbers of people coming in just to see it still.


Those are so cool!!! 
Wonderful that Feats is doing so well. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow that muscle relaxer really did make me loopy. I did get to sleep a full night. Woke up this morning and was feeling a bit better. Went back to bed for a bit once Gage left for school. Just woke up a bit ago now and wouldn't you know it. Who had to sneeze again. Only 2 this time but it was enough to bring me to tears. 
No knitting yesterday and most likely none today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Give Marianne hugs from me when you see her.
> Just popping in real quick to say hi while we are on a short break indoors from all the rain. Today we are in Inverness having s look around.


Sorry you are having rain . I think you have left the sun shine down South although it's not so bad here either 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished Monday night, now I'm working on the booties that go with.
> When I ordered the yellow, the picture showed it as a sunshine yellow, but after I ordered and added the lavender, I think it works out okay. I added a pocket to it, just to bring the lavender down into the skirt to break up the mustard a bit.


Lovely dress I like the combination of the two colours also like the addition of the pocket . Nice pattern 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks great so far, I really like the blue you are using.


Thank you Kaye


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was the doctor who first suggested it to me, back in January, and my INR results are reading fine. Just thought I would mention.


That's great news and glad it's having desired results. Hope I can start on it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well the dr was a her and she was very nice. She checked me for broken rib and found nothing. Listened to my breathing. Told me she could feel where I had pulled a muscle which was exactly where the pain is. She has me off work for 2 days and on muscle relaxers. She could see the pain I was in and told me to rest the next 2 days. On Thursday I will go see my doctor to see if I need more time off or not. I am just embarassed that it was from sneezing. What a dork. Lol. Anyways she has given me robaxacet for the day time and a stronger muscle relaxant for night time to help me sleep.


At least nothing was broken, it's amazing what the force behind coughs and sneezes can do, but I've pulled muscles before too, by sneezing, not pleasant.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, I was rather horrified when I opened the package and it wasn't a bright yellow, but I didn't want to take the time to send it back, I think this worked out rather well in the end.


I think it works very well!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye -- love that little dress...would like to make it in a larger size and do it in denim with gold and get some cowboy boots to go with the outfit. Maybe for the dear granddaughters for next year's family reunion in Texas!? You've done a nice job of pulling it all together.

Melody - muscle relaxants do the same for my DH. They do nothing for me. Hope your cold & sneezing goes away so you can heel. Glad you're getting some sleep and some relief from the pain.

BusyWorkerBee -- sorry that you are in such a situation; sounds like it's going to be a tough go to get DS's kids raised to adulthood. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am so thankful my DH is a carpenter. These raised bed kits are so ridiculously expensive. Mine are cedar and for both the 4x8 and the 3x4 beds including the soil mixture and the trellises that I made out of pvc pipe we spent at the most $125...oh and that included the seeds I bought. Marianne is doing the same thing; in fact she is the one that got me into the raised beds.
> 
> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


I hope that you two are having a great visit. That had to be a hard decision for her to make, but I understand her wanting to honor his wishes, and I understand him not wanting her last visual memories of him to be when he's in the condition he is in, as my first visions of my mom when I think of her, are of when she was in hospital dying, then I have to search for a memory of her looking healthy. 
Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> She is without access to any for the moment, will get hers checked maybe tomorrow, maybe next week. I have told her it will only be repaired if it is not a big cost. If it is a big cost, forget it. I paid less than $300 for it brand new, 2 to 3 years ago so not willing to spend too much to fix it. Now she has the bright idea that she will save her money up and buy a prepaid smart phone and use her allowance to keep it charged. she is even prepared to give up youth group to do so. Will see how this goes. I am encouraging this thought because I am hoping if she has to work and save to buy it, she will take better care of it. 15yo got a little upset as her mum (my DS) would not buy her a phone, am thinking of getting her one similiar to mine, a prepaid smartphone but not sure she will understand she will need to keep $? of her allowance each month to recharge her credit. Given she like showing the cattle, it may be a good idea for her to have one. The 15yo is our special girl, has several disabilities, but has been raised same as her sister's and only now is getting frustrated with them as they prevent her from doing some stuff.


Sounds like a good plan, hopefully it will work out the way we hope.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the dog has to be one of the happiest and cleverest I have encountered- I thought the bit where it crossed it's front paws rapidly, for want of a better way of describing it quite remarkable- and lots of jumps for it to be happy!


We had a Border Collie for 14 years - smartest dog I ever had. He would try to herd the neighborhood kids when they were playing outside - one day Bob came in laughing at Mac who was running in circles in the backyard, trying to herd a bunch of grasshoppers! If we talked about going in the car, he would be the first to the door, so we tried spelling - he figured that out in about a week. We tried French and then Spanish and he caught on very quickly -we just gave up and took him every time we possibly could, otherwise he would pout when we got home. I loved all my dogs, but Mac was something special!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Have noticed that chihuahua's seem to have 2 personalities, one happy and go lucky, but think they are bigger than they are, the other bad tempered and snappy, but still think they are bigger than they are. Our boy was the first, our neighbour's girl was the second, at least around me. She would want hugs, but would often growl and snap at me when I picked her up or put her down. The owner was shocked, I was one of the few she did this with, and I had never hurt her. I did tap Suzi on the butt once after she snapped at me and the owner was more upset with Suzi than me. Suzi and I came to an understanding, she would not snap at me and I would not tap her on the butt.


 One of my stepmothers cats and I have an agreement like that, she hissed at me once when I walked passed, I hissed back, now she avoids me or just glares at me from a distance. lolol But she's never hissed at me again, and I don't hiss at her. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely dress I like the combination of the two colours also like the addition of the pocket . Nice pattern
> Sonja


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it works very well!


Thank you. And it was an easy knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye -- love that little dress...would like to make it in a larger size and do it in denim with gold and get some cowboy boots to go with the outfit. Maybe for the dear granddaughters for next year's family reunion in Texas!? You've done a nice job of pulling it all together.
> 
> Melody - muscle relaxants do the same for my DH. They do nothing for me. Hope your cold & sneezing goes away so you can heel. Glad you're getting some sleep and some relief from the pain.
> 
> BusyWorkerBee -- sorry that you are in such a situation; sounds like it's going to be a tough go to get DS's kids raised to adulthood. Sending prayers and hugs.


It is babydrops 18-9 no other name on it. That would be perfect for Texas.  The pattern goes all the way up to 2 3/4 years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm caught up again, yeehaw! Now to get ready to head to my Aunts when she calls to say she's back home, I need to go vacuum for her and probably mop the kitchen and bathroom also. I've forbidden her from even taking the vacuum cleaner out of the closet it's in as it's too heavy for her back to handle, she had already had me do vacuuming for her as pushing it was too hard on her back,but she had it out already when I got there, then when I went to put it up, I realized how heavy it is, told her no more moving that thing at all. 
Have a great day all, will hopefully check back in this evening, but depends on when/if DH gets home tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is babydrops 18-9 no other name on it. That would be perfect for Texas.  The pattern goes all the way up to 2 3/4 years.


Thanks, I just pulled it up...should be a fun knit.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Just hopping in here without having read very far. Sam your recipes sound awesome!! Gotta try some! 
We've got two new baby goats and everyone is doing great. It's interesting to see a different breed of goat in them. They were crossed with a LaMancha buck so they are hilarious looking with those tiny ears. They have a very nice quiet temperament which we like.
I noticed it was siblings day on the 10th I spent the 10th and 11th with my brother without knowing it was sibling day. We had a very good time sorting through family photos and he remembered lot of things about them ( he has early moderate Alzheimer's). The disease has actually brought us closer together as he wants to spend more time with me I am thrilled but it is a little sad to know his life has changed. My SIL is absolutely wonderful to him he couldn't have asked for better.
I will pop in when I can. nittergma


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, cute little dress.
Melody,glad you are feeling better.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished Monday night, now I'm working on the booties that go with.
> When I ordered the yellow, the picture showed it as a sunshine yellow, but after I ordered and added the lavender, I think it works out okay. I added a pocket to it, just to bring the lavender down into the skirt to break up the mustard a bit.


Some little girl is going to love this!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like in the village


So lovely and so completely different than any place I've seen in this country.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> So lovely and so completely different than any place I've seen in this country.
> Junek


Here in England the people tend to think of the northeast as just one big industry area with run down buildings as that tends to be were reporters stand if they are putting anything on the news . But it's beautiful country full of lovely countryside coasts and villages and lots of historical buildings and no I'm not working for a tourist company 😀
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Just hopping in here without having read very far. Sam your recipes sound awesome!! Gotta try some!
> We've got two new baby goats and everyone is doing great. It's interesting to see a different breed of goat in them. They were crossed with a LaMancha buck so they are hilarious looking with those tiny ears. They have a very nice quiet temperament which we like.
> I noticed it was siblings day on the 10th I spent the 10th and 11th with my brother without knowing it was sibling day. We had a very good time sorting through family photos and he remembered lot of things about them ( he has early moderate Alzheimer's). The disease has actually brought us closer together as he wants to spend more time with me I am thrilled but it is a little sad to know his life has changed. My SIL is absolutely wonderful to him he couldn't have asked for better.
> I will pop in when I can. nittergma


Good to see you...can't wait to see photos of the baby goats.

It's always good to get together with siblings. So sorry that he has early Alzheimer's, but glad he has a supportive spouse and family.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here in England the people tend to think of the northeast as just one big industry area with run down buildings as that tends to be were reporters stand if they are putting anything on the news . But it's beautiful country full of lovely countryside coasts and villages and lots of historical buildings and no I'm not working for a tourist company 😀
> Sonja


I notice that the local reporters seem to choose the most unattractive people in the area to interview when reporting local news. It does make you wonder what their priorities are?!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I notice that the local reporters seem to choose the most unattractive people in the area to interview when reporting local news. It does make you wonder what their priorities are?!
> Junek


At least if they think it's bad we keep all the lovely countryside to ourselves 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so jealous --- looking forward to more photos. So glad you're having fun and got to get away for awhile; you certainly deserve it.


I will add photos as soon as my iPad will connect I will post some photos. Yes I did need to get away, it has done me a world of good. Cleared my head from all the stresses and stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it looked familiar been there many times, but I know America has a lot if places named the same I just wondered if New Zealand had too
> Sonja


We do indeed! Locally we have St Heliers, Herne Bay, Albany, Newmarket, in Christchurch there's a whole town Full of English references- and in Dunedin to Edinburgh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like in the village


I can see why Margaret fell in love with the village!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, I was rather horrified when I opened the package and it wasn't a bright yellow, but I didn't want to take the time to send it back, I think this worked out rather well in the end.


It is the lavender that makes it , to my eye! It is an awful feeling when the heart sinks like that- especially if you have time constraints!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow that muscle relaxer really did make me loopy. I did get to sleep a full night. Woke up this morning and was feeling a bit better. Went back to bed for a bit once Gage left for school. Just woke up a bit ago now and wouldn't you know it. Who had to sneeze again. Only 2 this time but it was enough to bring me to tears.
> No knitting yesterday and most likely none today.


Oh Mel, that has to be so painful- I wonder what is causing the sneezes?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news and glad it's having desired results. Hope I can start on it too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been watching a movie and ate some lunch. In pain again so I gave just gotten back in bed to rest. Tried knitting and it was not comfortable so I put it away. 

Julie one of the guys I work with left on Sunday and was flying to Auckland NZ for 2 months. He and his family are on vacation.

I have allergies so I am willing to bet that has something to do with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had a Border Collie for 14 years - smartest dog I ever had. He would try to herd the neighborhood kids when they were playing outside - one day Bob came in laughing at Mac who was running in circles in the backyard, trying to herd a bunch of grasshoppers! If we talked about going in the car, he would be the first to the door, so we tried spelling - he figured that out in about a week. We tried French and then Spanish and he caught on very quickly -we just gave up and took him every time we possibly could, otherwise he would pout when we got home. I loved all my dogs, but Mac was something special!


Mac does sound like a dog in a million!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been watching a movie and ate some lunch. In pain again so I gave just gotten back in bed to rest. Tried knitting and it was not comfortable so I put it away.
> 
> Julie one of the guys I work with left on Sunday and was flying to Auckland NZ for 2 months. He and his family are on vacation.
> 
> I have allergies so I am willing to bet that has something to do with it.


Good that they are taking long enough really to see the country- a lot of people make the mistake of trying to 'do' it in one or two days- thinking it is such a small country. On a global level we are small, but very diverse.
I guess it must be an allergic sneeze happening- hopefully you are a bit more comfortable now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back Shirley - good to hear from you. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> from Nicho-On a much happier note, congrats to those celebrating wonderful wedding anniversaries. Long may the happiness continue. Shirley's 60th anniversary is in April 21 and as others have said, she hopes that she and Pat can get away to explore the northern part of Vancouver Island.============
> 
> Thankyou and the others, very much for wishing us well for our 60th. It is on the 21st and I appreciate the good wishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

With The South Beach Diet Quick & Easy Cookbook, nearly every mouthwatering recipe is ready in 30 minutes or less. From satisfying breakfasts to tantalizing desserts, you'll love the exciting variety of dishes.

Millions of people have successfully reached their weight loss goals with the help of The South Beach Diet. Now you can try 200 fast and easy South Beach Diet recipes that help you look and feel great! We'll send you The South Beach Diet Quick & Easy Cookbook FREE! So take advantage of this exclusive offer today - just pay postage and shipping.

https://secure.rodale.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/OaeEntryPage?cid=CEM_071930_v1400&storeId=10057&keycode=252689&mktOfferId=BKS67586&product_code=071930&smartcode=1730720015216400002391569341120150414


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caution is good but a sad commentary on society at large. --- sam



pacer said:


> Another common trick in store parking lots is for a person to offer to help put your groceries in the car for you and then the other person runs with the purse. After I load everything into the car, I lock the car doors to return the cart to the cart corral even if it is next to my car. I also lock my car while gassing up at the gas station. Caution is a good thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> With The South Beach Diet Quick & Easy Cookbook, nearly every mouthwatering recipe is ready in 30 minutes or less. From satisfying breakfasts to tantalizing desserts, you'll love the exciting variety of dishes.
> 
> Millions of people have successfully reached their weight loss goals with the help of The South Beach Diet. Now you can try 200 fast and easy South Beach Diet recipes that help you look and feel great! We'll send you The South Beach Diet Quick & Easy Cookbook FREE! So take advantage of this exclusive offer today - just pay postage and shipping.
> 
> http://secure.rodale.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/OaeEntryPage?cid=CEM_071930_v1400&storeId=10057&keycode=252689&mktOfferId=BKS67586&product_code=071930&smartcode=1730720015216400002391569341120150414


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> from Nicho-On a much happier note, congrats to those celebrating wonderful wedding anniversaries. Long may the happiness continue. Shirley's 60th anniversary is in April 21 and as others have said, she hopes that she and Pat can get away to explore the northern part of Vancouver Island.============
> 
> Thankyou and the others, very much for wishing us well for our 60th. It is on the 21st and I appreciate the good wishes.
> 
> ...


Shirley it is so nice to see you here! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't you going into fall and winter heather? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Thanks for the reminder about the marigolds. I managed to get 5 tomato seedlings Sunday and planted them this morning. Three are Tommy Toe and already have fruit on. The other 2 are Roma variety. I wanted something that had a medium size fruit. Will have to get a marigold to put near them on Thursday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - that makes my day - yeah Valerie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - that makes my day - yeah Valerie. --- sam


It is wonderful news!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of cast on did you use melody? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here are the pictures I said I would post.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks - but no june - just lazy. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I'm glad you could take some time away...you've had a very stressful year or two!!
> And that reminds me...did we hear from Sam at all yesterday? I worry that he may be visiting the health spa again!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks - but no june - just lazy. --- sam


Laziness is ok...just didn't want you to be sick. Have you healed from your tumble while waiting for Hickory to finish her business the other nigh?
June


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from Amsterdam a few hours ago and I am shattered! We had a great time, but we walked for miles around the city. I'll post photos and more about the trip later....off now to read the 30 pages I've missed. TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Amsterdam a few hours ago and I am shattered! We had a great time, but we walked for miles around the city. I'll post photos and more about the trip later....off now to read the 30 pages I've missed. TTYL.


Glad you are safely home- even if shattered!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Amsterdam a few hours ago and I am shattered! We had a great time, but we walked for miles around the city. I'll post photos and more about the trip later....off now to read the 30 pages I've missed. TTYL.


Welcome home Kate . Glad you had a great time . I love going away but I love coming home to my own bed 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I quite agree gwen - I just thought it might give you some ideas. I would never buy them - I am not as adept as Brantley but I think I could put some raised beds together myself. I thought the one shaped like stairs would be good for flowers or strawberries. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am so thankful my DH is a carpenter. These raised bed kits are so ridiculously expensive. Mine are cedar and for both the 4x8 and the 3x4 beds including the soil mixture and the trellises that I made out of pvc pipe we spent at the most $125...oh and that included the seeds I bought. Marianne is doing the same thing; in fact she is the one that got me into the raised beds.
> 
> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a very kind email from Dr Lisa McClung, an associate of Professor Valerie- the last paragraphs read:
> 
> There have been a lot of ups and downs but I am happy to say Valerie was released from Hospital in February and is making excellent progress! She no longer needs dialysis as the kidneys are beginning to respond, and the cancer centre have said they do not need to see her for another year. The back pain has also been brought under control and Valerie is now beginning to get her life back, slowly, a day at a time. She is a fighter!
> 
> ...


Oh Julie that is such good news!! Thank you for finding this out, I had really begun to fear the worst...you've made my day! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh Julie that is such good news!! Thank you for finding this out, I had really begun to fear the worst...you've made my day! :thumbup:


I think everyone has been delighted to hear of Valerie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - I think this is what she meant by waterwalls. --- sam

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/vgen/water-walls-for-plants.htm



Gweniepooh said:


> My DH and I were discussing this evening how out your area was suffering so with the drought yet other areas are flooding. Your area is in our prayers as also those where flooding is occuring. The closing of I-80 was on the national news tonight also talking about the semis being blown over. Stay safe.
> EDIT: would love to see a picture of your waterwall; never heard of using it to protect your plants only as a decorative element.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dear Joy, personally I don't think you have to apologize for what you've said. Sharing in hopes of giving someone comfort shouldn't offend anyone although we both know that isn't always true.
> You and your family are an inspiration.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - I think this is what she meant by waterwalls. --- sam
> 
> http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/vgen/water-walls-for-plants.htm


Sam, check out Flyty1n's post on page 49- you will see it exactly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful was that. thanks Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this one works:
> 
> Quite remarkable


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how wonderful was that. thanks Julie. --- sam


My pleasure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you drive close to the coast all the way around Australia or would there be no connecting roads in some places? --- sam



darowil said:


> No- though a lot of the coast does have road around it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops --- sam



darowil said:


> No- though a lot of the coast does have road around it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished Monday night, now I'm working on the booties that go with.
> When I ordered the yellow, the picture showed it as a sunshine yellow, but after I ordered and added the lavender, I think it works out okay. I added a pocket to it, just to bring the lavender down into the skirt to break up the mustard a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my left foot is still swelling - have a doctor's appointment in july or august - will have him check it if it is still swelling - no pain - think it was sprained maybe - who knows - I can walk on it without hurting so that is good. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Laziness is ok...just didn't want you to be sick. Have you healed from your tumble while waiting for Hickory to finish her business the other nigh?
> June


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh Julie that is such good news!! Thank you for finding this out, I had really begun to fear the worst...you've made my day! :thumbup:


Good news indeed! Thanks so much Julie for making such efforts to check up on our dear Valerie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are safely back. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got back from Amsterdam a few hours ago and I am shattered! We had a great time, but we walked for miles around the city. I'll post photos and more about the trip later....off now to read the 30 pages I've missed. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - I knew what she was talking about - I've never used them but have seen them for sale in the lawn department of some of our box stores. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, check out Flyty1n's post on page 49- you will see it exactly!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


So sad. I agree with you that she is one very strong lady.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - caught up. sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, welcome home. Can't wait to see pix.
Kaye, the pocket pulls the dress together nicely.
Sonja, what a beautiful and charming town.
Julie, dog dance very special.
Mellie, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good news indeed! Thanks so much Julie for making such efforts to check up on our dear Valerie.


It was lucky that I had enough information to go by!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - I knew what she was talking about - I've never used them but have seen them for sale in the lawn department of some of our box stores. --- sam


Not something we see here- although I've not been to the garden shop for a while!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, welcome home. Can't wait to see pix.
> Kaye, the pocket pulls the dress together nicely.
> Sonja, what a beautiful and charming town.
> Julie, dog dance very special.
> Mellie, healing energy sent your way.


I thought so ,too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow that muscle relaxer really did make me loopy. I did get to sleep a full night. Woke up this morning and was feeling a bit better. Went back to bed for a bit once Gage left for school. Just woke up a bit ago now and wouldn't you know it. Who had to sneeze again. Only 2 this time but it was enough to bring me to tears.
> No knitting yesterday and most likely none today.


If you get time before you sneeze (I know some just happen) try rubbing your tongue rapidly on the roof of your mouth, it sometimes stops it. I found it worked for me when my back was sore.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate I am so excited to see your pictures. It must have been a wonderful time with the girls. :thumbup: 

Kaye I really like the little dress. What color will you do the booties?

Julie I have face booked a few times with Timothy and he says he is really enjoying it there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> If you get time before you sneeze (I know some just happen) try rubbing your tongue rapidly on the roof of your mouth, it sometimes stops it. I found it worked for me when my back was sore.


Good advice Kate if I get fair warning I will definitely give this a try. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Kate I am so excited to see your pictures. It must have been a wonderful time with the girls. :thumbup:
> 
> Kaye I really like the little dress. What color will you do the booties?
> 
> Julie I have face booked a few times with Timothy and he says he is really enjoying it there.


That is good!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, glad to hear you enjoyed your trip, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome back from your getaway with the ladies. So glad you could go.

Flyt1....Happy you are getting some moisture, but do be careful driving on that black ice.

Poledra...Lovely little dress. Sorry the color was not what was expected. 

NanaCaren...Looking forward to some pictures of this wonderful vacation you are on. Have a great time.

Sam...Make sure you prop that foot up to reduce some of that swelling. Glad you are being lazy rather than ill.

Matthew has been wanting me to post the drawing that is in progress so I will give that a try tonight.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacer wrote:
Matthew has been wanting me to post the drawing that is in progress so I will give that a try tonight.[/quote]

Matthew, that is a wonderful cat. Looks so alive and so real, he could walk right off the page. I can't believe how well you are drawing animals. Great job. So nice to see your work. Shirley


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Melody - When I had heart surgery I was given a heart shaped pillow (12" x 12") to put against my chest when I had to cough or even clear my throat, it really helped. Please give it a try. Also if you're in the car, hold it to your chest, will prevent pressure to your chest.

5 years ago I was in the position Marianne is. My oldest son, 45 at the time, was dying of cancer. He didn't want me to see him either. Feeling so helpless in the situation, I realized that was the "1" thing I could do for him, respect his wish. I saw him in the casket, 100 lbs lighter that I remembered, so sad for sure. But our last words were, over the phone and at the casket side, I'll see you in heaven and there will be no more pain. That has carried me through this. His family still has a very hard time, his wife, teaches and stays extremely busy, has had to redo the house to help herself, he dies at home. The favorite dog, still carried around my son's slipper even if it was almost in pieces, my grandpuppy died of a broken heart in my son's favorite chair. The 2 children, 1 last year of high school, the other in college, did pretty well considering they watched their Dad suffer close to 2 years. My other son really had a hard time as well, the boys were just 2 years different in age. We have all moved forward, but it hasn't been easy. Perhaps Marianne would benefit from reading this, but I have no way to get it to her. My blessings to all of you, I'm still battling these terrible headaches. Hopefully within this next month I will be able to get to the dentist.
I try to keep up on the readings, just don't post very often. Until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you. Matthew (Matthew says thanks to everyone.)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We received a letter from the Legacy Trust group today regarding the art competition that Matthew is entered into. There will be two ways to vote online. One way is on the facebook site: https://www.facebook.com/LegacyTrustAwardCollection and the other online site is www.legacygr.com Voting takes place on May 5th and 6th. It begins at 12:01 AM on May 5th and ends at midnight on the 6th eastern time zone. His drawing is titled KiKi in the Jungle. Thanks to all of you who will check this out and cast your vote. Take time to enjoy seeing the artwork of these disabled adults. I believe they list the disability with each piece of artwork.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Amsterdam a few hours ago and I am shattered! We had a great time, but we walked for miles around the city. I'll post photos and more about the trip later....off now to read the 30 pages I've missed. TTYL.


Welcome home!
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

[

Matthew has been wanting me to post the drawing that is in progress so I will give that a try tonight.[/quote]

Matthew, your drawings are incredible. You are just so so talented.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> my left foot is still swelling - have a doctor's appointment in july or august - will have him check it if it is still swelling - no pain - think it was sprained maybe - who knows - I can walk on it without hurting so that is good. --- sam


That's a long time to wait, Sam. I hope nothing serious is wrong with it!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a letter from the Legacy Trust group today regarding the art competition that Matthew is entered into. There will be two ways to vote online. One way is on the facebook site: https://www.facebook.com/LegacyTrustAwardCollection and the other online site is www.legacygr.com Voting takes place on May 5th and 6th. It begins at 12:01 AM on May 5th and ends at midnight on the 6th eastern time zone. His drawing is titled KiKi in the Jungle. Thanks to all of you who will check this out and cast your vote. Take time to enjoy seeing the artwork of these disabled adults. I believe they list the disability with each piece of artwork.


Thanks for that info! I'll be sure to vote for Matthew.

If he had any trouble with the current drawing, I certainly can't tell--it's wonderful!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back from your getaway with the ladies. So glad you could go.
> 
> Flyt1....Happy you are getting some moisture, but do be careful driving on that black ice.
> 
> ...


Wonderful drawing,Matthew! Looks like spring is here!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Melody - When I had heart surgery I was given a heart shaped pillow (12" x 12") to put against my chest when I had to cough or even clear my throat, it really helped. Please give it a try. Also if you're in the car, hold it to your chest, will prevent pressure to your chest.
> 
> 5 years ago I was in the position Marianne is. My oldest son, 45 at the time, was dying of cancer. He didn't want me to see him either. Feeling so helpless in the situation, I realized that was the "1" thing I could do for him, respect his wish. I saw him in the casket, 100 lbs lighter that I remembered, so sad for sure. But our last words were, over the phone and at the casket side, I'll see you in heaven and there will be no more pain. That has carried me through this. His family still has a very hard time, his wife, teaches and stays extremely busy, has had to redo the house to help herself, he dies at home. The favorite dog, still carried around my son's slipper even if it was almost in pieces, my grandpuppy died of a broken heart in my son's favorite chair. The 2 children, 1 last year of high school, the other in college, did pretty well considering they watched their Dad suffer close to 2 years. My other son really had a hard time as well, the boys were just 2 years different in age. We have all moved forward, but it hasn't been easy. Perhaps Marianne would benefit from reading this, but I have no way to get it to her. My blessings to all of you, I'm still battling these terrible headaches. Hopefully within this next month I will be able to get to the dentist.
> I try to keep up on the readings, just don't post very often. Until next time...VA Sharon


Dear Sharon. I'm so sorry for your terrible loss..I know the pain is still with you.
I feel we were fortunate that my father died within 3 months of becoming ill.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for that info! I'll be sure to vote for Matthew.
> 
> If he had any trouble with the current drawing, I certainly can't tell--it's wonderful!


We did have to leave church for about 20 minutes to go home in order for him to cope with what had happened. We live about 5 minutes from church and had to return or my DH would have been stranded at church and not happy about it. When we returned, Matthew was okay again. I am glad that the issue is not noticeable and he will be happy to hear that others feel the same way I do.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We did have to leave church for about 20 minutes to go home in order for him to cope with what had happened. We live about 5 minutes from church and had to return or my DH would have been stranded at church and not happy about it. When we returned, Matthew was okay again. I am glad that the issue is not noticeable and he will be happy to hear that others feel the same way I do.


That's interesting. My Husband's brother is autistic. he is going to be 60 this year. He does not have random access to memory. If something goes wrong he would have to begin all over again. He is much younger than my husband. Not much was known here in Canada about autism when he was growing up. He was not accepted into the school system. At one time he was labelled an imbecile and all kinds of other ugly descriptions. It was very hard on my mil.

On the other hand we have a soon to be 19 year old grandson who falls into the autistic spectrum. He functions quite well, is very bright, good with language, taught himself to read at three and was well accepted in the school setting right through high school.

Great strides have been made over the years and each person is unique just like the rest of us. Quite interesting


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a letter from the Legacy Trust group today regarding the art competition that Matthew is entered into. There will be two ways to vote online. One way is on the facebook site: https://www.facebook.com/LegacyTrustAwardCollection and the other online site is www.legacygr.com Voting takes place on May 5th and 6th. It begins at 12:01 AM on May 5th and ends at midnight on the 6th eastern time zone. His drawing is titled KiKi in the Jungle. Thanks to all of you who will check this out and cast your vote. Take time to enjoy seeing the artwork of these disabled adults. I believe they list the disability with each piece of artwork.


I have bookmarked the site. Kindly post a reminder to us when it is actually May 5 so I will remember to go and vote. I am excited to see his work.
We actually got some much needed rain with snow in the mountains. I just checked the tomatoes and they seem to be OK as are the strawberries. The poor apricot and apple got frozen, but we are so happy for the water that we will just have to buy apples shipped in from other states.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


So heartbreaking for her. I'm sure her son wants to keep her from suffering any more by seeing his condition


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like in the village


Such a pretty looking village.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Melody - When I had heart surgery I was given a heart shaped pillow (12" x 12") to put against my chest when I had to cough or even clear my throat, it really helped. Please give it a try. Also if you're in the car, hold it to your chest, will prevent pressure to your chest.
> 
> 5 years ago I was in the position Marianne is. My oldest son, 45 at the time, was dying of cancer. He didn't want me to see him either. Feeling so helpless in the situation, I realized that was the "1" thing I could do for him, respect his wish. I saw him in the casket, 100 lbs lighter that I remembered, so sad for sure. But our last words were, over the phone and at the casket side, I'll see you in heaven and there will be no more pain. That has carried me through this. His family still has a very hard time, his wife, teaches and stays extremely busy, has had to redo the house to help herself, he dies at home. The favorite dog, still carried around my son's slipper even if it was almost in pieces, my grandpuppy died of a broken heart in my son's favorite chair. The 2 children, 1 last year of high school, the other in college, did pretty well considering they watched their Dad suffer close to 2 years. My other son really had a hard time as well, the boys were just 2 years different in age. We have all moved forward, but it hasn't been easy. Perhaps Marianne would benefit from reading this, but I have no way to get it to her. My blessings to all of you, I'm still battling these terrible headaches. Hopefully within this next month I will be able to get to the dentist.
> I try to keep up on the readings, just don't post very often. Until next time...VA Sharon


How very sad for you all and this changes life forever. You were a very strong Mom to abide by his wishes. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow that muscle relaxer really did make me loopy. I did get to sleep a full night. Woke up this morning and was feeling a bit better. Went back to bed for a bit once Gage left for school. Just woke up a bit ago now and wouldn't you know it. Who had to sneeze again. Only 2 this time but it was enough to bring me to tears.
> No knitting yesterday and most likely none today.


So sorry to hear that. Keep a pillow handy and when you feel a sneeze coming on, hug the pillow. It should help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary, love Matthew's new drawing and I can't tell anyplace where he may have had eraser problems...just very good. Can't wait to vote - can we do it more than once? Remember, I'm from Chicago where the saying is "vote early and vote often" in light of the many election scandals this city has had.

Spring has definitely appeared. I noticed today that the ground cover has grown almost 1-1/2" since Easter Sunday. With more rain on the way (some even mentioned "snow"), and more sun should be a real boost to the flowers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grannypeg said:


> That's interesting. My Husband's brother is autistic. he is going to be 60 this year. He does not have random access to memory. If something goes wrong he would have to begin all over again. He is much younger than my husband. Not much was known here in Canada about autism when he was growing up. He was not accepted into the school system. At one time he was labelled an imbecile and all kinds of other ugly descriptions. It was very hard on my mil.
> 
> On the other hand we have a soon to be 19 year old grandson who falls into the autistic spectrum. He functions quite well, is very bright, good with language, taught himself to read at three and was well accepted in the school setting right through high school.
> 
> Great strides have been made over the years and each person is unique just like the rest of us. Quite interesting


We were blessed that people understood that Matthew was different and many accepted him for who he was. Others excluded him and that made him angry. It is a lot to cope with for these youngsters. As I have said before, the KTP family has helped him to feel loved and accepted. He really is a different person due to his unconditional love and acceptance of so many of you. He will ask me if I have posted his current picture and if anybody comments on it. Believe it or not, this group is the only group outside of family and friends to see his art work. It will be so neat to have so many other people viewing his drawing at the art museum in a few weeks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mary, love Matthew's new drawing and I can't tell anyplace where he may have had eraser problems...just very good. Can't wait to vote - can we do it more than once? Remember, I'm from Chicago where the saying is "vote early and vote often" in light of the many election scandals this city has had.
> 
> Spring has definitely appeared. I noticed today that the ground cover has grown almost 1-1/2" since Easter Sunday. With more rain on the way (some even mentioned "snow"), and more sun should be a real boost to the flowers.


I don't know if you can vote more than once, but we would certainly welcome votes from your extended family if they are willing. I think your daughter, who works with the blind, would enjoy seeing this effort to recognize disabled adults for the talent they have. I viewed last year's winners and Matthew is equally as good and deserving of recognition of his talent. Have you told your SIL about this?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't see anything at all wrong with Matthew's drawing. He is getting better and better and was already very good. Please remind us nearer the voting date. Can anyone vote or are there restrictions?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I don't know if you can vote more than once, but we would certainly welcome votes from your extended family if they are willing. I think your daughter, who works with the blind, would enjoy seeing this effort to recognize disabled adults for the talent they have. I viewed last year's winners and Matthew is equally as good and deserving of recognition of his talent. Have you told your SIL about this?


I meant to at Easter, but the day got too hectic. I'll see her this week and will be sure to mention it. I'll send out the word to many...is it okay to post to all my FB friends?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> my left foot is still swelling - have a doctor's appointment in july or august - will have him check it if it is still swelling - no pain - think it was sprained maybe - who knows - I can walk on it without hurting so that is good. --- sam


Sorry to hear that Sam, maybe you're retaining water. Something to check out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We were blessed that people understood that Matthew was different and many accepted him for who he was. Others excluded him and that made him angry. It is a lot to cope with for these youngsters. As I have said before, the KTP family has helped him to feel loved and accepted. He really is a different person due to his unconditional love and acceptance of so many of you. He will ask me if I have posted his current picture and if anybody comments on it. Believe it or not, this group is the only group outside of family and friends to see his art work. It will be so neat to have so many other people viewing his drawing at the art museum in a few weeks.


We are certainly here for him. He has much to give.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is cute pattern. Bet Mel could whip a dozen up in no time at all.

http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2014/08/crochet-monster-baby-bibs.html


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> I can't see anything at all wrong with Matthew's drawing. He is getting better and better and was already very good. Please remind us nearer the voting date. Can anyone vote or are there restrictions?


I haven't seen any restrictions for voting. If you can access the website, then you should be able to vote. We even asked his favorite bank teller to vote for him. Of course he got a resounding "Yes, I will vote for you." The photograph that Matthew was sent to draw this from is an old yellowed photo and I think Matthew is making that picture come to life. It is always my pleasure to watch his progress and try to answer his questions. I have to admit that the drawing took a shove to the floor when the eraser misbehaved. I got up immediately to see what the problem was and asked him if he wanted to go home to get his art eraser. It was enough time to help him to recover emotionally and give him a chance to save the picture. Good thing we sit in the church narthex for the worship service so I was the only one to see him start to fall apart. Dignity means a lot to all people and I was glad to help him maintain that. His art teacher attends church with us and she looked at the drawing after church. She agreed that he recovered it nicely and agreed with him that it is frustrating when the tools don't do what we want them to do.

I will remind people closer to voting time as we would love for Matthew to see how much he is supported and respected.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grannypeg said:


> We are certainly here for him. He has much to give.


Thanks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I meant to at Easter, but the day got too hectic. I'll see her this week and will be sure to mention it. I'll send out the word to many...is it okay to post to all my FB friends?


I think it would be great to share the information with your friends. I am excited to see the art work from the other artists as well. There will be so many fantastic things to see. We will get to meet the artists on the evening of May 4th which could be interesting. Matthew is use to being around a multiple of disabilities due to his involvement in the art class for special needs adults. I think we need to be careful in how we present this to others. I want people to know that I respect all of these artists for participating and sharing their talent.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, great pictures, beautiful flowers & Matthews drawings are great.
I'm sure he will do well in the competition.

Va Sharon, I'm so sorry about your son, such a terrible disease to take so many so young.

I just came across this on Facebook. Scroll down to a very cute little dress.

http://verypink.com/category/free-patterns/


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Will definitely vote for Matthew!!! He has pretty much got the whole world on his side!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what it looks like in the village


And now maybe people see why I love it so much-what an introduction to England back when I was 21 (after all I have no real memories of England from when I left at 4. Any memories I have from then aren't related to it being England. )


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

ShAron, I am so sorry you lost a son to cancer. Your well written note will give strength to Marianne. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow that muscle relaxer really did make me loopy. I did get to sleep a full night. Woke up this morning and was feeling a bit better. Went back to bed for a bit once Gage left for school. Just woke up a bit ago now and wouldn't you know it. Who had to sneeze again. Only 2 this time but it was enough to bring me to tears.
> No knitting yesterday and most likely none today.


Now you know why that one is only for night time!
What a shame that when you are home unable to do much you can't at least knit.
Sneezing is not something we can stop either- most of the time we don't think much of it but when it hurts us we sure notice it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Just hopping in here without having read very far. Sam your recipes sound awesome!! Gotta try some!
> We've got two new baby goats and everyone is doing great. It's interesting to see a different breed of goat in them. They were crossed with a LaMancha buck so they are hilarious looking with those tiny ears. They have a very nice quiet temperament which we like.
> I noticed it was siblings day on the 10th I spent the 10th and 11th with my brother without knowing it was sibling day. We had a very good time sorting through family photos and he remembered lot of things about them ( he has early moderate Alzheimer's). The disease has actually brought us closer together as he wants to spend more time with me I am thrilled but it is a little sad to know his life has changed. My SIL is absolutely wonderful to him he couldn't have asked for better.
> I will pop in when I can. nittergma


Good things can almost always be found in even the worst situations. But it is a horrid thing to go through for everyone involved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Amsterdam a few hours ago and I am shattered! We had a great time, but we walked for miles around the city. I'll post photos and more about the trip later....off now to read the 30 pages I've missed. TTYL.


Welcome back KAte. Glad you had a lovely time. At least Amsterdam is flat for walking


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> could you drive close to the coast all the way around Australia or would there be no connecting roads in some places? --- sam


Well I thought the answer was no but decided to do a bit of research. And I would have been wrong. So here is a part of what this link says- this answers Sams question but more info is availbe on the link if you want it. http://www.outbackcrossing.com.au/Touring/How_Long_Does_it_Take_to_Travel_Around_Australia.shtml

4 Days. Easy - 15,823km to circumnavigate the continent on Highway 1. Throw in a 20 hour return ferry trip to include Tasmania and by averaging 60kph, with fuel stops - then 14 days is possible. Unlikely but possible.
Highway 1 is the longest national highway on the planet. It's a combination of roads including major motorways such as the Princes Highway, Eyre Highway, Great Northern Highway, Stuart Highway, Bruce Highway and Pacific Highway to name but a few.
It's not always the shortest route between destinations but it is the continuing ring road that for the most part, hugs the coast, and constitutes a ring road around the island.
If you choose to see Australia by jumping onto Highway 1 and tearing off into the 'outback' you won't even need a map. It's bitumen all the way, heavily signposted and well travelled.
Oh, and you won't see much either. All the action and all the sights tend to branch of this ring of blacktop and divert into big towns, smaller communities and the tourist sights. Colloquially known as 'doing the big lap', this route won't take you through the red centre to see place like Uluru (Ayers Rock), Kings Canyon or the myriad of locations on offer through the middle either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What


pacer said:


> Welcome back from your getaway with the ladies. So glad you could go.
> 
> Flyt1....Happy you are getting some moisture, but do be careful driving on that black ice.
> 
> ...


What a great cat, he does such a good job of them. 
The flowers are lovely too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that Sam, maybe you're retaining water. Something to check out sooner rather than later.


If it was this you would expect it to be both legs.
But it could be a circulation problem in the leg. Is this the leg you keep injuring Sam? would also explain why it doesn't heal well.
I'm amazed it is so long before you see someone- or is it a specialist rather than your local doctor? Or is it that that is when you have your appoitment for? If you haven't yet shown it to a doctor you should not be waiting so long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a different kind of charity knitting. --- sam

http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/help-orphaned-songbirds-by-knitting-nests/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Just hopping in here without having read very far. Sam your recipes sound awesome!! Gotta try some!
> We've got two new baby goats and everyone is doing great. It's interesting to see a different breed of goat in them. They were crossed with a LaMancha buck so they are hilarious looking with those tiny ears. They have a very nice quiet temperament which we like.
> I noticed it was siblings day on the 10th I spent the 10th and 11th with my brother without knowing it was sibling day. We had a very good time sorting through family photos and he remembered lot of things about them ( he has early moderate Alzheimer's). The disease has actually brought us closer together as he wants to spend more time with me I am thrilled but it is a little sad to know his life has changed. My SIL is absolutely wonderful to him he couldn't have asked for better.
> I will pop in when I can. nittergma


So glad that you were able to spend some wonderful time with your brother, so sorry though about the Alzheimer's, it is hard to watch the changes. Glad that your SIL is a good one, that does help tremendously.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, cute little dress.
> Melody,glad you are feeling better.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some little girl is going to love this!!
> Junek


 The girl (well, she's not a girl, but she's about the same age as my son, so she's a girl) is due in July, I thought it'd be good to wear in the summer, but also in the winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath. I made the 6-9 month size.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will add photos as soon as my iPad will connect I will post some photos. Yes I did need to get away, it has done me a world of good. Cleared my head from all the stresses and stuff.


Good, glad you are having a grand time. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from Amsterdam a few hours ago and I am shattered! We had a great time, but we walked for miles around the city. I'll post photos and more about the trip later....off now to read the 30 pages I've missed. TTYL.


Welcome home.  Now for a nap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Kate I am so excited to see your pictures. It must have been a wonderful time with the girls. :thumbup:
> 
> Kaye I really like the little dress. What color will you do the booties?
> 
> Julie I have face booked a few times with Timothy and he says he is really enjoying it there.


I'm doing them in purple with a yellow strap, they are the pattern that goes with the dress, we'll see how it goes. I have the first one done except for the strap and I'll need to see if I have small enough buttons or if I need to get some.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back from your getaway with the ladies. So glad you could go.
> 
> Flyt1....Happy you are getting some moisture, but do be careful driving on that black ice.
> 
> ...


Matthews cat is amazing, it would look lovely amidst the flowers. 
Hi Matthew!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Melody - When I had heart surgery I was given a heart shaped pillow (12" x 12") to put against my chest when I had to cough or even clear my throat, it really helped. Please give it a try. Also if you're in the car, hold it to your chest, will prevent pressure to your chest.
> 
> 5 years ago I was in the position Marianne is. My oldest son, 45 at the time, was dying of cancer. He didn't want me to see him either. Feeling so helpless in the situation, I realized that was the "1" thing I could do for him, respect his wish. I saw him in the casket, 100 lbs lighter that I remembered, so sad for sure. But our last words were, over the phone and at the casket side, I'll see you in heaven and there will be no more pain. That has carried me through this. His family still has a very hard time, his wife, teaches and stays extremely busy, has had to redo the house to help herself, he dies at home. The favorite dog, still carried around my son's slipper even if it was almost in pieces, my grandpuppy died of a broken heart in my son's favorite chair. The 2 children, 1 last year of high school, the other in college, did pretty well considering they watched their Dad suffer close to 2 years. My other son really had a hard time as well, the boys were just 2 years different in age. We have all moved forward, but it hasn't been easy. Perhaps Marianne would benefit from reading this, but I have no way to get it to her. My blessings to all of you, I'm still battling these terrible headaches. Hopefully within this next month I will be able to get to the dentist.
> I try to keep up on the readings, just don't post very often. Until next time...VA Sharon


I'm so sorry that you had to go through that with your son, I can't even imagine how hard that is, it's hard enough to lose a parent, to lose a child has to be at least that hard. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a letter from the Legacy Trust group today regarding the art competition that Matthew is entered into. There will be two ways to vote online. One way is on the facebook site: https://www.facebook.com/LegacyTrustAwardCollection and the other online site is www.legacygr.com Voting takes place on May 5th and 6th. It begins at 12:01 AM on May 5th and ends at midnight on the 6th eastern time zone. His drawing is titled KiKi in the Jungle. Thanks to all of you who will check this out and cast your vote. Take time to enjoy seeing the artwork of these disabled adults. I believe they list the disability with each piece of artwork.


Thank you, I've liked the page too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think it would be great to share the information with your friends. I am excited to see the art work from the other artists as well. There will be so many fantastic things to see. We will get to meet the artists on the evening of May 4th which could be interesting. Matthew is use to being around a multiple of disabilities due to his involvement in the art class for special needs adults. I think we need to be careful in how we present this to others. I want people to know that I respect all of these artists for participating and sharing their talent.


I'm going to have Marla vote and Christopher and Kerry will also gladly vote for him. 
His drawings are starting to jump off the page, he's getting so good with detail.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a different kind of charity knitting. --- sam
> 
> http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/help-orphaned-songbirds-by-knitting-nests/


That's cool! Will have to make some of these.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Welcome back from your getaway with the ladies. So glad you could go.
> 
> Flyt1....Happy you are getting some moisture, but do be careful driving on that black ice.
> 
> ...


Excellent drawing as always Matthew!! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Welcome back from your getaway with the ladies. So glad you could go.
> 
> Flyt1....Happy you are getting some moisture, but do be careful driving on that black ice.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful drawing Mathew .the whole face is so lifelike . He is going to start purring any minute now Well done he's beautiful . 
Love the pictures of your spring flowers are the daffodils really white if so I need to get some they are lovely 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> February's club sock from Stranded in Oz. Only just finished it in time (and only becuase Melissa gave us a few extra days)- for some reason I was was occupied on other socks!
> Feats in Socks has been a great success- large niumbers of people coming in just to see it still.


Yet another feat finished successfully then! These socks are real beauties. What are the next ones to be? Very well done with Feats in Socks, you should be very proud of yourselves after putting in so much time and hard work. Will it be an annual event now?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> How very sad for you all and this changes life forever. You were a very strong Mom to abide by his wishes. Hugs.


Ditto re. Vabchnonnie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I thought the answer was no but decided to do a bit of research. And I would have been wrong. So here is a part of what this link says- this answers Sams question but more info is availbe on the link if you want it. http://www.outbackcrossing.com.au/Touring/How_Long_Does_it_Take_to_Travel_Around_Australia.shtml
> 
> 4 Days. Easy - 15,823km to circumnavigate the continent on Highway 1. Throw in a 20 hour return ferry trip to include Tasmania and by averaging 60kph, with fuel stops - then 14 days is possible. Unlikely but possible.
> Highway 1 is the longest national highway on the planet. It's a combination of roads including major motorways such as the Princes Highway, Eyre Highway, Great Northern Highway, Stuart Highway, Bruce Highway and Pacific Highway to name but a few.
> ...


I would have acutally said "no" also. Thanks for looking that up. Now we know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yet another feat finished successfully then! These socks are real beauties. What are the next ones to be? Very well done with Feats in Socks, you should be very proud of yourselves after putting in so much time and hard work. Will it be an annual event now?


We do have 2 more places who want us in the next few months-another community centre and then the staff area of the local council offices. So no rest for the wicked as we need some different ones for each one I think as they are all in the same council area. These ones will go into the next one. HAve a few things to finish for people but also need to get to get to work on a couple more. The next one is smaller so shouldn't need too many more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I would have acutally said "no" also. Thanks for looking that up. Now we know.


Amazing the things I learn about Australia from questions here!
Good afternoon Cathy. What your weather like? Coolish here and trying to rain, meant to be a fair bit but so far nothing much.
Will you see the birthday girl tomorrow?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry that you had to go through that with your son, I can't even imagine how hard that is, it's hard enough to lose a parent, to lose a child has to be at least that hard.
> Hugs!!


I'm sorry to Sharon that you and your family had to go through this . 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Amazing the things I learn about Australia from questions here!
> Good afternoon Cathy. What your weather like? Coolish here and trying to rain, meant to be a fair bit but so far nothing much.
> Will you see the birthday girl tomorrow?


Hi there, It is 16c here at 4pm and cloudy, not much sun today. Yesterday we got to 26c.  Yes I will be seeing Serena for sure tomorrow. I think Sundays party is sort of under control. :roll: 
I hope if we get any of your rain that is gone before Sunday. Rain I don NOT want then.
I had Serena yesterday for a few hours..... so cute. She wraps her little arms around your neck now and hugs... LOL , however as she is doing this with me she is sneaking her fingers towards my earings! LOL

In case I forget tomorrow to post.......... Happy Birthday to YOU


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, sweet dreams.


Goodnight Kaye sleep well 🌠


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, It is 16c here at 4pm and cloudy, not much sun today. Yesterday we got to 26c.  Yes I will be seeing Serena for sure tomorrow. I think Sundays party is sort of under control. :roll:
> I hope if we get any of your rain that is gone before Sunday. Rain I don NOT want then.
> I had Serena yesterday for a few hours..... so cute. She wraps her little arms around your neck now and hugs... LOL , however as she is doing this with me she is sneaking her fingers towards my earings! LOL
> 
> In case I forget tomorrow to post.......... Happy Birthday to YOU


You beat me to it, Cathy! I have been waiting until it was close enough to the 17th here to mention it- because of course if you wait for the digest- there is hardly any of that day left!
so: *Happy Birthday Margaret* for tomorrow!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a photo from yesterday... I am sure I will get some birthday ones over the next couple of days..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You beat me to it, Cathy! I have been waiting until it was close enough to the 17th here to mention it- because of course if you wait for the digest- there is hardly any of that day left!
> so: *Happy Birthday Margaret* for tomorrow!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, It is 16c here at 4pm and cloudy, not much sun today. Yesterday we got to 26c.  Yes I will be seeing Serena for sure tomorrow. I think Sundays party is sort of under control. :roll:
> I hope if we get any of your rain that is gone before Sunday. Rain I don NOT want then.
> I had Serena yesterday for a few hours..... so cute. She wraps her little arms around your neck now and hugs... LOL , however as she is doing this with me she is sneaking her fingers towards my earings! LOL
> 
> In case I forget tomorrow to post.......... Happy Birthday to YOU


At 4 here 16.7. Had 1.8 mm rain so not much but it ihas been overcast all day.
Thanks for the birthday wishes. And a very Happy Birthday to Serena- guess it won't anything ot her for you to say that from me! And I need to send birthday greetings to another Adelaide KPer as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from yesterday... I am sure I will get some birthday ones over the next couple of days..


She's sure growing up. looks so sweet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You beat me to it, Cathy! I have been waiting until it was close enough to the 17th here to mention it- because of course if you wait for the digest- there is hardly any of that day left!
> so: *Happy Birthday Margaret* for tomorrow!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like we are about to get a rabbit for a couple of weeks. Vicky and Brett coming soon likely with Pepper. Brett might not be able to join us for tea tomorrow night so they are dropping round in an hour or so.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns *Margaret!*


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

And Happy Birthday to *Serena* too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

A very happy birthday to Margaret, and to Serena, from the Channel Isles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just delightful....made me smile, too. Big hugs back to her.



sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from yesterday... I am sure I will get some birthday ones over the next couple of days..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Margaret. Love seeing the response to the Feats in Socks - so well deserved. I typed "techniques" into the Ravelry pattern search box and got all kinds of interesting patterns for socks, scarves, sweaters, etc. I'm definitely going to go back and check some of them out. When you have a chance to breathe again, you might find it fun to check out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just delightful....made me smile, too. Big hugs back to her.


Happy to make you smile.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been wanting me to post the drawing that is in progress so I will give that a try tonight.


Matthew is so talented. This pic is coming along beautifully.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> We received a letter from the Legacy Trust group today regarding the art competition that Matthew is entered into. There will be two ways to vote online. One way is on the facebook site: https://www.facebook.com/LegacyTrustAwardCollection and the other online site is www.legacygr.com Voting takes place on May 5th and 6th. It begins at 12:01 AM on May 5th and ends at midnight on the 6th eastern time zone. His drawing is titled KiKi in the Jungle. Thanks to all of you who will check this out and cast your vote. Take time to enjoy seeing the artwork of these disabled adults. I believe they list the disability with each piece of artwork.


 :thumbup: Noted in diary


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

TNS said:


> A very happy birthday to Margaret, and to Serena, from the Channel Isles.


And from Lancashire too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> We were blessed that people understood that Matthew was different and many accepted him for who he was. Others excluded him and that made him angry. It is a lot to cope with for these youngsters. As I have said before, the KTP family has helped him to feel loved and accepted. He really is a different person due to his unconditional love and acceptance of so many of you. He will ask me if I have posted his current picture and if anybody comments on it. Believe it or not, this group is the only group outside of family and friends to see his art work. It will be so neat to have so many other people viewing his drawing at the art museum in a few weeks.


I'm so excited for Matthew. He's such a lovely person and so talented. How could we not love him?!!
Give him a hug from me if he's in a receptive mood but a big hello to him in any case!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from yesterday... I am sure I will get some birthday ones over the next couple of days..


Is Serena quite a tall baby? She certainly is looking lovely- how did she do in the Baby Competition?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie.


 :thumbup: It is Margaret's Birthday in a matter of two and a half hours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like we are about to get a rabbit for a couple of weeks. Vicky and Brett coming soon likely with Pepper. Brett might not be able to join us for tea tomorrow night so they are dropping round in an hour or so.


Well I guess that is one way to celebrate!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The girl (well, she's not a girl, but she's about the same age as my son, so she's a girl) is due in July, I thought it'd be good to wear in the summer, but also in the winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath. I made the 6-9 month size.


I should have said some mother will love this for her baby girl!! Of course, the baby couldn't care less!😃
But it is cute.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from yesterday... I am sure I will get some birthday ones over the next couple of days..


Ite hard to believe our precious Serena is a year old. It just doesn't seem that long since her mom was having such a difficult pregnancy. And now a beautiful little girl!!
Happy birthday,Serena!!

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> At 4 here 16.7. Had 1.8 mm rain so not much but it ihas been overcast all day.
> Thanks for the birthday wishes. And a very Happy Birthday to Serena- guess it won't anything ot her for you to say that from me! And I need to send birthday greetings to another Adelaide KPer as well.


I'm assuming it's already the 17th in Australia so a very happy birthday, Margaret. I hope you can celebrate in high style!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that you were able to spend some wonderful time with your brother, so sorry though about the Alzheimer's, it is hard to watch the changes. Glad that your SIL is a good one, that does help tremendously.


I'm also happy you were able to spend time with your brother . It's nice to build up the precious happy memories 
My brother died suddenly 11 months ago way to young (59) after we had all been together laughing and happy celebrating his wife's birthday . I have happy memories of him telling all his groan out loud jokes 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We received a letter from the Legacy Trust group today regarding the art competition that Matthew is entered into. There will be two ways to vote online. One way is on the facebook site: https://www.facebook.com/LegacyTrustAwardCollection and the other online site is www.legacygr.com Voting takes place on May 5th and 6th. It begins at 12:01 AM on May 5th and ends at midnight on the 6th eastern time zone. His drawing is titled KiKi in the Jungle. Thanks to all of you who will check this out and cast your vote. Take time to enjoy seeing the artwork of these disabled adults. I believe they list the disability with each piece of artwork.


Do you have to be on facebook to vote ? I am on facebook I just never use it , I'll have to check on it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is Serena quite a tall baby? She certainly is looking lovely- how did she do in the Baby Competition?


Nothing in the competition. She is slightly above "average" in weight and height. Thanks she is a lovely girl. 

I wont get to see her for very long tomorrow.... DD is bringing her over around 11 then they are going to Melbourne to the Aquarium. I am pretty disappointed but oh well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Ite hard to believe our precious Serena is a year old. It just doesn't seem that long since her mom was having such a difficult pregnancy. And now a beautiful little girl!!
> Happy birthday,Serena!!
> 
> Junek


Thanks June


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm assuming it's already the 17th in Australia so a very happy birthday, Margaret. I hope you can celebrate in high style!!
> Junek


No not yet June I think it's about 10ish pm on the 16 th 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nothing in the competition. She is slightly above "average" in weight and height. Thanks she is a lovely girl.
> 
> I wont get to see her for very long tomorrow.... DD is bringing her over around 11 then they are going to Melbourne to the Aquarium. I am pretty disappointed but oh well.


 :thumbdown: Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No not yet June I think it's about 10ish pm on the 16 th
> Sonja


No harm in being a little early!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I couldn't see where Matthew had erased on his drawing so he's pretty darn good. I'll be voting on the day. Have already marked it on my calendar so I won't forget.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No harm in being a little early!


Definitely not Julie I only knew the time because I have just been on an Australian site that had the clock in the corner otherwise I would have thought it's tomorrow there . Nearly confused myself with trying to say that 😃

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely not Julie I only knew the time because I have just been on an Australian site that had the clock in the corner otherwise I would have thought it's tomorrow there . Nearly confused myself with trying to say that 😃
> 
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time for me to go back to bed! Rising 1 a.m., Friday- and I have a busy morning in front of me!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I thought the answer was no but decided to do a bit of research. And I would have been wrong. So here is a part of what this link says- this answers Sams question but more info is availbe on the link if you want it. http://www.outbackcrossing.com.au/Touring/How_Long_Does_it_Take_to_Travel_Around_Australia.shtml
> .


Thank you for posting that site. A lot of very interesting information about Australia. This is the only way I will ever get to see your country.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> A very happy birthday to Margaret, and to Serena, from the Channel Isles.


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like we are about to get a rabbit for a couple of weeks. Vicky and Brett coming soon likely with Pepper. Brett might not be able to join us for tea tomorrow night so they are dropping round in an hour or so.


Speaking of rabbits, I let Candy out this morning and there were 2 bunnies in the backyard. She's never seen bunnies before so it was pretty exciting for her and she wanted to go to them so badly. She was shivering with excitement. I stayed on the deck and they didn't move for the longest time so they must be somewhat tame.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I guess that is one way to celebrate!


Yes we have a rabbit out the back.
I'm giving blood tomorrow. I had to cancle last weeks because of a migraine and they rang today and asked if I could come in as they needed blood. Said fine expecting them to give me an appointment next week maybe- how about tomorrow morning? So I guess they really did need it now.
But then out to tea with the girls and Brett and then Maryanne and DAvid are coming to the football with me. Vicky is working a night shift and Brett needs to get an assignment done before they go away the next day otherwise they would ahve joined us as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm assuming it's already the 17th in Australia so a very happy birthday, Margaret. I hope you can celebrate in high style!!
> Junek


1 1/2 hours away.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Margaret!* May you have a lovely day with much enjoyment of the football and fellowship with the family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the the birthday greetings


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow has Serena ever grown. 1 year old already. Where has the time gone. Happy 1st birthday Serena. 

Happy birthday Margaret. Happy to hear that you have more and more people wanting to see those amazing socks. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had never heard of these. Thank you for posting the link. Very interesting.



flyty1n said:


> It is also called an aqua dome if it is plastic. You can see a picture of what mine are like here.
> http://www.provident-living-today.com/Aqua-Dome.html
> 
> You can see the other plastic ones by googling wall of water for tomato plants. .
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know how blessed I am to count her as my closest friend. She is remarkable.


Grannypeg said:


> Speaking of Marianne I am going up to see her tomorrow. Also, she will not be going to Chicago. Her son told her that his trip to see her in Dec/Jan was his goodbye and she is honoring his wishes as difficult as it may be for her. He really does not want her to see him in his condition. I applaud her for her stalwartness and steadfastness in honoring his request.


Gwen, Marianne is a very brave, wonderful woman. You are lucky to have each other as friends.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is precioous. Love the color combo too.


Poledra65 said:


> Finished Monday night, now I'm working on the booties that go with.
> When I ordered the yellow, the picture showed it as a sunshine yellow, but after I ordered and added the lavender, I think it works out okay. I added a pocket to it, just to bring the lavender down into the skirt to break up the mustard a bit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have no idea how brave she is. Her life has been quite amazing and she has survived such unbelievabl trauma at times. I get so much inspiration and courage from her. We shared quite a bit yesterday; shed a few tears and gave strength to each other. She knows tht if things change and she need to head north we are off and going. I love her like not only a friend but a sister for sure. Probably closer to Marianne then my biological sister.


Swedenme said:


> That is so sad Gwen . Your friend is a very brave woman
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye Jo, Marianne would appreciate your understanding her son's request.


Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you two are having a great visit. That had to be a hard decision for her to make, but I understand her wanting to honor his wishes, and I understand him not wanting her last visual memories of him to be when he's in the condition he is in, as my first visions of my mom when I think of her, are of when she was in hospital dying, then I have to search for a memory of her looking healthy.
> Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree....the lavender softens the mustard yellow perfecly.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is the lavender that makes it , to my eye! It is an awful feeling when the heart sinks like that- especially if you have time constraints!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this Sharon. I will see that Marianne reads it. During our talk yesterday one of th things she will be thankful for is tht he will no longer be in pain.



vabchnonnie said:


> Melody - When I had heart surgery I was given a heart shaped pillow (12" x 12") to put against my chest when I had to cough or even clear my throat, it really helped. Please give it a try. Also if you're in the car, hold it to your chest, will prevent pressure to your chest.
> 
> 5 years ago I was in the position Marianne is. My oldest son, 45 at the time, was dying of cancer. He didn't want me to see him either. Feeling so helpless in the situation, I realized that was the "1" thing I could do for him, respect his wish. I saw him in the casket, 100 lbs lighter that I remembered, so sad for sure. But our last words were, over the phone and at the casket side, I'll see you in heaven and there will be no more pain. That has carried me through this. His family still has a very hard time, his wife, teaches and stays extremely busy, has had to redo the house to help herself, he dies at home. The favorite dog, still carried around my son's slipper even if it was almost in pieces, my grandpuppy died of a broken heart in my son's favorite chair. The 2 children, 1 last year of high school, the other in college, did pretty well considering they watched their Dad suffer close to 2 years. My other son really had a hard time as well, the boys were just 2 years different in age. We have all moved forward, but it hasn't been easy. Perhaps Marianne would benefit from reading this, but I have no way to get it to her. My blessings to all of you, I'm still battling these terrible headaches. Hopefully within this next month I will be able to get to the dentist.
> I try to keep up on the readings, just don't post very often. Until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Martina I agree...I couldn't find anything wrong with the drawing and looked very closely since it was mentioned. Matthew does remarkable work.



martina said:


> I can't see anything at all wrong with Matthew's drawing. He is getting better and better and was already very good. Please remind us nearer the voting date. Can anyone vote or are there restrictions?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know it is a lot to ask but will you please remind us when it it time to vote. I have been soon scatterbrained and I do want to vote.


pacer said:


> I haven't seen any restrictions for voting. If you can access the website, then you should be able to vote. We even asked his favorite bank teller to vote for him. Of course he got a resounding "Yes, I will vote for you." The photograph that Matthew was sent to draw this from is an old yellowed photo and I think Matthew is making that picture come to life. It is always my pleasure to watch his progress and try to answer his questions. I have to admit that the drawing took a shove to the floor when the eraser misbehaved. I got up immediately to see what the problem was and asked him if he wanted to go home to get his art eraser. It was enough time to help him to recover emotionally and give him a chance to save the picture. Good thing we sit in the church narthex for the worship service so I was the only one to see him start to fall apart. Dignity means a lot to all people and I was glad to help him maintain that. His art teacher attends church with us and she looked at the drawing after church. She agreed that he recovered it nicely and agreed with him that it is frustrating when the tools don't do what we want them to do.
> 
> I will remind people closer to voting time as we would love for Matthew to see how much he is supported and respected.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil....did I miss your birthday? If so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you celebrate all week and have many, many, many more happy days!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

precious...she has grown so much so quickly.


sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from yesterday... I am sure I will get some birthday ones over the next couple of days..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil....did I miss your birthday? If so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you celebrate all week and have many, many, many more happy days!


No- it is 5 minutes away!

I might head to bed and be there when my birthday arrives! WIll still be awake I'm sure.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Margaret and Serena.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Darowil. May your day be filled with many blessings!

Matthew will be relieved to know that the eraser problem is not evident even when searching for it. I think he covered it up quite well. 

Voting will take place at a facebook site as well as a non-facebook website so it should be possible to vote without being on facebook. I will remind everyone when it is time to vote. Thanks for everyone's support. Today, Matthew has a dentist appointment to repair 3 teeth damaged from grinding at night and then be fitted for a mouth guard for night time.

Cathy...Serena is so adorable and looks like her grandma.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes we have a rabbit out the back.
> I'm giving blood tomorrow. I had to cancle last weeks because of a migraine and they rang today and asked if I could come in as they needed blood. Said fine expecting them to give me an appointment next week maybe- how about tomorrow morning? So I guess they really did need it now.
> But then out to tea with the girls and Brett and then Maryanne and DAvid are coming to the football with me. Vicky is working a night shift and Brett needs to get an assignment done before they go away the next day otherwise they would ahve joined us as well.


Happy birthday Margaret hope you have a lovely day and many more 🎂🎉⚽
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Time for me to go back to bed! Rising 1 a.m., Friday- and I have a busy morning in front of me!


That is earlier than my wake up call. I hope it will be for you to have some fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Margaret and Serena!*

Many happy returns and blessings for the future for both of you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You beat me to it, Cathy! I have been waiting until it was close enough to the 17th here to mention it- because of course if you wait for the digest- there is hardly any of that day left!
> so: *Happy Birthday Margaret* for tomorrow!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! From me too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You have no idea how brave she is. Her life has been quite amazing and she has survived such unbelievabl trauma at times. I get so much inspiration and courage from her. We shared quite a bit yesterday; shed a few tears and gave strength to each other. She knows tht if things change and she need to head north we are off and going. I love her like not only a friend but a sister for sure. Probably closer to Marianne then my biological sister.


So you will have to be brave to while your friend sister is hurting because when someone you love is hurting you hurt to . I hope you both find lots of strength and courage
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No not yet June I think it's about 10ish pm on the 16 th
> Sonja


Well, she'll see it when she wakes up and comes online!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from yesterday... I am sure I will get some birthday ones over the next couple of days..


Awe, that cutie sure is growing quickly. 
Happy Birthday Serenna!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I should have said some mother will love this for her baby girl!! Of course, the baby couldn't care less!😃
> But it is cute.
> Junek


 :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Margaret & Serena.

Sugar, lovely photo of Serena, she is such a beautiful baby.
My GD has also had a facination with my earrings since she has been very small but has never pulled on them, I warned her she would hurt grandma if she pulled them & she never has. 

Gwen, I'm so glad that Marianne has you to lean on during this difficult time for her. You are such a good friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, have a very Happy Birthday.
Sugar, happy birthday wishes for our precious Serena.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from yesterday... I am sure I will get some birthday ones over the next couple of days..


Birthday girl is beautiful I hope she has a wonderful day 
Happy birthday Serena 🎂
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are some photos from Amsterdam. We had a wonderful time, visited Ann Frank's house (very moving), had a canal boat trip, went on a pizza cruise one night, took a train trip (very adventurous!) to Delft to see the pottery (then didn't go into the pottery, just the shop!) and of course we had to walk down through the Red Light District too. We had really nice meals out and of course there was plenty of chat!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are some photos from Amsterdam.


Talk about having big shoes to fill! :shock: :XD: Glad you had fun, and it looks a lovely place indeed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are some photos from Amsterdam.


Those are some huge shoes! lol
Beautiful ladies in beautiful scenery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are some photos from Amsterdam. We had a wonderful time, visited Ann Frank's house (very moving), had a canal boat trip, went on a pizza cruise one night, took a train trip (very adventurous!) to Delft to see the pottery (then didn't go into the pottery, just the shop!) and of course we had to walk down through the Red Light District too. We had really nice meals out and of course there was plenty of chat!


You look lovely and it sure looks like everyone was having a great time. On my bucket list to visit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Margaret hope you have a lovely day and many more 🎂🎉⚽
> Sonja


And Happy Birthday from me, too, Margaret. I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if ever there was a reason to build a privacy fence this is it. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-living-wall


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

JUst catching up. Happy Birthday to Margaret Happy birthday to Serena! 
I hope I don't miss voting for Matthew's picture


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are some photos from Amsterdam. We had a wonderful time, visited Ann Frank's house (very moving), had a canal boat trip, went on a pizza cruise one night, took a train trip (very adventurous!) to Delft to see the pottery (then didn't go into the pottery, just the shop!) and of course we had to walk down through the Red Light District too. We had really nice meals out and of course there was plenty of chat!


That looks like so much fun!!
Thank you you so much for posting the pictures as that's the only way I'll see the area.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate love those shoes. :thumbup: 

Much as I love my Granny I was given the opportunity to go to the hospital and say goodbye (to her body - she had already passed) and I chose not to. I didn't want to remember he like that. I know she is gone but she is in my heart and I always think of her as she was. I think Ben wants that for Marianne. I I know it must be hard for her. It must be hard for him to. Marianne is such an amazing lady and I am glad she is part of our ktp family. Gwen please give her our love and support. Prayer warrior Mellie reporting for duty. Praying for a peaceful passing for Ben.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes we have a rabbit out the back.
> I'm giving blood tomorrow. I had to cancle last weeks because of a migraine and they rang today and asked if I could come in as they needed blood. Said fine expecting them to give me an appointment next week maybe- how about tomorrow morning? So I guess they really did need it now.
> But then out to tea with the girls and Brett and then Maryanne and DAvid are coming to the football with me. Vicky is working a night shift and Brett needs to get an assignment done before they go away the next day otherwise they would ahve joined us as well.


You will enjoy the football game! (I am fairly sure- unless your team looses?) and out for tea sounds good! I guess they are running short of your blood type?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody I'm sorry you're having pain I hope it gets resolved soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil....did I miss your birthday? If so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you celebrate all week and have many, many, many more happy days!


It is today (Friday) but of course we are already part way through, and by the time it shows on the Digest it is nearly over!, so I keep an eye on the Aussie contingent's avatars.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is earlier than my wake up call. I hope it will be for you to have some fun.


I actually mean't it is getting close to 1 a.m., I had got up just before 12 midnight and needed to rest again- with the colder nights I am actually getting some sleep- I remember something from last night that can only be a dream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! From me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, that cutie sure is growing quickly.
> Happy Birthday Serenna!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was the doctor who first suggested it to me, back in January, and my INR results are reading fine. Just thought I would mention.


I mix 2T cider vinegar in my food when cooking it a lot. It tastes good and is good for you as well. (T=tablespoon)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I mix 2T cider vinegar in my food when cooking it a lot. It tastes good and is good for you as well. (T=tablespoon)


With what sort of things, Caren?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With what sort of things, Caren?


Stews, soups, mashed potatoes, eggs. Depending on if it is just for me I might cut it down to a teaspoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stews, soups, mashed potatoes, eggs. Depending on if it is just for me I might cut it down to a teaspoon.


Must try that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Here are some photos from Amsterdam. We had a wonderful time, visited Ann Frank's house (very moving), had a canal boat trip, went on a pizza cruise one night, took a train trip (very adventurous!) to Delft to see the pottery (then didn't go into the pottery, just the shop!) and of course we had to walk down through the Red Light District too. We had really nice meals out and of course there was plenty of chat!


Some really lovely pictures . You all look nice and relaxed . Did your jaws hit the floor in the red light district 😱
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A couple photos from Silverstone seems how they are the frist ones downloaded to the iPad. Will post more as the download.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Must try that!


👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The best waterfall from what we saw today along A82, by Glen Coe,Scotland. It was beautiful out today was out in a sleeveless top.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> The best waterfall from what we saw today along A82, by Glen Coe,Scotland. It was beautiful out today was out in a sleeveless top.


Beautiful pictures Caren . I was wondering and hoping you were having lovely weather today just like us . Glad you are having a lovely time . Look forward to some more pictures 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A couple photos from Silverstone seems how they are the frist ones downloaded to the iPad. Will post more as the download.


Thank you for the lovely pictures of your travels!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are some photos from Amsterdam. We had a wonderful time, visited Ann Frank's house (very moving), had a canal boat trip, went on a pizza cruise one night, took a train trip (very adventurous!) to Delft to see the pottery (then didn't go into the pottery, just the shop!) and of course we had to walk down through the Red Light District too. We had really nice meals out and of course there was plenty of chat!


Looks like you really enjoyed yourself. The photos are great.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wish I had access to fresh mulberries...remember climbing the trees and eating the berries when we lived on the farm...we were even known to eat the berries when they were still green and ended up with tummy aches. I'll have to see where I can get mulberry leaves. Thanks for the idea.


Mom has a couple trees come on down


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, you must be in paradise. You're on holiday and you get to be around the race cars!! There's some beauty (even starkness) in that waterfall and rock formation. Glad you are getting fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Just got back from New York. We had a fantastic time, went everywhere, saw everything, walked our socks off, I swear I'm six inches shorter than when I left! I'm trying to catch up here now, Missed the end of last week's tea party and have just read Sam's opening for this week. Thank goodness for Kate, Margaret and Julie - ladies your summaries are invaluable, thank you. Will go back now and try to do some catching up but I think I might just have to give up and start afresh with a new Tea Party tomorrow. Can't believe it will be Friday again already. TTYL. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone. Just got back from New York. We had a fantastic time, went everywhere, saw everything, walked our socks off, I swear I'm six inches shorter than when I left! I'm trying to catch up here now, Missed the end of last week's tea party and have just read Sam's opening for this week. Thank goodness for Kate, Margaret and Julie - ladies your summaries are invaluable, thank you. Will go back now and try to do some catching up but I think I might just have to give up and start afresh with a new Tea Party tomorrow. Can't believe it will be Friday again already. TTYL. x


My goodness in retrospect that was a very quick visit!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone. Just got back from New York. We had a fantastic time, went everywhere, saw everything, walked our socks off, I swear I'm six inches shorter than when I left! I'm trying to catch up here now, Missed the end of last week's tea party and have just read Sam's opening for this week. Thank goodness for Kate, Margaret and Julie - ladies your summaries are invaluable, thank you. Will go back now and try to do some catching up but I think I might just have to give up and start afresh with a new Tea Party tomorrow. Can't believe it will be Friday again already. TTYL. x


So glad you had a fantastic time . Did you come home with empty pockets and heavier suitcases . Hope you took some pictures that you can share 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate thank you for sharing your trip with us. It looks as if you ladies had a wonderful time. What a beautiful area to visit.



KateB said:


> Here are some photos from Amsterdam. We had a wonderful time, visited Ann Frank's house (very moving), had a canal boat trip, went on a pizza cruise one night, took a train trip (very adventurous!) to Delft to see the pottery (then didn't go into the pottery, just the shop!) and of course we had to walk down through the Red Light District too. We had really nice meals out and of course there was plenty of chat!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate...Love the pictures and I am delighted that you had a great time.

Caren...The waterfall is beautiful and I know you were enjoying the races. I am looking forward to seeing more of your pictures.

Julie...Glad to hear that you were not waking up at 1 AM to start your day. It is nice that you are finally getting more sleep.

Angleham...Glad to hear that your travels went well. 

Matthew had dental work on 3 teeth today. I don't think they numbed him well in one location as it said that the one tooth hurt when they drilled on it. I asked if he told them and he said no. He just endured it until it was done. That is part of his autism...he doesn't communicate when something isn't right. Bless his heart for enduring such a situation. I will let the office know what had happened so they know to check with him next time. He wanted to take his brother out to lunch this afternoon so that his brother didn't go hungry all day. So a few hours after the dental work I took the boys out to eat a good lunch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this Sam. You're giving me ideas......LOL


thewren said:


> if ever there was a reason to build a privacy fence this is it. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-living-wall


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

wonderful waterfall photos.....


NanaCaren said:


> The best waterfall from what we saw today along A82, by Glen Coe,Scotland. It was beautiful out today was out in a sleeveless top.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh bless his heart! I KNOW that had to hurt. I one time told the dentist to try filling a small cavaty w/o novacaine.....didn't last 30 seconds without it. I can only imagine how much pain he must have endured. {{{HUGS}}}} to Matthew.


pacer said:


> Kate...Love the pictures and I am delighted that you had a great time.
> 
> Caren...The waterfall is beautiful and I know you were enjoying the races. I am looking forward to seeing more of your pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh bless his heart! I KNOW that had to hurt. I one time told the dentist to try filling a small cavaty w/o novacaine.....didn't last 30 seconds without it. I can only imagine how much pain he must have endured. {{{HUGS}}}} to Matthew.


Poor Mathew i know exactly how he must have felt I didn't get a choice the dentist said it was only a small filling and that I didn't need numbing I nearly hit the roof . I told him never ever to do that to me again . I hope all the pain has gone Mathew 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kate...Love the pictures and I am delighted that you had a great time.
> 
> Caren...The waterfall is beautiful and I know you were enjoying the races. I am looking forward to seeing more of your pictures.
> 
> ...


I often am awake around 1- it is the problem of insomnia- have been that way ever since Fale went to Australia 2012.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Wanted to say happy birthday to both Margaret and Serena. Margaret, hope you enjoy your day, and Cathy, hope you get to enjoy some time with Serena. Beautiful picture of her - what a little cutie!

Kate and Caren, really enjoyed your travel pics. Thanks for posting and Caren, enjoy the rest of your trip.

Still no decision on the timing of our US trip. Thanks to everyone who offered advice. Right now, we are leaning towards an August trip and not October...but who knows?

Gotta run. Will see you all at the new TP. Have a great day/evening, and happy knitting.

Denise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wanted to say happy birthday to both Margaret and Serena. Margaret, hope you enjoy your day, and Cathy, hope you get to enjoy some time with Serena. Beautiful picture of her - what a little cutie!
> 
> Kate and Caren, really enjoyed your travel pics. Thanks for posting and Caren, enjoy the rest of your trip.
> 
> ...


I am sure everyone is barracking for August and the chance of you going to the KAP!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Lurker 2 - How recent is that picture on your avatar? We are having some interesting readings. Hope you are doing well. Until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Lurker 2 - How recent is that picture on your avatar? We are having some interesting readings. Hope you are doing well. Until next time...VA Sharon


It was taken by my daughter about spring so maybe September 1991.
As you can see I had my hair quite short at the time.

I am fine dear- I got food to cover the next few days- although I will be a bit short for my weaving class on Monday!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Desert Joy - What state are you in ? ... VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Vegas Sharon - Sharon to Sharon, are you OK? haven't heard from you for some time. ... VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

cmalize - Carol, I have been looking for a note from you, did you get my last PM? ...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Lurker 2 - Julie, does your church have a food pantry? many churches in this area have them. A room with shelves lined with canned food donated by members and others for sharing with those who can use some from time to time. I've taken extra food and have also gotten some at times, sure does help in time of need. How thankful we can be. ...VA Sharon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's so great you all share your travel photos, we get to see some lovely parts of the world.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 9 pm. And it is day 3 of no knitting. 
Greg has said I look lost without my knitting in my hands.

I had the note from the dr for yesterday and today off work. Called my Dr's to see if I could be seen and l was told nothing available til next week. I will see how my back feels tomorrow. I might call in sick as I am supposed to work 8 1/2 hours and I don't think I will get through it. 

Off to bed shortly. Night everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone. Just got back from New York. We had a fantastic time, went everywhere, saw everything, walked our socks off, I swear I'm six inches shorter than when I left! I'm trying to catch up here now, Missed the end of last week's tea party and have just read Sam's opening for this week. Thank goodness for Kate, Margaret and Julie - ladies your summaries are invaluable, thank you. Will go back now and try to do some catching up but I think I might just have to give up and start afresh with a new Tea Party tomorrow. Can't believe it will be Friday again already. TTYL. x


Sounds like you had a wonderful time. It's been years since I've been to New York so I envy you the trip. Hope you saw some theatre while there. There are always great shows to see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Lurker 2 - Julie, does your church have a food pantry? many churches in this area have them. A room with shelves lined with canned food donated by members and others for sharing with those who can use some from time to time. I've taken extra food and have also gotten some at times, sure does help in time of need. How thankful we can be. ...VA Sharon


Yes we have a very good system in place- but I am loath to use it unless I really am desperate! It is partly the change over to Gluten free at the moment- but as I mentioned I have a dozen eggs and three tins of tuna so I am set up for the next few days!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

VASharon, I live on the Mojave desert in California on the eastern side of the Sierra Nevada mountains. About three hours north of L.A.
Angelam, welcome home. What did you enjoy most about New York City?
Kate, loved pictures of the Netherlands. Anne Frank house was closed when we were there. In retrospect that is fine. It would have been so sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 9 pm. And it is day 3 of no knitting.
> Greg has said I look lost without my knitting in my hands.
> 
> I had the note from the dr for yesterday and today off work. Called my Dr's to see if I could be seen and l was told nothing available til next week. I will see how my back feels tomorrow. I might call in sick as I am supposed to work 8 1/2 hours and I don't think I will get through it.
> ...


Melody, it really is a problem for you- prayers that it can be sorted sooner rather than later.
I am sure you are no wimp- but does the Dr realise how you depend on YOUR income?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Margaret! I'm a little late but am wishing you all good things for the coming year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Margaret! I'm a little late but am wishing you all good things for the coming year.


Not really late, dear- it is not yet mid-day in Adelaide!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I promised some pictures. These are mostly of the area round here. Different bays where we go and have clam chowder - from Late September to now. I will put sub titles on. Enjoy Vancouver Island around Duncan.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for sharing this Sharon. I will see that Marianne reads it. During our talk yesterday one of th things she will be thankful for is tht he will no longer be in pain.


Gwen- when my son died in hospice - prior to that he hung on in the hospital and home and wouldn't give up. Finally he asked to go to hospice. We knew the end of the agony was close. I prayed that it would end for him as quickly as possible. We were all so relieved when he passed . He was so strong and never gave up. Give Marianne my very best I know exactly what she is going through . It is her choice and I know it is right for her. Please give her a gentle hug from me.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns *Margaret!*


Happy Birthday Margaret.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Happy Birthday Margaret.


And also a Happy Birthday to little Serena.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I promised some pictures. These are mostly of the area round here. Different bays where we go and have clam chowder - from Late September to now. I will put sub titles on. Enjoy Vancouver Island around Duncan.


Quite spectacular, Shirley! Thank you for sharing- when is your Anniversary? Congratulations any way!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, great pictures, I love the Chemainus murals, we saw them several years ago when our friends were living in Nanaimo.. (they have now moved to Lloydminster)
Melody, I hope you are feeling better soon, I know if theres been no knitting for 3 days, you really aren't yourself!
I made a big Cheese & Pasta in a Pot( like lasagna but with spiral noodles & sour cream) today to take to my friends tomorrow, his mom died on Monday morning from pneumonia, she had a "cold" for a few days, on Sat was sicker so went from her place at assisted living to the hospital where she was diagnosed with severe pneumonia. I think it is wonderful to live to be weeks short of 98 & sick less than a week before death. We visited with the family this afternoon & all are grateful for how she went. 
The Gaks came tonight to stay until Saturday, Addison thought she should sleep with me again tonight but I told her that wasn't an option & after a slight meltdown she went to bed & was out in 2 minutes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I see auto correct has invented a new word in my above post, I typed GKs & it's become Gaks whatever that might be :roll: :roll: 
I find when I make long pots & try to edit, I can't get to the bottom of the post, not sure why


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Funnies for today:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Wanted to say happy birthday to both Margaret and Serena. Margaret, hope you enjoy your day, and Cathy, hope you get to enjoy some time with Serena. Beautiful picture of her - what a little cutie!
> 
> Kate and Caren, really enjoyed your travel pics. Thanks for posting and Caren, enjoy the rest of your trip.
> 
> ...


I hope you end up going to the KAP it sounds like a lot of fun 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 9 pm. And it is day 3 of no knitting.
> Greg has said I look lost without my knitting in my hands.
> 
> I had the note from the dr for yesterday and today off work. Called my Dr's to see if I could be seen and l was told nothing available til next week. I will see how my back feels tomorrow. I might call in sick as I am supposed to work 8 1/2 hours and I don't think I will get through it.
> ...


I hope your back feels a lot better after hopefully a good nights sleep so that you can get back to your knitting sooner rather than later 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I promised some pictures. These are mostly of the area round here. Different bays where we go and have clam chowder - from Late September to now. I will put sub titles on. Enjoy Vancouver Island around Duncan.


Such beautiful pictures Shirley . You live in a beautiful area . I would love to see the murals and totems they look really interesting 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see auto correct has invented a new word in my above post, I typed GKs & it's become Gaks whatever that might be :roll: :roll:
> I find when I make long pots & try to edit, I can't get to the bottom of the post, not sure why


It made me smile I wonder if there is such a word and what it means ? I think I will look it up 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! From me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are some photos from Amsterdam. We had a wonderful time, visited Ann Frank's house (very moving), had a canal boat trip, went on a pizza cruise one night, took a train trip (very adventurous!) to Delft to see the pottery (then didn't go into the pottery, just the shop!) and of course we had to walk down through the Red Light District too. We had really nice meals out and of course there was plenty of chat!


The clogs were rather large! Looks like a good few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You will enjoy the football game! (I am fairly sure- unless your team looses?) and out for tea sounds good! I guess they are running short of your blood type?


I enjoy the footy even when we lose but love it when we win.
Assume so- but it wasnt the group they had up as specially wanting whole blood from that day. 
Need to get ready soon for tea and the football. It also happens to be a game supporting Autism SA so we are asked to wear purple- doesn't go too well with red white and blue! So I will be a very mixed colour combination tonight at the football.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone. Just got back from New York. We had a fantastic time, went everywhere, saw everything, walked our socks off, I swear I'm six inches shorter than when I left! I'm trying to catch up here now, Missed the end of last week's tea party and have just read Sam's opening for this week. Thank goodness for Kate, Margaret and Julie - ladies your summaries are invaluable, thank you. Will go back now and try to do some catching up but I think I might just have to give up and start afresh with a new Tea Party tomorrow. Can't believe it will be Friday again already. TTYL. x


Glad you enjoyed it so much. At least this week is shorter than many are!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I promised some pictures. These are mostly of the area round here. Different bays where we go and have clam chowder - from Late September to now. I will put sub titles on. Enjoy Vancouver Island around Duncan.


Some lovley photos Shirley- especially the one painted by your cousin (that is the type of painting I love). ANd I do like murals around the place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see auto correct has invented a new word in my above post, I typed GKs & it's become Gaks whatever that might be :roll: :roll:
> I find when I make long pots & try to edit, I can't get to the bottom of the post, not sure why


Maybe becuae pots are rather set inthere ways and don't cope well with being edited


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funnies for today:


Some very funny ones in there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The clogs were rather large! Looks like a good few days.


Kate must have extremely small feet because they fit me fine :XD: :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

For everyone whp has wished me Happy Birthday you caugt me in time. Thanks you all.
Now to get ready to head out. See you late tonight- after we have hopefully won the football.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Maybe becuae pots are rather set inthere ways and don't cope well with being edited   [/
> 
> Funny


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

After reading a few more pages, I thought about it, then went to Google maps and brought up the whole map of Australia. The main Highway 1 does do a circle but not fully on coast. Across the top end it is inland from Townsville to the highway running straight up the centre from Adelaide to Darwin, with a little loop going up to Darwin, the crosses down and across to Broome then grabs the coast again. In Queensland, you can go further north from Townsville, on sealed roads past Cairns into Daintree and but to get further north to Cape York region, you need 4WD capability and skills. So this Aussie has learnt something new. Ta muchly.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Margaret
Happy birthday to you
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> VASharon, I live on the Mojave desert in California on the eastern side of the Sierra Nevada mountains. About three hours north of L.A.
> Angelam, welcome home. What did you enjoy most about New York City?
> Kate, loved pictures of the Netherlands. Anne Frank house was closed when we were there. In retrospect that is fine. It would have been so sad.


It was very sad, but inspiring also. One of those things that really can't be allowed to be forgotten IMHO.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funnies for today:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope your back feels a lot better after hopefully a good nights sleep so that you can get back to your knitting sooner rather than later
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Had a good day, at Glasshouse headquarters of Knitting For Brisbane's Needy where a storage shed was officially opened. The donor, the owner of a local day lily nursery, was invited along as the official guest to open it. A good mix of ladies, with some patient partners, were there from various north Brisbane knit and knatters and we found out there will be yet another in one of the small nearby towns. Am planning to get to that one a couple of times a year, and do some geocaching on the way there and back, as long as it isn't grocery Thursday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kate must have extremely small feet because they fit me fine :XD: :XD:
> Sonja


Yeah, me in my delicate size 7's! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mel - Hope that back gets better very soon.
Shirley - Great photos.
Sonja - Good to see your feet, but would love to see your face too! It's always great to be able to put a face to a name. I think we've had pictures of most of us now?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You have no idea how brave she is. Her life has been quite amazing and she has survived such unbelievabl trauma at times. I get so much inspiration and courage from her. We shared quite a bit yesterday; shed a few tears and gave strength to each other. She knows tht if things change and she need to head north we are off and going. I love her like not only a friend but a sister for sure. Probably closer to Marianne then my biological sister.


You are both very lucky to have each other.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Darowil. May your day be filled with many blessings!
> 
> Matthew will be relieved to know that the eraser problem is not evident even when searching for it. I think he covered it up quite well.
> 
> ...


Aaaw thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, that cutie sure is growing quickly.
> Happy Birthday Serenna!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes for Serena. DD and her friend took her to Melbourne to the Aquarium today.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here are some photos from Amsterdam. We had a wonderful time, visited Ann Frank's house (very moving), had a canal boat trip, went on a pizza cruise one night, took a train trip (very adventurous!) to Delft to see the pottery (then didn't go into the pottery, just the shop!) and of course we had to walk down through the Red Light District too. We had really nice meals out and of course there was plenty of chat!


It sounds like you had a great time Kate. Lovely photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Caren . I was wondering and hoping you were having lovely weather today just like us . Glad you are having a lovely time . Look forward to some more pictures
> Sonja


Ditto from me too........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I promised some pictures. These are mostly of the area round here. Different bays where we go and have clam chowder - from Late September to now. I will put sub titles on. Enjoy Vancouver Island around Duncan.


Fabulous scenery, thanks for sharing.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Shirley, you do live in a beautiful and colorful part of the world.

Julie, the Salvation Army will do food vouchers, if needed. This came in handy for me a few years back, as 4 days b4 payday, I had no power for 12 hours and had planned to have fish for the 4 nights. Fish had already been put into freezer. It is better to reach out at times, than to damage your health with a bad diet. The best thing about food vouchers, is that you will be able to stock up on some basic staples for other lean periods.

Such a tiny baby in the mouth of the shark. Hope she enjoyed it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, loved the pictures. The mural your cousin painted is beautiful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes for Serena. DD and her friend took her to Melbourne to the Aquarium today.....


Don't think I like that picture....makes me want to shout, "Someone get that gorgeous wee baby out of there!" :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't think I like that picture....makes me want to shout, "Someone get that gorgeous wee baby out of there!" :lol:


 :thumbup: LOL. She looks really tiny in there. :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't think I like that picture....makes me want to shout, "Someone get that gorgeous wee baby out of there!" :lol:


Kate: I had the same reaction!! But, Serena always looks cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Darowill....... By the way did you realise that FB have you born in 1905? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: LOL. She looks really tiny in there. :shock:


I was thinking that too 😃


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I finally finished another little dress same pattern as the peach one but different stitch again . Debating wether I should make sun hat to go with it . What do you think ?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I promised some pictures. These are mostly of the area round here. Different bays where we go and have clam chowder - from Late September to now. I will put sub titles on. Enjoy Vancouver Island around Duncan.


Thank you so much from these beautiful pictures. It looks like a lovely area. I know you're enjoying exploring now that you're feeling so much better!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished another little dress same pattern as the peach one but different stitch again . Debating wether I should make sun hat to go with it . What do you think ?


That is SOO cute. Yes I think make the hat. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funnies for today:


Those are ones that make you groan after you chuckle...they're so bad!😂
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished another little dress same pattern as the peach one but different stitch again . Debating wether I should make sun hat to go with it . What do you think ?


That's so cute. And,yes, a hat would be perfect!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That is SOO cute. Yes I think make the hat. :thumbup:


I think so too and I've actually got plenty of yarn left which is unusual for me 😀


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished another little dress same pattern as the peach one but different stitch again . Debating wether I should make sun hat to go with it . What do you think ?


That's adorable --- and yes, a hat would be a great complement to the ensemble.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley -- I love the photos and you and Pat look so healthy and happy. So sorry to hear of your time in the "health spa", but glad that you are under the care of a very good doctor.

Did you know that there is a big fiber fest going on in your area this weekend?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I promised some pictures. These are mostly of the area round here. Different bays where we go and have clam chowder - from Late September to now. I will put sub titles on. Enjoy Vancouver Island around Duncan.


Thanks for posting the pictures, Shirley. They are absolutely beautiful and a very nice one of you and Pat. Unfortunately, the one of the eagle didn't show up for me. Although I have relatives in B.C., I have never been there. The farthest we ever got was to Banff. Maybe one day.....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funnies for today:


My first laugh of the day. Good ones.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Darowill....... By the way did you realise that FB have you born in 1905? :shock: :shock:


And your point is....? :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures, Shirley. They are absolutely beautiful and a very nice one of you and Pat. Unfortunately, the one of the eagle didn't show up for me. Although I have relatives in B.C., I have never been there. The farthest we ever got was to Banff. Maybe one day.....


I think the eagle is Shirley's avatar just now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished another little dress same pattern as the peach one but different stitch again . Debating wether I should make sun hat to go with it . What do you think ?


Gorgeous! I think a hat would just finish the outfit off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished another little dress same pattern as the peach one but different stitch again . Debating wether I should make sun hat to go with it . What do you think ?


That is really so pretty and yes, a sunhat would be lovely with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think the eagle is Shirley's avatar just now.


Duh! I thought because there was so much space below the other pics that somehow another didn't come through.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just about caught up ish. 
Delighted to hear that Valerie is slowly improving. That was a great bit of detective work Julie. 
Good to hear from Shirley and to see pictures of her lovely area.
Happy Birthday to Margaret (maybe a bit late) and Happy Birthday to Serena (also late). I hope both had a good day, love the picture of Serena she's growing so fast.
I will try and post some pictures from my New York trip this afternoon.
Can't mention everyone but sending love and healing hugs to those who need them and condolences to those who have lost loved ones.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely pictures, Shirley.
Great puns, Julie. 
Thank you all for your pictures.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Margaret and Serena!*
> 
> Many happy returns and blessings for the future for both of you!


Same from me!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Darowill....... By the way did you realise that FB have you born in 1905? :shock: :shock:


Yes I refused to put my actual year of birth in and couldn't work out any other way of doing it! So I figured I would put in something that was clearly wrong. I don't mind people knowing how old I am- but don't want it straight out clear on Facebook-at least people need to look for my age and year of birth this way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so too and I've actually got plenty of yarn left which is unusual for me 😀


No playing chicken with the yarn this time? How boring for you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I called in sick this morning. My back is feeling a bit better but I am certain that I would not get through a 8.5 hr shift. 

Love all the photos. Travellers ones and knit ones. 

Got to go. My tummy is grumbling. Check in later on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No playing chicken with the yarn this time? How boring for you.


I know I don't know what's wrong with me . A nice relaxed knit no having to knit faster to see if I can make it . Not so with the boy set . I definitely ran out of yarn there one sleeve missing . But luckily I bought the yarn from a shop and kept the wrapper now have enough to finish phew 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm very happy tonight - my Doggies won (just for me I'm sure. Not for our captain who played his 250th game for the club. This is a lot of games for a palyer- he is the 8th highest for my team- and should go even further up the lsit by the end of th year).
A reasonabe win, though after having what should have been an unassailble lead we let them get back almost to the point where they might have snuck in a win.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just about caught up ish.
> Delighted to hear that Valerie is slowly improving. That was a great bit of detective work Julie.
> Good to hear from Shirley and to see pictures of her lovely area.
> Happy Birthday to Margaret (maybe a bit late) and Happy Birthday to Serena (also late). I hope both had a good day, love the picture of Serena she's growing so fast.
> ...


Still an hour to go- though I am off to bed soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I called in sick this morning. My back is feeling a bit better but I am certain that I would not get through a 8.5 hr shift.
> 
> Love all the photos. Travellers ones and knit ones.
> 
> Got to go. My tummy is grumbling. Check in later on.


Wonder if you can have a day off and get some knitting done now? Any chance of knitting?


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Desert Joy - I wondered where you are because I had a sister in Apple Valley until last year, also familiar with Victorville. Do have a wonderful day...VA Sharon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A couple photos from Silverstone seems how they are the frist ones downloaded to the iPad. Will post more as the download.


So was it amazing to be at the races in person instead of watching on the computer?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The best waterfall from what we saw today along A82, by Glen Coe,Scotland. It was beautiful out today was out in a sleeveless top.


Gorgeous!! I want to go too!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous!! I want to go too!!!


Wait for me!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone. Just got back from New York. We had a fantastic time, went everywhere, saw everything, walked our socks off, I swear I'm six inches shorter than when I left! I'm trying to catch up here now, Missed the end of last week's tea party and have just read Sam's opening for this week. Thank goodness for Kate, Margaret and Julie - ladies your summaries are invaluable, thank you. Will go back now and try to do some catching up but I think I might just have to give up and start afresh with a new Tea Party tomorrow. Can't believe it will be Friday again already. TTYL. x


Sounds like a wonderful trip, so glad you enjoyed it. But it's always nice to get back home, isn't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kate...Love the pictures and I am delighted that you had a great time.
> 
> Caren...The waterfall is beautiful and I know you were enjoying the races. I am looking forward to seeing more of your pictures.
> 
> ...


Oh poor Matthew, tell him that I know how that feels, when I was 14, they couldn't get one tooth numbed good, even though they gave it 3 shots of novicaine so I just endured it, not a pleasant experience to say the least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love this Sam. You're giving me ideas......LOL


Me too!!! I think David needs to pull out the power tools.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I promised some pictures. These are mostly of the area round here. Different bays where we go and have clam chowder - from Late September to now. I will put sub titles on. Enjoy Vancouver Island around Duncan.


Beautiful area, love your cousins mural too, what wonderful work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see auto correct has invented a new word in my above post, I typed GKs & it's become Gaks whatever that might be :roll: :roll:
> I find when I make long pots & try to edit, I can't get to the bottom of the post, not sure why


LOL! I figured you meant grandkids, but some days, Gaks, probably fit well. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funnies for today:


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thank you- now I can't say I have never watched the Minions!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I enjoy the footy even when we lose but love it when we win.
> Assume so- but it wasnt the group they had up as specially wanting whole blood from that day.
> Need to get ready soon for tea and the football. It also happens to be a game supporting Autism SA so we are asked to wear purple- doesn't go too well with red white and blue! So I will be a very mixed colour combination tonight at the football.


You'll look lovely either way.  Hope your team won!

I see they won, congratulations!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kate must have extremely small feet because they fit me fine :XD: :XD:
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the Birthday wishes for Serena. DD and her friend took her to Melbourne to the Aquarium today.....


  She doesn't look too sure about being in there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished another little dress same pattern as the peach one but different stitch again . Debating wether I should make sun hat to go with it . What do you think ?


That is so cute, a hat would be cute too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wait for me!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wait for me!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I refused to put my actual year of birth in and couldn't work out any other way of doing it! So I figured I would put in something that was clearly wrong. I don't mind people knowing how old I am- but don't want it straight out clear on Facebook-at least people need to look for my age and year of birth this way.


I say if we have international friends, we should celebrate both days--it is the 17th here, after all, so party on! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Shirley, thank you for sharing the photos. Your enjoyment of the new places shows in your smiles!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. Hope you have all had a lovely night's rest or the beginnings of a good day ahead of you.

I've finished the shawl for the Relay for Life craft booth. The event will be held over Mother's day weekend (the second one in May). I literally ran out of yarn and had to frog bag the last row to have enough to bind off. It's not exactly what I 'd hoped for but we'll call it a prototype and let it be enough. There isn't time to frog it and do over. I shall tell my contact that if no one wants it, I will take it back and frog the whole thing and come up with another idea for next year. Just have to join the sleeves and side seams of a sweater I inherited from a guild member who passed last fall, and then I can wash, block and dry both of them before donating the items.

Has anyone heard from Daralene since she left for her mother's?

Shirley, the pictures you posted are great, especially the one of you and Pat looking so well and fit.

I'm glad you had a great trip to NYC, Angela. Looking forward to your pictures since I've never been there.

Glad you are having a good time, Caren. You got out of the country before I had a clue you were going. Good thing I didn't have to keep track of your whereabouts. lol

Tim watched an attractive young female student enter the building ahead of him this morning and watched her going all the way down the hall. When his mom asked if he knew her, he replied, "No, but I think I'm going to." She and his aide cracked up at that one.

Now that the ground is thawing well, the ants are invading the first floor bath. Ughhhhhh!

I have the house to myself this morning, so I'd better get busy before the day gets away from me. Must send some PMs too.

Hugs to you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone. Hope you have all had a lovely night's rest or the beginnings of a good day ahead of you.
> 
> I've finished the shawl for the Relay for Life craft booth. The event will be held over Mother's day weekend (the second one in May). I literally ran out of yarn and had to frog bag the last row to have enough to bind off. It's not exactly what I 'd hoped for but we'll call it a prototype and let it be enough. There isn't time to frog it and do over. I shall tell my contact that if no one wants it, I will take it back and frog the whole thing and come up with another idea for next year. Just have to join the sleeves and side seams of a sweater I inherited from a guild member who passed last fall, and then I can wash, block and dry both of them before donating the items.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Go Tim!!!!

I'm sure your shawl will do well. 
Ants, YUCK! a pain to get rid of too. 
It's nice to have the house to yourself once in a while isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tummy's growling, think I need breakfast, I'll catch up later. 
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I don't want to disillusion anyone about Feverfew, but I took it for years (for night sweats) and it didn't do anything for my migraines which were very bad. So, if it doesn't work for you, it isn't unusual. Hopefully it works for those trying it.


Are you sure the night sweats and migraines were not actually low blood sugar?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thank you- now I can't say I have never watched the Minions!


I love the minions, they are my GDs favorite


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Those are ones that make you groan after you chuckle...they're so bad!😂
> Junek


They do indeed, don't they? But I guess that is what punning is all about!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My first laugh of the day. Good ones.


Glad you enjoyed them, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And your point is....? :lol:


 :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbdown: Trust you Kate!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just about caught up ish.
> Delighted to hear that Valerie is slowly improving. That was a great bit of detective work Julie.
> Good to hear from Shirley and to see pictures of her lovely area.
> Happy Birthday to Margaret (maybe a bit late) and Happy Birthday to Serena (also late). I hope both had a good day, love the picture of Serena she's growing so fast.
> ...


You are only just late, Angela-even now- it is three a.m., here so 1 a.m., in Sydney and Geelong, 12 -30 a.m., for Margaret, and Margaret has to have seen your post before she went to bed, because she has read up to page 74- and from there I am taking over the summary again. the lists are being done by yours truly also, this week- so Kate was free to enjoy her time in Amsterdam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely pictures, Shirley.
> Great puns, Julie.
> Thank you all for your pictures.


I thought some of them were good enough to remember!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was very sad, but inspiring also. One of those things that really can't be allowed to be forgotten IMHO.[/quote
> 
> So very true, what is forgotten can happen again so sad she came so close to surviving, I think she died just 5 days before liberation. It's been alot of years since I read the book. Before I was married, my friend, her dad & I went to Germany for 3 weeks, we wanted to go to Dachau but my friends Dad wouldn't allow us to go. He was from Yugoslavia & him & his brother, 14 & 16 at the time had spent the war in a Russian labor camp. He never wanted to see such a place again & didn't want us to see it either. We had visa to go to Yougoslavia where they still had family but when it came time to go he couldn't go into a communist country, even though he was by then a Canadian citizen he was afraid they wouldn't let him out. His sister & her very stange husband met us in Munich at another relatives place & the husband wouldn't allow us in a room alone with the sister. My friends dad had not seen his sister since 1938 & that was 1979


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I refused to put my actual year of birth in and couldn't work out any other way of doing it! So I figured I would put in something that was clearly wrong. I don't mind people knowing how old I am- but don't want it straight out clear on Facebook-at least people need to look for my age and year of birth this way.


Oh I see, I thought it was just another 'slip of the finger' !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I cannot even imagine what those people endured during the war. We are so lucky we were on " this side of the pond" for that terrible war.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone. Hope you have all had a lovely night's rest or the beginnings of a good day ahead of you.
> 
> I've finished the shawl for the Relay for Life craft booth. The event will be held over Mother's day weekend (the second one in May). I literally ran out of yarn and had to frog bag the last row to have enough to bind off. It's not exactly what I 'd hoped for but we'll call it a prototype and let it be enough. There isn't time to frog it and do over. I shall tell my contact that if no one wants it, I will take it back and frog the whole thing and come up with another idea for next year. Just have to join the sleeves and side seams of a sweater I inherited from a guild member who passed last fall, and then I can wash, block and dry both of them before donating the items.
> 
> ...


Tim really is growing up! What a delightfully 'boy' thing to say!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > It was very sad, but inspiring also. One of those things that really can't be allowed to be forgotten IMHO.[/quote
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful trip, so glad you enjoyed it. But it's always nice to get back home, isn't it.


Too true, nice to be back home. I had the painters in while I was away so I've come back to a freshly painted kitchen/dining room. Ideal to be out of the way when the kitchen is out of action. I'm now putting back all the books, pictures,items I moved out. I'm being very picky and throwing out stuff that I really don't need to keep. Touch of the spring cleaning I think and a trip to the charity shop when I've finished!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy, if you see where the ants are crossing to get in, lay down a line of ground cinnamon--they won't cross it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Too true, nice to be back home. I had the painters in while I was away so I've come back to a freshly painted kitchen/dining room. Ideal to be out of the way when the kitchen is out of action. I'm now putting back all the books, pictures,items I moved out. I'm being very picky and throwing out stuff that I really don't need to keep. Touch of the spring cleaning I think and a trip to the charity shop when I've finished!


I've had three trips to the Hospice shop already- am waiting for the Television Unit I built for Fale to be taken to a deserving family- then I will finally be able to get my kitchen storage functioning properly again.
So I sort of know what you are feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Heather/Busyworkerbee* I am not sure what page your post about the Salvation Army Food bank is on- I am well aware of them, and have in the past gone to them, but so great in our area is the need, a lot of things are expired products, and some are downright weird. However I would have recourse to two options before I tried them again- 
#one I could ask Social Welfare (sorry Minister!- Social Development) for a food voucher especially if the old Agent demands the full $1,000 he is trying to claim from me ( a lot less than the threatened $5,000 worth damage he was trying to make out I had caused) The amount held by the Tenancy Tribunal is only $400- I shall have to wait and see, what happens, and may after all have to take it to the Tribunal. I don't know if his claim I was behind with the rent is genuine- it can only be at max by a week. Nothing was mentioned about that when I saw him yesterday morning. He oddly apologised for any distress he may have caused me. I was not very talkative.

# two I will go to my own Church, because their assistance package is far far better, and as a full tithe payer I am entitled to their help- but I also would leave it until I really am desperate.
However this is not to downplay your concern, and than you for caring.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley -- I love the photos and you and Pat look so healthy and happy. So sorry to hear of your time in the "health spa", but glad that you are under the care of a very good doctor.
> 
> Did you know that there is a big fiber fest going on in your area this weekend?


I'll have to search for it. Isn't the computer amazing? You can find out about a 'happening' here and let me know.

Look at the friends we have made too! Thanks so much Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ohio Joy, if you see where the ants are crossing to get in, lay down a line of ground cinnamon--they won't cross it.


Equally they don't cross talcum powder , in my experience!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you have options for help if you should need it. 
It's certainly good the old landlord has decreased the amount he is claiming but still $1000 isn't good. Have you heard when the tribunal may meet? Hopefully they will say it's normal wear & tear & he will have to back off.



Lurker 2 said:


> *Heather/Busyworkerbee* I am not sure what page your post about the Salvation Army Food bank is on- I am well aware of them, and have in the past gone to them, but so great in our area is the need, a lot of things are expired products, and some are downright weird. However I would have recourse to two options before I tried them again-
> #one I could ask Social Welfare (sorry Minister- Social Development) for a food voucher especially if the old Agent demands the full $1,000 he is trying to claim from me ( a lot less than the threatened $5,000 worth damage he was trying to make out I had caused) The amount held by the Tenancy Tribunal is only $400- I shall have to wait and see, what happens, and may after all have to take it to the Tribunal. I don't know if his claim I was behind with the rent is genuine- it can only be at max by a week. Nothing was mentioned about that when I saw him yesterday morning. He oddly apologised for any distress he may have caused me. I was not very talkative.
> 
> # two I will go to my own Church, because their assistance package is far far better, and as a full tithe payer I am entitled to their help- but I also would leave it until I really am desperate.
> However this is not to downplay your concern, and than you for caring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you have options for help if you should need it.
> It's certainly good the old landlord has decreased the amount he is claiming but still $1000 isn't good. Have you heard when the tribunal may meet? Hopefully they will say it's normal wear & tear & he will have to back off.


Bonnie, I only just yesterday countersigned the claim form he is putting in to them, so it won't be for a while that I hear anything. I am glad the owner has to have told him to pull his horns in!- they will have collected two lots of bond money since I left. In so much that the second group of people is now in the house.
Yes it is good to have options!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, Tim is definitely getting to be quite a smart a--, lol.
Hope you get the ants under control

Sonja, the dress & booties are lovely, I think a hat would be great with them.

GD & I are watching the minions movie just now for I'm sure the 1000th time, she even has the dialogue memorized. 
I'm thinking after lunch we will get out & muck around in the yard. I was thinking of finding a small patch in the garden & throwing in a few seeds, was spinach & lettuce. If it doesn't grow I'm not out much! It's at least a month earlier than when I plant the garden. 

I knit my GS a pair of slippers from the same atter as GDs but they were to narrow I'll have to pull them apart & crochet around the edge of the sole to add a little width, I must have knit too tight.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know what happened to my bird pictures. We went to a wildlife sanctuary called the Raptors

The eagles were out in the open and had leather ropes around their ankles we were able to get within 5 feet and I got some pictures.

There was a show of some of their birds flying fee - one was a bald eagle and she is shown sitting on the arm of the girl who gave us the talk. She flew all over the place and there were 2 other employees in the bushes (out of sight from us)
they would call her and she would take off and disappear in the forest. The girl who was talking to us would call her and she would fly and sit on her arm (she had a leather sleeve .

Then another girl would call her from a different place and away she went. She flew right down about 5 feet and would pretend to land on the girl and then take off!

I had mixed feelings as about it as it was wonderful to see these beautiful birds up close, but I hated to see them in their pens. They are meant to fly free. It was a wonderful experience for us though. Some are not able to fly because of injuries so that was good. I will never forget the Golden eagle - he was huge and absolutely gorgeous. bald eagles are very much part of Vancouver Island.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These pictures are lovely. I am so happy you and Pat have settled in there. Enjoy learning your new surroundings.


Designer1234 said:


> I promised some pictures. These are mostly of the area round here. Different bays where we go and have clam chowder - from Late September to now. I will put sub titles on. Enjoy Vancouver Island around Duncan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will Shirley. And you are right; she is doing what is right for her and for her son's request.


Designer1234 said:


> Gwen- when my son died in hospice - prior to that he hung on in the hospital and home and wouldn't give up. Finally he asked to go to hospice. We knew the end of the agony was close. I prayed that it would end for him as quickly as possible. We were all so relieved when he passed . He was so strong and never gave up. Give Marianne my very best I know exactly what she is going through . It is her choice and I know it is right for her. Please give her a gentle hug from me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are cute. Thanks.


Lurker 2 said:


> Funnies for today:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Shirley, those are beautiful birds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here I agree with both comments. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Kate: I had the same reaction!! But, Serena always looks cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! Yes, do a sunhat!


Swedenme said:


> I finally finished another little dress same pattern as the peach one but different stitch again . Debating wether I should make sun hat to go with it . What do you think ?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do indeed, don't they? But I guess that is what punning is all about!


So true!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The point must be that Margaret looks increible for being over 105 years old!!!


KateB said:


> And your point is....? :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Too true, nice to be back home. I had the painters in while I was away so I've come back to a freshly painted kitchen/dining room. Ideal to be out of the way when the kitchen is out of action. I'm now putting back all the books, pictures,items I moved out. I'm being very picky and throwing out stuff that I really don't need to keep. Touch of the spring cleaning I think and a trip to the charity shop when I've finished!


The only spring cleaning I've done is taking 4 grocery bags of paperback books to a friend. And have another bag for her that stayed in the suv for a couple of years!
I know I'll never re-read them since knitting has taken over my life!!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been laying in bed and resting
Going to try knitting today as I am restless and need something to do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't know what happened to my bird pictures. We went to a wildlife sanctuary called the Raptors
> 
> The eagles were out in the open and had leather ropes around their ankles we were able to get within 5 feet and I got some pictures.
> 
> ...


Beautiful birds Shirley . I also have mixed feeling about animals and birds in captivity . I understand why in some cases but I still feel sorry for them
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you everybody for your nice comments and I've started the hat 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't know what happened to my bird pictures. We went to a wildlife sanctuary called the Raptors
> 
> The eagles were out in the open and had leather ropes around their ankles we were able to get within 5 feet and I got some pictures.
> 
> ...


I loved seeing the pictures of these majestic birds!! I think most of the time, in this area, they're only captive because they've been injured and not able to survive being free.
Interesting bit of trivia: If Ben Franklin had had his way, the national bird of the U.S.A. would be the wild turkey. He didn't approve of the eagle because he said it was a scavenger!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Equally they don't cross talcum powder , in my experience!


I had not known that one--and it's likely a cheaper solution as well! :thumbup:

Interesting that the old agent has backed off some. I hope he will see the error and withdraw that altogether!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am also of the opinion that birds should be free, but in some cases, I know that they wouldn't survive in the wild after they are rehabilitated. They also serve to help educate people, so it is a mixed bag. We've seen bald eagles here a few times--oh they are incredible--and golden eagles, too. So majestic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have had an interesting though troublesome morning. At 4:30 my car alarm went off. We flipped on the lights and DH looked out but saw nothing. About 2 hours later when he went outside the side sliding door of my van was open. When DD looked out she saw that the trunk on her car had been popped open also. Fortunately nothing was taken (only thing in my van was the GPS and trash). Nothing missing from DD's car trunk either. Anyway I did call the police and let the know. They sent an officer out who checked out the area and said it was good that we let the know because they will increase patrol in our area. Said that crimes such as this were picking up as the weather warms up. Also commented that Sydney was the best protection we could have. The officer was vey nice and told us not to hesitate to call if we need help or anything. Things like this are so unnerving. I hate that I am alone so much of the time but so thankful I have my dogs and if worst happens also a loaded gun within reach in the livingroom. This is also why I don't do any yard work when I am home alone. Good thing the garden is in the fenced area where I can have the dogs outside with me running free and not on a leash. I won't hesitate going out to it when alone. Even the officer said that no one would dare come into the fenced area with Sydney there. 

Got so involved in trying to get to the lace part of the shawl I'm working on I over knitted...LOL. Was thinking I needed to have 256 stitches before starting the lace edge and only needed 225 (have no idea where I got the other number from...LOL) Anyway I am now tinking back to 225 stitches. Groan! JUst considering it practice. I sure can use it!

Leila my lab/chow that has the tumor is still hanging in there. Here is a picture of her and Sydney I just took.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had an interesting though troublesome morning. At 4:30 my car alarm went off. We flipped on the lights and DH looked out but saw nothing. About 2 hours later when he went outside the side sliding door of my van was open. When DD looked out she saw that the trunk on her car had been popped open also. Fortunately nothing was taken (only thing in my van was the GPS and trash). Nothing missing from DD's car trunk either. Anyway I did call the police and let the know. They sent an officer out who checked out the area and said it was good that we let the know because they will increase patrol in our area. Said that crimes such as this were picking up as the weather warms up. Also commented that Sydney was the best protection we could have. The officer was vey nice and told us not to hesitate to call if we need help or anything. Things like this are so unnerving. I hate that I am alone so much of the time but so thankful I have my dogs and if worst happens also a loaded gun within reach in the livingroom. This is also why I don't do any yard work when I am home alone. Good thing the garden is in the fenced area where I can have the dogs outside with me running free and not on a leash. I won't hesitate going out to it when alone. Even the officer said that no one would dare come into the fenced area with Sydney there.
> 
> Got so involved in trying to get to the lace part of the shawl I'm working on I over knitted...LOL. Was thinking I needed to have 256 stitches before starting the lace edge and only needed 225 (have no idea where I got the other number from...LOL) Anyway I am now tinking back to 225 stitches. Groan! JUst considering it practice. I sure can use it!
> 
> Leila my lab/chow that has the tumor is still hanging in there. Here is a picture of her and Sydney I just took.


I can understand how unsettling this can be . Just the thought of someone sneaking about and up to no good is worrying . We have been very lucky in were we live never had anything like that happen in all the 30 years we have lived here .the dogs look like little angels laying there but I bet that would soon change if someone tried to get in . Mishka is good at guarding . 
Is Sidney still being a good boy which your new couch . I hope so 
Leila looks nice and peaceful how is she managing still ok I hope 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohio Joy --- yes, I've heard from CashmereGma. Her Mom is home, but the family is getting home healthcare put in place for her. She's not able to be alone anymore. Also, sadly, her brother ended up in the hospital. Daralene has a lot going on right now and prayers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sydney is not bothering the new sofa thank goodness. Leila is hanging in there. Has not had another episode of struggling to breath. She sleeps most of the time now. Does not seem to be in pain thank goodness. 
Unfortunately we live in an area that over time some rather unsavory people have moved into the area. We've had cars broken into before and until we had the property fenced in the back DD's toys would be stolen. We also would have people climbing over the fence to steal from our fruit trees but since getting Sydney that has now stopped. He does appear very frightening. A sad state of affairs. Unfortunately the area right around us has changed dramatically since the house was built over 150 years ago. Even 50 years ago it wasn't like it is now and doggone it I'm not moving. This is our home so will just take needed measures to stay safe.


Swedenme said:


> I can understand how unsettling this can be . Just the thought of someone sneaking about and up to no good is worrying . We have been very lucky in were we live never had anything like that happen in all the 30 years we have lived here .the dogs look like little angels laying there but I bet that would soon change if someone tried to get in . Mishka is good at guarding .
> Is Sidney still being a good boy which your new couch . I hope so
> Leila looks nice and peaceful how is she managing still ok I hope
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know Rookie. Will add more prayers for her family. Hope the home healthcare arrangements go smoothly.


RookieRetiree said:


> Ohio Joy --- yes, I've heard from CashmereGma. Her Mom is home, but the family is getting home healthcare put in place for her. She's not able to be alone anymore. Also, sadly, her brother ended up in the hospital. Daralene has a lot going on right now and prayers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad nothing was seriously damaged, Gwen. I have read studies that show that criminals don't care if a place has a security system, but they wouldn't touch a place with a large dog! That's just one of the reasons I want dogs.

Positive thoughts for Daralene & family are on their way--I do hope things work out for her mother and that her brother is also getting good care.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, sorry your vehicles were broken into. Frightening. Glad you have Sydney.
Julie, glad you have emergency stables available.
Shirley, eagles are beautiful. I remember seeing groups of eagles in trees in Washington. Especially magnificent when the sun would catch their white ruffs.
Sonja, you have a wonderful way of combining color and patterns.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad nothing was seriously damaged, Gwen. I have read studies that show that criminals don't care if a place has a security system, but they wouldn't touch a place with a large dog! That's just one of the reasons I want dogs.
> 
> Positive thoughts for Daralene & family are on their way--I do hope things work out for her mother and that her brother is also getting good care.


I to hope everything goes alright with Daralene s mom and that her brother recovers quickly 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme can't wait to see the hat.

Daralene so sorry to hear that mom can no longer be on her own. Also sorry to hear of your brother being put in hospital. Many prayers are on the way.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

No, they were migraines with vomiting and the aura and a lot of pain that lasted three days. So migraines for sure. Night sweats from menopause.

In response to MJS


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I did get knotting today. Only needed to finish about 3 inches on the left side of the front. Took a pic of front (Pic on left) and back (Pic on right)
Cast on for first sleeve.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So I did get knotting today. Only needed to finish about 3 inches on the left side of the front. Took a pic of front (Pic on left) and back (Pic on right)
> Cast on for first sleeve.


I'm glad you managed to get some knitting done . Your jumpers looking great . Look forward to seeing picture of it finished 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished this nappy cake for my DIL's baby shower - well almost, it still needs a big bow on top. I had never even heard of nappy cakes until someone on the main forum mentioned them as baby showers are a very new thing over here. Of course I had to investigate on Youtube and this is the result!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These are cute. Thanks.


I thought they were rather clever!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So true!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: re: the puns I posted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just finished this nappy cake for my DIL's baby shower - well almost, it still needs a big bow on top. I had never even heard of nappy cakes until someone on the main forum mentioned them as baby showers are a very new thing over here. Of course I had to investigate on Youtube and this is the result!


That's lovely . It does seem to be an idea that's catching on over here I've seen a few of them


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the nappy (diaper) cake Kate. Will have to look and see if I can find the pic that my niece made for Noah.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Caren . I was wondering and hoping you were having lovely weather today just like us . Glad you are having a lovely time . Look forward to some more pictures
> Sonja


Was another beautiful day today. Tomorrow I should have better wifi so will post a few more photos.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this nappy cake for my DIL's baby shower - well almost, it still needs a big bow on top. I had never even heard of nappy cakes until someone on the main forum mentioned them as baby showers are a very new thing over here. Of course I had to investigate on Youtube and this is the result!


That is perfect for a baby shower. I bet it will be well received, very popular gift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this nappy cake for my DIL's baby shower - well almost, it still needs a big bow on top. I had never even heard of nappy cakes until someone on the main forum mentioned them as baby showers are a very new thing over here. Of course I had to investigate on Youtube and this is the result!


Very cute. The new mom will sure appreciate it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had an interesting though troublesome morning. At 4:30 my car alarm went off. We flipped on the lights and DH looked out but saw nothing. About 2 hours later when he went outside the side sliding door of my van was open. When DD looked out she saw that the trunk on her car had been popped open also. Fortunately nothing was taken (only thing in my van was the GPS and trash). Nothing missing from DD's car trunk either. Anyway e this are so unnerving
> 
> Leila my lab/chow that has the tumor is still hanging in there. Here is a picture of her and Sydney I just took.


I'm glad there was nothing stolen and no damage to either vehicle.

Sydney and Leila look so peaceful napping. I hope Leila is still doing okay and isn't in any pain.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just finished this nappy cake for my DIL's baby shower - well almost, it still needs a big bow on top. I had never even heard of nappy cakes until someone on the main forum mentioned them as baby showers are a very new thing over here. Of course I had to investigate on Youtube and this is the result!


I've never heard of a nappy cake either, but that's a great cake Kate. What a creative lady you are!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene, so glad you're able to get home care for your mom. I hope your brother's stay in hospital will be a short one and that he recovers quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had not known that one--and it's likely a cheaper solution as well! :thumbup:
> 
> Interesting that the old agent has backed off some. I hope he will see the error and withdraw that altogether!


That is exactly why I mentioned it!

It would be nice if his apology were sincere. Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've never heard of a nappy cake either, but that's a great cake Kate. What a creative lady you are!


The diaper cake is quite popular here. I think they're neat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Was another beautiful day today. Tomorrow I should have better wifi so will post a few more photos.


Are you. Still in Scotland ? 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Shirley - They are beautiful birds aren't they. We went to a bird show too and the bald eagle flew away and refused to come back! They said she wouldn't go far and would return when she was hungry again. They also told us that these birds get their name from the old English word 'bauld' which means white, and nothing to do with being hairless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, sorry your vehicles were broken into. Frightening. Glad you have Sydney.
> Julie, glad you have emergency stables available.
> Shirley, eagles are beautiful. I remember seeing groups of eagles in trees in Washington. Especially magnificent when the sun would catch their white ruffs.
> Sonja, you have a wonderful way of combining color and patterns.


It is reassuring to know!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been laying in bed and resting
> Going to try knitting today as I am restless and need something to do.


Hope you feel better soon, Mel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another day warm enough to have the front door open - it lets in so much more light and just feels better having it open.

I was staying off my computer - I was running a full scan - it has been acting up the last several days. I thought I had deleted all my temporary files yet it shows temporary files on the list of things it is scanning. I will have to look into that before I scan the next time.

not much new going on here - actually nothing new going on - the story of my life. lol --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, sorry your vehicles were broken into. Frightening. Glad you have Sydney.
> Julie, glad you have emergency stables available.
> Shirley, eagles are beautiful. I remember seeing groups of eagles in trees in Washington. Especially magnificent when the sun would catch their white ruffs.
> Sonja, you have a wonderful way of combining color and patterns.


Thank you 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful birds Shirley . I also have mixed feeling about animals and birds in captivity . I understand why in some cases but I still feel sorry for them
> Sonja


I wasn't too happy about the hawks, etc being tethered to their posts, but the guy in charge explained that they only really fly to catch food and once they have eaten they will just perch until they are hungry again. He asked, "How many times have you seen a hawk just sitting on a telegraph pole...that's what they do!" He said that if they were untethered they wouldn't fly away as long as they were fed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm on a daily water pill - it doesn't seem as bad today - maybe it is getting better. think I will treat myself to a pedi when the swelling goes down and stays down. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that Sam, maybe you're retaining water. Something to check out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The nappy cake is wonderful. You did a great job on it and I am sure everyone will love it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The nappy cake is wonderful. You did a great job on it and I am sure everyone will love it!


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I have some good news to share. DH's VA claim was approved and a check was deposited in our bank account. We went house hunting yesterday and found a house we both like that will fit our needs very nicely so will put a bid on it soon. We are very thankful. We still don't have the paperwork telling us what the settlement is but so have some money. It wasn't as much as I had hoped for, being greedy, but it is more than we had and are able to move.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun - I think I would like to take a year - one car and caravan - do highway 1 with lots of branching off - then start of the middle - hit all the major cities and go to the opera in the Sydney opera house. that is what I call a dream vacation. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I thought the answer was no but decided to do a bit of research. And I would have been wrong. So here is a part of what this link says- this answers Sams question but more info is availbe on the link if you want it. http://www.outbackcrossing.com.au/Touring/How_Long_Does_it_Take_to_Travel_Around_Australia.shtml
> 
> 4 Days. Easy - 15,823km to circumnavigate the continent on Highway 1. Throw in a 20 hour return ferry trip to include Tasmania and by averaging 60kph, with fuel stops - then 14 days is possible. Unlikely but possible.
> Highway 1 is the longest national highway on the planet. It's a combination of roads including major motorways such as the Princes Highway, Eyre Highway, Great Northern Highway, Stuart Highway, Bruce Highway and Pacific Highway to name but a few.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have some good news to share. DH's VA claim was approved and a check was deposited in our bank account. We went house hunting yesterday and found a house we both like that will fit our needs very nicely so will put a bid on it soon. We are very thankful. We still don't have the paperwork telling us what the settlement is but so have some money. It wasn't as much as I had hoped for, being greedy, but it is more than we had and are able to move.


That is great news!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is great news!!!


Definitely great news . Are you doing the happy dance 💃
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday Margaret - not sure if I am early or late - hope it was a great day and that you blew out all your candles. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You beat me to it, Cathy! I have been waiting until it was close enough to the 17th here to mention it- because of course if you wait for the digest- there is hardly any of that day left!
> so: *Happy Birthday Margaret* for tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't seem possible that an entire year has passed - does she walk yet? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from yesterday... I am sure I will get some birthday ones over the next couple of days..


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Railyn- 2 thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Jeanette, for the update on Daralene and her mom. I did PM her but haven't heard back and may not for a bit until it is convenient for her or she gets back home.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news since I am not on facebook. by the by - I mentioned facebook in front of bailee the other day - she said - grandpa that is so yesterday - only old people use facebook nowadays. I about fell off my chair laughing. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Darowil. May your day be filled with many blessings!
> 
> Matthew will be relieved to know that the eraser problem is not evident even when searching for it. I think he covered it up quite well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is adorable!


KateB said:


> Just finished this nappy cake for my DIL's baby shower - well almost, it still needs a big bow on top. I had never even heard of nappy cakes until someone on the main forum mentioned them as baby showers are a very new thing over here. Of course I had to investigate on Youtube and this is the result!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is wonderful news Marilyn! Is the house you are bidding on in the same area or are you looking to relocate to a different area too?



Railyn said:


> I have some good news to share. DH's VA claim was approved and a check was deposited in our bank account. We went house hunting yesterday and found a house we both like that will fit our needs very nicely so will put a bid on it soon. We are very thankful. We still don't have the paperwork telling us what the settlement is but so have some money. It wasn't as much as I had hoped for, being greedy, but it is more than we had and are able to move.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news since I am not on facebook. by the by - I mentioned facebook in front of bailee the other day - she said - grandpa that is so yesterday - only old people use facebook nowadays. I about fell off my chair laughing. --- sam


So Bailee believes that anyone older than high school age doesn't use FB? Interesting. . . . .

I'll have to advise Susan to be alert for really old people trying to make contact with her for GEDs and other help posing as younger adults. (grin) Must be a regional thing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is wonderful news Marilyn! Is the house you are bidding on in the same area or are you looking to relocate to a different area too?


I'm still trying to figure out the thinking behind a cash payment from the VA. Never heard it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the thinking behind a cash payment from the VA. Never heard it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


and I have not an Earthly idea what VA stands for!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> and I have not an Earthly idea what VA stands for!


I think it is the US Veterans Association .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> and I have not an Earthly idea what VA stands for!


It's the department of Veterans Affairs (government organization).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's the department of Veterans Affairs (government organization).


My usual assumption is the Victoria and Albert Museum , but that was obviously not it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My usual assumption is the Victoria and Albert Museum , but that was obviously not it.


Too many acronyms mean too many things all over!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Too many acronyms mean too many things all over!


Depending on circumstances!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My usual assumption is the Victoria and Albert Museum , but that was obviously not it.


The V&A may have a better record of administration. This site is certainly broadening. I've learned a lot more about food and I already spoke quite a bit of British.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> The V&A may have a better record of administration. This site is certainly broadening. I've learned a lot more about food and I already spoke quite a bit of British.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have some good news to share. DH's VA claim was approved and a check was deposited in our bank account. We went house hunting yesterday and found a house we both like that will fit our needs very nicely so will put a bid on it soon. We are very thankful. We still don't have the paperwork telling us what the settlement is but so have some money. It wasn't as much as I had hoped for, being greedy, but it is more than we had and are able to move.


That's great news! Does this mean you'll be moving nearer to your family again?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, healing energy for your mom and brother. Hugs my friend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Wanted to say happy birthday to both Margaret and Serena. Margaret, hope you enjoy your day, and Cathy, hope you get to enjoy some time with Serena. Beautiful picture of her - what a little cutie!
> 
> Kate and Caren, really enjoyed your travel pics. Thanks for posting and Caren, enjoy the rest of your trip.
> 
> ...


Does this include KAP? We would love to meet you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost finished first sleeve.  

I have to look into a passport so I can see if I can come to Kap this year. Find out how long it takes for me to get it. I would love to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am just wondering what has happened- I am all ready with the summary, etc, but Sam has not started the new Party- and I can't reach him by phone- network problems- I am wondering if it is a problem in Ohio- because I can get through ok to Pennsylvania!
Does anyone have any ideas what we should do?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just wondering what has happened- I am all ready with the summary, etc, but Sam has not started the new Party- and I can't reach him by phone- network problems- I am wondering if it is a problem in Ohio- because I can get through ok to Pennsylvania!
> Does anyone have any ideas what we should do?


I was just going to ask if we are changing why don't you ask Kate she did it when Sam wasn't very well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was just going to ask if we are changing why don't you ask Kate she did it when Sam wasn't very well


I have done it too dear! so has Margaret but both are in bed- I may start up just with the Summary- what do you think?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm here Julie. I would go ahead and start with the summary and Sam can still put up his intro when he gets back on-line.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have done it too dear! so has Margaret but both are in bed- I may start up just with the Summary- what do you think?


Sorry Julie didn't know and now Kate has answered you so I'll look out for your summary 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm on a daily water pill - it doesn't seem as bad today - maybe it is getting better. think I will treat myself to a pedi when the swelling goes down and stays down. --- sam


I hope it is getting better. Were you on the water pill before the swelling or after?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The link to the New Tea Party in Sam's absence! I am trying to reach him by phone!!!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332342-1.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have some good news to share. DH's VA claim was approved and a check was deposited in our bank account. We went house hunting yesterday and found a house we both like that will fit our needs very nicely so will put a bid on it soon. We are very thankful. We still don't have the paperwork telling us what the settlement is but so have some money. It wasn't as much as I had hoped for, being greedy, but it is more than we had and are able to move.


Good for you. It took a long time for us to get VA to help us but they have been good ever since.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what fun - I think I would like to take a year - one car and caravan - do highway 1 with lots of branching off - then start of the middle - hit all the major cities and go to the opera in the Sydney opera house. that is what I call a dream vacation. --- sam


That sounds wonderful. If you decide to do it, I'm game to share the driving :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just in case people have missed it the New Tea Party is at

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332342-1.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news since I am not on facebook. by the by - I mentioned facebook in front of bailee the other day - she said - grandpa that is so yesterday - only old people use facebook nowadays. I about fell off my chair laughing. --- sam


What do they use today?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

use jule's post

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332342-1.html


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had an interesting though troublesome morning. At 4:30 my car alarm went off. We flipped on the lights and DH looked out but saw nothing. About 2 hours later when he went outside the side sliding door of my van was open. When DD looked out she saw that the trunk on her car had been popped open also. Fortunately nothing was taken (only thing in my van was the GPS and trash). Nothing missing from DD's car trunk either. Anyway I did call the police and let the know. They sent an officer out who checked out the area and said it was good that we let the know because they will increase patrol in our area. Said that crimes such as this were picking up as the weather warms up. Also commented that Sydney was the best protection we could have. The officer was vey nice and told us not to hesitate to call if we need help or anything. Things like this are so unnerving. I hate that I am alone so much of the time but so thankful I have my dogs and if worst happens also a loaded gun within reach in the livingroom. This is also why I don't do any yard work when I am home alone. Good thing the garden is in the fenced area where I can have the dogs outside with me running free and not on a leash. I won't hesitate going out to it when alone. Even the officer said that no one would dare come into the fenced area with Sydney there.
> 
> Got so involved in trying to get to the lace part of the shawl I'm working on I over knitted...LOL. Was thinking I needed to have 256 stitches before starting the lace edge and only needed 225 (have no idea where I got the other number from...LOL) Anyway I am now tinking back to 225 stitches. Groan! JUst considering it practice. I sure can use it!
> 
> Leila my lab/chow that has the tumor is still hanging in there. Here is a picture of her and Sydney I just took.


Sorry for the scare. Anyone coming in your yard with Sydney there, is an idiot!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ohio Joy --- yes, I've heard from CashmereGma. Her Mom is home, but the family is getting home healthcare put in place for her. She's not able to be alone anymore. Also, sadly, her brother ended up in the hospital. Daralene has a lot going on right now and prayers would be much appreciated.


Thank you for letting us know. I've been praying for her mother and will add her brother to my prayers. And, of course,Daralene is always in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You coming would be WONDERFUL!!!!



gagesmom said:


> Almost finished first sleeve.
> 
> I have to look into a passport so I can see if I can come to Kap this year. Find out how long it takes for me to get it. I would love to come.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have some good news to share. DH's VA claim was approved and a check was deposited in our bank account. We went house hunting yesterday and found a house we both like that will fit our needs very nicely so will put a bid on it soon. We are very thankful. We still don't have the paperwork telling us what the settlement is but so have some money. It wasn't as much as I had hoped for, being greedy, but it is more than we had and are able to move.


That's wonderful news, Marilyn. Hope the bid on the house works out for you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> I think it is the US Veterans Association .


Veterans Administration


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I so want to. Have to see this coming week about getting the passport put into action.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I say if we have international friends, we should celebrate both days--it is the 17th here, after all, so party on! :mrgreen:


I like that idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone. Hope you have all had a lovely night's rest or the beginnings of a good day ahead of you.
> 
> I've finished the shawl for the Relay for Life craft booth. The event will be held over Mother's day weekend (the second one in May). I literally ran out of yarn and had to frog bag the last row to have enough to bind off. It's not exactly what I 'd hoped for but we'll call it a prototype and let it be enough. There isn't time to frog it and do over. I shall tell my contact that if no one wants it, I will take it back and frog the whole thing and come up with another idea for next year. Just have to join the sleeves and side seams of a sweater I inherited from a guild member who passed last fall, and then I can wash, block and dry both of them before donating the items.
> 
> ...


Tim's growing up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the minions, they are my GDs favorite


Ah but I don't have granddaughters!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost finished first sleeve.
> 
> I have to look into a passport so I can see if I can come to Kap this year. Find out how long it takes for me to get it. I would love to come.


Mel DH and I both have a Driver licence that acts as a passport by car to get into the U.S. They are the size of a credit card and last for five years. I don't know if that would take less time or not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > It was very sad, but inspiring also. One of those things that really can't be allowed to be forgotten IMHO.[/quote
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't know what happened to my bird pictures. We went to a wildlife sanctuary called the Raptors
> 
> The eagles were out in the open and had leather ropes around their ankles we were able to get within 5 feet and I got some pictures.
> 
> ...


I know what youmean about the misxed feelings- but the reputable places only use birds who have been bought up in captivity so woudn't survive in the wild or won't survive out in the wild because of injury etc (well that is my understanding)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The point must be that Margaret looks increible for being over 105 years old!!!


Need to change my name to Adaline (saw the The Age of Adaline the other day, a movie about a lady who as a young adult stopped ageing)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had an interesting though troublesome morning. At 4:30 my car alarm went off. We flipped on the lights and DH looked out but saw nothing. About 2 hours later when he went outside the side sliding door of my van was open. When DD looked out she saw that the trunk on her car had been popped open also. Fortunately nothing was taken (only thing in my van was the GPS and trash). Nothing missing from DD's car trunk either. Anyway I did call the police and let the know. They sent an officer out who checked out the area and said it was good that we let the know because they will increase patrol in our area. Said that crimes such as this were picking up as the weather warms up. Also commented that Sydney was the best protection we could have. The officer was vey nice and told us not to hesitate to call if we need help or anything. Things like this are so unnerving. I hate that I am alone so much of the time but so thankful I have my dogs and if worst happens also a loaded gun within reach in the livingroom. This is also why I don't do any yard work when I am home alone. Good thing the garden is in the fenced area where I can have the dogs outside with me running free and not on a leash. I won't hesitate going out to it when alone. Even the officer said that no one would dare come into the fenced area with Sydney there.
> 
> Got so involved in trying to get to the lace part of the shawl I'm working on I over knitted...LOL. Was thinking I needed to have 256 stitches before starting the lace edge and only needed 225 (have no idea where I got the other number from...LOL) Anyway I am now tinking back to 225 stitches. Groan! JUst considering it practice. I sure can use it!
> 
> Leila my lab/chow that has the tumor is still hanging in there. Here is a picture of her and Sydney I just took.


Leaves you feeling invaded doesn't it? (fortunately not from personal experience)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this nappy cake for my DIL's baby shower - well almost, it still needs a big bow on top. I had never even heard of nappy cakes until someone on the main forum mentioned them as baby showers are a very new thing over here. Of course I had to investigate on Youtube and this is the result!


It's beautiful.
Baby showers are a new idea here too. Not sure what I think of them- seems to me that you are asking people to give you something for the bay- whereas I think it should be choice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have some good news to share. DH's VA claim was approved and a check was deposited in our bank account. We went house hunting yesterday and found a house we both like that will fit our needs very nicely so will put a bid on it soon. We are very thankful. We still don't have the paperwork telling us what the settlement is but so have some money. It wasn't as much as I had hoped for, being greedy, but it is more than we had and are able to move.


How wonderful for you to be able to move into a place that suits you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Tim watched an attractive young female student enter the building ahead of him this morning and watched her going all the way down the hall. When his mom asked if he knew her, he replied, "No, but I think I'm going to." She and his aide cracked up at that one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: :lol: Boys will be boys, what ever their age or abilities. Hope Tim does get to meet her, and that she is nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday Margaret - not sure if I am early or late - hope it was a great day and that you blew out all your candles. --- sam


As I had one candle managed it with no problems. We were out for tea and Vicky had made a cake. The restaurant staff bought it out with the candle and sang Happy Birthday to me as well.
AS you will have seen my footy team finsihed off a good day for me by winning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's the department of Veterans Affairs (government organization).


Same here- actually DVA are our initials.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I cannot even imagine what those people endured during the war. We are so lucky we were on " this side of the pond" for that terrible war.


Both wars are terrible, with the centenary memorial celebrations for the landing in Gallipoli building to ANZAC Day services over here, some of the issues faced are being brought to light again. In many ways, Australia was virtually untouched and many of its citizens fail to understand the full toll. Possibly the same for our Kiwi neighbours. One thing that has come out, in regard to ptsd that many suffered from, which seems worse for the more modern sholdiers, is that the troops from WW1 and WW2 had self counceled themselves as they sailed home, later and now they fly and in the case of Vietnam Veterans and Korean Veterans, many were drunk before getting onto the plane home. Apparently, many of the WW1 and WW2 diggers coped better after returning home as they had spent a week or two on the ships sailing home, preparing their mindset for life at home and dealing with many of the psychological issues in the process. Not to say they didn't bring home some stuff, they did but were better prepared for life after conflict.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I cannot even imagine what those people endured during the war. We are so lucky we were on " this side of the pond" for that terrible war.


Both wars are terrible, with the centenary memorial celebrations for the landing in Gallipoli building to ANZAC Day services over here, some of the issues faced are being brought to light again. In many ways, Australia was virtually untouched and many of its citizens fail to understand the full toll. Possibly the same for our Kiwi neighbours. One thing that has come out, in regard to ptsd that many suffered from, which seems worse for the more modern soldiers, is that the troops from WW1 and WW2 had self counceled themselves as they sailed home, later and now they fly and in the case of Vietnam Veterans and Korean Veterans, many were drunk before getting onto the plane home. Apparently, many of the WW1 and WW2 diggers coped better after returning home as they had spent a week or two on the ships sailing home, preparing their mindset for life at home and dealing with many of the psychological issues in the process. Not to say they didn't bring home some stuff, they did but were better prepared for life after conflict.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's beautiful.
> Baby showers are a new idea here too. Not sure what I think of them- seems to me that you are asking people to give you something for the bay- whereas I think it should be choice.


I guess young people enjoy them, though I did not when I was young. I just don't do showers. I think people should be left to give a gift as they choose.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Grannypeg I will ask about that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Too true, nice to be back home. I had the painters in while I was away so I've come back to a freshly painted kitchen/dining room. Ideal to be out of the way when the kitchen is out of action. I'm now putting back all the books, pictures,items I moved out. I'm being very picky and throwing out stuff that I really don't need to keep. Touch of the spring cleaning I think and a trip to the charity shop when I've finished!


It's nice to be able to put it all away the way you want it, and get rid of what you don't want/need anymore. Wonderful that they were able to get the painting done while you were on your trip. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The point must be that Margaret looks increible for being over 105 years old!!!


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I loved seeing the pictures of these majestic birds!! I think most of the time, in this area, they're only captive because they've been injured and not able to survive being free.
> Interesting bit of trivia: If Ben Franklin had had his way, the national bird of the U.S.A. would be the wild turkey. He didn't approve of the eagle because he said it was a scavenger!
> Junek


True, and the Turkey is actually really smart, just not as majestic looking, but then again, when you are up close to a bald eagle and they are covered in fleas, they aren't majestic looking either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had an interesting though troublesome morning. At 4:30 my car alarm went off. We flipped on the lights and DH looked out but saw nothing. About 2 hours later when he went outside the side sliding door of my van was open. When DD looked out she saw that the trunk on her car had been popped open also. Fortunately nothing was taken (only thing in my van was the GPS and trash). Nothing missing from DD's car trunk either. Anyway I did call the police and let the know. They sent an officer out who checked out the area and said it was good that we let the know because they will increase patrol in our area. Said that crimes such as this were picking up as the weather warms up. Also commented that Sydney was the best protection we could have. The officer was vey nice and told us not to hesitate to call if we need help or anything. Things like this are so unnerving. I hate that I am alone so much of the time but so thankful I have my dogs and if worst happens also a loaded gun within reach in the livingroom. This is also why I don't do any yard work when I am home alone. Good thing the garden is in the fenced area where I can have the dogs outside with me running free and not on a leash. I won't hesitate going out to it when alone. Even the officer said that no one would dare come into the fenced area with Sydney there.
> 
> Got so involved in trying to get to the lace part of the shawl I'm working on I over knitted...LOL. Was thinking I needed to have 256 stitches before starting the lace edge and only needed 225 (have no idea where I got the other number from...LOL) Anyway I am now tinking back to 225 stitches. Groan! JUst considering it practice. I sure can use it!
> 
> Leila my lab/chow that has the tumor is still hanging in there. Here is a picture of her and Sydney I just took.


Oh no, so glad that no damage or anything stolen, but still very unsettling. 
Not fun having to tink back, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ohio Joy --- yes, I've heard from CashmereGma. Her Mom is home, but the family is getting home healthcare put in place for her. She's not able to be alone anymore. Also, sadly, her brother ended up in the hospital. Daralene has a lot going on right now and prayers would be much appreciated.


Prayers definitely on the way, I hope that her brother is going to be out and fine soon. 
Sorry that her mom can't be on her own anymore, but maybe it will be less stressful with her having home health there all the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I did get knotting today. Only needed to finish about 3 inches on the left side of the front. Took a pic of front (Pic on left) and back (Pic on right)
> Cast on for first sleeve.


Looking great. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this nappy cake for my DIL's baby shower - well almost, it still needs a big bow on top. I had never even heard of nappy cakes until someone on the main forum mentioned them as baby showers are a very new thing over here. Of course I had to investigate on Youtube and this is the result!


 That's so cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have some good news to share. DH's VA claim was approved and a check was deposited in our bank account. We went house hunting yesterday and found a house we both like that will fit our needs very nicely so will put a bid on it soon. We are very thankful. We still don't have the paperwork telling us what the settlement is but so have some money. It wasn't as much as I had hoped for, being greedy, but it is more than we had and are able to move.


Wonderful news, so glad that you are going to be able to move, are you staying in Texas?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news since I am not on facebook. by the by - I mentioned facebook in front of bailee the other day - she said - grandpa that is so yesterday - only old people use facebook nowadays. I about fell off my chair laughing. --- sam


Please tell Bailee that I said, "thanks a lot". lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My usual assumption is the Victoria and Albert Museum , but that was obviously not it.


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My usual assumption is the Victoria and Albert Museum , but that was obviously not it.


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost finished first sleeve.
> 
> I have to look into a passport so I can see if I can come to Kap this year. Find out how long it takes for me to get it. I would love to come.


It would be wonderful if you could come.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Need to change my name to Adaline (saw the The Age of Adaline the other day, a movie about a lady who as a young adult stopped ageing)


 :XD:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Ohio Joy, if you see where the ants are crossing to get in, lay down a line of ground cinnamon--they won't cross it.


A trail of baby powder across where the ants are entering also works, even if most blows away as the talcum clings to the surface and the ants feet cannot grip.. This is how we dealt with a major invasion of tiny ants last summer.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Julie, I have been there myself and have no doubt may be there again in the future. There is help around, so do not let yourself or your puppy go hungry please. I do know some churches over here have one day packs with sufficient food in them for one day. I do worry about you when I know that you are short on food to get through to the next welfare payment.
{{{{{Julie}}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> *Heather/Busyworkerbee* I am not sure what page your post about the Salvation Army Food bank is on- I am well aware of them, and have in the past gone to them, but so great in our area is the need, a lot of things are expired products, and some are downright weird. However I would have recourse to two options before I tried them again-
> #one I could ask Social Welfare (sorry Minister!- Social Development) for a food voucher especially if the old Agent demands the full $1,000 he is trying to claim from me ( a lot less than the threatened $5,000 worth damage he was trying to make out I had caused) The amount held by the Tenancy Tribunal is only $400- I shall have to wait and see, what happens, and may after all have to take it to the Tribunal. I don't know if his claim I was behind with the rent is genuine- it can only be at max by a week. Nothing was mentioned about that when I saw him yesterday morning. He oddly apologised for any distress he may have caused me. I was not very talkative.
> 
> # two I will go to my own Church, because their assistance package is far far better, and as a full tithe payer I am entitled to their help- but I also would leave it until I really am desperate.
> However this is not to downplay your concern, and than you for caring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, I have been there myself and have no doubt may be there again in the future. There is help around, so do not let yourself or your puppy go hungry please. I do know some churches over here have one day packs with sufficient food in them for one day. I do worry about you when I know that you are short on food to get through to the next welfare payment.
> {{{{{Julie}}}}}


Thanks for your concern, Heather!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't know what happened to my bird pictures. We went to a wildlife sanctuary called the Raptors
> 
> The eagles were out in the open and had leather ropes around their ankles we were able to get within 5 feet and I got some pictures.
> 
> ...


  Shirley, do not fret, while these breeds of birds are meant to fly free, many that are used in these shows are either captive bred, as a part of species survival and will be used for that as well, just as many are injured rescued and may not be able to be released back to the wild. Some of the birds used for these shows in Australia are even seized from illegal breeders and do not have the skills to survive in the wild. I like these shows, saw one at Australia Zoo, as it lets people safely get close to breeds of birds that are normally specks in the sky.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, and the Turkey is actually really smart, just not as majestic looking, but then again, when you are up close to a bald eagle and they are covered in fleas, they aren't majestic looking either.


maybe it's only true of the domesticated turkey, but they are a very dumb animal...we had turkey farmers in my hometown in Iowa and two brothers worked there during High School. Messy, stinky job - but we sure do like them at Thanksgiving.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I had not known that one--and it's likely a cheaper solution as well! :thumbup:
> 
> Interesting that the old agent has backed off some. I hope he will see the error and withdraw that altogether!


Our old agent backed off as well, simply kept the bond. Mind you, given that some of the paint needed a minor patch where approved hooks had removed the paint, and the garage door had some minor damage, new tennants were in awfully fast. Would be interested if any repairs were actually done.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad nothing was seriously damaged, Gwen. I have read studies that show that criminals don't care if a place has a security system, but they wouldn't touch a place with a large dog! That's just one of the reasons I want dogs.
> 
> Positive thoughts for Daralene & family are on their way--I do hope things work out for her mother and that her brother is also getting good care.


I have been told that most criminals will not bother with a house that has dogs as neighbours, even yappers. Was told this by a copper after reporting suspected attempted break in. Always a worry at the old house as it backed onto a shopping centre.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is good news since I am not on facebook. by the by - I mentioned facebook in front of bailee the other day - she said - grandpa that is so yesterday - only old people use facebook nowadays. I about fell off my chair laughing. --- sam


Really Bailee, my nieces are not old and love facebook.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Grannypeg I will ask about that.


I think it's called an enhanced licence.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes I refused to put my actual year of birth in and couldn't work out any other way of doing it! So I figured I would put in something that was clearly wrong. I don't mind people knowing how old I am- but don't want it straight out clear on Facebook-at least people need to look for my age and year of birth this way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have had an interesting though troublesome morning. At 4:30 my car alarm went off. We flipped on the lights and DH looked out but saw nothing. About 2 hours later when he went outside the side sliding door of my van was open. When DD looked out she saw that the trunk on her car had been popped open also. Fortunately nothing was taken (only thing in my van was the GPS and trash). Nothing missing from DD's car trunk either. Anyway I did call the police and let the know. They sent an officer out who checked out the area and said it was good that we let the know because they will increase patrol in our area. Said that crimes such as this were picking up as the weather warms up. Also commented that Sydney was the best protection we could have. The officer was vey nice and told us not to hesitate to call if we need help or anything. Things like this are so unnerving. I hate that I am alone so much of the time but so thankful I have my dogs and if worst happens also a loaded gun within reach in the livingroom. This is also why I don't do any yard work when I am home alone. Good thing the garden is in the fenced area where I can have the dogs outside with me running free and not on a leash. I won't hesitate going out to it when alone. Even the officer said that no one would dare come into the fenced area with Sydney there.
> 
> Got so involved in trying to get to the lace part of the shawl I'm working on I over knitted...LOL. Was thinking I needed to have 256 stitches before starting the lace edge and only needed 225 (have no idea where I got the other number from...LOL) Anyway I am now tinking back to 225 stitches. Groan! JUst considering it practice. I sure can use it!
> 
> Leila my lab/chow that has the tumor is still hanging in there. Here is a picture of her and Sydney I just took.


 :shock: Oh gosh, sorry to hear that someone has been lurking about. Not good.

Aaw love the picture of Leila and Sydney


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ohio Joy --- yes, I've heard from CashmereGma. Her Mom is home, but the family is getting home healthcare put in place for her. She's not able to be alone anymore. Also, sadly, her brother ended up in the hospital. Daralene has a lot going on right now and prayers would be much appreciated.


Oh dear, sorry to hear this. Thanks for the update.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just finished this nappy cake for my DIL's baby shower - well almost, it still needs a big bow on top. I had never even heard of nappy cakes until someone on the main forum mentioned them as baby showers are a very new thing over here. Of course I had to investigate on Youtube and this is the result!


It looks fantastic Kate. Well done. One of DD's friends made one for her baby shower. She loved it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Our old agent backed off as well, simply kept the bond. Mind you, given that some of the paint needed a minor patch where approved hooks had removed the paint, and the garage door had some minor damage, new tennants were in awfully fast. Would be interested if any repairs were actually done.


Thats good- you knew that he would keep the bond didn't you if I remember rightly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I can honestly say you can also give yourself a headache and brain damage from shaken brain when you sneeze like I do. Not uncommon for me to have to treat a headache because of how violently I sneeze.


I am way behind this week with being away and was trying to reAd only but must comment on Melody' s sneezing injury. My chiropractor told me to brace my back and head against a wall or door if possible when sneezing. The force of a sneeze can do a lot of damage to your body. Prayers for swift healing. Back to just reading!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Really Bailee, my nieces are not old and love facebook.


~~~facebook was originally designed for college grads to stay in touch....it has evolved!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom wrote:
Almost finished first sleeve.

I have to look into a passport so I can see if I can come to Kap this year. Find out how long it takes for me to get it. I would love to come.



Poledra65 said:


> It would be wonderful if you could come.


~~~Wouldn't that be great! Update the passport,,,and get your travelin' shoes on!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 wrote:
I don't know what happened to my bird pictures. We went to a wildlife sanctuary called the Raptors

The eagles were out in the open and had leather ropes around their ankles we were able to get within 5 feet and I got some pictures.

There was a show of some of their birds flying fee - one was a bald eagle and she is shown sitting on the arm of the girl who gave us the talk. She flew all over the place and there were 2 other employees in the bushes (out of sight from us)
they would call her and she would take off and disappear in the forest. The girl who was talking to us would call her and she would fly and sit on her arm (she had a leather sleeve .

Then another girl would call her from a different place and away she went. She flew right down about 5 feet and would pretend to land on the girl and then take off!

I had mixed feelings as about it as it was wonderful to see these beautiful birds up close, but I hated to see them in their pens. They are meant to fly free. It was a wonderful experience for us though. Some are not able to fly because of injuries so that was good. I will never forget the Golden eagle - he was huge and absolutely gorgeous. bald eagles are very much part of Vancouver Island.



busyworkerbee said:


> Shirley, do not fret, while these breeds of birds are meant to fly free, many that are used in these shows are either captive bred, as a part of species survival and will be used for that as well, just as many are injured rescued and may not be able to be released back to the wild. Some of the birds used for these shows in Australia are even seized from illegal breeders and do not have the skills to survive in the wild. I like these shows, saw one at Australia Zoo, as it lets people safely get close to breeds of birds that are normally specks in the sky.


~~~When I was teaching, several times my class adopted one of the eagles at the Raptor Center in AK....these were birds that could not survive if released into the wild. Payment of adoption fees pays for keeping these birds and for rescuing and releasing what birds are capable of surviving. Glad you got to see the beautiful birds up close.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It was so good to hear from Shirley and learn that she seems to be overcoming her health issues and the move was good for her.
> It was another lovely spring day here, but frost is predicted for this evening. Sadly, my apricot and apple trees will most likely be frosted. The apple is beautiful and smells so sweet.


~~~Beautiful photos! WOW! :thumbup:


----------

